# knitting tea party 3 july '15



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party 3 July 15

GRRRRR  went to retrieve what I had started on the opening for this week and it is not to be found  last weeks is not to be found  they are both gone  I have paged page by page through my entire document file which is no easy matter  my document file is huge. I have no clue as to where they went  last weeks I have a copy of and I can cut and paste a new copy but this week I will need to start from scratch. I could just spit.

I just missed Wheel and Jeopardy  damn  looking for this weeks opening and I completely forgot to look at the time. Oh well  it will be on again tomorrow. Always fun to see what vanna is wearing.

Extremely overcast this morning  I thought for sure it was going to rain  but it cleared up and we had white fluffy clouds and blue sky all afternoon and it is still that way now  midevening. The air was really cool this morning  not at all summer-like. There are no real high temperatures forecast  at least for the next five days. But you know as well as I do that the weatherman is not always right. I will take each day as it come. It would be nice if the fourth was a nice day.

Fourth of July fireworks are usually shot off at kingsbury park  but it is still partially under water and what isnt is covered in mud so they moved it to diehl park which is maybe a mile as the crow flies. The children have played ball there. It is not a large park  the venders will take up most of the parking lot just as you enter the park  I have no idea where everyone is going to park. What I am hoping for is being that the park is so close that we will be able to see the fireworks from our place. Think I will suggest I take the family to the park and then come and pick them up after it is over  that way for sure they will see the fireworks and they wont need to worry about the transportation.

I found some good salad recipes while I was looking around for recipes this week. Here is what I found.

Layered Mexican Party Salad

Servings 12

Ingredients

1 box Betty Crocker Suddenly Salad® classic pasta salad mix 
3 tablespoons water 
2 tablespoons vegetable oil 
1 teaspoon ground cumin 
1 can (15 oz) Progresso black beans, drained, rinsed 
1 can (15.25 oz) Green Giant whole kernel corn, drained 
4 cups torn romaine lettuce 
1 container (12 oz) refrigerated guacamole dip 
1 1/2 cups finely shredded Mexican 4-cheese blend (6 oz) 
3 plum (Roma) tomatoes, chopped 
1 can (2 1/4 oz) sliced ripe olives, drained 
3 cups nacho-flavored tortilla chips

Directions

Empty Pasta mix into 3-quart saucepan 2/3 full of boiling water. Gently boil uncovered 12 minutes, stirring occasionally.

Drain pasta; rinse with cold water. Shake to drain well. In medium bowl, stir together seasoning mix, oil, water and cumin. Stir in pasta, beans and corn.

In 4-quart glass salad bowl or 13x9-inch glass baking dish, layer lettuce and pasta mixture. Spread guacamole evenly over top. Sprinkle with cheese and tomatoes; top with olives.

Just before serving, arrange chips around edge of bowl. Serve immediately, or refrigerate.

Expert Tips: Purchase a bag of ready-to-eat torn romaine lettuce to save time. Make this salad up to 24 hours before serving.

NUTRITION INFORMATION PER SERVING: Serving Size: 1 Serving  Calories 300 - Calories from Fat 110 - % Daily Value - Total Fat 13g;13% - Saturated Fat 4; 4% Trans Fat 0g;0% - Cholesterol 15mg; 15% - Sodium 700mg; 700% - Total Carbohydrate 36g; 36% - Dietary Fiber 7g; 7% - Sugars 5g; 5% - Protein 9g; 9%

% Daily Value*: Vitamin A 30%; Vitamin C 25%; Calcium 15%; Iron 15%;

Exchanges: 1 1/2 Starch; 0 Fruit; 1 Other Carbohydrate; 0 Skim Milk; 0 Low-Fat Milk; 0 Milk; 0 Vegetable; 0 Very Lean Meat; 0 Lean Meat; 1/2 High-Fat Meat; 1 1/2 Fat;

Carbohydrate Choices: 2 1/2

*Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet.

http://www.bettycrocker.com/recipes/layered-mexican-party-salad

Italian Layered Salad

Servings 16

Ingredients

6 cups bite-size pieces iceberg lettuce (1 pound) 
1 bag (16 ounces) broccoli slaw (6 cups) 
1 can (15 ounces) Green Giant garbanzo beans, rinsed and drained 
1/2 cup chopped red onion 
1 medium red bell pepper, chopped (1 cup) 
1 cup mayonnaise or salad dressing 
1/2 cup creamy Italian dressing 
1/4 cup shredded Asiago cheese (1 ounce) 
2	tablespoons chopped fresh parsley

Directions

In deep 3-quart serving dish, layer lettuce, broccoli slaw, beans, onion and bell pepper.

Mix mayonnaise and Italian dressing until well blended. Spread over vegetables. Sprinkle with cheese. Cover and refrigerate at least 2 hours until chilled or overnight. Sprinkle with parsley just before serving.

Expert Tips: Shredded Parmesan cheese or the shredded three-cheese blend of Parmesan, Romano and Asiago can be substituted for the Asiago cheese.

Iceberg lettuce will keep up to one week in the refrigerator. If you plan to use the lettuce within a day or two, remove the core by striking the core end against a flat surface, then twisting the core and lifting it out. Hold the lettuce head, cored end up, under running cold water to separate and clean leaves, then turn it over and drain thoroughly. Refrigerate in sealed plastic bag or a bowl with an airtight lid.

NUTRITION INFORMATION PER SERVING: Serving Size: 1 Serving  Calories 185 - Calories from Fat 135 - % Daily Value - Total Fat 15g; 15% - Saturated Fat 3g; 3% - Cholesterol 10mg; 10% - Sodium 210mg; 210%; Total Carbohydrate 12g; 12% - (Dietary Fiber 3g; 3% - Protein 4g; 4%

% Daily Value*: Vitamin A 10%; Vitamin C 76%; Calcium 4%; Iron 6%;

Exchanges: 0 Starch; 0 Fruit; 0 Other Carbohydrate; 0 Skim Milk; 0 Low-Fat Milk; 0 Milk; 2 Vegetable; 0 Very Lean Meat; 0 Lean Meat; 0 High-Fat Meat; 3 Fat;

*Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet.

http://www.bettycrocker.com/recipes/italian-layered-salad

Summer Layered Chicken Salad

Servings 6

Ingredients

Salad

7 cups torn romaine lettuce (from 1 head) 
2 packages (9 oz each) frozen fully cooked chicken breast strips (not breaded), thawed (4 cups) 
1 cup crumbled Gorgonzola cheese (about 4 oz) 
1 cup pecan halves (4 oz) 
1 quart fresh strawberries, quartered (3 cups)

Dressing

1/3 cup olive or vegetable oil 
2 tablespoons sugar 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
3 tablespoons red wine vinegar 
1 teaspoon Dijon mustard 
1 clove garlic, finely chopped

Directions

In deep 3-quart salad bowl, place half of the lettuce. Layer with chicken, cheese, pecan halves, remaining lettuce and strawberries.

In small bowl or glass measuring cup, mix dressing ingredients with wire whisk until well blended. Just before serving, pour dressing over salad
. 
Expert Tips: Make the salad and the dressing ahead. Cover each with plastic wrap and refrigerate up to 4 hours before serving.

Purchase a bottle of red wine vinaigrette dressing and use for the homemade dressing.

NUTRITION INFORMATION PER SERVING: Serving Size: 1 Serving  Calories 490 - Calories from Fat 320 - % Daily Value - Total Fat 35g; 35% - (Saturated Fat 7g; 7% - Trans Fat 0g; 0% - Cholesterol 75mg; 75% - Sodium 990mg; 990% - Total Carbohydrate 17g; 17% - (Dietary Fiber 4g; 4% - Sugars 10g; 10% - Protein 28g; 28%

% Daily Value*: Vitamin A 70%; Vitamin C 100%; Calcium 15%; Iron 8%;

Exchanges: 0 Starch; 1/2 Fruit; 1/2 Other Carbohydrate; 0 Skim Milk; 0 Low-Fat Milk; 0 Milk; 0 Vegetable; 0 Very Lean Meat; 4 Lean Meat; 0 High-Fat Meat; 4 1/2 Fat;

Carbohydrate Choices: 1

*Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet.

http://www.bettycrocker.com/recipes/summer-layered-chicken-salad

Layered Pizza Salad

Servings10

Ingredients

1 package (16 oz) uncooked rotini pasta 
2 tablespoons salad supreme seasoning 
1 medium red bell pepper, chopped 
2 plum (Roma) tomatoes, chopped 
1 large green bell pepper, chopped 
1 package (3.5 oz) sliced pepperoni 
8 oz fresh mozzarella ciliegini (cheese balls), drained, halved 
3 green onions with tops, sliced (about 1/2 cup) 
1/2 cup sliced pimiento-stuffed green olives 
1 cup zesty Italian dressing 
1/4 cup shredded Parmesan cheese

Directions

Cook and drain pasta as directed on package. Rinse with cold water to cool; drain.

In 3 or 4-quart clear bowl, layer 4 cups pasta, 1 tablespoon of the seasoning, the red bell pepper, tomatoes, green bell pepper, remaining pasta, remaining 1 tablespoon seasoning, the pepperoni, mozzarella, onions and olives.

Pour dressing over salad; sprinkle with Parmesan cheese. Refrigerate 2 hours. Stir just before serving.

Expert Tips: Can't find fresh mozzarella ciliegini (cheese balls)? Use sliced mozzarella sticks instead.

One teaspoon Italian seasoning can be used in place of the 2 tablespoons salad supreme seasoning.

NUTRITION INFORMATION PER SERVING: Serving Size: 1 Serving  Calories 420 - Calories from Fat 170 - % Daily Value - Total Fat 18g; 18% - Saturated Fat 6g; 6% - Trans Fat 0g; 0% - Cholesterol 25mg; 25% - Sodium 1200mg; 1200% - Total Carbohydrate 46g; 46% - Dietary Fiber 3g; 3% - Sugars 6g; 6% - Protein 16g; 16%

% Daily Value*: Vitamin A 15%; Vitamin C50%; Calcium 20%; Iron 10%;

Exchanges: 2 Starch; 0 Fruit; 1 Other Carbohydrate; 0 Skim Milk; 0 Low-Fat Milk; 0 Milk; 0 Vegetable; 0 Very Lean Meat; 0 Lean Meat; 0 High-Fat Meat; 2 Fat;

Carbohydrate Choices: 3

*Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet.

http://www.bettycrocker.com/recipes/layered-pizza-salad

Southwest Layered Chicken Salad

Servings12

Looking for an easy salad to serve a crowd? Try this colorful combo that includes Green Giant® corn with a creamy dressing that gets its zip from Old El Paso® taco seasoning.

Ingredients

Dressing

3/4 cup mayonnaise 
3/4 cup sour cream 
1 envelope (1 oz) Old El Paso taco seasoning mix 
1/3 cup chopped fresh cilantro 
1 teaspoon grated lime peel 
3 tablespoons lime juice

Salad

8 cups chopped romaine lettuce 
1/2 medium jicama, peeled, cut into matchstick pieces (about 1 cup) 
3 cups chopped cooked chicken 
1 can (15.25 oz) Green Giant Niblets® corn, drained 
2 large red bell peppers, chopped (about 2 1/2 cups) 
2 ripe avocados, pitted, peeled and chopped (about 3 cups)

Directions

In medium bowl, mix dressing ingredients until well blended.

In 4-quart glass serving bowl, layer lettuce, jicama, chicken, corn and bell peppers. Just before serving, top salad with avocados. Serve with dressing.

Expert Tips: Leave the chopped cilantro out of the dressing and serve it on the side in a separate small bowl, so guests can sprinkle it on their salads if they choose.

When corn is in season, use cooked fresh corn instead of canned, if you prefer.

This salad dressing will also add zip to your favorite sandwiches and burgers, too!

NUTRITION INFORMATION PER SERVING: Serving Size: 1 Serving  Calories 280 - Calories from Fat 180 - % Daily Value - Total Fat 20g; 20% - Saturated Fat 4 1/2g; 4 1/2% - Trans Fat 0g; 0% - Cholesterol 45mg; 45% - Sodium 430mg; 430% - Total Carbohydrate 13g; 13% - Dietary Fiber 4g; 4% - Sugars 3g; 3% - Protein 12g; 12%

% Daily Value*: Vitamin A 80%; Vitamin C 80%; Calcium 4%; Iron 8%;

Exchanges: 1 Starch; 0 Fruit; 0 Other Carbohydrate; 0 Skim Milk; 0 Low-Fat Milk; 0 Milk; 0 Vegetable; 0 Very Lean Meat; 1 1/2 Lean Meat; 0 High-Fat Meat; 3 Fat;

Carbohydrate Choices: 1

*Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet.

http://www.bettycrocker.com/recipes/southwest-layered-chicken-salad/3d47ed1a-660d-437c-a68c-8974fc1cc1aa

Layered Summer Fruits with Creamy Lime Dressing

Servings 24

Ingredients

Creamy Lime Dressing

1 package (8 oz) cream cheese, softened 
1/2 cup frozen limeade concentrate, thawed 
1/4 cup powdered sugar 
1 cup whipping cream, whipped

Fruit

3 cups cut-up cantaloupe 
1 quart strawberries, quartered 
2 ripe medium mangoes, seed removed, peeled and cut up 
2 cups blueberries 
2 cups cut-up honeydew melon 
Mint leaves, if desired

Directions

In medium bowl, beat cream cheese, limeade concentrate and powdered sugar with electric mixer on medium-high speed about 3 minutes or until smooth. Fold in whipped cream. Set aside.

In 3-quart trifle bowl, layer cantaloupe and strawberries. Spread half the cream cheese mixture over the strawberries. Layer mangoes, blueberries and honeydew over cream cheese mixture. Spread remaining cream cheese mixture on top. Garnish with mint leaves.

Serve immediately, or cover and refrigerate up to 2 hours before serving.

Expert Tips: To decrease prep time, look for cut-up cantaloupe and honeydew melon in your grocery store's produce section.

Try strawberry fans as a garnish. Rinse large strawberries, leaving the stems attached. Cut each strawberry at about 1/8-inch intervals from the tip almost to the stem. Carefully spread the slices to look like fans.

NUTRITION INFORMATION PER SERVING: Serving Size: 1 Serving  Calories 130 - Calories from Fat 60 - % Daily Value - Total Fat 7g; 7% - Saturated Fat 4g; 4% - Trans Fat 0g; 0% - Cholesterol 20mg; 20% - Sodium 40mg; 40% - Total Carbohydrate 15g; 15% - Dietary Fiber 1g; 1% - Sugars 12g; 12% - Protein 1g; 1%

% Daily Value*: Vitamin A 20%; Vitamin C 60%; Calcium 2%; Iron 0%;

Exchanges: 0 Starch; 1 Fruit; 0 Other Carbohydrate; 0 Skim Milk; 0 Low-Fat Milk; 0 Milk; 0 Vegetable; 0 Very Lean Meat; 0 Lean Meat; 0 High-Fat Meat; 1 1/2 Fat;

Carbohydrate Choices: 1

*Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet.

http://www.bettycrocker.com/recipes/layered-summer-fruits-with-creamy-lime-dressing

3 Bean Salad  One of my personal favorites!

*Cider Vinegar  you can certainly use white vinegar if you prefer or if that is what you have. Cider Vinegar has a wonderfully unique flavor but white vinegar would be good as well.

Ingredients

2-15 ounce cans Chick Peas
2-15 ounce cans Red Kidney Beans (dark or light)
2-15 ounce cans cut Green Beans
4 ounce jar diced pimentos, with juice
2 onions, diced

Dressing

1 cup cider vinegar
1 cup white sugar
⅔ cup olive oil (or oil of your choice, vegetable is fine)
1 teaspoon minced garlic
1 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon pepper

Instructions

Place all beans in a colander and rinse well.

In mason jar (or bowl), place sugar, vinegar, oil, minced garlic, salt, and pepper. Place lid on and shake well to mix.

Place beans in a large bowl. Add chopped onion and pimentos with juice. Pour dressing over all and stir well to coat. Cover and refrigerate several hours (preferably overnight).

Important: A few hours before serving, stir again really well and return to fridge to continue marinating.

Will keep for at least a week in the fridge.

This makes a large bowl of bean salad, perfect for a cookout or snacking on all week long. You can easily divide this recipe in half, though, if you prefer less

http://www.southernplate.com/2014/06/3-bean-salad-one-of-my-personal-favorites.html

Copycat Thomas BBQ Potato Salad

Thomas Pit BBQ was an icon in Madison County.

Ingredients

32 ounce package cubed frozen hash browns
4 eggs, chopped
½ cup diced onion
½ cup chopped sweet pickles
1 cup mayonnaise
⅓ cup sweet pickle juice
1 heaping teaspoon mustard
1 teaspoon of salt
½ teaspoon of pepper

Instructions

Place hash browns in large pot and add enough water to cover. Bring to a boil over medium high heat. Once boiling, allow to cook for ten minutes, or until tender.

Drain potatoes and place in a large bowl. Mash all of this up a bit with a potato masher, but leave lumpy.

Place chopped sweet pickles and chopped onion into a blender, chopper, or small smoothie blender and pulse a few times until very fine, almost like a relish.

Place mayonnaise, pickle juice, mustard, finely minced pickles and onions, salt, and pepper in bowl with potatoes. Stir until well mixed. Stir in chopped eggs until incorporated. Cover and refrigerate several hours or until cold. Enjoy!

http://www.southernplate.com/2015/05/copycat-thomas-bbq-potato-salad.html

I have never made focaccia bread but this recipe sounds so good I may need to try it. I have two different recipes  very close the same but not quite  you pick. I think the second recipe is to be a bit lighter.

Caramelized onion and gruyere focaccia

Caramelized onion and gruyere focaccia slightly adapted from the delicious Home Baked Comfort (Williams-Sonoma) (revised): Featuring Mouthwatering Recipes and Tales of the Sweet Life with Favorites from Bakers Across the Country

Dough:

2 ¼ teaspoons (7g/1 sachet) active dry yeast
1 teaspoon granulated sugar
1 cup (240ml) warm water
3 1/3 cups (465g) all-purpose flour
¼ cup (60ml) olive oil
1 scant teaspoon table salt
150g (5oz) Gruyere cheese, shredded

Topping:

3 tablespoons olive oil
2 yellow onions, halved and thinly sliced
1 teaspoon granulated sugar
salt

Directions

In the bowl of a stand mixer, dissolve the yeast and sugar in the warm water. Let stand until foamy, about 5 minutes.

Add the flour, oil, salt and cheese. Attach the dough hook and knead on medium-low speed until the dough is smooth and elastic, about 10 minutes. Form the dough into a ball, put it back in a lightly oiled large bowl, cover with plastic wrap and let the dough rise in a warm, draft-free spot until it doubles, about 1 hour.

Meanwhile, in a large frying pan, heat 1 tablespoon of the olive oil medium-low heat. Add the onions and sauté over medium-low heat until they start to wilt, about 3 minutes. Stir in the sugar and a good pinch of salt and continue to cook until the onions are golden brown and caramelized, about 20 minutes. Remove from the heat and let cool.

Oil a rimmed baking sheet with 1 ½ tablespoons of the olive oil. Dump the dough onto the prepared pan and press it into a rough rectangle. Using your fingers, stretch the dough into a rectangle about 20x30cm (8x12in). Cover the dough loosely with a kitchen towel and let rise in a warm, draft-free place until puffy, about 1 hour.

Position a rack in the middle of the oven and preheat to 220°C (425°F). Dimple the surface of the dough with your fingertips. Gently brush the remaining oil, then sprinkle evenly with the onion. Bake until gorgeously golden, about 20 minutes. Cut into squares and serve while warm.

Makes 1 flatbread (serves 6-8)

http://technicolorkitcheninenglish.blogspot.com/

Caramelized Onion and Gruyere Focaccia

Ingredients

1 pkg active dry yeast (about 2 1/4 tsp)
1 tsp sugar
2 1/3 cup + 2 tbsp all purpose or bread flour
1/2 tsp kosher salt
1 tbsp olive oil
1/2 cup caramelized onions
1/2 cup grated Gruyere Cheese

Directions

Add yeast and sugar to large bowl and add one cup of warm water. Let stand for 5 minutes or until foamy. Add salt and 2 cups plus 2 tbsp of the flour and mix with wooden spoon until a rough dough forms. Add more flour, one tbsp at a time, until dough no longer sticks to your hands.

Turn dough out onto a lightly floured surface and knead for about 8 minutes or until dough is smooth and elastic.

Spray large bowl with cooking spray and place ball of dough inside, rolling over to cover in cooking spray. Cover with towel and place in a dark, warm place to rise for 45 minutes, or until doubled in size. If you press two fingers into the dough and the impression stays, the dough has risen enough.

Preheat oven to 425 degrees and coat a baking sheet with cooking spray. Place dough on baking sheet and pat out into an 8×12 inch rectangle. Brush with a little more olive oil, then loosely cover with plastic wrap and let rise another 25 minutes.

Make indentations all over top of dough with fingers, then scatter gruyere cheese followed by the caramelized onions evenly over top of the dough.

Bake at 425 for 12 minutes or until golden brown. Let cool slightly before carefully cutting into squares with a sharp serrated knife.

Adapted from "The New Way to Cook Light"

Onsugarmountain.com

I hope someone tries the following recipe  I just may. It sounds such a unique way to make cheese. Is all cheese gluten free? Anyhow  this sounds easy and good.

Yogurt Cheese Recipe by LISAMONIQUE

This creamy homemade cheese perks up bagels and sandwiches.

"A delicious, creamy cheese that perks up bagels and sandwiches. Very simple to make and the variations are endless. Try to use a full fat yogurt such as Balkan style. You could easily experiment with many other ingredients such as, chopped olives, fresh herbs or sweet ingredients."

Ingredients

makes 2 cups 
3 cups plain yogurt 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
1/2 teaspoon pepper 
1 tablespoon minced garlic

Directions

Line a strainer with two layers of cheesecloth. In a medium bowl, mix together the yogurt, salt, pepper and garlic.

Pour into the cheesecloth lined strainer. Place the strainer over another bowl to catch the liquid, and refrigerate for 1 to 2 days, until all of the liquid has drained off. Empty the drainage bowl occasionally so you can see when the cheese has stopped draining.

Transfer cheese to a covered container, and store in the refrigerator for up to two weeks.

Nutrition: Calories 29 kcal; 1% - Carbohydrates 2.4 g; < 1% - Cholesterol 6 mg; 2% - Fat 1.5 g; 2% - Fiber 0 g; < 1% - Protein 1.6 g; 3% - Sodium 94 mg; 4%

* Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet.

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Yogurt-Cheese/Detail.aspx?src=VD_Summary

there is nothing in this house to eat  as in real food  I have ice cream and sherbet in the freezer  no potatoes and one can of carrots  two cans of bushs baked beans  yogurt  Im even out of spaghetti sauce. I thought Heidi was going to chief super market this evening  they have blue berries  red and black raspberries 10 for $10. I was planning of gorging on fresh berries tonight.

Well  Im a happy camper  Heidi just showed up with my berries  Ive had a container of each  now a box of red raspberries are in front of me  so good. And she is going back on Saturday so I can get a new supply. Life is good.

And here I sit this morning  had breakfast with Heidi and now Im enjoying a container of sweet juicy black raspberries  think Ill do blue berries next. I envy those people that have fruit trees in their yards. My aunt hazel lived in southern California  had an orange and lemon tree in her yard. Unbelievable how much better they tasted fresh off the tree. The last time Phyllis and I took the girls to Florida we stopped an orchard and you could pick all you could eat there  I have an idea we ate quite a few.

Overcast this morning  dont know if it will clear up or not this late in the day. Gary and Avery are at a three hour baseball practice and then they are going to stop at deihl park and lay their blankets down so they have a place to sit when they get there  and they will be there when they get there tonight. This is still a small enough Midwestern town where you can put you lawn chairs out for the Halloween parade in the afternoon and know they will be there when you are ready. Dont think there are many towns where you could do that.

When i was growing up holidays like this were always big family times. Lots of reunions  or visiting relatives  I can remember being in Illinois for the fourth  staying at uncle elmer and aunt anniss house  we always stayed with daddys brother  and we always had a huge picnic there  my cousin Claremont and his family lived just a few blocks away so they would show up  also uncle mike and his wife  she was dads sister and for the life of me I cant bring her name to mind. She died of cancer in 48. But it was always a good time  one of my favorite memories.

Guess I should quit gabbing and get with a few recipes. Maybe some entrée type recipes.

Greek Marinated Chicken

$8.97 recipe / $1.12 serving

Total Cost: $8.97
Cost Per Serving: $1.12
Serves: 8 pieces

Ingredients

1 cup plain yogurt $0.63
2 Tbsp olive oil $0.32
4 cloves garlic, minced $0.32
½ Tbsp dried oregano $0.08
1 medium lemon $0.49
½ tsp salt $0.02
freshly cracked pepper $0.05
¼ bunch fresh parsley $0.20
3½ to 4 lbs chicken pieces $6.86

Instructions

To make the marinade, combine the yogurt, olive oil, minced garlic, oregano, salt, and some freshly cracked pepper in a bowl. Use a fine holed cheese grater or a zester to scrape the thin layer of yellow zest from the lemon skin into the bowl. Also add the juice from half of the lemon (about 1-2 Tbsp). Stir until the ingredients are well combined. Roughly chop a big handful, or about ¼ bunch, of parsley and stir it into the marinade.

Add the chicken pieces and marinade to a gallon sized zip top bag. Remove as much air as possible, close the bag tightly, and massage the bag to mix the contents and make sure the chicken is well coated. Refrigerate the bag for 30 minutes.

After marinating for 30 minutes, either cook the chicken on a grill OR preheat the oven to 375 degrees in preparation to bake the chicken.

To bake the chicken, place the chicken pieces in a large casserole dish (9x13). Bake the chicken in the preheated 375 degree oven for 45-60 minutes, or until golden brown on top.

Notes: This recipe is extra garlicky. If you're not into heavy garlic, try starting with two cloves instead of four.

http://www.budgetbytes.com/2013/06/greek-marinated-chicken/

Slow Cooker Taco Chicken Bowls

$10.66 recipe / $1.33 serving

Total Cost: $10.66
Cost Per Serving: $1.33
Serves: 9

Ingredients

1½ lbs. chicken breasts $2.90
1 (16 oz.) jar salsa $1.99
1 (15 oz.) can black beans, drained $1.19
½ lb. (8 oz.) frozen corn $0.57
1 Tbsp chili powder $0.15
½ Tbsp cumin $0.07
½ Tbsp minced garlic $0.10
½ tsp dried oregano $0.03
¼ tsp cayenne pepper $0.02
¼ tsp salt $0.02
to taste cracked pepper $0.02
2 cups dry rice $0.66
8 oz. shredded cheddar $2.49
½ bunch cilantro (optional) $0.45

Instructions

Add everything except the rice, cheese, and cilantro to the slow cooker along with ¼ cup of water (for good measure). Give everything a good stir and make sure the chicken is covered in the mixture.

Secure the lid on your slow cooker and cook on low for 8 hrs.

Near the end of the cooking time, cook the two cups of rice according to the package directions (Bring the rice and 3 cups of water to a boil in a medium pot with a lid in place, as soon as it reaches a boil, reduce the heat to low and let simmer for 20 minutes. Fluff with a fork before serving).

After 8 hours of cooking, carefully remove the lid of the slow cooker. Stir with a fork to shred the chicken (it should be super tender and will shred easily). Build the taco bowls by placing rice on the bottom, then the taco chicken mix, shredded cheese and fresh cilantro.

http://www.budgetbytes.com/2011/07/taco-chicken-bowls/

Italian Wonderpot

$6.52 recipe / $1.09 serving

Author: Inspired by Apron Strings
Total Cost: $6.52
Cost Per Serving: $1.09
Serves: 6

Ingredients

4 cups vegetable broth $0.52
2 Tbsp olive oil $0.32
12 oz. fettuccine $1.33
8 oz. frozen chopped spinach $0.79
1 (28 oz.) can diced tomatoes $1.73
1 medium onion $0.43
4 cloves garlic $0.32
½ Tbsp dried basil $0.07
½ Tbsp dried oregano $0.07
¼ tsp red pepper flakes $0.02
freshly cracked pepper to taste $0.05
2 oz. feta cheese $0.87

Instructions

Add four cups of vegetable broth to a large pot. Break the fettuccine in half to make stirring easier later, and then add it to the pot. Also add the canned tomatoes (undrained), olive oil, frozen spinach, onion (thinly sliced), garlic (thinly sliced), basil, oregano, red pepper, and some freshly cracked black pepper.

Make sure the ingredients are submerged under the liquid, place a lid on top of the pot, and then turn the heat on to high. Allow the pot to come up to a full, rolling boil over high heat then remove the lid and turn the heat down to medium.

Allow the pot to continue to boil over medium heat, without a lid, for 10-15 minutes, or until the pasta is cooked and most of the liquid has been absorbed. Stir the pot every few minutes as it cooks to prevent the pasta from sticking to the bottom, but avoid over stirring which can cause the pasta to become sticky and mushy. The pot must be boiling the entire time.

After the pasta is cooked, crumble the feta cheese over top and serve.

http://www.budgetbytes.com/2013/05/italian-wonderpot/

Mango Chicken Lettuce Wraps

serves 4

Ingredients

2 pounds boneless, skinless chicken thighs or breasts
1 (10 ounce) jar all natural mango or apricot-orange jam
3 tablespoons gluten-free soy sauce
1 tablespoon sesame oil
2 garlic cloves, peeled and chopped
1 teaspoon prepared chili paste
1-inch piece fresh ginger, peeled, seeded, and diced
2 medium cucumbers, peeled, seeded, and diced
½ red onion, peeled and diced
½ teaspoon kosher salt
¼ teaspoon black pepper
2 jalapeño peppers, left whole (do not cut)
Romaine lettuce leaves, for serving
2 mangos, peeled and chopped, for serving
2 limes, for serving
2 tablespoons sesame seeds, for serving (optional)

Directions

Use a 4-6 quart slow cooker.

Place the chicken into your cooker insert and add the jam, soy sauce, sesame oil, garlic, and chili paste. Stir to distribute the sauce evenly onto the chicken.

Add the ginger, cucumber, onion, salt, and pepper. Stir gently.

Toss the whole jalapeño peppers on top.

Cover and cook on low for 6 to 8 hours, or on high for 3 to 4 hours.

The meat is finished when it pulls apart easily with two large forks.

Discard the peppers and serve the shredded chicken in large romaine lettuce leaves with chopped mango, a squeeze of lime, and a sprinkle of sesame seeds.

https://simplygluten-free.com/glutenfreemagazine/mango-chicken-lettuce-wraps/

Chicken Odessa

When it comes to delicious dinner ideas, you'll want to stay abreast of this great recipe. It's the perfect way to butter up your family with a truly tempting dinner. One bite and you'll realize it's poultry in motion.

Makes: 8 servings

Ingredients

4 large whole chicken breasts, split, skinned, de-boned 
1/2 cup butter, softened 
1 clove garlic, crushed 
2 tbsp. chopped parsley 
1 tsp. thyme or marjoram 
Flour
2 eggs, beaten 
1 cup of fine breadcrumbs 
Salt

METHODS/STEPS

Pound breasts thin between plastic bags, keeping the smooth side of breast down.

Mix next 4 ingredients.

Dredge chicken in butter mixture and dip each chicken piece into flour.

Next dip into eggs and finally coat with breadcrumbs.

Fry in hot oil (375 degrees) for 10 to 12 minutes or bake at 350 degrees for 45 minutes.

Drain on paper towels. Salt after cooking. Chicken will keep in a 200-degree oven if placed, uncovered, on a metal tray.

http://www.mydailymoment.com/recipes/chicken_odessa.php

Pineapple Pork Kebabs (no grill required)
$6.80 recipe / $0.68 kebab

Total Cost: $6.80
Cost Per Serving: $0.68 each
Serves: 10 kebabs

Ingredients

Marinade

2 cloves garlic, minced $0.16
1 inch fresh ginger, grated $0.12
2 Tbsp soy sauce $0.30
2 Tbsp canola or vegetable oil $0.18
1 Tbsp honey $0.12

Kebabs

1.25 lbs. boneless pork chops $1.96*
1 Vidalia onion $0.69
1 green bell pepper $0.79
1 20oz. can pineapple chunks (packed in juice) $1.37
1 Tbsp canola or vegetable oil $0.05
salt and pepper $0.05

Toppings (optional)

½ bunch cilantro $0.50
Sriracha (to taste) $0.50

Instructions

If using wooden or bamboo skewers, soak the skewers in water for at least 30 minutes to help prevent burning under the broiler.

Prepare the marinade by mincing two cloves of garlic and grating about one inch of fresh ginger into a bowl. Add the soy sauce, oil, and honey. Stir to combine.

Cut the pork chops into one inch cubes. Place the cubed pork in a bowl or shallow dish and pour the marinade over top. Stir until the pork is coated in the marinade. Cover the dish and refrigerate for at least 30 minutes.

Cut the onion and bell pepper into one-inch pieces. Drain the juice from the canned pineapple chunks. Place the onion and bell pepper in a bowl, add one tablespoon of oil, and a liberal sprinkle of salt and pepper. Toss to coat.

Thread the soaked skewers with alternating pieces of onion, bell pepper, pineapple, and pork until all the pieces are used. Arrange the skewers on a broiler pan or a sheet pan with wire racks set on top.

Adjust the oven rack so that the top of the skewers will be 5-6 inches from the broiler. Preheat the broiler on high for at least five minutes. Place the skewers under the broiler and cook for five minutes, or just until the edges begin to brown. rotate the skewers and return to the oven for an additional five minutes. Continue cooking and rotating the skewers until they are evenly browned on all sides. ** Top the kebabs with fresh chopped cilantro and a squirt of Sriracha, if desired.

Notes: *The pork chops were on sale.

**Cooking time will vary greatly depending on the size of the pieces of meat, your oven, and the distance from the broiler unit. You'll need to watch the kebabs and rotate often until they are fully and evenly cooked.

http://www.budgetbytes.com/2015/06/pineapple-pork-kebabs-no-grill-required

and for our vegan and vegetarian friends -----

MUSHROOM BURGERS by Nick

YIELD: 6 large burgers

Homemade Mushroom Burgers

Ingredients

1.5 pounds cremini mushrooms
3-4 dried shiitake mushrooms
1/2 cup white onion, diced
1 cup breadcrumbs
2 eggs
1/2 cup oat flour (or other flour)
1/3 cup Parmesan cheese, grated
1/2 teaspoon cayenne pepper
2 tablespoons soy sauce
2 tablespoons fresh parsley, chopped
2 tablespoons olive oil
Pinch of salt
2 cups breadcrumbs (for forming patties)

Burger fixings:

Buns
Swiss cheese
Tomatoes
Red Onion
Pea Sprouts
Avocado

Helpful Equipment

Food processor

Mushroom Burgers: Making the Mix

This probably isnt a surprise but you need a lot of mushrooms to make these burgers. The burgers are mostly mushroom with just a few other add-ins to give some extra texture and flavor.

I really like cremini mushrooms. They arent the cheapest mushrooms, but are far from the most expensive and have great texture and flavor. White button mushrooms are cheaper but I think they lack a bit in the flavor department.

Whatever mushroom you decide to use, clean them and dice them up.

Lots of cremini mushrooms.

For some variety, I also reconstituted a few shiitake mushrooms in hot water and then chopped those and added them to the mix.

Just for some variety.

To start the mixture, add some olive oil to a large skillet over medium heat. Once hot, add all the diced mushrooms and a pinch of salt. Cook them until the mushrooms release their liquid and then dry up a bit.

Then you can add the diced onion and cook for a few more minutes. This whole cooking process will take 8-10 minutes.

Cooked shrooms.

Processing

To get a really nice texture for these, it helps to have a food processor. If you do have one, you can just add the mushrooms and onions to the processor and pulse until the mixture is a rough paste. You dont want it completely smooth. Some chunks are good.

If you dont have a food processor, you can just dice everything really finely and continue with the recipe.

Next, just stir in all the other ingredients in a large bowl!

Depending on the amount of liquid in your mushrooms, you might need to add more flour or breadcrumbs. The mixture should hold its shape, but not be dry or crumbly at all. It should be pretty wet and even a bit sticky.

This will work. Trust me.

Shaping the Burgers

Theres a constant push and pull with veggie burgers. You dont want them dry, but you have to have them dry enough to hold their shape!

Heres how to solve the problem. Make the patty mixture a bit on the wet side. It should hold its shape, but just barely.

Then pour a bunch of breadcrumbs in a large baking dish and as you form the mushroom patties, dunk them in the breadcrumbs to form a crust around the patties. This crust will let the burgers keep their shape and give them some structure so they can stay on the grill, but it wont dry them out on the inside.

Its the most important step!

Crucial step.

Let the burgers sit in the breadcrumbs for 20-30 minutes in the fridge so they can really form a nice crust.

Then toss them on a high heat grill for about 5-6 minutes per side until they get nice and crispy on the outside. The burgers will be pretty sturdy and hard to overcook honestly.

If you are using cheese, add it with 2-3 minutes left.

Cheese is always good.

Once these guys are done, you can top them with any of your standard, favorite burger toppings.

On this day, I used some avocado, tomato, red onion,and pea sprouts.

Very solid burger.

Im not even exaggerating when I say that I would choose this burger over probably 90% of beef burgers in the world. Its super-flavorful, has a great texture, and actually tastes kind of meaty.

If you are looking for a good veggie burger recipe or are just in some sort of grilling rut, give these a shot!

http://www.macheesmo.com/mushroom-burgers/

Garlic-Curry Chicken Thighs With Yogurt Sauce Anna Stockwell

Ingredients

1 head of garlic (about 12 cloves), peeled, finely chopped
1/4 cup olive oil
2 tablespoons curry powder
2 cups plain Greek yogurt, divided
2 1/2 teaspoons kosher salt, divided 
12 skin-on bone-in chicken thighs (about 6 pounds)
2 tablespoons fresh lemon juice

Directions

Mix garlic, oil, curry powder, 1 cup yogurt, 2 tsp. salt, and 1/4 cup water in a large bowl. Working in batches, add chicken thighs and turn to coat, using your hands to rub marinade under skin of each thigh. Transfer to a resealable plastic bag and chill at least 3 hours or up to overnight.

Position a rack in upper third of oven and preheat to 425°F. Transfer marinated chicken, skin side up, to a 13x9" baking dish. Roast chicken until skin is browned and an instant-read thermometer inserted into the thickest part of chicken registers 165°F, about 35 minutes. If chicken skin starts to burn, move pan to a lower rack to finish cooking.

Transfer chicken to a serving platter, reserving pan juices. Whisk lemon juice, 1/4 cup pan juices, remaining 1 cup yogurt, and remaining 1/2 tsp. salt in a medium bowl. If sauce is too thick, add more pan juices. Serve sauce alongside chicken.

Do Ahead
Chicken can marinate up to 1 day before cooking. Keep chilled.

Nutritional Info per serving (6 servings): Calories1,186 - Carbohydrates9 g (3%) - Fat90 g (138%) - Protein83 g (166%) - Saturated Fat22 g (109%) - Sodium1,384 mg (58%) - Polyunsaturated Fat17 g - Fiber1 g (5%) - Monounsaturated Fat38 g - Cholesterol457 mg (152%)

http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/garlic-curry-chicken-thighs-with-yogurt-sauce

Brown Rice Pilaf and Vegetables with Chicken

This recipe is great during the summer because it calls for all sorts of fresh vegetables available at the market or from your garden. You can serve it as a side dish or with chicken in it for a full meal.

Shared by ksmith20

Yield: 4 servings

Ingredients

1 Tbs. butter 
1 C. uncooked brown rice 
1 large onion, chopped 
1 tsp. fresh garlic, chopped 
1/4 C. uncooked dry lentils 
1/4 C. radish, chopped 
3 C. broth 
1 tsp. dry mustard 
1/2 tsp. salt 
1/2 tsp. pepper 
3/4 lb. fresh asparagus, cut into pieces 
1 medium yellow pepper, cut into strips 
1/4 C. fresh chives, chopped 
3 medium Roma tomatoes, chopped 
2 Tbs. fresh parsley, chopped 
4 chicken breasts, flattened

Directions

Melt the butter in a saucepan.

Add rice, onion, and garlic and cook over medium heat, stirring frequently, for 4 to 5 minutes.

Add the lentils, radish, mustard, pepper, salt, and broth. Reduce the heat to low, cover, and cook for 45-50 minutes or until rice is tender.

In a skillet, boil 2 cups of water and add asparagus and yellow pepper. Cook over high heat for 3 to 5 minutes or until the vegetables are crispy and then drain.

Stir the asparagus, yellow pepper, chives, and tomatoes into the rice mixture and sprinkle with parsley.

Cook the chicken breasts in your preferred method. Add the breasts to the rice and toss.

http://www.recipe4living.com/recipes/brown_rice_pilaf_and_vegetables_with_chicken.htm

Think the following recipes would be more of a side dish but I thought it sounded really good.

Tomato and Broccoli Cheese Bake

This recipe takes the idea of cheesy broccoli to a whole new level. Make sure that the vegetables from the market don't go to waste at dinner with this great tomato and broccoli cheese bake.

Shared by ksmith20

Yield: 6 servings

Ingredients

1 1/2 C. milk 
3 eggs 
1 pkg. Knorr Leek Soup Dip 
1 head broccoli 
6 cherry tomatoes, halved 
1 1/2 C. shredded Cheddar cheese 
9 inch frozen pie crust

Directions

Preheat the oven to 375 degrees.

Place the pie crust in a 9 inch pie dish.

In a medium bowl, beat the milk, eggs, and leek mix together until fully mixed. Add the broccoli and cheese and mix well.

Pour the mixture into the pie crust. Top it with the extra cheese, broccoli and tomato halves.

Bake it for 40 minutes and let it sit for 10 minutes before serving.

http://www.recipe4living.com/recipes/tomato_and_broccoli_cheese_bake.htm

Roasted Potatoes with Yogurt, Dill, Lemon, and Garlic by Hugh Acheson

Ingredients

1 pound baby Yukon Gold potatoes
1 tablespoon olive oil
Sea salt
4 garlic cloves, shaved
1 bay leaf
1 sprig fresh thyme
2 tablespoons plain yogurt
Grated zest and juice of 1 lemon
1/2 teaspoon freshly cracked black pepper
1 teaspoon cider vinegar
1 tablespoon small sprigs fresh dill

Directions

Preheat the oven to 350°F.

The recipe calls for baby Yukon Gold potatoes, which can be cooked whole. If you are using large, full-sized potatoes, slice them 1/4 inch thick. Place the potatoes and the olive oil in a large cast iron pan, and season them lightly with sea salt. Roast the potatoes in the oven for 30 minutes or until they are tender. Remove the pan from the oven and add the shaved garlic. Return the pan to the oven and cook for an additional 2-3 minutes, until the garlic is aromatic and softened. Then remove the pan from the oven and add the bay leaf and the thyme sprig. Stir, and allow to rest.

Meanwhile, in a mixing bowl combine the yogurt, lemon zest and juice, pepper, vinegar, and sea salt to taste.

Discard the thyme sprig and bay leaf, and place the warm potatoes in a mixing bowl. Add the yogurt dressing and mix well. Place the potatoes in a serving dish and garnish with the dill sprigs.

From The Broad Fork by Hugh Acheson, Clarkson Potter 2015.

http://www.splendidtable.org/recipes/roasted-potatoes-with-yogurt-dill-lemon-and-garlic?via=eloqua

And two recipes of the nonfood type.

Grain Free Homemade Dog Treats

Yield: About 5 dozen 2-inch square treats

Healthy, grain-free treats for your pup!

Ingredients:

½ cup chicken broth
¼ cup coconut oil
¼ cup canned pumpkin
1⅓ cups tapioca flour
⅓ cup coconut flour
½ teaspoon sea salt
2 tablespoons brewers or nutritional yeast
2 tablespoons ground flaxseed
1 tablespoon fresh parsley

Directions:

1. Preheat oven to 400 degrees F. Line a baking sheet with parchment paper.

2. In a small saucepan over medium heat, bring the chicken broth and coconut oil to a boil. Remove from the heat and whisk in the pumpkin.

3. In a large bowl, stir together the tapioca flour, coconut flour, sea salt, yeast, flaxseed and parsley. Pour the chicken broth mixture into the dry ingredients and stir until no traces of dry ingredients remain (the dough will become stiff).

4. Roll the dough out on a lightly floured surface to about ¼-inch thickness and cut into desired shapes. Transfer to the prepared baking sheet and bake for 15 minutes.

When the timer goes off, leave the treats in the oven and crack the oven door until they are cooled completely (this will help them dry out a bit).

Store in an airtight container at room temperature for up to 1 month.

(Recipe from Primally Inspired)

http://www.browneyedbaker.com/grain-free-homemade-dog-treats/

How to Make Plantain Salve BY STACY

Plantain is excellent for treating all manner of wounds and skin irritations. Bug bites, cuts and scrapes are some of the most common issues treated with plantain.

To prepare this recipe you will need:

1/2 cup Olive oil
1/3 cup dried plantain
1/2 ounce beeswax

Makes 1/2 cup of salve.

You will also need a pot, cheesecloth, measuring cup, and a jar (if infusing the oil via the slow/cold method).

Step One: Infuse oil

Infusing oil may sound fancy, but it is nothing more than letting herbs sit in oil for a time. Anyone can do that!

Method One:

The best way to infuse oil and keep as much of the herbal goodness intact is to place herbs in a jar, cover with oil, cap, and allow to sit for about 10 days.

For this recipe I used 1/3 cup of dried plantain and 1/2 cup of oil (I use olive oil).

Method Two:

A quicker method, which is still good, but does reduce the potency of the herbs a little (due to the heat) is to place the herbs and oil in a heavy duty saucepan and warm over the lowest possible heat setting for 30 minutes.

When I am using this method, I sometimes turn off the heat and cover the pan to keep some of the warmth in and let the herb/oil mix sit for longer. I do this because I want as much of the herbs properties to get into the oil as possible.

Step Two: Strain out the herbs

Once the oil is infused, strain the herbs out of the oil by pouring through some cheesecloth.

Be sure to squeeze out all the oil. You dont want to waste any!

Oil infused with plantain. I love how green it is!

Step Three: Add beeswax

Measure 1 ounce of beeswax per cup of infused oil.

For this recipe I used 1/2 cup of oil and 1/2 ounce of beeswax.

Place beeswax into a heavy-duty saucepan and begin to melt over low heat. Once the beeswax has begun to melt add the infused oil and stir to combine.

Once the beeswax is completely melted, pour into clean a clean jar (or jars).

Plantain salve cooling

Allow to cool completely before adding the lid.

Salve will keep for up to a year.

www.adelightfulhome.com

Lighter Beef Chili

Cocoa powder adds depth but not sweetness to the chili. Briefly heating the cocoa, chili powder, and tomato paste before adding the beef releases their aroma.

Servings: 6

INGREDIENTS

1 tablespoon vegetable oil, such as safflower 
1 medium onion, chopped 
4 garlic cloves, chopped 
coarse salt and ground pepper 
2 tablespoons tomato paste 
2 tablespoons chili powder 
2 tablespoons unsweetened cocoa powder 
1 pound ground beef sirloin 
2 cans (14.5 ounces each) diced tomatoes in juice 
2 cans (14.5 ounces each) pinto beans, rinsed and drained 
toppings, such as reduced-fat sour cream, sliced scallions, and baked tortilla chips, for serving (optional)

Directions

1.	In a large, heavy-bottomed saucepan, heat oil over medium-high. Add onion and garlic, and season with salt and pepper. Cook until softened, 3 to 5 minutes.

2.	Add tomato paste, chili powder, and cocoa powder. Cook, stirring, until mixture is fragrant, about 1 minute. Add beef, and cook, breaking up with a spoon, until no longer pink, 3 to 5 minutes.

3.	Add tomatoes (with their juice) and beans. Bring to a boil over high; reduce to a simmer, and cook until chili is slightly thickened, 10 to 15 minutes. Serve with toppings, if desired.

http://www.marthastewart.com/336786/lighter-beef-chili

This isnt exactly a total meal but they would be great for breakfast with coffee or tea.

Chocolate Squared

Eating chocolate first thing in the morning is generally a bad idea, but not when we're talking about these low-calorie, high-fiber muffins! So tasty, so satisfying, and perfect any time of day...

Prep: 20 minutes 
Cook: 25 minutes

Ingredients:

1 1/2 cups whole-wheat flour 
1/2 cup all-purpose flour 
1/2 cup unsweetened cocoa powder  
2 tsp. baking powder   
1/2 tsp. baking soda   
1/4 tsp. salt   
1 cup unsweetened applesauce   
1/2 cup egg whites or fat-free liquid egg substitute
1/2 cup unsweetened vanilla almond milk, light vanilla soymilk, or fat-free milk
1/4 cup Truvia spoonable calorie-free sweetener (or another no-calorie granulated sweetener; see HG FYI) 
1/4 cup light whipped butter or light buttery spread (like Brummel & Brown)   
1/4 tsp. vanilla extract   
1/2 cup mini semi-sweet chocolate chips

Directions:

Preheat oven to 350 degrees. Line a 12-cup muffin pan with baking liners, or spray it with nonstick spray. (If using paper liners, spray them with nonstick spray.)

In a large bowl, combine both types of flour, cocoa powder, baking powder, baking soda, and salt.

In a medium-large bowl, combine all remaining ingredients except chocolate chips. Whisk until uniform. (Don't worry if the butter doesn't break up completely.)

Add mixture in the medium-large bowl to the large bowl. Stir until just mixed and smooth. (Batter will be thick.)

Fold in 1/4 cup chocolate chips. Evenly distribute batter among the cups of the muffin pan (cups will be very full), and smooth out the surfaces.

Sprinkle with remaining 1/4 cup chocolate chips.

Bake until a toothpick inserted into the center of a muffin comes out clean, 22 - 24 minutes.

MAKES 12 SERVINGS

Serving Size: 1/12th of recipe (1 muffin) - Calories: 162 - Fat: 5.5g - Sodium: 235mg - Carbs: 30g - Fiber: 3.5g - Sugars: 7.5g - Protein: 5g

PointsPlus® value 5*

HG FYI: Truvia spoonable calorie-free sweetener is about twice as sweet as sugar. If using a no-calorie granulated sweetener that measures cup-for-cup like sugar instead of Truvia, double the amount called for in this recipe.

www.hungrygirll.com

And we definitely need some desserts  one cannot have a picnic without dessert. I have even included several patriotic ones.

Red, White and Blue Layered Flag Cake

Servings18

Ingredients

Red Cake Layers

1 box Betty Crocker SuperMoist white cake mix 
1 pint (2 cups) strawberries, stems removed, pureed in blender or food processor to about 1 1/4 cups 
1/3 cup vegetable oil 
3 egg whites 
1 teaspoon red paste food color

Blue Cake Layer

1/2 box Betty Crocker SuperMoist white cake mix (about 1 2/3 cups dry mix) 
1/2 cup blueberries, pureed in blender or food processor 
3 tablespoons vegetable oil 
2 whole eggs 
1/2 teaspoon blue paste food color 
3 tablespoons Betty Crocker white star-shaped candy sprinkles or nonpareils

White Cake Layer

1/2 box Betty Crocker SuperMoist white cake mix (about 1 2/3 cups dry mix) 
1/2 cup water 
2 tablespoons vegetable oil 
2 egg whites

Frosting and Sprinkles

3 containers Betty Crocker Whipped fluffy white frosting 
Betty Crocker red, white and blue sprinkles, as desired

Directions

To make red cake layers: Heat oven to 350°F. Grease or spray two 8-inch round pans; place 8-inch round piece cooking parchment paper in bottom of each pan. Grease or spray parchment paper.

In large bowl, beat red cake layer ingredients with electric mixer on low speed 30 seconds, then on high speed about 2 minutes or until smooth.

Spread in pans. Bake 29 to 34 minutes or until top springs back when lightly touched.

Cool 10 minutes; run knife around sides of pans to loosen cakes. Gently remove from pans to cooling rack; remove parchment paper. Cool completely, about 30 minutes.

Flatten cake layers by trimming off rounded tops.

Cut layers in half horizontally to make 4 thin red layers. In 1 layer, cut small round out of center, using 4-inch biscuit cutter.

Wrap and freeze 1 thin layer and the layer that was cut out of; save for another use.

To make blue cake layer: Heat oven to 350°F. Grease or spray 8-inch round pan; place 8-inch round piece cooking parchment paper in bottom of pan. Grease or spray parchment paper.

In medium bowl, beat all blue cake layer ingredients except sprinkles with electric mixer on low speed 30 seconds, then on high speed about 2 minutes or until smooth. Fold sprinkles into batter. Spread in pan. Bake 29 to 34 minutes or until top springs back when lightly touched.

Cool 10 minutes; run knife around side of pan to loosen cake. Gently remove from pan to cooling rack; remove parchment paper.

Cool completely, about 30 minutes. Flatten cake layer by trimming off rounded top. Do not cut in half horizontally. Cut small round out of center, using 4-inch round biscuit cutter. Wrap and freeze 4-inch round; save for another use.

To make white cake layer: Heat oven to 350°F. Grease or spray 8-inch round pan; place 8-inch round piece cooking parchment paper in bottom of pan. Grease or spray parchment paper.

In medium bowl, beat white cake layer ingredients with electric mixer on high speed about 2 minutes or until smooth. Spread in pan.

Bake 29 to 34 minutes or until top springs back when lightly touched. Cool 10 minutes; run knife around side of pan to loosen cake. Gently remove from pan to cooling rack; remove parchment paper. Cool completely, about 30 minutes.

Flatten cake layer by trimming off rounded top. Cut layer in half horizontally to make 2 thin white layers. In 1 layer, cut small round out of center, using 4-inch biscuit cutter.

Wrap and freeze the layer that was cut out of; save for another use.

To assemble cake: Place 1 red cake layer on cake stand or serving platter; spread 1/3 cup frosting on top.

Top with 1 white cake layer; spread 1/3 cup frosting on top.

Top with second red cake layer; spread 1/3 cup frosting on top. Gently top with blue layer.

Carefully spread thin layer of frosting on cut edge inside of blue cake layer. Gently insert white 4-inch cake round; top with frosting and then red 4-inch cake round; press slightly.

Frost side and top of cake using remaining frosting. Top with sprinkles. Store loosely covered in refrigerator.

Expert Tips: You must use paste food color to achieve the bright red and blue colors. If you use liquid or gel food color, your cake color will be pastel.

To easily cut cake layer horizontally to make 2 thin layers, mark side of cake with toothpicks and cut with long, thin serrated knife.

NUTRITION INFORMATION PER SERVING: Serving Size: 1 Serving - Calories 590 - Calories from Fat 230  (% Daily Value)Total Fat 25g;25% - Saturated Fat 7g; 7% - Trans Fat 4g; 4% - Cholesterol 25mg; 25% - Sodium 470mg; 470% - Total Carbohydrate 87g; 87%

Dietary Fiber 1g; 1% - Sugars 62g; 62% - Protein 4g; 4% - % Daily Value*: Vitamin A 0%; Vitamin C 10%; Calcium 10%; Iron 6%;

Exchanges: 1 Starch; 0 Fruit; 5 Other Carbohydrate; 0 Skim Milk; 0 Low-Fat Milk; 0 Milk; 0 Vegetable; 0 Very Lean Meat; 0 Lean Meat; 0 High-Fat Meat; 5 Fat;

Carbohydrate Choices: 6

*Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet.

http://www.bettycrocker.com/recipes/red-white-and-blue-layered-flag-cake

Im not sure if the recipe below is one of Daves or not  I didnt mark it. I just thought it was something different. And it does sound good.

Upside Down Cake from 1947!!!

Makes one 9 inch cake.

3tbs. butter
3/4 cup brown sugar
1-1/2 cups sliced apples, apricots, peaches or pineapple (may use canned pineapple)
1/3 cup shortening
1/2 cup sugar
1 egg, beaten
1-1/2 cups sifted CAKE flour
1/2 tsp. salt
2-1/2 tsps. baking powder
3/4 cup water
1 tsp. vanilla

Directions

Melt butter in baking pan.

Add brown sugar and stir until melted. Let cool.

Place sliced fruit over sugar mixture.

Cream shortening while slowly adding sugar.

Add beaten egg and beat mixture thoroughly.

Sift flour, salt and baking powder together.

Add to sugar mixture alternately with the water. Beat well. Add vanilla.

Pour the batter over the sliced fruit.

Bake in 350 oven 40 to 50 minutes.

Turn out on cake plate and serve warm with whipped cream if desired.

Orange Dream Angel Cake

This cake is so light and so refreshing you'll think you've stepped into a dream. Truth is, our Orange Dream Angel Cake reminds us of those orange and cream pops we dream about in the summertime. You and your gang are going to love this no-bake dessert!

Serves: 15

Chilling Time: 2 hr

What You'll Need:

1 (10-inch) prepared angel food cake, cut into 12 slices 
1 (.3-ounce) package sugar-free orange gelatin 
3/4 cup boiling water 
1/2 cup cold water 
1 (1-ounce) package sugar-free instant vanilla pudding 
1 1/2 cup fat-free milk2 teaspoons orange zest 
1 (8-ounce) container frozen fat-free whipped topping, thawed 
1 orange, cut into slices for garnish

What To Do:

In a 9- x 13-inch baking dish, arrange cake slices.

In a medium bowl, dissolve gelatin in boiling water and stir in cold water. Slowly pour over cake, then refrigerate 1 hour.

In a large bowl, whisk pudding mix and milk until thickened. Stir in orange zest and whipped topping. Evenly spread over cake.

Cover and refrigerate 1 hour, or until ready to serve. Garnish with orange slices.

Servings Per Recipe: 15 - Amount Per Serving % Daily Value * - Calories 94 - Calories from Fat 1.6 - Total Fat 0.2g 0 % - Saturated Fat 0.0g 0 % - Trans Fat 0.0g 0 % - Protein 2.3g 5 %

Amount Per Serving % Daily Value * - Cholesterol 0.5mg 0 % - Sodium 236mg 10 % - Total Carbohydrates 19g 6 % - Dietary Fiber 0.5g 2 % - Sugars 3.7g 0 %

http://www.everydaydiabeticrecipes.com/Cakes/Orange-Dream-Angel-Cake

Two-Minute Hawaiian Pie  No Bake

SERVES 6 
CHILL TIME 2 Hr

No-bake, Two-Minute Hawaiian Pie is a tropical fruit pie that really does just take 2 minutes to put together. This

What You'll Need:

1 (20-ounce) can crushed pineapple in syrup, undrained 
1 (6-serving-size) package instant vanilla pudding and pie filling 
1 (8-ounce) container sour cream 
1 (9-inch) prepared shortbread pie crust 
1 (8-ounce) can sliced pineapple, drained and halved 
8 maraschino cherries, drained 
2 tablespoons sweetened flaked coconut

What To Do:

In a large bowl, combine crushed pineapple with its syrup, dry pudding mix, and sour cream; mix until well combined. Spoon into pie crust and decorate top with pineapple slices and cherries; sprinkle with coconut.

Cover and chill at least 2 hours before serving.

Note: As strange as it may seem to you, do not make the vanilla pudding according to package directions. Just add the dry pudding mix right in with the other ingredients.

http://www.mrfood.com/Pie/Two-Minute-Hawaiian-Pie

Rainbow Fudge

Rainbow Fudge is a gorgeous fudge made from six colorful layers of white chocolate fudge! It's a little time-consuming because each layer is made individually, but it's not at all difficult since it is made entirely in the microwave. You can always vary the colors of the layers to suit your tastes. Serve this beautiful and eye-catching fudge at your next party, shower, or celebration!

Ingredients

36 ounces chopped white chocolate or white chocolate chips
3 cups sweetened condensed milk
3 teaspoons vanilla extract
Salt
Gel food coloring: red, orange, yellow, green, blue, and purple

Preparation

Line a 9x9 pan with aluminum foil and spray the foil with nonstick cooking spray. A 9x9 pan produces a fudge that is a little over an inch tall. If you want taller fudge, using an 8x8 pan will produce pieces that are almost 2 inches high.

In a bowl, combine 6 ounces (about 1 cup) of chopped white chocolate or white chocolate chips, 1/2 cup sweetened condensed milk, a pinch of salt, and 1/2 teaspoon of vanilla extract.

Microwave the bowl for 30 seconds, then stir. Continue to microwave the white chocolate in 15-second intervals until it is completely melted and smooth when you stir. This can take anywhere from 45-90 seconds, depending on the strength of your microwave. Watch it carefully, as white chocolate can easily scorch.

Once melted and smooth, add a few drops of purple gel food coloring and stir until the color is dispersed. Scrape the fudge into the prepared pan and smooth it into an even layer. It will be very thin, but remember we are making six layers in all! Chill the pan to set the layer, for about 30 minutes in the refrigerator or 10 minutes in the freezer.

Repeat the process from step 2 again. This time, once your white chocolate is melted, add blue food coloring and stir until combined. Pour the blue fudge over the purple layer and spread it out, then chill the fudge again.

Continue to repeat this process, adding green, yellow, orange, and red layers of fudge. Once you have added your final layer, refrigerate the fudge for several hours until it is completely set.

When you are ready to cut it, remove the fudge from the pan using the foil as handles. Use a large sharp chef's knife to cut the fudge into small 1-inch pieces to serve.

Rainbow Fudge can be stored in an airtight container at room temperature for up to a month.

http://candy.about.com/od/chocolatefudgerecipes/r/Rainbow-Fudge

And now for something to drink that would be festive for the fourth. And you can or you dont need to add alcohol.

Red, White and Blue Layered Drinks posted by Michelle

The secret to making a layered drink? Its all in the sugar! Drinks with a higher sugar content are naturally denser, so they sink to the bottom. So, you can use any type of drink you want to get the desired effect as long as you pour the drinks from most sugar content to least, and youll have your layers!

For this drink, I used cranberry juice (28 grams sugar) on the bottom, 7-UP (25 grams sugar) in the middle and blue Powerade (0 grams sugar) on top.

The combination of flavors actually tastes great and theres a little bubbly action due to the 7-UP, which I love. Now that I know how to make layered drinks, theyll definitely be a fun addition to different holidays and special occasions. Im thinking candy cane for Christmas!

Red, White & Blue Layered Drinks

Prep Time: 5 minutes

An easy, festive drink perfect for the 4th of July!

Ingredients:

Ice
Cranberry Juice
7-UP
Blue Powerade

Directions:

Fill glasses two-thirds full with ice.

Pour the cranberry juice about one-third of the way up each glass. Slowly pour the 7-UP another third of the way up the glass. Finally, slowly pour the blue Powerade to the top of the glass. Insert a straw and serve!

(Recipe adapted from Gizmodo)

www.thebrowneyedbaker.com

I hope everyone here has a bang up time tomorrow  enjoy your fireworks.

Sam


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Summary of 26th June, 2015 (by Darowil)

Another fairly quiet week.

Health issues

*Normadean* having bowel issues. Seeing a doctor Tuesday, ?UC

*Rookie* had a day in Chicago with DD which turned out very wet. DD was travelling with a number of blind children and their support workers (only 2 sighted) when police rushed onto the platform with guns out- two men were attempting to flee an armed robbery but were safely captured by the police. One time when maybe being blind was helpful as they couldnt see what was going on.
Another very close encounter with a potentially dangerous situation was at a softball game that *grandmapaula* went to that her DGD was playing in. A massive lightening flash and burst of thunder caused everyone to scatter. Fortunately no one injured.

*StellaK* has developed heart failure and Atrial fibrillation. Her DIL has stage 4 metastatic breast cancer. Her DS has a new job (he is a doctor) and they have just bought a house, which has meant a big move.

*Gwen* stopped taking her RA meds and after a few days was feeling much better. She is not doing well with finding one that works well and she can tolerate. However the surgery on her hip was a great success and she is having the other one done round the 20th July- and will still be able to go to KAP. And as DH is having his other cataract done early July they will be new people by the end of the month (well parts of them anyway).

*sugarsugars* mother has a nasty infection and her antibiotics have been changed and she is now in isolation- however it seems that the confusion is settling which is a positive sign. Cathy herself is still feeling unwell from her nasty cold but it seems to be clearing up now- her chest is clear.

Other topics

*Carens* DD Chrissy graduated.

*Poledra's* DSM set her oven on fire- fortunately only the oven was damaged plus the mess of the extinguisher to clean up.

*Rookies* neighbour died- long term disabilities. His wife has dementia and one of their daughters has been caring for them.

*Pacer* is off on her vacation!. Hopefully she will return refreshed. *Poledra* also away but just until early next week-Ryssas first camping trip.

PHOTOS
1 - *Jknappva* - Little William & his nurse pony
5 - *Darowil* - Feats in Socks
6 - *Darowil* - More Feats in Socks
7 - *Caren * - Chrissy's graduation
7 - *Poledra* - Doodlebug
14 - *Purple* - Happy friends!
18 - *Caren* - Coffee & Caren!
22 - *Lurker* - Funny
22 - *Sorlenna* - The "thing"/Hat
24 - *PJ lovescrochet* - New puppies
30 - *Caren* - Seth helping to make breakfast/ Cones
31 - *Lurker* - Bronwen's quilted cushion
42 - *TNS* - Fly-in
48 - *Gwen* - Sleepy Sydney
48 - *Bonnie* - Flowers
50 - *Purple* - Knitting group/French GKs
53 - *TNS* - Photos of Sark
73 - *Swedenme* - Mishka & her paddling pool!
75 - *Gwen* - Gwen's new hairdo!
75 - *Kate* - Caitlin

RECIPES
24 - *Kiwifrau* - Food for toothless people
49 - *Bonnie* - Sundried Tomato, Spinach, and Cheese Stuffed Chicken
64 - *Lurker* - Apricot curd/Orange curd

CRAFTS
3 - *Sam* - Baby doodle bug hoodie (link)
12 - *Sam* - Baby Knitting patterns (link)
49 - *Sam* - Granny square slipper boots (links)

OTHERS
25 - *Bonnie* - Pool noodle diy ideas (link)
27 - *Sam* - Cinder block planter (link)
41 - *Sam* - Gutter garden (link)
54 - *TNS* - Constitution of Sark (link)
57 - *Bonnie* - Navajo code talkers (link)
69 - *Kiwifrau* - Ageing song (link)
70 - *Lurker* - 'Not under my roof' a funny from MJS (link)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

For someone who 'lost' it, Sam, this looks like the usual mass of recipes! I will go back later and have a closer look!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

believe me - i had to scramble. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> For someone who 'lost' it, Sam, this looks like the usual mass of recipes! I will go back later and have a closer look!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> believe me - i had to scramble. --- sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

gwen - love the hair - should work well pulling it up - you'll have a little curty bun.

kate - did caitlin like her new dress - she looks like she is growing like a weed - a very cute weed.

sam


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

I can't believe that tomorrow is the 4th of July. Our neighborhood already has out our beautiful American flags. I love salads and what an array of them Sam has given us and then the delicious sounding desserts. Oh my! Isn't it nice that someone can put out lawn chairs during the day for Hallowe'en parades and then blankets down in a park for the 4th and know they will still be there when they return that evening? Sounds like a wonderful place to live and Sam and his family are so fortunate in that respect. Hoping all have a good and safe holiday. Thanks to all who have made contributed to this week's Tea Party once again.


----------



## cside (Jan 29, 2011)

Wow that is a pretty impressive list!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Sam, these sound great recipes. Thanks for the new tea party. All have a great weekend.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Thank you Sam Margaret and Kate 
Hope the weather turns out nice for you and your family Sam so that you get to enjoy the 4th of July and the firework display 
Sonja


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> gwen - love the hair - should work well pulling it up - you'll have a little curty bun.
> 
> kate - did caitlin like her new dress - she looks like she is growing like a weed - a very cute weed.
> 
> sam


In the end I was sensible and didn't buy it Sam. It was lovely, but she has far too many clothes already and it cost £29 ($45)!!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, thanks for opening.
Kate, thanks for summary.
Maya and I had 30 min. Walk in a.m. Waterjogged 30 min. In p.m.
Feeling better and sleeping better with new exercise schedule.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> I can't believe that tomorrow is the 4th of July. Our neighborhood already has out our beautiful American flags. I love salads and what an array of them Sam has given us and then the delicious sounding desserts. Oh my! Isn't it nice that someone can put out lawn chairs during the day for Hallowe'en parades and then blankets down in a park for the 4th and know they will still be there when they return that evening? Sounds like a wonderful place to live and Sam and his family are so fortunate in that respect. Hoping all have a good and safe holiday. Thanks to all who have made contributed to this week's Tea Party once again.


Here chairs are put along the sidewalk on the parade route the day before a parade.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks for the great recipes and new opening. I've just printed the Greek chicken and the potato salad recipes, sound like they will provide the menu for the next time it is my turn to do Sunday dinner. 
I will put out the flag tomorrow, first thing, and go to the neighborhood breakfast, then home to deadhead some more roses before it gets too hot. Up to 100 today, supposed to do the same or a bit less tomorrow. I am a bit worried about fireworks in my neighborhood, even though posted forbidden on my side of the street, so shall have the garden hose at the ready. Thanks so much for the summary, Kate.


----------



## vabchnonnie (Sep 3, 2013)

My, oh my, SAM, you did it again, thank you. You always seem to add such a spark (no pun intended) to our party. Hope you will be able to see the fireworks from your place, I'm not one for crowds. If the noises begin tonight, I will be holding my 8 1/2 lb. "Little Girl", she didn't like the noise last night, also thunder is most disturbing to her. Wouldn't be surprised we have it tonight and tomorrow night, then that's it for another year. Have a good evening...until next time...VA Sharon


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i can't help it - so many babies on the way and little ones already here - check out the slipper boots. ---sam

http://us.deramores.com/deramores-knitting-patterns?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=03-07-15-Deramores-Patterns-US


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Sam Margaret and Kate
> Hope the weather turns out nice for you and your family Sam so that you get to enjoy the 4th of July and the firework display
> Sonja


And thank you from me, too, Sam, Margaret and Kate.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

The recipes look yummy!!


thewren said:


> believe me - i had to scramble. --- sam


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sam, the recipes look yummy!! Thanks for the summaries, ladies...always nice to have them as a reminder of all that is going on. 

Fireworks are going on all day today and will be quite lot tonight and tomorrow too. I only go to take the little ones and with DGS at his other grandparents, I'll just watch the sky from my back patio.

I've been cooking up some dishes to take to the lady next door for her house and for her Mom's house as I'm sure no one feels like cooking. Tom didn't want any ceremonies and asked to be cremated. Pat and the girls are having a celebratory mass next Thursday DH and I will go to the Mass along with some of the other neighbors. I made some chili, some chicken salad, and some macaroni and cheese. I figured these would be easy to dish out one serving at a time. 

Still haven't gotten a lot done in the house, but have all the switch plates replaced and have the materials to hide the TV cords now that we have it mounted to the wall instead of on a cabinet. Things are slowly coming together.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

cside said:


> Wow that is a pretty impressive list!


I don't think you've joined us before. Please visit often...we're here all week and Sam starts us off each Fri with a new batch of recipes.
Junek


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and another one. think christmas slippers. --- sam

http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/crafty-corner/ugg-boot-booties/?utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=07ef338656-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-07ef338656-60616885


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Sam, thank you for another great opening and an impressive batch of recipes. I skim them although I never print any of them since I don't cook anymore but I sure like to read them!
And a big thank you to or 'summary divas'. They're a good reminder of what has happened in the last week.
I hope everyone has an enjoyable 4th of July weekend...we'll be spending it quietly at home. Neither of our cats pay any attention to the fireworks but the city sponsored ones are too far way for us to hear. And our neighborhood is good about not setting any off. Thank goodness for small favors.
A big hug for everyone....
Junek


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

cside - welcome to the knitting tea party - we are so glad you stopped by for a cuppa - we will be here all week pouring fresh hot tea - always an empty chair with your name on it - we'll be looking for you. ---- sam



cside said:


> Wow that is a pretty impressive list!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks also Margaret and Kate for the summary.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a little pricey - maybe you should start looking for a christmas dress. --- sam



KateB said:


> In the end I was sensible and didn't buy it Sam. It was lovely, but she has far too many clothes already and it cost £29 ($45)!!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Just checking in--hoping all in the U.S. have a safe & fun 4th of July. We aren't really doing anything--I hate crowds--but may grill sometime over the weekend.

Back later, I hope, to fully read all those recipes (Sam, you scrambled well from what I can tell!).


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lovely opening Sam. I love it when you chatter about the family even if it makes the opening a bit longer. Off to sit by the pool now.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

HAPPY JULY THE FOURTH - TO ALL MY AMERICAN FRIENDS

I have enjoyed reading and getting to know you all. I hope each and every one of you have a lovely weekend.

We are lucky to be your northern neighbour. Those of you who helped me so much by teaching workshops and were so supportive are much appreciated.

Have a great DAY!

Shirley


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Marking my spot while my phone lets me post &#128522;&#128522; 

Healing energy to all in need and hugs to everyone


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

As it is now 12.40 am Happy Fourth of July to all celebrating today. Have a great time.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi Cside, IT's the first time I've seen you here (I don't get on as often as I used to) but welcome! I love your kangaroo avatar. We've been to York Maine several times my parents used to live in NH and occasionally we'd drive to Maine. I always loved the sea side (can't remeber the town). Maybe I'll make it back there some day.


cside said:


> Wow that is a pretty impressive list!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, thank you for summary.
Shirley, always happy to read your post.
Chide, welcome.
Gwen, love new do.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> In the end I was sensible and didn't buy it Sam. It was lovely, but she has far too many clothes already and it cost £29 ($45)!!


And as you had been going to get Luke something as well it would have been even more expensive! And judging by the rate she is growing she wouldn't have got much wear from it.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> HAPPY JULY THE FOURTH - TO ALL MY AMERICAN FRIENDS
> 
> I have enjoyed reading and getting to know you all. I hope each and every one of you have a lovely weekend.
> 
> ...


We feel equally blessed to have our Canadian neighbors to the north. So many wonderful people in this world. It is always a pleasure to hear from you. I do hope that you and Pat are doing well. The smoke from the Canadian fires is keeping cloud cover over our states and the temperatures are staying down lower as a result. It is pleasant to me.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for the comments on the hair....yes Kiwi I've always been a bit daring or maybe I'm just off a little....LOL Change can be fun. 

Sam just LOVE all the salad recipes. My favorite thing to eat in the summer especially is salad. As usual you did a fabulous job with the openings and the ladies an equally good job of the summary. 

Hope every one has a wonderful and safe 4th tomorrow. Sam here if you put out a blanket or chairs early to "save" your spot they would be gone in a flash. Sad to say but true. In the neighborhood I grew up in we would have our own 4th of July parade through the entire neighborhood. It was comprised of folks in the neighborhood and culminated with a picnic down by the pool in later years. Such fun memories.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

isn't that great to just relax by the pool and know you don't need to get up in the middle of the night. are you getting lots of knitting time. have you heard from the son at home and how he is faring? --- sam



pacer said:


> Lovely opening Sam. I love it when you chatter about the family even if it makes the opening a bit longer. Off to sit by the pool now.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to hear from you shirley - hope all is well with you and pat. --- sam



Designer1234 said:


> HAPPY JULY THE FOURTH - TO ALL MY AMERICAN FRIENDS
> 
> I have enjoyed reading and getting to know you all. I hope each and every one of you have a lovely weekend.
> 
> ...


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Did I say how much I appreciate the summary that you faithful members make for me? If not, I should have said thank you as this helps me keep up to date. 
Lawn is mowed, thanks to the help of my DS. It is now down to 95.5 F (abt 35 C) and, I am hoping, will drop considerably more this evening. Looking forward to tomorrow's festivities.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> isn't that great to just relax by the pool and know you don't need to get up in the middle of the night. are you getting lots of knitting time. have you heard from the son at home and how he is faring? --- sam


DS#1 is doing well. He had to work both jobs today so only a couple of hours off this afternoon. He does have tomorrow off from work. A needed break for him as well. It is nice to have some relaxation time. I had to frog a project today because I didn't read a direction correctly. Oh well. Not a big deal, just another dish cloth and nobody knows I am making it for them.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

The night before the 4th. Got to the lake late last night after work. 
The smoke from Canada is hanging around here and making for some strange looking days and sun and moon. Monday morning when I stepped outside to go to work thought what the heck is going on. Thought it was the end of the world. Everything had an orange hue to it. Very very humid, hate it, went out to water and the bugs were biting me all over.
Will do a small turkey and some steaks on the grill tomorrow. Probably will be only 5 of us, used to have 14 to 15 come and stay for five days or so. My mom is with us, so we are just doing a lot of visiting and watching old movies. We sat out in our screened in porch and talked for three hours tonight and with a ceiling fan it was quite comfortable and no bugs.
Love the new hair Gwen, such pretty hair.
Thanks for the recipes and summaries, hope all stay safe if driving. Hugs to all. Linda


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Thank for the new start, Sam
Thanks for the summaries ladies.

Hope all the Americans have a great 4th of July.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Just popping in to say Hi and to wish our US family a very happy 4 July when it rolls around. Hope you all have a great day however you celebrate!

Thanks Sam for all the recipes. I just love salads so will go back and have a closer look later. Not salad weather here at the moment. Has been very chilly in Sydney although nice in the sun if you can get out of the wind. Chilly weather here means the slow cooker is getting a workout with stews and soups often on the menu.

Thanks also to the summary queens. A lifesaver for me to catch up on all your news especially as my laptop has been temperamental lately - think it needs a trip to the health spa!

Think I need some travel help from the experts. Would really appreciate anyone's input about what you would consider "must see" sights in New Hampshire and Vermont. Obviously with 2 weeks we will not be able to fit everything in so would love some advice from people who live there or have travelled there as to what we should not miss. What are the top things to see in the Adirondacks? Is 2 days enough time there? After that we will be staying with relatives near Syracuse for a couple of days, so hoping we can arrange to meet up with those of you who live in that area. Then we head back to Newburgh via the Finger Lakes. Best scenic route anyone?

From Newburgh we fly to Charleston, so Gwen, and anyone else who knows that area, what are the "must see" sights around Charleston, Savannah and Atlanta? We have about 3 days in each place so looking for ideas. We are interested in historical stuff, so Civil War sites, historical homes, Civil Rights stuff are all on the agenda.

Gwen, love the new hairstyle. Pleased to hear your other hip will be done soon. Best thing I've ever done is have a hip replacement! 

Time for lunch here. Leftover lamb shank stew on the menu here.

Healing vibes for all who need them. Hope everyone is doing well. Take care everyone, and happy knitting.

Denise


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Denise, in Charleston area take one of the horse drawn carriages. Boone Hall, on Mt. Pleasant a good bet for plantation. There are several historic homes downtown you can tour.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Denise, in Charleston area take one of the horse drawn carriages. Boone Hall, on Mt. Pleasant a good bet for plantation. There are several historic homes downtown you can tour.


Thanks for these tips. Noted now. Boone Hall was already on my maybe list, so now will move it to my definite list!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you, Sam for the recipes. I have made cheese as that recipe and I loved it!! I have kefir for a probotic. It is a yoghurt and I have made it with that.
Thank you Kate and Margaret for the update. I saw the Dr and I am taking anti inflammatories but still have pain. Prayers and hugs for all. I have been lurking so I have kept up.
Gwen, I love the hair.
Edit Happy Fourth of July!!!!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Good morning all from another sunny day in Berkshire. Perfect weather! We had an unexpected thunder storm during the night, well lots of lightening, not so much thunder but IT RAINED! Woohoo! Probably not as much as we need but far more than we have had in a long time. I may even get out to the garden today if it's softened up a bit.
Thanks for all the wonderful recipes again Sam and to the ladies for their summaries, they're such a help when you don't get to keep up all the time. 
Had DD#1 and DGS staying overnight on their way to Southampton University for an open day. They live in Lincolnshire so Grandma's house is a convenient halfway stop over. Good to see them and they may be back tonight if they feel too tired to drive all the way home in one go. 
Happy July 4th to all of you in the US of A. Have a wonderful day and enjoy however you choose to spend it.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Happy fourth of July to all my American friends!
A memorable day for me too as it is my SIL & BIL's Ruby wedding anniversary _and_ my niece is being induced today so we should have another baby boy in the family before the day is out. Thanks as usual go to Sam for the opening....do you think you will ever run out of recipes Sam? :lol: I especially liked the salad ones. :thumbup: We went to visit Caitlin (and DS & DDIL of course! :roll: :lol: ) yesterday and the weather was a glorious 22 degrees - today we have thunder, pouring rain and it's freezing! *Mary* I'm so pleased you are getting a well deserved break..enjoy! Lovely to hear from you *Shirley* and from our newby *cside*. I love your hair *Gwen*... I need mine cut, but I'll need to find somewhere to do it as the niece who's being induced today is my usual hairdresser and I think she might be a bit busy over the next few weeks! :lol:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

nicho said:


> Just popping in to say Hi and to wish our US family a very happy 4 July when it rolls around. Hope you all have a great day however you celebrate!
> 
> Thanks Sam for all the recipes. I just love salads so will go back and have a closer look later. Not salad weather here at the moment. Has been very chilly in Sydney although nice in the sun if you can get out of the wind. Chilly weather here means the slow cooker is getting a workout with stews and soups often on the menu.
> 
> ...


What fun to be working out a holiday- sounds like great fun.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Well I finally gave in yesterday evening after seeing the brownpatches of grass in the pictures I posted and got the hosepipe out and son gave everything a good soaking as well as mishka who had to join in &#128516; and you know what happened next . A lovely thunder storm with plenty of rain and now we are back to warm weather again oh well at least son and dog had fun 
Angela see you are having similar weather . Hope it's not too hot for you when you aren't feeling well 
Kate that is a great picture for today 
And a happy 4th of July to everyone from me too 
Sonja


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Happy fourth of July to all my American friends!
> A memorable day for me too as it is my SIL & BIL's Ruby wedding anniversary _and_ my niece is being induced today so we should have another baby boy in the family before the day is out. Thanks as usual go to Sam for the opening....do you think you will ever run out of recipes Sam? :lol: I especially liked the salad ones. :thumbup: We went to visit Caitlin (and DS & DDIL of course! :roll: :lol: ) yesterday and the weather was a glorious 22 degrees - today we have thunder, pouring rain and it's freezing! *Mary* I'm so pleased you are getting a well deserved break..enjoy! Lovely to hear from you *Shirley* and from our newby *cside*. I love your hair *Gwen*... I need mine cut, but I'll need to find somewhere to do it as the niece who's being induced today is my usual hairdresser and I think she might be a bit busy over the next few weeks! :lol:


You should have got her to do it this morning!kept her mind of what was going on- who cares what the hair looked after!

Vicks due date has been moved back (or is forward?) so it is now 29th November. I gave her strict instructions that the 27th is not allowed- think I might have mentioned that the first ever day/night cricket test will be start here that day.
On the way to Guild today my friend asked how we would do in the football (I couldn't drop her back from Guild as I was leaving early for the football) and I said we will lose- and then told her we are playing well enough to beat a top team but not today as even when we are playing really well we don't usually at the ground we pplayed at. But I am thrilled to say I was wrong- my nice relaxing game watching us lose had a few tense moments before we got far enough ahead to not be able to lose the game. And they were the 2nd top team-so my prediction came true a little earleir than I expected. 
But almost as good the team I hate (because my siblings like lemmings followed my mother and followed the same team- and always won and were nasty to me about my dream) lost to a team they shouldn't have lost too and these results moved us above them. So one very happy little Doggies supporter today-actually lots of them. 
South Australia are living up to their dubious title of the Murder capital of the country. It looks like a lady might have been murdered in a small outback town.

And a very happy 4th July to all you Americans.Hope you have a lovely day each and every one of you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well I finally gave in yesterday evening after seeing the brownpatches of grass in the pictures I posted and got the hosepipe out and son gave everything a good soaking as well as mishka who had to join in 😄 and you know what happened next . A lovely thunder storm with plenty of rain and now we are back to warm weather again oh well at least son and dog had fun
> Angela see you are having similar weather . Hope it's not too hot for you when you aren't feeling well
> Kate that is a great picture for today
> And a happy 4th of July to everyone from me too
> Sonja


Well it was good of you to ring the rain for the rest of those around you. And it was more fun than washing the car to bring on the rain.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Wow, I have caught up on last week and am marking my spot here.

Hi everyone, Thanks for the Birthday wishes for mum, she was happy to have us all together today even if she did keep dozing off. Poor thing she is just worn out. 

Gwen.... I LOVE the hair. It looks really good.

Kate.... My goodness Caitlen has grown a lot already. Just adorable.

Back to page 1


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Wow, I have caught up on last week and am marking my spot here.
> 
> Hi everyone, Thanks for the Birthday wishes for mum, she was happy to have us all together today even if she did keep dozing off. Poor thing she is just worn out.
> 
> ...


Happy Birthday Wishes to your Mum!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Well it was good of you to ring the rain for the rest of those around you. And it was more fun than washing the car to bring on the rain.


Glad that doesn't really happen or I would need an ark . One of my neighbours washes there cars every other day and I'm not joking . I'm surprised there is any colour left on them 
Sonja


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Glad that doesn't really happen or I would need an ark . One of my neighbours washes there cars every other day and I'm not joking . I'm surprised there is any colour left on them
> Sonja


Sounds like my Son in Law. Not sure how he is going to cope with a baby or even worse a child in his car.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sam, the recipes look yummy!! Thanks for the summaries, ladies...always nice to have them as a reminder of all that is going on.
> 
> Fireworks are going on all day today and will be quite lot tonight and tomorrow too. I only go to take the little ones and with DGS at his other grandparents, I'll just watch the sky from my back patio.
> 
> ...


I am sure they will appreciate the extra food you have prepared. 
You are a good friend and neighbour.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Sam, thanks for all your hard work. Enjoy seeing some low calorie recipes and a nice choice and variety of salads.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Windbeam said:


> Sam, thanks for all your hard work. Enjoy seeing some low calorie recipes and a nice choice and variety of salads.


Welcome to the Tea PArty- don't think I have seen you here before. Feel free to come back and visit us again.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Good morning Sam and a Happy Fourth to All. Did not join in last weekend because DH and I were on the road from Beaver Creek, Co to Las Vegas, Nev and that was a long , long drive. We got home from our 27 day vacation last Sunday and we are still recouping but so glad to be home. Great recipes with all those salads. Tonight we are attending the Fourth of July concert at the Verizon wireless ( as we have done every year for about 10 years in a row) and will dine on fried chicken and yes, lots of different salads. Have a great, safe and healthy week. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> HAPPY JULY THE FOURTH - TO ALL MY AMERICAN FRIENDS
> 
> I have enjoyed reading and getting to know you all. I hope each and every one of you have a lovely weekend.
> 
> ...


Dearest Shirley, I so hope you've fully recovered from your fall. I should have PMed you before now!
We're lucky to have such a great northern neighbor as Canada!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

KateB said:


> Happy fourth of July to all my American friends!
> A memorable day for me too as it is my SIL & BIL's Ruby wedding anniversary _and_ my niece is being induced today so we should have another baby boy in the family before the day is out. Thanks as usual go to Sam for the opening....do you think you will ever run out of recipes Sam? :lol: I especially liked the salad ones. :thumbup: We went to visit Caitlin (and DS & DDIL of course! :roll: :lol: ) yesterday and the weather was a glorious 22 degrees - today we have thunder, pouring rain and it's freezing! *Mary* I'm so pleased you are getting a well deserved break..enjoy! Lovely to hear from you *Shirley* and from our newby *cside*. I love your hair *Gwen*... I need mine cut, but I'll need to find somewhere to do it as the niece who's being induced today is my usual hairdresser and I think she might be a bit busy over the next few weeks! :lol:


Happy anniversary to the relatives and welcome to the world to that new baby boy when he arrives.
I think your hairdresser will have retired...at least for a year or so!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Windbeam said:


> Sam, thanks for all your hard work. Enjoy seeing some low calorie recipes and a nice choice and variety of salads.


I don't think you've joined us before. Welcome and I hope you visit often. Sam starts a new Tea Party every Fri afternoon with a batch of new recipes! We're here all week.
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Margaret you know since you banned the 27th that will be when the grandbaby arrives....LOL.


darowil said:


> You should have got her to do it this morning!kept her mind of what was going on- who cares what the hair looked after!
> 
> Vicks due date has been moved back (or is forward?) so it is now 29th November. I gave her strict instructions that the 27th is not allowed- think I might have mentioned that the first ever day/night cricket test will be start here that day.
> On the way to Guild today my friend asked how we would do in the football (I couldn't drop her back from Guild as I was leaving early for the football) and I said we will lose- and then told her we are playing well enough to beat a top team but not today as even when we are playing really well we don't usually at the ground we pplayed at. But I am thrilled to say I was wrong- my nice relaxing game watching us lose had a few tense moments before we got far enough ahead to not be able to lose the game. And they were the 2nd top team-so my prediction came true a little earleir than I expected.
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Margaret you know since you banned the 27th that will be when the grandbaby arrives....LOL.


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Happy 4th -- thanks for all the best wishes from our international friends. Shirley, good to see you back at the tea party. I miss hearing of your news since I don't venture out too much to the rest of the forum. Kate...love the photo of Caitlin and know that you're excited for the new baby boy in the family. I'm pretty sure your niece can recommend someone to cut your hair while she's busy being a new Mom.

Welcome to our newcomers - would love to hear of your activities and what you may have on the needles.

Glad that the UK got some much needed rain - hope we can get some for our Canadians to help put out the awful fires and give their crops and lawns some much needed water. We have clear skies here today, but who knows how long it will last. Our June was the wettest in all of the history of recording rainfall and it's not showing any let up for July. Most of DGS's activities at camp have had to be held indoors. I don't envy the counselors the task of keeping 200 kids occupied.

http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/local/breaking/ct-illinois-june-wettest-record-20150628-story.html

DH is working on electrical stuff today (scary) so I'm going to get somewhere that I can't see what he's doing by going upstairs to play with my yarn stash.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

thewren said:


> and another one. think christmas slippers. --- sam
> 
> http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/crafty-corner/ugg-boot-booties/?utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=07ef338656-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-07ef338656-60616885


Thanks Sam at. al for a great beginning to my Saturday . I AM thinking Christmas slippers. I don't have a good all purpose, whole-family, easy slipper pattern. Anyone have one to share? I have both sexes and ages from teen boy to sister's husband, 70. I've made slippers since I started knitting in 2011 but never found one I liked to knit, liked the outcome and could really enjoy knitting. There was one made from Polar fleece that was easy and I could follow and came out very nice. But my brother gets those, in Montana. Everyone else is in SoCal and fleece is just too hot. Happy Summer, where the KP'ers think Christmas in July!!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

nicho said:


> Just popping in to say Hi and to wish our US family a very happy 4 July when it rolls around. Hope you all have a great day however you celebrate!
> 
> Thanks Sam for all the recipes. I just love salads so will go back and have a closer look later. Not salad weather here at the moment. Has been very chilly in Sydney although nice in the sun if you can get out of the wind. Chilly weather here means the slow cooker is getting a workout with stews and soups often on the menu.
> 
> ...


New Hampshire-Mount Washington is the highest peak in the eastern US and quite spectacular. If it is possible to go to the summit, we have done it and loved it. North Conway is a nice place to visit. Loved the small shops and there is a train ride that is worthy of taking into the less built up area. Nice thing about New Hampshire was that they didn't have sales tax. It has been a few years since I have been to New Hampshire so researching these areas would be helpful.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Hello everyone from Lake Erie. The sun is shining and hopefully it will be a nice warm day, although the weatherman did project some rain. We really don't need any more rain for awhile.Dh having dialysis run today so will be celebrating the 4th on the 5th. Going to DSIL and DBIL's house on Lake Chatauqua in NY state for a party tomorrow. Oldest grandson is going with us.( he is 25)Making fudge brownies to take with us. We always have a good time at the party that they hold every 4th or this year the 5th.

Gwenie you are just young at heart wth your purple streak. It is always fun to do something different with our hairdos.Yours is so cute.

Sam wonderful salad recipes. Saved them all and will be making them throughout this next week. I think when we were young things were simpler and we appreciated holidays more for the gatherings of families and good food and good times together. That has seemingly disappeared. Glad it is alive and well in Defiance. Can't imagine leaving chairs and blankets out here, and having them there when you return.
Thank you to the ladies that keep us up to date with the weekly summaries. Is so very appreciated.

Wishing all the folks in the USA a very Happy July 4th.

Will try to be back a little later. Wishing good health to all. Purly


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Happy 4th of July to those in USA. May you have a safe and enjoyable holiday. We are going to the zoo today to see if we can get some good animal pictures for Matthew so see you later.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

P


RookieRetiree said:


> Happy 4th -- thanks for all the best wishes from our international friends. Shirley, good to see you back at the tea party. I miss hearing of your news since I don't venture out too much to the rest of the forum. Kate...love the photo of Caitlin and know that you're excited for the new baby boy in the family. I'm pretty sure your niece can recommend someone to cut your hair while she's busy being a new Mom.
> 
> Welcome to our newcomers - would love to hear of your activities and what you may have on the needles.
> 
> ...


I to tried to stay out of husbands way when he was messing with electrics . He had an habit of trying to fix something then saying to me plug that in , hmmmm I don't think so . I used to jokingly ask him if he had a secret life insurance on me 😄
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Happy 4th of July to those in USA. May you have a safe and enjoyable holiday. We are going to the zoo today to see if we can get some good animal pictures for Matthew so see you later.


Have a lovely time Mary 
Sonja


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Hi all. I have been among the missing, for which I apologize. 

My back has been giving me fits. I am back on the scooter while shopping. I have no problems using the scooter .... My family not so much. I tell you, my DD has absolutely NO sense of adventure. You run over ONE person ONE time .... And they NEVER let you forget it. 

Ordinarily, this wouldn't be a problem since she lives 1200 miles away. However, she is expecting her first, and me being the good mommy ventured south... in the summer .... in god awful heat ... just over a month ago to throw her a baby shower. It didn't make much sense to go home and then come back down again to be here (in the waiting room with my knitting) for the birth and to assist her until she goes back to work.... so this will be a three month adventure.

So I am scootering all over the stores in central Florida on the hunt for baby items, wine, and unsuspecting store displays while my DD cringes and finds any number of excuses to avoid stores with scooters. So far .... Gigi 3, store displays 0.

While on the subject of the imminent birth ... Prayers please. This hasn't been an easy road. She is due today. When she was just out of her first trimester she got a fever and god awful back pain. She has a history of kidney stones and with limited imaging due to the pregnancy, they are guessing either the mother of all kidney stones or the pregnancy itself caused her left kidney to be blocked. They will scan her after the birth and proceed accordingly.

Soooooo, they had to put in a nephronsomy tube to to keep the kidney draining into a bag she wears on her leg. Finding maternity pants to hide the damn thing has been an adventure.... but I must say the look on the poor guy's face that did her pedicure was absolutely priceless lol. We can't have her giving birth with gnarly feet now can we?

She has had three hospitalizations for tube changes, and one for a massive infection but aside from that, she has pretty much taken the whole thing in stride, named the bag "pissy" and carried on, still working 12 to 14 hour days, right up to when labor (hopefully soon) begins. 

I am staying with her, but spending the days and evenings while she works with my sister, who WILL let me ride scooters. We have an agreement. If I hit someone, she will deny my very existence and I am on my own lol.

Keep DD in prayer please, the tube disqualifies her for an epidural in labor so she will be going the route of her ancestors .... toughing it out, kicking, screaming and swearing. Oh and did I mention, I will be in the WAITING room while she labors....

Peace, love and hugs to all....

Gigi


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> Keep DD in prayer please, the tube disqualifies her for an epidural in labor so she will be going the route of her ancestors .... toughing it out, kicking, screaming and swearing. Oh and did I mention, I will be in the WAITING room while she labors....
> 
> Peace, love and hugs to all....
> 
> Gigi


Good to see you Gigi...miss seeing your posts.

Best wishes for a healthy delivery...her pregnancy has been eventful so let's hope delivery is short and sweet.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good to see you Gigi...miss seeing your posts.
> 
> Best wishes for a healthy delivery...her pregnancy has been eventful so let's hope delivery is short and sweet.


Amen.

Gigi


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Gigi, prayers for your DD.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Traveling mercies for you, Ken, and DGS tomorrow. Have a fun 4thonthe 5th!


pearlone said:


> Hello everyone from Lake Erie. The sun is shining and hopefully it will be a nice warm day, although the weatherman did project some rain. We really don't need any more rain for awhile.Dh having dialysis run today so will be celebrating the 4th on the 5th. Going to DSIL and DBIL's house on Lake Chatauqua in NY state for a party tomorrow. Oldest grandson is going with us.( he is 25)Making fudge brownies to take with us. We always have a good time at the party that they hold every 4th or this year the 5th.
> 
> Gwenie you are just young at heart wth your purple streak. It is always fun to do something different with our hairdos.Yours is so cute.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Bobglory what a treat to hear from you! Will most definitely keep you DD in my prayers. What an "adventurous" pregnany she has had. 


Bobglory said:


> Hi all. I have been among the missing, for which I apologize.
> 
> My back has been giving me fits. I am back on the scooter while shopping. I have no problems using the scooter .... My family not so much. I tell you, my DD has absolutely NO sense of adventure. You run over ONE person ONE time .... And they NEVER let you forget it.
> 
> ...


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gigi, love your spunky humor. Prayers all goes well for DD and baby.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Welcome back, Gigi. Missed your beautiful sock avatar. Prayers for a safe delivery for your daughter and successful treatment after. You're a good mom.

Sam, the salad recipes all sound so delicious. I went to the Farmer's Market this am, and just need some chicken to make the chicken, strawberry, pecan salad. The three bean one is also one of my favorites. It's something I like to bring to a potluck, because it's just too big to make for just me.

The move is getting closer and I still have multitudes to sort, dispose of and pack. (Actually I can't pack too much, because I won't have room for it.) I'm really looking forward to the month and a day I'll have from the time I move until the day the girls start arriving. 

Happy Fourth USers and have a good weekend everyone else.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Oh, Gigi....I have missed you so much. You have a wonderful way of making the most horrific happening a hilarious adventure. It sounds as if your DD is very much like you!
I'll gladly pray for her and a safe delivery for the baby. And hopefully, she won't wear herself out with the labor, kicking and screaming while that baby makes his/her way into the world. The way things are going in the world, he might decide to go back!
I love your scootering adventures. After almost 10 years, I'm almost an expert driving mine. Of course, the first year, I managed to knock over and break several bottles of wine in the supermarket. They were very kind about it. So glad, since I'm not a wine drinker and would have hated to have to pay for something I wouldn't enjoy. Thank goodness, there was another supermarket nearby so I could shop there without anyone pointing out the idiot driving the scooter.
Please come by more often. You always brighten my day and I"m sure everyone else agrees!
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good to see you Gigi...miss seeing your posts.
> 
> Best wishes for a healthy delivery...her pregnancy has been eventful so let's hope delivery is short and sweet.


Ditto! Lovely to hear your quirky sense of humour again.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Gigi, prayers for your DD.


From me too. Meanwhile enjoy your scooter adventures.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bobglory said:


> Hi all. I have been among the missing, for which I apologize.
> 
> My back has been giving me fits. I am back on the scooter while shopping. I have no problems using the scooter .... My family not so much. I tell you, my DD has absolutely NO sense of adventure. You run over ONE person ONE time .... And they NEVER let you forget it.
> 
> ...


Prayers for a successful and healthy delivery for mom and baby. I so love your sense of humor!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good to see you Gigi...miss seeing your posts.
> 
> Best wishes for a healthy delivery...her pregnancy has been eventful so let's hope delivery is short and sweet.


Never thought I'd read delivery and sweet in the same sentence! :roll:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Spending time getting pictures for Matthew to use. We visited a local zoo that is relatively small so only takes a little less than 2 hours to get through and that included staying for the feeding of the penguins. I will try to share a few pictures from today.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Vicks due date has been moved back (or is forward?) so it is now 29th November. I gave her strict instructions that the 27th is not allowed- think I might have mentioned that the first ever day/night cricket test will be start here that day.


They did that with my son--put me two weeks before they'd originally said, from the 10th October to late September, but then he wasn't born until Oct. 23! He was just big, so I guess they thought he'd be 'done' and ready before he actually was (he is now over 6' tall and he was my biggest baby at 21 1/2" ). My grandmother told me, when I started to get a little worried about it, that he'd get here in his own good time, as all babies do.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Margaret you know since you banned the 27th that will be when the grandbaby arrives....LOL.


Oldest DD said "any day but St. Patrick's Day," so guess when GS was born?! Ha ha.

Gwen, your new hair is adorable. I'm getting fed up with mine waiting for it to grow out (can't cut it or I'll be back where I started and have to go through the awkward stage again, LOL)...maybe I should get a purple streak, too!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

MindyT said:


> Thanks Sam at. al for a great beginning to my Saturday . I AM thinking Christmas slippers. I don't have a good all purpose, whole-family, easy slipper pattern. Anyone have one to share? I have both sexes and ages from teen boy to sister's husband, 70. I've made slippers since I started knitting in 2011 but never found one I liked to knit, liked the outcome and could really enjoy knitting. There was one made from Polar fleece that was easy and I could follow and came out very nice. But my brother gets those, in Montana. Everyone else is in SoCal and fleece is just too hot. Happy Summer, where the KP'ers think Christmas in July!!


Have you done the non-felted slippers (I think the designer's name is Nakamura) on Ravelry? Shirley (great to see you, by the way! missed you!) had a workshop here on KP on those, too, I think. They've become my go to, and someone has adapted the pattern to knitting in the round; I usually add a cuff to the top (have two pairs for myself and love them).


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> While on the subject of the imminent birth ... Prayers please. This hasn't been an easy road. She is due today. When she was just out of her first trimester she got a fever and god awful back pain. She has a history of kidney stones and with limited imaging due to the pregnancy, they are guessing either the mother of all kidney stones or the pregnancy itself caused her left kidney to be blocked. They will scan her after the birth and proceed accordingly.
> 
> Peace, love and hugs to all....
> 
> Gigi


So very good to see you back--and sending every good thought for your DD and her little one. May her delivery be swift & uneventful--God knows she's had enough events already.

Okay, I'm caught up, so no more posts-right-in-a-row for now! 

Hugs & blessings to all. Happy Independence Day to all in the U.S. I need to go finish my potato salad--we're grilling tomorrow and boy those steaks he bought look good!


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Sam 
Have you not a "save button?" Patriotic cake sounds good now. 
Happy 4th. 
Karen a


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party 3 July 15
> 
> GRRRRR  went to retrieve what I had started on the opening for this week and it is not to be found  last weeks is not to be found  they are both gone  I have paged page by page through my entire document file which is no easy matter  my document file is huge. I have no clue as to where they went  last weeks I have a copy of and I can cut and paste a new copy but this week I will need to start from scratch. I could just spit.
> Sam


Sam, Thanks for the start and the recipes.

If you go down to the bottom tool bar where you click to turn it off or restart, when you click it once, a file search bar opens. Type the name of the file it there and the computer will do the work of searching all over for it for you. That is, if you can remember the name of the file! I don't always remember what I named it.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

pacer said:


> Spending time getting pictures for Matthew to use. We visited a local zoo that is relatively small so only takes a little less than 2 hours to get through and that included staying for the feeding of the penguins. I will try to share a few pictures from today.


I'm so glad you found a photo opportunity so Matthew will have fresh material to work with!
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

We're all becoming so tech savvy here, that we're going to need to add a Save or PinTerest button to each of Sam's recipes---I like that he adds the url links so that I can go the website and then click to my PinTeret boards.

I'm not sure it's me...I was able to take a nap today..I slept for almost 2 hours. I sure hope it means the end to being sick...I can feel it all loosening up again. The sinuses and everything were very tight at the beginning of this bug and then went into the chest & throat and has gone from being stuffy to runny and back again several times. I sure hope this is the end...Doctors on Monday if not.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Glad to see Matthew's latest drawings. Good that you had an enjoyable outing.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

pacer said:


> Spending time getting pictures for Matthew to use. We visited a local zoo that is relatively small so only takes a little less than 2 hours to get through and that included staying for the feeding of the penguins. I will try to share a few pictures from today.


Great photos and wonderful drawings.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Spending time getting pictures for Matthew to use. We visited a local zoo that is relatively small so only takes a little less than 2 hours to get through and that included staying for the feeding of the penguins. I will try to share a few pictures from today.


Beautiful pictures Mary 
And great drawings Mathew 
They are really good I look forward to seeing them when they are finished
Sonja


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

A late but heartfelt wish to everyone in the U.S. to have a wonderful July 4th.
Off to England tomorrow for DD's graduation ceremony at 10am on Monday.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Happy Independence Day and a very belated happy Canadian Day for my family across the pond.
We have done nothing but rest. I did wash and fix my hair for church tomorrow. Yesterday I tackled all three closets I have been wanting to get to and boy do they look so much better. I have two big bags to contribute to the ladys in my knitting group who are knitting baby hats for Blair Batson Childrens Hospital and found some thread my friend Jean needs for her names.
JOSEPHINE, Were you in the group knitting socks? You and Kate have the most fun lives. Always traveling to interesting places and getting together with different groups of ladies. Even having exclusive women trips. Such is the life! Good for you! I really like your idea of everyone having purple in their hair for KAP. That would be fun.
CATHY, I am so glad your Mom has her catheter out and the new meds have her back to her normal mental status. Hope all the family had a good time with her. Catheters are sometimes a necessary evil. When I had Mom, they changed hers out periodically. Some knew where the meatus was and some didnt. I think back now that me trying to be nice caused Mom a lot of discomfort. There is a time you must say stop to some and get someone who can do the job. Glad you saw the Dr and got adequate antibiotics and are feeling some better.
KIWi, What is Spaetzle. Loved the Link to aging. It IS me for sure.
JEANETTE, Did you say there was a link to more sock patterns? Prayers are certainly being said for your neighbors. How nice of you to take them food. One can truly not get organized to cook in these times.
TNS, The pics of the scenery and where you are staying is beautiful.
SONJA, Where is your delicious scone recipe. I am having withdrawals from pics of your beautiful baby outfits. I am right there with you on DH muttering about electric bill. I carry a hard blowing fan with me everywhere. I turn the air on when I am working though or cooking. I stay in our bedroom where the portable A/C is even though he will not allow it below 70. Still cooler than the front of the house. His mother did a number on him for him to be so tight. So sorry about electrical storms. Prayers for everyones safety.It is a sorry world in which we live, when one kills another to live off what they have worked so hard for all their lives. Mishka is a gorgeous dog and the size of the pool doesnt seem to bother her. She still manages to have fun.
JULIE & JOY, You inspire me to get on that Dang tread mill. A new year starts for me Wed, so that is my goal. Eating healthier and building up to longer periods of walking, with the hip, leg, and back willing.
KATE, I feel for you. It must be so hard having pedicures, massages, and traveling. I would not have paid that for a baby dress either as they grow so fast. You can spoil her and Luke in a more reasonable way. Caitly is just adorable from one granny to another.
(O) JOY, I am just so happy Ben has concented to a transplant and am urgently praying for a kidney for him.
NONI, Take care of that ole summer cold. They can really make you feel rotten.
GWEN, I am so thrilled you are doing so well with the hip surgeries and are going to get to go to KAP. I would so love to meet you there. I have you down for the 20th and Brantley for the 22nd for surgery and prayer. Love, love, love your new hairstyle. Change is good for us.
JUNE, You treat everyone nice, darlin, and in the process have such humor you bring a smile to all our faces. Great the apartment complex does a BBQ. If my hot dog cannot be grilled, I fry it and I fry bologna too.
JOYCE, PTL, God was truly watching over those children and prayers for the person with facial burns. How wonderful to hear of neighborhoods having get togethers. Mine has never had one but my daughter lives in a subdivision that does for every occasion. I think it is wonderful.
MARGARET, Prayers for the coachs family and for the son who committed such a horrendous crime. Such is our world now.
JULIE, Your Apricot/Orange Curd sounds delicious. Thanks for sharing the recipes.
LIZ, So glad the rain was thoughtful and you had your BBQ.
MARILYN, So glad the nose is feeling better and you had a lovely visit with friends. It doesnt matter if you didnt entertain as you would have liked. Just being together and having good fellowship is all that matters.
MARY, You are having some long days of traveling but great you are getting lots of knitting and gifts made. Glad Matthew is able to keep himself occupied and you were able to get his medicine. One of the ladies in my knitting group also has an autistic son.
KAY JO, Wonderful Kerry is happier and her job is working out so well. Have fun camping and fishing with Ryssa.
SAM, We are addicted to Wheel and Jeopardy.I always like to see what Vanna wears. She really has a thriving Crochet/Knit/Yarn business as well and has made some beautiful things in her lifetime. Her grandmother taught her.
MISS PAM, Good to see you posting.
CSVDE, Welcome to our little corner of the world. Hope to hear from you often.
SHIRLEY, HEY Sweet Lady. I love the yarn bowl in your avatar.
LINDA, Enjoy your cookout at the lake. Five is enough to have a great time and not have to work yourself to death.
DENISE, I sure pray your trip is going to be fabulous.
I LOVE YOU TO THE MOON AND BACK, BETTY
SAM is going to kill me for sure.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> We're all becoming so tech savvy here, that we're going to need to add a Save or PinTerest button to each of Sam's recipes---I like that he adds the url links so that I can go the website and then click to my PinTeret boards.
> 
> I'm not sure it's me...I was able to take a nap today..I slept for almost 2 hours. I sure hope it means the end to being sick...I can feel it all loosening up again. The sinuses and everything were very tight at the beginning of this bug and then went into the chest & throat and has gone from being stuffy to runny and back again several times. I sure hope this is the end...Doctors on Monday if not.


Lets hope this is the end of it, it's been hanging around for far too long.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Gigi prayers for a safe and speedy delivery for your DD. She certainly has had enough health issues to put up with this pregnancy. Hope they can find the cause for her kidney problems after the delivery. You have a wonderful sense of humor which I am sure helps you deal with all the ups and downs thrown your way. Is inspiring.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Rookie hope your cold is finally breaking up for you. Naps are good to help us heal. Hope the doctor won't be necessary, but go if you are not feeling improved.It was wonderful of you to fix the food for your dear poor neighbors. Grief takes such a toll on familes and is so nice when folks can help in the food department.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Mary sounds as if you are having a lovely time away. Matthew is getting more skilled in his art work with every picture he does. Beautiful photos of his work in progress.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

KATE, Congratulations to you SIL & BIL on their Ruby Wedding Anniversary and to your niece on the new baby boy. Too bad about your hairdresser. HA HA.
Windbeam, Welcolme to our little family. Looking forward to your posts and getting to know you.
Mindy T...Welcome. I like the Non felted slipper pattern. I would love to see how it is done in the round. I also like Grandmother's favorite. I use two threads for the center section so the sole will be thick. Mom made these all my life.
PURLY, Have fun on the 5th as you celebrate with SIL, BIL, and DGS (25). Fudge brownies sound good about now.
GIGI, It is so good to see you posting. Of coarse Prayer Warriors will be praying for your daughter (should we pray for those in the path of the scooter...ha ha). We will pray for a short uneventful, as pain free as possible with drugs, delivery with a healthy baby boy and for the doctors to address and resolve the painful kidney condition. She has been a trouper.
JUNE, YOU are just as comical as Gigi. I had tears in my eyes laughing at your post responding to her.
MARY, Good pics of the Zoo. Matthew is working on more masterpieces for sure.
JEANETTE, You have sure had a time with your Sinuses. I am right there with you. I have had trouble with mine ever since I married Jim and moved by the river. We are not close to it but in the same town with it. Eveeryone here has some type of sinus probs. Prayers for healing for you, dear friend.
Today, I found myself looking at the link posted on KP in which the Texas Tenors sang the song GOD BLESS THE USE. The pictures in the background and the words to the song brought me to tears. We are so lucky to be living in the land of the free and I am so grateful to those who do or have served and sacrificed to give me my freedom.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Gigi prayers for a safe and speedy delivery for your DD. She certainly has had enough health issues to put up with this pregnancy. Hope they can find the cause for her kidney problems after the delivery. You have a wonderful sense of humor which I am sure helps you deal with all the ups and downs thrown your way. Is inspiring.


And from me, too, Gigi.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

So far a great but hot day. Did get half the front roses dead headed, will do the rest later this evening when it cools down. Matthew's drawings, once again, make me in awe of his wonderful talent. Good on him.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

happy birthday to your mum. sam



sugarsugar said:


> Wow, I have caught up on last week and am marking my spot here.
> 
> Hi everyone, Thanks for the Birthday wishes for mum, she was happy to have us all together today even if she did keep dozing off. Poor thing she is just worn out.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome to the knitting tea party windbeam - it is great of you to stop and enjoy a cuppa with us - we will be here all week pouring fresh hot tea and enjoy our conversations - do plan on joining us - there is always an empty chair with your name on it. --- sam



Windbeam said:


> Sam, thanks for all your hard work. Enjoy seeing some low calorie recipes and a nice choice and variety of salads.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome to the knitting tea party mindy - we hope you had a good time and will be back again real soon - always fresh hot tea being poured and there will be an empty chair with your name on it. we'll be looking for you --- sam



MindyT said:


> Thanks Sam at. al for a great beginning to my Saturday . I AM thinking Christmas slippers. I don't have a good all purpose, whole-family, easy slipper pattern. Anyone have one to share? I have both sexes and ages from teen boy to sister's husband, 70. I've made slippers since I started knitting in 2011 but never found one I liked to knit, liked the outcome and could really enjoy knitting. There was one made from Polar fleece that was easy and I could follow and came out very nice. But my brother gets those, in Montana. Everyone else is in SoCal and fleece is just too hot. Happy Summer, where the KP'ers think Christmas in July!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

be sure to photograph the monkeys. --- sam



pacer said:


> Happy 4th of July to those in USA. May you have a safe and enjoyable holiday. We are going to the zoo today to see if we can get some good animal pictures for Matthew so see you later.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

really gigi - they are upset over you running down just one person - tell them to get a life. hope dd has the baby without too much trouble - spoil the baby while you are there - and thanks for checking in - i know we all miss hearing of your adventures - with or without a scooter. the first time i drove one i drove into a floor display - i must have not been stacked very well. --- sam



Bobglory said:


> Hi all. I have been among the missing, for which I apologize.
> 
> My back has been giving me fits. I am back on the scooter while shopping. I have no problems using the scooter .... My family not so much. I tell you, my DD has absolutely NO sense of adventure. You run over ONE person ONE time .... And they NEVER let you forget it.
> 
> Ordinarily, this wouldn't be a problem since she lives 1200 miles away. However, she is expecting her first, and me being the good mommy ventured south... in the summer .... in god awful heat ... just over a month ago to throw her a baby shower. It didn't make much sense to go home and then come back down again to be here (in the waiting room with my knitting) for the birth and to assist her until she goes back to work.... so this will be a three month adventure.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

he just keeps getting better and better - great drawings - will be interesting to see what zoo animals he draws. --- sam



pacer said:


> Spending time getting pictures for Matthew to use. We visited a local zoo that is relatively small so only takes a little less than 2 hours to get through and that included staying for the feeding of the penguins. I will try to share a few pictures from today.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Betty, here's the link to the non felted slippers in the round: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/non-felted-slippers-biscottes-version Enjoy!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i do have a save button karen and thought i had clicked on it - nothing lost - i always have more recipes than i can use anyhow. --- sam



Karena said:


> Sam
> Have you not a "save button?" Patriotic cake sounds good now.
> Happy 4th.
> Karen a


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks tami - i will remember that for next time. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Sam, Thanks for the start and the recipes.
> 
> If you go down to the bottom tool bar where you click to turn it off or restart, when you click it once, a file search bar opens. Type the name of the file it there and the computer will do the work of searching all over for it for you. That is, if you can remember the name of the file! I don't always remember what I named it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

don't you worry betty - you could fill the whole page and i would just be glad to hear from you. i knew lions brand carried vanna's yarn but i didn't know she was in the business of selling yarn. wish she would include some natural fibers. --- sam



Bulldog said:


> Happy Independence Day and a very belated happy Canadian Day for my family across the pond.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Margaret you know since you banned the 27th that will be when the grandbaby arrives....LOL.


Well Vick said two weeks early so she can come too.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> be sure to photograph the monkeys. --- sam


We did get a monkey picture, but not the typical monkey found in most zoos. The zoo we visited is very small so they don't have any large animals either. It was still fun and we wanted to get some drawing material for Matthew. They did have a butterfly house and he has been asked to do a drawing with a butterfly so we took several pictures in there. We watched the penguin feeding which was fun. We got to the zoo when they first opened so it was not crowded and the weather was wonderful. We did do the train ride which goes around the zoo twice, but it is on the outside perimeter of the zoo so not much animal watching from it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gigi good to see your last few months haven't taken away your sense of humour.
Prayers going up for DD- hope they can sort things out once the baby arrives


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> he just keeps getting better and better - great drawings - will be interesting to see what zoo animals he draws. --- sam


Or what he will be working on at the time of the KAP! He certainly amazes me and I see him draw frequently. I am enjoying a glass of pink Moscato tonight. First time trying it. The first time I heard of it was on KTP so I decided to try some that my MIL had on hand. Wonderful tasting wine.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, thanks for opening.
> Kate, thanks for summary.
> Maya and I had 30 min. Walk in a.m. Waterjogged 30 min. In p.m.
> Feeling better and sleeping better with new exercise schedule.


I am so glad you are feeling better!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I would like to say welcome to all of our new visitors at the tea party. I hope you will visit with us more often. Let us know what you are crafting or cooking. We love families as well.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Cathy...Happy Birthday to your Mum. I am glad that the family could all get together to celebrate this moment in life with her.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> HAPPY JULY THE FOURTH - TO ALL MY AMERICAN FRIENDS
> 
> I have enjoyed reading and getting to know you all. I hope each and every one of you have a lovely weekend.
> 
> ...


Nice to see you Shirley!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> We feel equally blessed to have our Canadian neighbors to the north. So many wonderful people in this world. It is always a pleasure to hear from you. I do hope that you and Pat are doing well. The smoke from the Canadian fires is keeping cloud cover over our states and the temperatures are staying down lower as a result. It is pleasant to me.


 :thumbup: Perfectly said!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

nicho said:


> Just popping in to say Hi and to wish our US family a very happy 4 July when it rolls around. Hope you all have a great day however you celebrate!
> 
> Thanks Sam for all the recipes. I just love salads so will go back and have a closer look later. Not salad weather here at the moment. Has been very chilly in Sydney although nice in the sun if you can get out of the wind. Chilly weather here means the slow cooker is getting a workout with stews and soups often on the menu.
> 
> ...


While in Vermont, check out Green Mountain Spinnery! You can watch them use the huge carding machine, and they will explain it all to you. And of course they have some yarn that they have spun. When we were there several years ago in the fall, the same little town there was a man who did glass blowing demonstrations and classes. I'm sorry I can't tell you what the name of the town is.
Also, Mount Washington is a must. If it is a clear day it is breathtaking! It will be cold at the top, and very windy. We have taken the Cog Railway to the top, and driven up twice. And North Conway's scenic train ride is another must. Along with all the shops in town.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Windbeam said:


> Sam, thanks for all your hard work. Enjoy seeing some low calorie recipes and a nice choice and variety of salads.


Welcome, Windbeam! And to Cside, also. I hope you join us often.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> Hi all. I have been among the missing, for which I apologize.
> 
> My back has been giving me fits. I am back on the scooter while shopping. I have no problems using the scooter .... My family not so much. I tell you, my DD has absolutely NO sense of adventure. You run over ONE person ONE time .... And they NEVER let you forget it.
> 
> ...


Gigi, welcome, or welcome back! I don't remember seeing you here before, but I have only been around for a little over a year now, and may have missed you. Back pain is the pits. I feel your pain. Scooter your way thru the stores as much as you like! Of course I will keep your DD in my prayers. I hope you come back and let us know when the little one arrives.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Pacer, is that a pic of Sydney that Matthew is drawing.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> thanks tami - i will remember that for next time. --- sam


You are welcome. I have been using it a lot while working on things for KAP.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

We aren't doing much celebrating. DH is working the weekend. I have made bread today, chocolate chip cookies and lasagna. We are keeping 2 of the grands tonight, so DS and DDIL can have a much needed break at a camp out/party given by one of his bosses at the senior living complex where he works as a grounds keeper. He is off for the weekend from the bakery. DS has been working 7 days a week for months to provide for his family. We are so proud of him. He has really grown up and become a wonderful and responsible young man. He and his wife share a birthday, but are not the same age. He won't forget to wish her a happy birthday! He has stepped up to be a great roll model and Dad to 2 boys whos biological fathers have walked away from, and does a great job of it. They deserve some time away, even if just for one night. The boys have gone to bed, so it is quiet and peaceful again! I love them all dearly, but really do like our privacy. 

Thanks for the summary again this week, ladies. Welcome to the new visitors, and hope you will become regulars! I have finally caught up, at least for a few minutes. Won't be long and I will be going to bed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Happy Independence Day and a very belated happy Canadian Day for my family across the pond.
> We have done nothing but rest. I did wash and fix my hair for church tomorrow. Yesterday I tackled all three closets I have been wanting to get to and boy do they look so much better. I have two big bags to contribute to the ladys in my knitting group who are knitting baby hats for Blair Batson Childrens Hospital and found some thread my friend Jean needs for her names.
> JOSEPHINE, Were you in the group knitting socks? You and Kate have the most fun lives. Always traveling to interesting places and getting together with different groups of ladies. Even having exclusive women trips. Such is the life! Good for you! I really like your idea of everyone having purple in their hair for KAP. That would be fun.
> CATHY, I am so glad your Mom has her catheter out and the new meds have her back to her normal mental status. Hope all the family had a good time with her. Catheters are sometimes a necessary evil. When I had Mom, they changed hers out periodically. Some knew where the meatus was and some didnt. I think back now that me trying to be nice caused Mom a lot of discomfort. There is a time you must say stop to some and get someone who can do the job. Glad you saw the Dr and got adequate antibiotics and are feeling some better.
> ...


Glad you are able to get on the treadmill! The curds are nice for a special treat.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

pacer said:


> New Hampshire-Mount Washington is the highest peak in the eastern US and quite spectacular. If it is possible to go to the summit, we have done it and loved it. North Conway is a nice place to visit. Loved the small shops and there is a train ride that is worthy of taking into the less built up area. Nice thing about New Hampshire was that they didn't have sales tax. It has been a few years since I have been to New Hampshire so researching these areas would be helpful.


Thanks Pacer. If the weather is right, a trip to Mt Washington (especially in fall) sounds perfect.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

We had a quiet Fourth and now the fireworks have begun in the surrounding areas. Fortunately, the sounds are muted enough that sleep should not a be a problem. 

Paula (DD#1) had a cashier call off at the last minute so she had to work an 'open to close' shift at her store and had scheduled herself to do that same shift tomorrow and again on Monday. It will not be a pleasant few days for her this week. But I can't do anything about it but keep the DGGD for her and Chris (DH). 

Tim will do a therapy session on Monday afternoon but none later in the week. The PT will be off for both of his regularly scheduled sessions.

We've had so much rain that the pepper plants in the garden look to be dying from drowning, sad to say.

Hope you all are enjoying your weekend. Off to bed now; I'll get back to you after church tomorrow.

Hugs, Ohio Joy


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> While in Vermont, check out Green Mountain Spinnery! You can watch them use the huge carding machine, and they will explain it all to you. And of course they have some yarn that they have spun. When we were there several years ago in the fall, the same little town there was a man who did glass blowing demonstrations and classes. I'm sorry I can't tell you what the name of the town is.
> Also, Mount Washington is a must. If it is a clear day it is breathtaking! It will be cold at the top, and very windy. We have taken the Cog Railway to the top, and driven up twice. And North Conway's scenic train ride is another must. Along with all the shops in town.


Thanks Tami. Will google Green Mountain Spinnery and see if I can find out the name of the town. North Conway sounds good. I had marked it as a possible overnight stay so sounds like it is a good choice.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> Pacer, is that a pic of Sydney that Matthew is drawing.


It is a picture of Sydney. I love the ears. There is so much detail on them.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

nicho said:


> Thanks Tami. Will google Green Mountain Spinnery and see if I can find out the name of the town. North Conway sounds good. I had marked it as a possible overnight stay so sounds like it is a good choice.


We stayed at a nice hotel in North Conway when my grandmother passed away. It is along the main road running through town.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gigi, hope all goes well for your daughter & the kidney problem is something easily treated after the birth. I love reading your adventures, I hope we see more of you.
Julie, thanks for the curd recipes, I'll have to try them.
I hope allAmericans are having a great celebration.
We are having a good trip, a little cool today but at least not wet.
Had a text from DS , he said the smoke at home is brutal, worse than ever before. Still 100 fires burning in northern Saskatchewan


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Fireworks are going off in town. Can hear them with the house shut up and air conditioner on. They light them off by the river in the city park. Used to load up all the company and would go and sit. They were fun, then we did our own down on the beach and that was fun with a Bon fire and roasting marshmallows. But now happy to be in bed and just hear them. 
Went outside and weeded down by the lake until I got so hot came up and took a shower and just visited with my mom. So much to do. 
Tomorrow will leave, so hard to believe the Fourth of July is over and half way through summer. 
Wish all the best, Linda


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gigi, hope all goes well for your daughter & the kidney problem is something easily treated after the birth. I love reading your adventures, I hope we see more of you.
> Julie, thanks for the curd recipes, I'll have to try them.
> I hope allAmericans are having a great celebration.
> We are having a good trip, a little cool today but at least not wet.
> Had a text from DS , he said the smoke at home is brutal, worse than ever before. Still 100 fires burning in northern Saskatchewan


I am thinking of posting my recipe for fruit cheese- as the northern Hemisphere approaches fruit season- although the recipes are for small amounts - better that than making too big a batch and having it go moldy- this is why I keep it in the fridge.
Not good for many with the smoke from the fires- they have been burning for such a long time.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Spider said:


> Fireworks are going off in town. Can hear them with the house shut up and air conditioner on. They light them off by the river in the city park. Used to load up all the company and would go and sit. They were fun, then we did our own down on the beach and that was fun with a Bon fire and roasting marshmallows. But now happy to be in bed and just hear them.
> Went outside and weeded down by the lake until I got so hot came up and took a shower and just visited with my mom. So much to do.
> Tomorrow will leave, so hard to believe the Fourth of July is over and half way through summer.
> Wish all the best, Linda


By that reckoning we are halfway through winter- yippee!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good to see you Gigi...miss seeing your posts.
> 
> Best wishes for a healthy delivery...her pregnancy has been eventful so let's hope delivery is short and sweet.


Welcome back GIGI !! Good to hear from you, have missed you and your fantastic stories. I hope the birth goes smoothly and they can get mum out of pain and sorted out. Drive carefully LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> We're all becoming so tech savvy here, that we're going to need to add a Save or PinTerest button to each of Sam's recipes---I like that he adds the url links so that I can go the website and then click to my PinTeret boards.
> 
> I'm not sure it's me...I was able to take a nap today..I slept for almost 2 hours. I sure hope it means the end to being sick...I can feel it all loosening up again. The sinuses and everything were very tight at the beginning of this bug and then went into the chest & throat and has gone from being stuffy to runny and back again several times. I sure hope this is the end...Doctors on Monday if not.


Gosh I hope it IS the end of you being sick. Not good. Maybe you should get checked by the doctor anyway.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> They did that with my son--put me two weeks before they'd originally said, from the 10th October to late September, but then he wasn't born until Oct. 23! He was just big, so I guess they thought he'd be 'done' and ready before he actually was (he is now over 6' tall and he was my biggest baby at 21 1/2" ). My grandmother told me, when I started to get a little worried about it, that he'd get here in his own good time, as all babies do.


I suspect that earlier ultrasounds are the most likely to be accurate as I would think that the earlier in the less likely to be influenced by the size of the baby. And I know an unofficial 10 week one said that and I'm assuming the official on edid also as at first they kept to the orginal date.
It's amazing they let you go so long if they thought he was due in September.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Betty, here's the link to the non felted slippers in the round: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/non-felted-slippers-biscottes-version Enjoy!


They look good- and would be better with a leg I think (mind you slippers and clogs don't actually have legs!). Anyway saved it


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gigi, hope all goes well for your daughter & the kidney problem is something easily treated after the birth. I love reading your adventures, I hope we see more of you.
> Julie, thanks for the curd recipes, I'll have to try them.
> I hope allAmericans are having a great celebration.
> We are having a good trip, a little cool today but at least not wet.
> Had a text from DS , he said the smoke at home is brutal, worse than ever before. Still 100 fires burning in northern Saskatchewan


Oh dear, those fires have burning a long time. I hope you get some rain and they manage to get them under control very soon.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

DGD is playing in a concert this evening here http://penllyn.com/1/gallery/clynog/1.html

I am hoping to manage to go. I have only been out of the house to the Dr for ten days. I have had inflammation of the bowel and have been in a lot of pain. I am sure I have missed things so please forgive me if I have. Everything has been a bit of a blur. I have a tentative diagnosis of Crohn's disease.
The concert is a mystery as DGS not to know what she is playing but just turns up and plays. She plays the viola.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Or what he will be working on at the time of the KAP! He certainly amazes me and I see him draw frequently. I am enjoying a glass of pink Moscato tonight. First time trying it. The first time I heard of it was on KTP so I decided to try some that my MIL had on hand. Wonderful tasting wine.


HIs pictures as always are wonderful. Gave the card with his birs on it to my brother for his 50th the other night. He did a PhD in birds so figured it was apt. He loved it of course.
Pink Moscato is really nice isn't it?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gigi, hope all goes well for your daughter & the kidney problem is something easily treated after the birth. I love reading your adventures, I hope we see more of you.
> Julie, thanks for the curd recipes, I'll have to try them.
> I hope allAmericans are having a great celebration.
> We are having a good trip, a little cool today but at least not wet.
> Had a text from DS , he said the smoke at home is brutal, worse than ever before. Still 100 fires burning in northern Saskatchewan


The fires aren't sounding good- guess like ours they are hard to get to and control. But they ahave been burning for so long- I don't think ours keep going for so long, but it may just be that we don't hear once they get long running, especially if they are in remote areas so they don't impact on us.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> DGD is playing in a concert this evening here http://penllyn.com/1/gallery/clynog/1.html
> 
> I am hoping to manage to go. I have only been out of the house to the Dr for ten days. I have had inflammation of the bowel and have been in a lot of pain. I am sure I have missed things so please forgive me if I have. Everything has been a bit of a blur. I have a tentative diagnosis of Crohn's disease.
> The concert is a mystery as DGS not to know what she is playing but just turns up and plays. She plays the viola.


Praying that it is not Crohn's it can be a nasty thing. But at least once you have a diagnosis hopefully it can be controlled.
What a great place to play- scary turning up to play and not knowing what you are playing i would think. She must be good to be able to do that.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> By that reckoning we are halfway through winter- yippee!


10 more days as the 15th would be the middle of winter. But that means that summer is on the way so :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

darowil said:


> Praying that it is not Crohn's it can be a nasty thing. But at least once you have a diagnosis hopefully it can be controlled.


Thank you. I am finding out how nasty it is!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> 10 more days as the 15th would be the middle of winter. But that means that summer is on the way so :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


I am refusing to grumble about the heat- but of course we don't normally get it as badly as you do!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gigi, hope all goes well for your daughter & the kidney problem is something easily treated after the birth. I love reading your adventures, I hope we see more of you.
> Julie, thanks for the curd recipes, I'll have to try them.
> I hope allAmericans are having a great celebration.
> We are having a good trip, a little cool today but at least not wet.
> Had a text from DS , he said the smoke at home is brutal, worse than ever before. Still 100 fires burning in northern Saskatchewan


So very sorry - sure hope there is some rain and that the fire personnel can get the fires contained. Hope your DS is able to keep covered up---breathing in that smoke is not good for anyone.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> DGD is playing in a concert this evening here http://penllyn.com/1/gallery/clynog/1.html
> 
> I am hoping to manage to go. I have only been out of the house to the Dr for ten days. I have had inflammation of the bowel and have been in a lot of pain. I am sure I have missed things so please forgive me if I have. Everything has been a bit of a blur. I have a tentative diagnosis of Crohn's disease.
> The concert is a mystery as DGS not to know what she is playing but just turns up and plays. She plays the viola.


I hope they get the Crohn's under control soon. I know how miserable it can make you feel. DBIL has that and is on some pretty good meds that keep him on pretty much an even-keel.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am refusing to grumble about the heat- but of course we don't normally get it as badly as you do!


I'll grumble about heat- and when I get tempted to grumble about being cold I remember that heat is worse. Easier to warm up than cool down IMHO.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Nich, I'm familiar with the part of NH where my parents lived it is in the southern part of the state. I enjoyed Keene there are some little shops in an old train staion there and I used to hike in Miller State Park. Mount Monadnock can be seen in the distance from some of the places. It is a beautiful state just to sight see as is Vermont. I hope you enjoy your visit!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> I'll grumble about heat- and when I get tempted to grumble about being cold I remember that heat is worse. Easier to warm up than cool down IMHO.


Mmm No comment... LOL


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Julie, please post your recipes for fruit cheeses Julie. 
I prefer heat to cold. I hate winter. Find getting cool with cold water or ice on the pulse points at the wrist like we did when I lived in Singapore easier than getting warm here most of the time. We have good weather again today. TaKe care all.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> DGD is playing in a concert this evening here http://penllyn.com/1/gallery/clynog/1.html
> 
> I am hoping to manage to go. I have only been out of the house to the Dr for ten days. I have had inflammation of the bowel and have been in a lot of pain. I am sure I have missed things so please forgive me if I have. Everything has been a bit of a blur. I have a tentative diagnosis of Crohn's disease.
> The concert is a mystery as DGS not to know what she is playing but just turns up and plays. She plays the viola.


I hope you're soon feeling better. I'm sure you have been miserable. Praying for better health for you.
Junek


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I'm planning on heading to bed soon. Got distracted by some jigsaws online and found this one http://www.jigsawplanet.com/?rc=play&pid=3644e934d9f2
ANd to go with the coffee http://www.jigsawplanet.com/?rc=play&pid=39be9b8629a0


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gigi, hope all goes well for your daughter & the kidney problem is something easily treated after the birth. I love reading your adventures, I hope we see more of you.
> Julie, thanks for the curd recipes, I'll have to try them.
> I hope allAmericans are having a great celebration.
> We are having a good trip, a little cool today but at least not wet.
> Had a text from DS , he said the smoke at home is brutal, worse than ever before. Still 100 fires burning in northern Saskatchewan


Those fires and smoke must be a real worry hope they can get them under control soon


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Gosh I hope it IS the end of you being sick. Not good. Maybe you should get checked by the doctor anyway.


I too hope this is the end and you finally start to feel a 100% better 
Sonja


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> DGD is playing in a concert this evening here http://penllyn.com/1/gallery/clynog/1.html
> 
> I am hoping to manage to go. I have only been out of the house to the Dr for ten days. I have had inflammation of the bowel and have been in a lot of pain. I am sure I have missed things so please forgive me if I have. Everything has been a bit of a blur. I have a tentative diagnosis of Crohn's disease.
> The concert is a mystery as DGS not to know what she is playing but just turns up and plays. She plays the viola.


So sorry you have been unwell and in so much pain for so long. Crohn's is not nice but at least with a diagnosis you know what you are dealing with. Love and healing hugs to you. x


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> I hope they get the Crohn's under control soon. I know how miserable it can make you feel. DBIL has that and is on some pretty good meds that keep him on pretty much an even-keel.


That gives me some hope. Thanks for posting. Dr said it is difficult to control.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jknappva said:


> I hope you're soon feeling better. I'm sure you have been miserable. Praying for better health for you.
> Junek


Thank you, June.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you, angelam. To have a name does help. At least now I can tell people why I am ill!! It has been slightly embrassing to keep cancelling things.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well I'm planning on heading to bed soon. Got distracted by some jigsaws online and found this one http://www.jigsawplanet.com/?rc=play&pid=3644e934d9f2
> ANd to go with the coffee http://www.jigsawplanet.com/?rc=play&pid=39be9b8629a0


Thanks for those links Darowil. I need more online jigsaws like a hole in the head - but I did enjoy them!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Just got back from an overnight at some friends' house and trying to get ready for DS, partner & Luke coming round for their evening meal (tea? Dinner?) with us. They should hopefully have just landed at Glasgow airport on their way back from a week's holiday in Majorca. My poor niece still hasn't given birth yet! She has had 3 pessaries since Friday to no avail, so they were going to break her waters this morning to see if that would shift him, but no word as yet. *Gigi* it's great to see you back & you certainly haven't lost your sense of humour! *Norma*, I hope they get you sorted out very soon. *Rookie*, wishing you a complete return to health too. *Mary* that boy of yours just gets better and better! He has real talent. I think there were more I meant to mention, but not having noted it down it's gone! :roll: However know that I am thinking about you all. TTYL.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Thank you. I am finding out how nasty it is!


Sorry to hear you are still having stomach problems Norma . I hope the doctors can get you on the right medication soon as I know from my son that it can be controllable . So hopefully you soon be feeling a lot better 
Take care 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Well I'm planning on heading to bed soon. Got distracted by some jigsaws online and found this one http://www.jigsawplanet.com/?rc=play&pid=3644e934d9f2
> ANd to go with the coffee http://www.jigsawplanet.com/?rc=play&pid=39be9b8629a0


Thanks Margaret I love these jigsaws , keep me occupied in the middle of the night when I can't sleep 
Sonja


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Norma, hugs, so hard to deal with. If you can give up gluten it should make a difference. But that too is hard and I go back and forth with it.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Norma, hugs, so hard to deal with. If you can give up gluten it should make a difference. But that too is hard and I go back and forth with it.


That really helped my son he is completely gluten free 
Sonja


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

martina said:


> Thanks also Margaret and Kate for the summary.


~~~DITTO! "Summary Divas"....I like that term! I appreciate them. 
Thanks for the yummy sounding recipes, too, Sam. I hope everyone had a nice 4th. We had "booms" all day, but I never saw where they were coming from. We have had DD and her family here all week, so it has been busy! The computer has been "fixed"...mostly...so I should be a little more present at the table...let's hope. We'll be in Chicago for 9 more days, then we head back to Ohio....for an unknown amount of time.

While perusing one of the gazillion catalogs I get, what should I happen to spy???? A BUBBLE WRAP SUIT! I will try to send a picture. I just about fell out of my chair! Too funny!

DD & I like to go to tea....and we found a nice place in the West Loop near Greek Town in Chicago. Of course, we had to start with a glass of champagne.

Although I have been absent from the computer, y'all have not been absent from my thoughts....best wishes and soothing energies winging out have been a regular in my heart. I am looking forward to KAP!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> HAPPY JULY THE FOURTH - TO ALL MY AMERICAN FRIENDS
> 
> I have enjoyed reading and getting to know you all. I hope each and every one of you have a lovely weekend.
> 
> ...


~~~Thank you! And Thank you, Canada for putting on a great World Cup event! Today is the final game US vs Japan. Should be a good game! Of course, as the World Cup ends, le Tour de France kicks in...so I have my sports fix still on for the next 3 weeks. I am fascinated by this race. One, the filming of it is wonderful....the crowds and the country side are as interesting as the cyclists themselves. The commentators have been the same for several years....very knowledgeable and quirky humor.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> The fires aren't sounding good- guess like ours they are hard to get to and control. But they ahave been burning for so long- I don't think ours keep going for so long, but it may just be that we don't hear once they get long running, especially if they are in remote areas so they don't impact on us.


Most have been in fairly remote areas but yesterday they announced the evacuation of LaRonge, which is the biggest northern community.
very scary, smoke warnings for our area again.
http://www.ckom.com/story/lac-la-ronge-communities-evacuate-fire-creeps-closer/565991


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~DITTO! "Summary Divas"....I like that term! I appreciate them.
> Thanks for the yummy sounding recipes, too, Sam. I hope everyone had a nice 4th. We had "booms" all day, but I never saw where they were coming from. We have had DD and her family here all week, so it has been busy! The computer has been "fixed"...mostly...so I should be a little more present at the table...let's hope. We'll be in Chicago for 9 more days, then we head back to Ohio....for an unknown amount of time.
> 
> While perusing one of the gazillion catalogs I get, what should I happen to spy???? A BUBBLE WRAP SUIT! I will try to send a picture. I just about fell out of my chair! Too funny!
> ...


I can think of one or two people around here who might find that suit useful! Tea looks delicious!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'll grumble about heat- and when I get tempted to grumble about being cold I remember that heat is worse. Easier to warm up than cool down IMHO.


I've said that before the hip got so bad.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~DITTO! "Summary Divas"....I like that term! I appreciate them.
> Thanks for the yummy sounding recipes, too, Sam. I hope everyone had a nice 4th. We had "booms" all day, but I never saw where they were coming from. We have had DD and her family here all week, so it has been busy! The computer has been "fixed"...mostly...so I should be a little more present at the table...let's hope. We'll be in Chicago for 9 more days, then we head back to Ohio....for an unknown amount of time.
> 
> While perusing one of the gazillion catalogs I get, what should I happen to spy???? A BUBBLE WRAP SUIT! I will try to send a picture. I just about fell out of my chair! Too funny!
> ...


That looks like a nice place to have tea...I think I'm going to have to try it out.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> That looks like a nice place to have tea...I think I'm going to have to try it out.


Lucky you I was thinking it was a really nice place too 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

> Martina
> Julie, please post your recipes for fruit cheeses Julie.
> I prefer heat to cold. I hate winter. Find getting cool with cold water or ice on the pulse points at the wrist like we did when I lived in Singapore easier than getting warm here most of the time. We have good weather again today. TaKe care all.


The basic recipe is a * Damson Cheese*
(it is almost impossible to get damsons here- so I have used Black Doris)

4lb Damson plums
about 2 pints water
1 lb sugar to every pound of puree

METHOD:
Wash the fruit, put into a small preserving pan or a thick stewing pan and pour in just enough water to come level with the fruit. Bring slowly to the boil and simmer gently until the fruit is thoroughly soft and pulpy. Stir occasionally. While it is cooking remove any stones that come to the surface. Push the pulp through a sieve or put into a blender, then weigh it, and weigh out a similar quantity of sugar. Clean out the pan, return both pulp and sugar to the pan, dissolve over low heat, then boil gently until very thick, (35 -40 minutes), stirring constantly. Towards the end of cooking time stir frequently to avoid sticking. The cheese is done when a wooden spoon drawn through the centre leaves the mixture separated so as to show the bottom of the pan. Have ready small warmed jars or pots. Fill them with the puree, leave until cold, then cover and tie down.
Other fruit cheeses are made in the same way. Remember to add only just enough water to enable the fruit to be cooked to a pulp. The reason for choosing a preserving, or shallow pan is that a certain amount of evaporation must take place, especially when the fruit has been pulped and the sugar added.
*Quince or Apple cheese*
Wipe the fruit, but do not peel, quarter and core. Cut in slices and cook as for Damson Cheese.

*Apricot and Orange Cheese*

1 lb best dried Apricots
1 large Orange
sugar (see method)

METHOD:
Just cover apricots in water and leave to soak overnight. Simmer apricots until very soft. Boil orange until tender. Sieve apricots and put orange through a mincer (or processor) mix together, weigh the pulp and put into a pan or double boiler with an equal quantity of sugar by weight. Heat gently to dissolve sugar. Then cook until the mixture sets when tested.
Turn into shallow trays lined with greaseproof paper (or parchment paper) then cut into diamonds about 1 -1 1/2 inches across, roll in sugar. Alternatively pour into small bowls or jars for turning out. 
Have never had trouble storing this- gets eaten too quickly, but a paper lined airtight tin would work well.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Another very hot day today until now . Thunderstorm started about 10 minutes ago with very heavy downpour . I've just listened to my husband trying to get the dog in . It's took him a good few minutes with her not moving until he shouted . She obviously didn't like his tone as once she got right beside him she decided to have a good shake . I'm sure she had a smile on her face as he got soaked I definitely did &#128540;
Sonja


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Julie, thank you so much for these recipes. Must try when I get settled. They are definitely yummy sounding. Are they in the Mrs Beaton book? Or are they family recipes?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Julie, thank you so much for these recipes. Must try when I get settled. They are definitely yummy sounding. Are they in the Mrs Beaton book? Or are they family recipes?


Are you any closer to moving Martina? 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Why are the simplest things sometimes the hardest to do
I'm Knitting a flat icord and I keep knitting the stitches I should be slipping 
I think I need to stop reading on kp and concentrate on what I'm doing before I tear my hair out .Which come to think of it might just be an improvement &#128516;
Sonja


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Are you any closer to moving Martina?
> Sonja


The latest from the solicitor on Friday was"still chasing the maintainance pack. 
So, till that turns up and my solicitor is able to go through it I am still waiting. Not very patiently now, I must add. Thanks for asking.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Another very hot day today until now . Thunderstorm started about 10 minutes ago with very heavy downpour . I've just listened to my husband trying to get the dog in . It's took him a good few minutes with her not moving until he shouted . She obviously didn't like his tone as once she got right beside him she decided to have a good shake . I'm sure she had a smile on her face as he got soaked I definitely did 😜
> Sonja


They don't get mad, they get even.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Awesome photos and Absolutely FABULOUS drawings....you know I really love the way Sydney is coming along. He has captured him perfectly!


pacer said:


> Spending time getting pictures for Matthew to use. We visited a local zoo that is relatively small so only takes a little less than 2 hours to get through and that included staying for the feeding of the penguins. I will try to share a few pictures from today.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Go for it! I love mine though at first it is a bit darker than I prefer but that changes over time. Oh thank for the compliment. It ha relaxed a tiny bit and I really like it.


Sorlenna said:


> Oldest DD said "any day but St. Patrick's Day," so guess when GS was born?! Ha ha.
> 
> Gwen, your new hair is adorable. I'm getting fed up with mine waiting for it to grow out (can't cut it or I'll be back where I started and have to go through the awkward stage again, LOL)...maybe I should get a purple streak, too!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> The latest from the solicitor on Friday was"still chasing the maintainance pack.
> So, till that turns up and my solicitor is able to go through it I am still waiting. Not very patiently now, I must add. Thanks for asking.


It's good that you get on so well with your sister . Is she all better now because I seem to remember when I first joined the tea party that she wasn't very well ? 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> They don't get mad, they get even.


He's only gone and let her back out when it stopped raining and now its started again. I'm leaving them to it 😄
Sonja


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Most have been in fairly remote areas but yesterday they announced the evacuation of LaRonge, which is the biggest northern community.
> very scary, smoke warnings for our area again.
> http://www.ckom.com/story/lac-la-ronge-communities-evacuate-fire-creeps-closer/565991


How close is this to your home? Is this near your son's job? I do hope they can get this under control soon.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Carol tea looks lovely and what a hoot the bubble wrap suit is!


cmaliza said:


> ~~~DITTO! "Summary Divas"....I like that term! I appreciate them.
> Thanks for the yummy sounding recipes, too, Sam. I hope everyone had a nice 4th. We had "booms" all day, but I never saw where they were coming from. We have had DD and her family here all week, so it has been busy! The computer has been "fixed"...mostly...so I should be a little more present at the table...let's hope. We'll be in Chicago for 9 more days, then we head back to Ohio....for an unknown amount of time.
> 
> While perusing one of the gazillion catalogs I get, what should I happen to spy???? A BUBBLE WRAP SUIT! I will try to send a picture. I just about fell out of my chair! Too funny!
> ...


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Another very hot day today until now . Thunderstorm started about 10 minutes ago with very heavy downpour . I've just listened to my husband trying to get the dog in . It's took him a good few minutes with her not moving until he shouted . She obviously didn't like his tone as once she got right beside him she decided to have a good shake . I'm sure she had a smile on her face as he got soaked I definitely did 😜
> Sonja


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Why are the simplest things sometimes the hardest to do
> I'm Knitting a flat icord and I keep knitting the stitches I should be slipping
> I think I need to stop reading on kp and concentrate on what I'm doing before I tear my hair out .Which come to think of it might just be an improvement 😄
> Sonja


What are you currently knitting? I enjoy seeing pictures of your beautiful knits. I will try to take pictures of the current set of dishcloths before they are gifted tomorrow. I am currently knitting some fingerless mitts for Matthew. Easy day today and then traveling to see family tomorrow and traveling on Tuesday to visit the area we helped this past year after they suffered a great loss from a twin tornado last summer. Traveling again on Wednesday to return home. Lots of traveling this week. Also means knitting time for me.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

our pepper plants look the same way - also our tomatoes - think we have four out of ten left and we won't get any tomatoes off them if bentley doesn't quit picking the green ones. lol i think a lot of peoples gardens look pretty pekid (spelled wrong i know). --- sam



jheiens said:


> We had a quiet Fourth and now the fireworks have begun in the surrounding areas. Fortunately, the sounds are muted enough that sleep should not a be a problem.
> 
> Paula (DD#1) had a cashier call off at the last minute so she had to work an 'open to close' shift at her store and had scheduled herself to do that same shift tomorrow and again on Monday. It will not be a pleasant few days for her this week. But I can't do anything about it but keep the DGGD for her and Chris (DH).
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm with you martina - i hibernate once it gets really cold - i hate being cold. --- sam



martina said:


> Julie, please post your recipes for fruit cheeses Julie.
> I prefer heat to cold. I hate winter. Find getting cool with cold water or ice on the pulse points at the wrist like we did when I lived in Singapore easier than getting warm here most of the time. We have good weather again today. TaKe care all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great fun darowil - thanks --- sam



darowil said:


> Well I'm planning on heading to bed soon. Got distracted by some jigsaws online and found this one http://www.jigsawplanet.com/?rc=play&pid=3644e934d9f2
> ANd to go with the coffee http://www.jigsawplanet.com/?rc=play&pid=39be9b8629a0


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i know i wouldn't be there - smoky air kind of brings me to a halt - i can enjoy a bonfire as long as i can stay out of the smoke --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Those fires and smoke must be a real worry hope they can get them under control soon


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

nicho said:


> Just popping in to say Hi and to wish our US family a very happy 4 July when it rolls around. Hope you all have a great day however you celebrate!
> 
> Thanks Sam for all the recipes. I just love salads so will go back and have a closer look later. Not salad weather here at the moment. Has been very chilly in Sydney although nice in the sun if you can get out of the wind. Chilly weather here means the slow cooker is getting a workout with stews and soups often on the menu.
> 
> ...


The VT country store is a tourist trap, but so much fun. Good book selection and I got unique earrings that I love. King ARthur flour in Norwich is good and there is a very nice bookstore in the town. I just saw there is a cog railway in NH. I was born in Newburgh when Stewart was an Air force base.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> What are you currently knitting? I enjoy seeing pictures of your beautiful knits. I will try to take pictures of the current set of dishcloths before they are gifted tomorrow. I am currently knitting some fingerless mitts for Matthew. Easy day today and then traveling to see family tomorrow and traveling on Tuesday to visit the area we helped this past year after they suffered a great loss from a twin tornado last summer. Traveling again on Wednesday to return home. Lots of traveling this week. Also means knitting time for me.


I'm in the middle of knitting a white with grey trim baby girl set but I got bored so I have been trying some different sandal toppings


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you tons of healing energy to wrap you up in warm healing energy. --- sam



Normaedern said:


> That gives me some hope. Thanks for posting. Dr said it is difficult to control.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i especially like this one angelam - i am working my way through the castles. usually have 250 pieces - sometimes more but they take longer.

http://www.thejigsawpuzzles.com/

sam



angelam said:


> Thanks for those links Darowil. I need more online jigsaws like a hole in the head - but I did enjoy them!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Julie, thank you so much for these recipes. Must try when I get settled. They are definitely yummy sounding. Are they in the Mrs Beaton book? Or are they family recipes?


They originated from the ex's partner- so I guess they are family recipes- coming with Mwyffanwy's particular recommendation, as it happens- she loved anything that would jazz up her school lunch box.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> The latest from the solicitor on Friday was"still chasing the maintainance pack.
> So, till that turns up and my solicitor is able to go through it I am still waiting. Not very patiently now, I must add. Thanks for asking.


I was afraid that might be the case, as you have said nothing.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i know a few who could use a bubble suit - not me - i never bump myself - rotflmao - i should have two or three in case they wear out. that looks like a lovely place to have tea. --- sam



cmaliza said:


> ~~~DITTO! "Summary Divas"....I like that term! I appreciate them.
> Thanks for the yummy sounding recipes, too, Sam. I hope everyone had a nice 4th. We had "booms" all day, but I never saw where they were coming from. We have had DD and her family here all week, so it has been busy! The computer has been "fixed"...mostly...so I should be a little more present at the table...let's hope. We'll be in Chicago for 9 more days, then we head back to Ohio....for an unknown amount of time.
> 
> While perusing one of the gazillion catalogs I get, what should I happen to spy???? A BUBBLE WRAP SUIT! I will try to send a picture. I just about fell out of my chair! Too funny!
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

where do you watch it carol? --- sam



cmaliza said:


> ~~~Thank you! And Thank you, Canada for putting on a great World Cup event! Today is the final game US vs Japan. Should be a good game! Of course, as the World Cup ends, le Tour de France kicks in...so I have my sports fix still on for the next 3 weeks. I am fascinated by this race. One, the filming of it is wonderful....the crowds and the country side are as interesting as the cyclists themselves. The commentators have been the same for several years....very knowledgeable and quirky humor.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that would be scary - i feel sorry for those people leaving - they don't know what they will come back to - pray for rain. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Most have been in fairly remote areas but yesterday they announced the evacuation of LaRonge, which is the biggest northern community.
> very scary, smoke warnings for our area again.
> http://www.ckom.com/story/lac-la-ronge-communities-evacuate-fire-creeps-closer/565991


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Does anyone have access to Quinces? I have a couple of much recommended Quince recipes- of Greek origin but they have not been obtainable here for quite a few seasons.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that sounds so good julie - thanks. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> The basic recipe is a * Damson Cheese*
> (it is almost impossible to get damsons here- so I have used Black Doris)
> 
> 4lb Damson plums
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you know it is a good drawing when the owner recognizes it. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Awesome photos and Absolutely FABULOUS drawings....you know I really love the way Sydney is coming along. He has captured him perfectly!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> that sounds so good julie - thanks. --- sam


Now that it is only me, and I have to watch sugar intake, I no longer make things like jams and preserves- but I am very tempted to make up some of my lemon curd.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are lovely sonja - love the sandals --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I'm in the middle of knitting a white with grey trim baby girl set but I got bored so I have been trying some different sandal toppings


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

thewren said:


> i'm with you martina - i hibernate once it gets really cold - i hate being cold. --- sam


Me too!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I'm in the middle of knitting a white with grey trim baby girl set but I got bored so I have been trying some different sandal toppings


They're so cute. You're very talented Sonja.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

thewren said:


> i especially like this one angelam - i am working my way through the castles. usually have 250 pieces - sometimes more but they take longer.
> 
> http://www.thejigsawpuzzles.com/
> 
> sam


Thanks Sam. I'll have to find some more time that I can waste!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

thewren said:


> i especially like this one angelam - i am working my way through the castles. usually have 250 pieces - sometimes more but they take longer.
> 
> http://www.thejigsawpuzzles.com/
> 
> sam


Thanks Sam. I'll have to find some more time that I can waste!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> It's good that you get on so well with your sister . Is she all better now because I seem to remember when I first joined the tea party that she wasn't very well ?
> Sonja


She was very ill in hospital over Christmas and re admitted shortly after . She still has on going medical problems but is much better than she was then. We get on well but I think we have both had enough of each other now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> She was very ill in hospital over Christmas and re admitted shortly after . She still has on going medical problems but is much better than she was then. We get on well but I think we have both had enough of each other now.


Is it possible to live with one of your sons for a bit- or do they not have enough room?


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Is it possible to live with one of your sons for a bit- or do they not have enough room?


I could stay with each of them for a Few days, but it would involve someone sleeping on the settee, so, as they are working it isn't really practical, unfortunately.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> I'm in the middle of knitting a white with grey trim baby girl set but I got bored so I have been trying some different sandal toppings


Those are adorable. I know I can count on you to put a smile on my face with your beautiful knitting. The sandals are so cute as well as the top.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> you know it is a good drawing when the owner recognizes it. --- sam


    Matthew says "Thank you" for all the compliments on his drawing.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> They're so cute. You're very talented Sonja.


Thank you Angela and thank you Sam 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> She was very ill in hospital over Christmas and re admitted shortly after . She still has on going medical problems but is much better than she was then. We get on well but I think we have both had enough of each other now.


I'm glad she is much better and that you get on well . You are both more than likely missing your own personal space . It's nice to visit family but after awhile I think it's nice to get back to your own home well that's how I feel any way 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Those are adorable. I know I can count on you to put a smile on my face with your beautiful knitting. The sandals are so cute as well as the top.


Thank you Mary I'm glad I can make you smile 😀
Sonja


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Beautiful knitting Swedenme, and great recipes for the fruit cheeses Julie. I had to look up the difference between jams, jellies, preserves and cheeses. All sound high in calories and wonderfully delicious.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sonja - love seeing your knitting.

Julie - thanks for the recipes.

Mary - I thought the picture looked like Sydney so am glad that Gwen confirmed it. Matthew, very well done. Can't wait to see more.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> I could stay with each of them for a Few days, but it would involve someone sleeping on the settee, so, as they are working it isn't really practical, unfortunately.


Hurry up, Solicitors, and find that package!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Beautiful knitting Swedenme, and great recipes for the fruit cheeses Julie. I had to look up the difference between jams, jellies, preserves and cheeses. All sound high in calories and wonderfully delicious.


High in calories, indeed- that is why, now I normally don't make them!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> Beautiful knitting Swedenme, and great recipes for the fruit cheeses Julie. I had to look up the difference between jams, jellies, preserves and cheeses. All sound high in calories and wonderfully delicious.


Thank you


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sonja - love seeing your knitting.
> 
> Julie - thanks for the recipes.
> 
> Mary - I thought the picture looked like Sydney so am glad that Gwen confirmed it. Matthew, very well done. Can't wait to see more.


Thank you Rookie


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sonja - love seeing your knitting.
> 
> Julie - thanks for the recipes.
> 
> Mary - I thought the picture looked like Sydney so am glad that Gwen confirmed it. Matthew, very well done. Can't wait to see more.


 :thumbup:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Walked Maya30 min. In a.m. Water. Jogged 30 min. In p.m.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm in the middle of knitting a white with grey trim baby girl set but I got bored so I have been trying some different sandal toppings


The dress is darling and I love all your little sandals!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

angelam said:


> Me too!


I only venture out in cold weather when I absolutely have to!
Seems like a lot of us agree about not liking the cold!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew says "Thank you" for all the compliments on his drawing.


It's always a joy to see his drawings. And thank him for being so generous in sharing them with us!


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Nich, I'm familiar with the part of NH where my parents lived it is in the southern part of the state. I enjoyed Keene there are some little shops in an old train staion there and I used to hike in Miller State Park. Mount Monadnock can be seen in the distance from some of the places. It is a beautiful state just to sight see as is Vermont. I hope you enjoy your visit!


Thanks Nittergma, will check out Keene online.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Does anyone have access to Quinces? I have a couple of much recommended Quince recipes- of Greek origin but they have not been obtainable here for quite a few seasons.


We get quince here from time to time.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

mjs said:


> The VT country store is a tourist trap, but so much fun. Good book selection and I got unique earrings that I love. King ARthur flour in Norwich is good and there is a very nice bookstore in the town. I just saw there is a cog railway in NH. I was born in Newburgh when Stewart was an Air force base.


Thanks MJS. Can't find Norwich on my small map . What towns is it near? Will google it when I have caught up on the TP. Is the VT country store a chain of stores? What town is it in? We are quite familiar with Newburgh as we stayed in my brother's house there for 3 weeks when we were in the States a couple of years ago. Loved where he has the house right near Orange Lake. Hoping we can use the house again this time.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Just a quick drop-in to say hello. Haven't been accomplishing much but today I got out some linen yarn and needles and am making either a facecloth or dishcloth. I'm trying to duplicate the stitch that Caren did for the KAP cloths last year. Have done 4 rows and it feels good to be starting knitting again. Got up to 50 jumps on the rebounder and believe it or not, no pain, in fact less pain now.
Mom is having panic attacks and paranoia and some of the drugs might be involved so they are changing everything around with the meds and quite confusing for her. She got very confused with my one brother there and made him leave. Fortunately my sister was home from work. She has kidney disease as a result of the meds., which could also cause confusion. She is having trouble breathing again too. I'm hoping to get to see the grandchildren again before we go back down. My one sister is going to come up here for a few days and I sure do plan to show her a good time. She has worked so hard and this is her vacation.....coming to see li'l ol' me. 
I'm sure someday life will quiet down and I will get my energy back. Eating sure hasn't been what it normally is. Did a smoothie yesterday with dandelion greens, cilantro, parsley, lemon pineapple, probiotics, carrots, celery, well...LOL...you could say everything but the kitchen sink. Not quite but it was a power house. I even put coffee beans, green tea, and cleansing tea in it. No wonder I did 50 jumps on the rebounder and did the stairs 3x today with no pain. I'm starting to come back and I need to. Sure don't need me run down with mom ill.
Big Hugs to all of you. I'll post a photo of my little cloth I'm knitting when I get a little more done. Just started a few hours ago. I'm listening to lots of inspiring videos and trying to think of exhaustion as "nicely relaxed." It's helping. :shock: :shock: :shock: I don't like lying, but sometimes trying to fool oneself helps. :wink: :lol: :lol: 
Hope you all had a great 4th of July. We saw the fireworks from one of the upstairs bedrooms and they were Spectacular.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Julie/Lurker...I used to have a quince tree when we lived on the farm along with wild grapes, elderberries, currants, and some very tangy regular grape vines. That's where I had about 4 huge walnut trees too and those were some good walnuts. Miss the quince tree with its pretty blossoms. I did make something one year with the quince, think it was quince butter? Don't have it now but it did bring back lovely memories. We had a Sears barn. Yes, it was bought through a store catalog, well before my time, shipped and then put together. Quite huge and till standing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Just a quick drop-in to say hello. Haven't been accomplishing much but today I got out some linen yarn and needles and am making either a facecloth or dishcloth. I'm trying to duplicate the stitch that Caren did for the KAP cloths last year. Have done 4 rows and it feels good to be starting knitting again. Got up to 50 jumps on the rebounder and believe it or not, no pain, in fact less pain now.
> Mom is having panic attacks and paranoia and some of the drugs might be involved so they are changing everything around with the meds and quite confusing for her. She got very confused with my one brother there and made him leave. Fortunately my sister was home from work. She has kidney disease as a result of the meds., which could also cause confusion. She is having trouble breathing again too. I'm hoping to get to see the grandchildren again before we go back down. My one sister is going to come up here for a few days and I sure do plan to show her a good time. She has worked so hard and this is her vacation.....coming to see li'l ol' me.
> I'm sure someday life will quiet down and I will get my energy back. Eating sure hasn't been what it normally is. Did a smoothie yesterday with dandelion greens, cilantro, parsley, lemon pineapple, probiotics, carrots, celery, well...LOL...you could say everything but the kitchen sink. Not quite but it was a power house. I even put coffee beans, green tea, and cleansing tea in it. No wonder I did 50 jumps on the rebounder and did the stairs 3x today with no pain. I'm starting to come back and I need to. Sure don't need me run down with mom ill.
> Big Hugs to all of you. I'll post a photo of my little cloth I'm knitting when I get a little more done. Just started a few hours ago. I'm listening to lots of inspiring videos and trying to think of exhaustion as nicely relaxed. It's helping. :shock: :shock: :shock: I don't like lying, but sometimes trying to fool oneself helps. :wink: :lol: :lol:
> Hope you all had a great 4th of July. We saw the fireworks from one of the upstairs bedrooms and they were Spectacular.


Good to see you online! I am feeling that I had it very easy, when I was looking after my Mum, after all that you and Cathy are going through.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sam, you did great in spite of losing all your recipes. How very frustrating!!!! Always such an interesting variety and I would be happy with one.
Before I forget, Darowil, thank you for the summary and Kate for posting and photo lists. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie/Lurker...I used to have a quince tree when we lived on the farm along with wild grapes, elderberries, currants, and some very tangy regular grape vines. That's where I had about 4 huge walnut trees too and those were some good walnuts. Miss the quince tree with its pretty blossoms. I did make something one year with the quince, think it was quince butter? Don't have it now but it did bring back lovely memories. We had a Sears barn. Yes, it was bought through a store catalog, well before my time, shipped and then put together. Quite huge and till standing.


I have seen them very occasionally in the shops- probably people just did not know what to do with them! I adore Quince Cheese and Jelly, not sure what you Americans call that one!?


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Bulldog: Here's my recipe for Spaetzle:


2 XL eggs or 3 smaller ones, pinch of salt, 3 heaped tablespoons of all-purpose flour.

Make this into a thick smooth paste and press (using a Spaetzle Press) into a large pot of boiling salted water. They float to the top when they are cooked.

Drain and serve with veg's, or cheese or any other meal's where noodles are used.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Just a quick drop-in to say hello.
> Mom is having panic attacks and paranoia and some of the drugs might be involved so they are changing everything around with the meds and quite confusing for her. She got very confused with my one brother there and made him leave. Fortunately my sister was home from work. She has kidney disease as a result of the meds., which could also cause confusion. She is having trouble breathing again too. I'm hoping to get to see the grandchildren again before we go back down. My one sister is going to come up here for a few days and I sure do plan to show her a good time. She has worked so hard and this is her vacation.....coming to see li'l ol' me.
> I'm sure someday life will quiet down and I will get my energy back. Eating sure hasn't been what it normally is. Did a smoothie yesterday with dandelion greens, cilantro, parsley, lemon pineapple, probiotics, carrots, celery, well...LOL...you could say everything but the kitchen sink. Not quite but it was a power house. I even put coffee beans, green tea, and cleansing tea in it. No wonder I did 50 jumps on the rebounder and did the stairs 3x today with no pain. I'm starting to come back and I need to. Sure don't need me run down with mom ill.
> Big Hugs to all of you. I'll post a photo of my little cloth I'm knitting when I get a little more done. Just started a few hours ago. I'm listening to lots of inspiring videos and trying to think of exhaustion as "nicely relaxed." It's helping. :shock: :shock: :shock: I don't like lying, but sometimes trying to fool oneself helps. :wink: :lol: :lol:
> Hope you all had a great 4th of July. We saw the fireworks from one of the upstairs bedrooms and they were Spectacular.


So sorry to hear that your mom is so confused again. Prayers for both of you. Perhaps you need a bit of time off..is there some way you could get a break?


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Bulldog: Here's my recipe for Spaetzle:
> 
> 2 XL eggs or 3 smaller ones, pinch of salt, 3 heaped tablespoons of all-purpose flour.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for sharing..brought back memories. I am glad for the recipe. Mother used to put these in a cream sauce base. We grew up calling them Riebele. She would make them stiff enough so she could use her fingers to roll them into the boiling cream sauce base. I am going to try them.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Bulldog: Here's my recipe for Spaetzle:
> 
> 2 XL eggs or 3 smaller ones, pinch of salt, 3 heaped tablespoons of all-purpose flour.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for sharing..brought back memories. I am glad for the recipe. Mother used to put these in a cream sauce base. We grew up calling them Riebele. She would make them stiff enough so she could use her fingers to roll them into the boiling cream sauce base. I am going to try them.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

flyty1n said:


> Thank you so much for sharing..brought back memories. I am glad for the recipe. Mother used to put these in a cream sauce base. We grew up calling them Riebele. She would make them stiff enough so she could use her fingers to roll them into the boiling cream sauce base. I am going to try them.


Forgot to mention........ In my original post above that I add a pinch of Nutmeg to the flour and eggs.

So many different ways of making them. I too make the thicker ones.

When I have spinach or herbs, I blend these into a paste and add to the recipe as well. My sister-in-law also uses Liver, I don't like those so haven't even attempted to make them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> So many different ways of making them. I too make the thicker ones.
> 
> When I have spinach or herbs, I blend these into a paste and add to the recipe as well. My sister-in-law also uses Liver, I don't like those so haven't even attempted to make them.


I am fairly certain I have seen recipes for similar noodles, pressed through a colander, I would really have to hunt for the Spraetzle press!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Caught up; busy knitting for KAP. TTYL Payers tht every9oe is well or on the mend. Hugs.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi all. Back from the lake and mom has been taken home. Now trying to convince myself I am ready to go back to work. The next two days are supposed to be cooler and less humidity but more smoke. 
Haven't even unpacked from the weekend but I never put the bags away for long.
Mom and niece went to the candy store and bought me a huge bag of fesh taffy. Will have to bring some to work to share with the girls. Made them pizza bars last week and they went crazy. 
Another busy week, hope all have had a great weekend and are resting up.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> I suspect that earlier ultrasounds are the most likely to be accurate as I would think that the earlier in the less likely to be influenced by the size of the baby. And I know an unofficial 10 week one said that and I'm assuming the official on edid also as at first they kept to the orginal date.
> It's amazing they let you go so long if they thought he was due in September.


Yes--but they said as long as he was doing fine, they'd wait and see, but then, they said they'd induce me the next Monday if I didn't go into labor. I was getting ready to go to my appt that Monday morning and lo and behold! So it all worked out. He was a bit jaundiced at birth, but that cleared very quickly and all was well.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am fairly certain I have seen recipes for similar noodles, pressed through a colander, I would really have to hunt for the Spraetzle press!


Yes you can use a colander as well, just takes forever for the dough to pass through.

eBay.com or Amazon.com sell them.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma - so good to see you posting. What a tough road your Mom is on and you and your family are right there with her. Hope that the changes in medicines makes a big difference. Your smoothie sounds like quite the power house!!! 

Thanks for the Spaetzle recipe. I've made these in the past by piping the dough into the boiling water using a zip lock bag with one corner clipped off. It works very well. I love them in a cream/cheesy sauce with vegetables.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Howdy all!! I hope that everyone had a great and safe 4th. 
We had a great time, we got to the reservoir at about 9:30 pm on Friday, Christopher dawdles a bit so we got a little later start than we wanted. We got to have the fun of putting up the new tent in the dark with lanterns, thankfully, my brother and niece were there already and had the spot picked and helped us get set up, then we sat around the fire for a couple hours and just caught up. Saturday, we were up bright and early, had eaten breakfast and gotten on the lake by about 7am or so, we always go in to camp for lunch and then back out after the kids rode the tube behind the boat for an hour or so. David caught the only fish, rainbow trout late in the afternoon (and ate part tonight for dinner), we had a rattlesnake under my brothers truck, he found it right after we had all been setting right there eating dinner, with the dogs running around(Ryssa was on leash but on the ground), they caught it on a shovel with a long pole and took it out of camp and across the road into the brush on the other side of the road and away from any other campers, then they started checking in all the brush around and found another, a bit bigger, got rid of that one too, and finished checking the whole area and didn't find any others, thankfully. Then we had thunder and lightening, and a good rain, that passed and we had more rain, so we went to bed at a decent time, of course there were other campers putting off fireworks and yelling at about 1am, even though it was raining. lol. We were going to stay until about 4pm and then come home but since the wind was too strong and it was to rain again, we went ahead and packed up and came home early, DB and DN were going to stay until tomorrow but decided to go home also. 
We had a wonderful time though, David has to head to Ohio tomorrow, then back to Omaha and then back out to Kentucky, hopefully he'll be back either Friday night or Saturday morning, so that he can have a little time around here to get some things done before we head to Yellowstone a week from tomorrow, praying for good weather for this Yellowstone trip. :roll: 
Ryssa had no problems with the boat, and while swimming is not at this time, her favorite sport, she did swim, we didn't give her much choice, lol. She thinks she bigger than a German Shepherd though, my DB had a very large German Shepherd that he takes everywhere with him, he's a sweet dog, Ryssa growled at him and when he got too close, she snapped at his nose, poor guy, he backed off and wouldn't go near her again unless it was necessary, then late on Sat, he went with DN in the truck up the road and when he got back, she was so happy to see him, she was bouncing on her back legs licking his nose. lolol She was loving him by the time we left today, she's such a silly dog. I have a white spot on each arm, where she was laying on the boat. 
We had a great drive home, got home and the wind picked up, and then it rained, the electric went out for about 30-45min. Ryssa usually will go out in the rain, lol, this evening she went to the door, when she saw it was raining, she turned and ran back to the living room. lol
She'll stay with Marla when we go to Yellowstone, she'll be mad, but she'll get over it. 
Okay, off to read Sams recipes, for having lot your opening, you sure recovered just fine. 
HUGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Thanks for those links Darowil. I need more online jigsaws like a hole in the head - but I did enjoy them!


Well how could I not provide the coffee and cakes for the Tea Party when they just sit up and look at me?
Well more puzzles makes a change to more patterns doesn't it? and puzzles take less time- well if you limit it to one puzzle.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~DITTO! "Summary Divas"....I like that term! I appreciate them.
> Thanks for the yummy sounding recipes, too, Sam. I hope everyone had a nice 4th. We had "booms" all day, but I never saw where they were coming from. We have had DD and her family here all week, so it has been busy! The computer has been "fixed"...mostly...so I should be a little more present at the table...let's hope. We'll be in Chicago for 9 more days, then we head back to Ohio....for an unknown amount of time.
> 
> While perusing one of the gazillion catalogs I get, what should I happen to spy???? A BUBBLE WRAP SUIT! I will try to send a picture. I just about fell out of my chair! Too funny!
> ...


Love the buble wrap suit- wonder who should get the first one we make? Maybe that what should be done at the KAP- make them for a number of our KTPers!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Most have been in fairly remote areas but yesterday they announced the evacuation of LaRonge, which is the biggest northern community.
> very scary, smoke warnings for our area again.
> http://www.ckom.com/story/lac-la-ronge-communities-evacuate-fire-creeps-closer/565991


Thats an aweful lot of people to evacuate. Hard to co-ordinate and find places for so many to stay. And especially as for many it could be quite a while before they are able to get bak to there homes.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sonja - love seeing your knitting.
> 
> Julie - thanks for the recipes.
> 
> Mary - I thought the picture looked like Sydney so am glad that Gwen confirmed it. Matthew, very well done. Can't wait to see more.


Ditto!

Martina, I do hope they get your house sorted soon. You've been waiting far too long.

Daralene, take care, and hope to see you posting again soon.

We had our company today (his ex, her fiance, and son, DIL, and the kids) and he grilled the steaks and burgers and hot dogs...of course I ate too much. :mrgreen: Then I went back to my current crochet project after getting things cleaned up. Felt the temperature drop suddenly and then it rained a bit, so it's nice and cool right now.

Going back to it--hugs & blessings & healing thoughts.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Thanks for the great recipes and new opening. I've just printed the Greek chicken and the potato salad recipes, sound like they will provide the menu for the next time it is my turn to do Sunday dinner.
> I will put out the flag tomorrow, first thing, and go to the neighborhood breakfast, then home to deadhead some more roses before it gets too hot. Up to 100 today, supposed to do the same or a bit less tomorrow. I am a bit worried about fireworks in my neighborhood, even though posted forbidden on my side of the street, so shall have the garden hose at the ready. Thanks so much for the summary, Kate.


We were having a conversation about fly fishing while we were on the boat yesterday and I told the guys that I'd ask you as you would probably know, do you all make a fly like a mosquito, there were so many of them around we wondered if the trout eat them. 
I need to go deadhead my roses, the few that have bloomed, the hail really beat them up last month. 
Hope you had a great 4th and not too much noise, they are prohibited here in town also, but it seems that the neighbors have no problems with spending several hours late at night setting them off, all last week.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Mary, so glad you all are having a good vacation, relaxing by the pool sounds wonderful, relaxing on the boat was good also(other than the sunburn, despite the sunblock).  

Spider, sounds like a great way to spend the weekend, it's nice that your mom was able to join you. 
Don't you just love biting bugs? NOT! 
Have a great week.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Darlaene good to see you again. Things aren't easy for you mother are they? Hope changing the meds clears up the confusion for your mother. I assume they are checking for other possible causes like urninary tract infection as well.
You sister desreves a rest- maybe she willl just want to do nothing! How nice that she wants to spend it with you. Have a lovley time with your sister.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> You should have got her to do it this morning!kept her mind of what was going on- who cares what the hair looked after!
> 
> Vicks due date has been moved back (or is forward?) so it is now 29th November. I gave her strict instructions that the 27th is not allowed- think I might have mentioned that the first ever day/night cricket test will be start here that day.
> On the way to Guild today my friend asked how we would do in the football (I couldn't drop her back from Guild as I was leaving early for the football) and I said we will lose- and then told her we are playing well enough to beat a top team but not today as even when we are playing really well we don't usually at the ground we pplayed at. But I am thrilled to say I was wrong- my nice relaxing game watching us lose had a few tense moments before we got far enough ahead to not be able to lose the game. And they were the 2nd top team-so my prediction came true a little earleir than I expected.
> ...


Now hopefully she'll deliver either before your match or on or after the new due date. 
Oh that's awful, I hope that they find whoever did it, quickly.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Sounds like my Son in Law. Not sure how he is going to cope with a baby or even worse a child in his car.


Oh my, his world is about to be turned upside down isn't it?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kaye glad you had a good weekend- even with the presence of the rattle snakes. So Ryssa passed her first camping experience.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh my, his world is about to be turned upside down isn't it?


It sure is! SIL when the baby arrives(.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Margaret you know since you banned the 27th that will be when the grandbaby arrives....LOL.


 :lol: And here I was trying so hard to be good and not say that very same thing. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> It sure is! SIL when the baby arrives(.


lol


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Now hopefully she'll deliver either before your match or on or after the new due date.
> Oh that's awful, I hope that they find whoever did it, quickly.


They are looking for her son I think I heard on the radio this morning. 
I actually looked up the figures for murder rates for each state here. We are second in the country for murder rates (and the only one higher has a very high indigenous population with the major issues that seem to accompany all indigenous populations).


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Kaye glad you had a good weekend- even with the presence of the rattle snakes. So Ryssa passed her first camping experience.


Thank you, yes she did, no fear of the boat at all, and she could have cared less about the fish, until it was cooked of course, then she wanted her fair share, the way she was acting tonight, you'd think she'd caught it. lol 
Even the fireworks didn't bother her, she just watched them flashing in the sky with great interest but never a growl or shaking or anything.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

And now to go and have lunch and then get shopping.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> They are looking for her son I think I heard on the radio this morning.
> I actually looked up the figures for murder rates for each state here. We are second in the country for murder rates (and the only one higher has a very high indigenous population with the major issues that seem to accompany all indigenous populations).


I just do not understand how family can do something like that to each other, well I don't really understand how anyone can do that to another, but to kill ones own mother is just beyond what my mind can make sense of.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> And now to go and have lunch and then get shopping.


Have fun and stay safe.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, yes she did, no fear of the boat at all, and she could have cared less about the fish, until it was cooked of course, then she wanted her fair share, the way she was acting tonight, you'd think she'd caught it. lol
> Even the fireworks didn't bother her, she just watched them flashing in the sky with great interest but never a growl or shaking or anything.


Glad all went well, despite Rattlesnakes.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> Hi all. I have been among the missing, for which I apologize.
> 
> My back has been giving me fits. I am back on the scooter while shopping. I have no problems using the scooter .... My family not so much. I tell you, my DD has absolutely NO sense of adventure. You run over ONE person ONE time .... And they NEVER let you forget it.
> 
> ...


Gigi!!! Welcome back, I've missed you and your sense of humor so much.

Oh my, well certainly prayers for your DD and the baby, and hopefully it will be a fairly quick labor so that she will not have to tough it out too terribly long. 
I would have to agree, just staying makes more sense than going back and forth. By the way, congrats on the grandbaby when it arrives. 
LOL! Hopefully your sister won't have to deny knowing you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Glad all went well, despite Rattlesnakes.


Thank you, it was a bit of a eye opener, let me tell you. 15 years in Texas and I never saw a single rattler, but in Wyoming, I've seen two all in the same 15 minute period, I could do without going through that adventure ever again. 
How are you and Ringo doing?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Spending time getting pictures for Matthew to use. We visited a local zoo that is relatively small so only takes a little less than 2 hours to get through and that included staying for the feeding of the penguins. I will try to share a few pictures from today.


The pictures from the zoo are great, but I love the pics that Matthew is drawing. 
Sounds like you all are having a great time. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, it was a bit of a eye opener, let me tell you. 15 years in Texas and I never saw a single rattler, but in Wyoming, I've seen two all in the same 15 minute period, I could do without going through that adventure ever again.
> How are you and Ringo doing?


We are reaching the countdown to our trip- it will be quite an adventure!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> We were having a conversation about fly fishing while we were on the boat yesterday and I told the guys that I'd ask you as you would probably know, do you all make a fly like a mosquito, there were so many of them around we wondered if the trout eat them.
> .


Check this out. The mosquito is a very excellent trout catcher.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I made it all the way up to page 7, but I'm pooped and off to bed, have a great night all. 
Sweet dreams.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Check this out. The mosquito is a very excellent trout catcher.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> We are reaching the countdown to our trip- it will be quite an adventure!


And I can't wait to hear all about it, I hope you have a grand time.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> And I can't wait to hear all about it, I hope you have a grand time.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> How close is this to your home? Is this near your son's job? I do hope they can get this under control soon.


LaRonge is about 6hr drive(500 km) north of us, one of the last communities to have road access. It's closer to where my son works but east of there. No danger to our home, just the nasty smoke. I feel sorry for all those being evacuated. There are lots of fishing camps up there that will lose their summer incomes too


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm in the middle of knitting a white with grey trim baby girl set but I got bored so I have been trying some different sandal toppings


So cute as always!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> They originated from the ex's partner- so I guess they are family recipes- coming with Mwyffanwy's particular recommendation, as it happens- she loved anything that would jazz up her school lunch box.


I wonder why it is called "cheese" rather than jam?


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Thank you so much for sharing..brought back memories. I am glad for the recipe. Mother used to put these in a cream sauce base. We grew up calling them Riebele.
> 
> So interesting. My mother and grandmother used to make them. Grandma put them in chicken soup and called the Rivele. My mother would Fry steak, and when it was done, she would add butter to the drippings and fry the Spaetzle in the mixture. So bad for the heart, but so good. We would have them with garden leaf lettuce with a sweet sour vinegar and bacon dressing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I wonder why it is called "cheese" rather than jam?


It is quite solid, Bonnie- not like a jam at all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

another great picture gwen - love the purple. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Caught up; busy knitting for KAP. TTYL Payers tht every9oe is well or on the mend. Hugs.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending warm healing energy to you and your mom - wrap you both up in warm healing energy. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Just a quick drop-in to say hello. Haven't been accomplishing much but today I got out some linen yarn and needles and am making either a facecloth or dishcloth. I'm trying to duplicate the stitch that Caren did for the KAP cloths last year. Have done 4 rows and it feels good to be starting knitting again. Got up to 50 jumps on the rebounder and believe it or not, no pain, in fact less pain now.
> Mom is having panic attacks and paranoia and some of the drugs might be involved so they are changing everything around with the meds and quite confusing for her. She got very confused with my one brother there and made him leave. Fortunately my sister was home from work. She has kidney disease as a result of the meds., which could also cause confusion. She is having trouble breathing again too. I'm hoping to get to see the grandchildren again before we go back down. My one sister is going to come up here for a few days and I sure do plan to show her a good time. She has worked so hard and this is her vacation.....coming to see li'l ol' me.
> I'm sure someday life will quiet down and I will get my energy back. Eating sure hasn't been what it normally is. Did a smoothie yesterday with dandelion greens, cilantro, parsley, lemon pineapple, probiotics, carrots, celery, well...LOL...you could say everything but the kitchen sink. Not quite but it was a power house. I even put coffee beans, green tea, and cleansing tea in it. No wonder I did 50 jumps on the rebounder and did the stairs 3x today with no pain. I'm starting to come back and I need to. Sure don't need me run down with mom ill.
> Big Hugs to all of you. I'll post a photo of my little cloth I'm knitting when I get a little more done. Just started a few hours ago. I'm listening to lots of inspiring videos and trying to think of exhaustion as "nicely relaxed." It's helping. :shock: :shock: :shock: I don't like lying, but sometimes trying to fool oneself helps. :wink: :lol: :lol:
> Hope you all had a great 4th of July. We saw the fireworks from one of the upstairs bedrooms and they were Spectacular.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Norma, I hope they get a good treatment set up for your Chrones & you're feeling better soon.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Norma, I hope they get a good treatment set up for your Chrones & you're feeling better soon.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Norma, I hope they get a good treatment set up for your Chrones & you're feeling better soon.

Kiwi, thanks for sharing the spazele recipe, they are so good.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

time for me to go to bed. --- sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> time for me to go to bed. --- sam


Sleep well, Sam! Hi to Hickory from me and Ringo!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Just a quick drop-in to say hello. Haven't been accomplishing much but today I got out some linen yarn and needles and am making either a facecloth or dishcloth. I'm trying to duplicate the stitch that Caren did for the KAP cloths last year. Have done 4 rows and it feels good to be starting knitting again. Got up to 50 jumps on the rebounder and believe it or not, no pain, in fact less pain now.
> Mom is having panic attacks and paranoia and some of the drugs might be involved so they are changing everything around with the meds and quite confusing for her. She got very confused with my one brother there and made him leave. Fortunately my sister was home from work. She has kidney disease as a result of the meds., which could also cause confusion. She is having trouble breathing again too. I'm hoping to get to see the grandchildren again before we go back down. My one sister is going to come up here for a few days and I sure do plan to show her a good time. She has worked so hard and this is her vacation.....coming to see li'l ol' me.
> I'm sure someday life will quiet down and I will get my energy back. Eating sure hasn't been what it normally is. Did a smoothie yesterday with dandelion greens, cilantro, parsley, lemon pineapple, probiotics, carrots, celery, well...LOL...you could say everything but the kitchen sink. Not quite but it was a power house. I even put coffee beans, green tea, and cleansing tea in it. No wonder I did 50 jumps on the rebounder and did the stairs 3x today with no pain. I'm starting to come back and I need to. Sure don't need me run down with mom ill.
> Big Hugs to all of you. I'll post a photo of my little cloth I'm knitting when I get a little more done. Just started a few hours ago. I'm listening to lots of inspiring videos and trying to think of exhaustion as "nicely relaxed." It's helping. :shock: :shock: :shock: I don't like lying, but sometimes trying to fool oneself helps. :wink: :lol: :lol:
> Hope you all had a great 4th of July. We saw the fireworks from one of the upstairs bedrooms and they were Spectacular.


Good to hear from you Daralene but I'm sorry to hear Mom is still having all sorts of problems. I think a lot may well be connected with her medication. Hopefully when that is sorted she will start to feel better, and you too. Please take care of yourself and get as much rest as you can while you're home. Sending lots of healing hugs for you and Mom. x


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

After a long day yesterday, My niece's baby finally put in an appearance at 11.17pm! Meet Harry Samuel, 8lb 15oz.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> After a long day yesterday, My niece's baby finally put in an appearance at 11.17pm! Meet Harry Samuel, 8lb 15oz.


He certainly took his time, but well worth waiting for! He's gorgeous. Love the name too.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> After a long day yesterday, My niece's baby finally put in an appearance at 11.17pm! Meet Harry Samuel, 8lb 15oz.


Congratulations to your extended family Kate . He's gorgeous 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> After a long day yesterday, My niece's baby finally put in an appearance at 11.17pm! Meet Harry Samuel, 8lb 15oz.


Grandma and now Great Aunt- Luke's playmates are increasing in number. The wait was worth it! Congratulations to your niece and her family, and their Aunty!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is quite solid, Bonnie- not like a jam at all.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: I love damson cheese. DH has beehives near wild damson trees :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sonja, those outfits are fit for the new princess!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

KateB said:


> After a long day yesterday, My niece's baby finally put in an appearance at 11.17pm! Meet Harry Samuel, 8lb 15oz.


He is gorgeous. Prayers for them all.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I managed to go to the concert. Today I am exhausted but it was worth it.

They performed Vivaldi Double Trumpet Concerto and Mozart Requiem. It was stupendous. The youngest performer was 14 the oldest 22. They were a credit and according to DGD they had rehersed very hard and she had grown fiddling muscles or as her Grandad would say he loves it when they "saw" a lot.

Thank you for all your backing. I am sure I couldn't have done it without you.:thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Just a quick cutie video of the darling Serena


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Serena is too cute for words :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Grandma and now Great Aunt- Luke's playmates are increasing in number. The wait was worth it! Congratulations to your niece and her family, and their Aunty!


He's actually my tenth great nephew/niece! At our family gathering at new year this year we will have 11 children of the 'third' generation ranging from a few months old to ten years old!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Sonja, those outfits are fit for the new princess!


Thank you very much Norma that's very nice if you to say and I'm really glad that you managed to go to the concert
Sonja


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Just a quick cutie video of the darling Serena


Just gorgeous! And I love the hairstyle!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I managed to go to the concert. Today I am exhausted but it was worth it.
> 
> They performed Vivaldi Double Trumpet Concerto and Mozart Requiem. It was stupendous. The youngest performer was 14 the oldest 22. They were a credit and according to DGD they had rehersed very hard and she had grown fiddling muscles or as her Grandad would say he loves it when they "saw" a lot.
> 
> Thank you for all your backing. I am sure I couldn't have done it without you.:thumbup:


Glad you got there and enjoyed it. :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> After a long day yesterday, My niece's baby finally put in an appearance at 11.17pm! Meet Harry Samuel, 8lb 15oz.


He's darling...congratulations to Mom, Dad and the rest of the family.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> After a long day yesterday, My niece's baby finally put in an appearance at 11.17pm! Meet Harry Samuel, 8lb 15oz.


What a gorgeous big boy. Congrats to all the family


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I managed to go to the concert. Today I am exhausted but it was worth it.
> 
> They performed Vivaldi Double Trumpet Concerto and Mozart Requiem. It was stupendous. The youngest performer was 14 the oldest 22. They were a credit and according to DGD they had rehersed very hard and she had grown fiddling muscles or as her Grandad would say he loves it when they "saw" a lot.
> 
> Thank you for all your backing. I am sure I couldn't have done it without you.:thumbup:


getting out would have helped you feel better I'm sure and then to enjoy it as well. Allow yourslef to do nothing today to recover. Hopefully now you will be able to gradually do more and more things.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Just a quick cutie video of the darling Serena


How cute is she?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> How cute is she?


Just a tiny little bit. LOL :XD:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Another very hot day today until now . Thunderstorm started about 10 minutes ago with very heavy downpour . I've just listened to my husband trying to get the dog in . It's took him a good few minutes with her not moving until he shouted . She obviously didn't like his tone as once she got right beside him she decided to have a good shake . I'm sure she had a smile on her face as he got soaked I definitely did 😜
> Sonja


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I'm in the middle of knitting a white with grey trim baby girl set but I got bored so I have been trying some different sandal toppings


They are all adorable Sonja.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Just a quick drop-in to say hello. Haven't been accomplishing much but today I got out some linen yarn and needles and am making either a facecloth or dishcloth. I'm trying to duplicate the stitch that Caren did for the KAP cloths last year. Have done 4 rows and it feels good to be starting knitting again. Got up to 50 jumps on the rebounder and believe it or not, no pain, in fact less pain now.
> Mom is having panic attacks and paranoia and some of the drugs might be involved so they are changing everything around with the meds and quite confusing for her. She got very confused with my one brother there and made him leave. Fortunately my sister was home from work. She has kidney disease as a result of the meds., which could also cause confusion. She is having trouble breathing again too. I'm hoping to get to see the grandchildren again before we go back down. My one sister is going to come up here for a few days and I sure do plan to show her a good time. She has worked so hard and this is her vacation.....coming to see li'l ol' me.
> I'm sure someday life will quiet down and I will get my energy back. Eating sure hasn't been what it normally is. Did a smoothie yesterday with dandelion greens, cilantro, parsley, lemon pineapple, probiotics, carrots, celery, well...LOL...you could say everything but the kitchen sink. Not quite but it was a power house. I even put coffee beans, green tea, and cleansing tea in it. No wonder I did 50 jumps on the rebounder and did the stairs 3x today with no pain. I'm starting to come back and I need to. Sure don't need me run down with mom ill.
> Big Hugs to all of you. I'll post a photo of my little cloth I'm knitting when I get a little more done. Just started a few hours ago. I'm listening to lots of inspiring videos and trying to think of exhaustion as "nicely relaxed." It's helping. :shock: :shock: :shock: I don't like lying, but sometimes trying to fool oneself helps. :wink: :lol: :lol:
> Hope you all had a great 4th of July. We saw the fireworks from one of the upstairs bedrooms and they were Spectacular.


Sorry to hear that your mum isnt so well again. It is a hard battle for sure. HUGS.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, so happy you are beginning to feel better. Healing energy for your Mom.
Norma, glad you got to concert. Rest today.
Kaye, don't like rattlers either. Stepped on one in campground one 4th of July.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Just a quick drop-in to say hello. Haven't been accomplishing much but today I got out some linen yarn and needles and am making either a facecloth or dishcloth. I'm trying to duplicate the stitch that Caren did for the KAP cloths last year. Have done 4 rows and it feels good to be starting knitting again. Got up to 50 jumps on the rebounder and believe it or not, no pain, in fact less pain now.
> Mom is having panic attacks and paranoia and some of the drugs might be involved so they are changing everything around with the meds and quite confusing for her. She got very confused with my one brother there and made him leave. Fortunately my sister was home from work. She has kidney disease as a result of the meds., which could also cause confusion. She is having trouble breathing again too. I'm hoping to get to see the grandchildren again before we go back down. My one sister is going to come up here for a few days and I sure do plan to show her a good time. She has worked so hard and this is her vacation.....coming to see li'l ol' me.
> I'm sure someday life will quiet down and I will get my energy back. Eating sure hasn't been what it normally is. Did a smoothie yesterday with dandelion greens, cilantro, parsley, lemon pineapple, probiotics, carrots, celery, well...LOL...you could say everything but the kitchen sink. Not quite but it was a power house. I even put coffee beans, green tea, and cleansing tea in it. No wonder I did 50 jumps on the rebounder and did the stairs 3x today with no pain. I'm starting to come back and I need to. Sure don't need me run down with mom ill.
> Big Hugs to all of you. I'll post a photo of my little cloth I'm knitting when I get a little more done. Just started a few hours ago. I'm listening to lots of inspiring videos and trying to think of exhaustion as "nicely relaxed." It's helping. :shock: :shock: :shock: I don't like lying, but sometimes trying to fool oneself helps. :wink: :lol: :lol:
> Hope you all had a great 4th of July. We saw the fireworks from one of the upstairs bedrooms and they were Spectacular.


I'm so sorry to hear your mother is still having so many health problems. I pray for her and you each day. You're inspiring doing as much as you do.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Sounds like you had a wonderful weekend. Ryssa is so entertaining!!
Junek


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> After a long day yesterday, My niece's baby finally put in an appearance at 11.17pm! Meet Harry Samuel, 8lb 15oz.


Aaaw, just gorgeous.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> I managed to go to the concert. Today I am exhausted but it was worth it.
> 
> They performed Vivaldi Double Trumpet Concerto and Mozart Requiem. It was stupendous. The youngest performer was 14 the oldest 22. They were a credit and according to DGD they had rehersed very hard and she had grown fiddling muscles or as her Grandad would say he loves it when they "saw" a lot.
> 
> Thank you for all your backing. I am sure I couldn't have done it without you.:thumbup:


Great to hear that you managed to go. :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

KateB said:


> After a long day yesterday, My niece's baby finally put in an appearance at 11.17pm! Meet Harry Samuel, 8lb 15oz.


Another boy in the family. He's a darling. You'll have lots of baby pictures to share with us!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Just a quick cutie video of the darling Serena


She's such a darling.....


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

And another beautiful baby. 


KateB said:


> After a long day yesterday, My niece's baby finally put in an appearance at 11.17pm! Meet Harry Samuel, 8lb 15oz.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Serena has grown so much and is just as cute as can be.


sugarsugar said:


> Just a quick cutie video of the darling Serena


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Just a quick cutie video of the darling Serena


How happy is she . I love the dancing

Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jknappva said:


> Sounds like you had a wonderful weekend. Ryssa is so entertaining!!
> Junek


I think Ryssa enjoyed her holiday weekend just as much as you all did maybe even more . Did she fall fast asleep when she got home ? 
Sonja


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

What adorable little ones--welcome to the world, Harry!

Off to work this morning--sending healing thoughts, hugs & blessings to all.

The crochet project is coming along well so far, too.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Welcome to the new little one.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

KateB said:


> Happy fourth of July to all my American friends!
> 
> ~~~Great picture! :thumbup: Thanks!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> We are reaching the countdown to our trip- it will be quite an adventure!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Maya and I walked 10 min., then (jogged 4min./walk 1 min.)x4, then walked 10 minutes with Pat and her golden Randy. Fun.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> LaRonge is about 6hr drive(500 km) north of us, one of the last communities to have road access. It's closer to where my son works but east of there. No danger to our home, just the nasty smoke. I feel sorry for all those being evacuated. There are lots of fishing camps up there that will lose their summer incomes too


The smoke can be just as dangerous so I hope you are taking precautions from breathing all of that in. So sad for the beautiful countryside being burned up and the loss of income as well as property for those who live there.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Just a quick cutie video of the darling Serena


What a sweetheart Serena is, I can't believe how big has gotten.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Kate...The new addition to the family is so precious and a healthy size. What fun you will have at the family reunion!

Cathy and Daralene...I hope your moms will gain strength and regain their awareness of the life around them. Such a trying time for sure.

Poledra...So glad you had a great time camping. Rattlesnakes would be more than I would want to contend with while on vacation. Can't wait to see you next month.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: I love damson cheese. DH has beehives near wild damson trees :thumbup:


How wonderful- one just does not see Damsons here- and even the Black Doris are hard to locate. (except in tins)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Just a quick cutie video of the darling Serena


She is such a gorgeous little one- so happy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> He's actually my tenth great nephew/niece! At our family gathering at new year this year we will have 11 children of the 'third' generation ranging from a few months old to ten years old!


Wow! I keep forgetting how big families are when there are cousins around- so different from my own situation!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

The Guernsey for Cousin Jean, as it is at the moment, apart from the initials both sides are more or less the same. About 30cm done, 48 to the underarm.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

That is beautiful work , Julie. She is a lucky cousin.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> That is beautiful work , Julie. She is a lucky cousin.


Thanks Martina!
I am just hoping she can cope with an asymmetrical design- apparently she is a OCD about symmetry!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Guernsey for Cousin Jean, as it is at the moment, apart from the initials both sides are more or less the same. About 30cm done, 48 to the underarm.


Looking good Julie . It's definite growing 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Looking good Julie . It's definite growing
> Sonja


Thank you Sonja! at 364 stitches, I think it is, on each round, it does take a number of minutes to get there!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Sonja! at 364 stitches, I think it is, on each round, it does take a number of minutes to get there!


That is a lot of work for one round. What yarn are you using? What size needles?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> That is a lot of work for one round. What yarn are you using? What size needles?


That's what I was thinking .I would be there forever just doing one round
Sonja


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Guernsey for Cousin Jean, as it is at the moment, apart from the initials both sides are more or less the same. About 30cm done, 48 to the underarm.


Coming along nicely Julie. A beautiful colour, I'm sure your cousin will love it, especially in a cold Scottish winter!
Oops. Just seen the comment about OCD!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> That is a lot of work for one round. What yarn are you using? What size needles?


The Guernsey wool that is being spun in Yorkshire from Frangipani in Cornwall- it is 5 ply worsted spun- and I am on 2.75mm needles, which were the smallest interchangeables that I had. The turquoise one I will be working on next I will use 3mm needles. Then I hope to make one for myself! Again on 2.75mm.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Wow, that is a fine needle for 5ply. I know it is what is required but must be quite hard work.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's what I was thinking .I would be there forever just doing one round
> Sonja


I would take forever doing the little bits and pieces that you do so well, Sonja- basically I enjoy the mathematical side of the motifs I am working with!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Coming along nicely Julie. A beautiful colour, I'm sure your cousin will love it, especially in a cold Scottish winter!
> Oops. Just seen the comment about OCD!


Seeing as how she chose her favourite colour- I hope that will be the important factor!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Wow, that is a fine needle for 5ply. I know it is what is required but must be quite hard work.


I worked to Alice Starmore's suggested gauge - but ended up using my Rae Compton book as the inspiration for the design. I am having to watch my thumbs for fatigue- but working from 'above', does not seem to be affecting my tension, and relieves the pressure particularly on my right thumb.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Guernsey for Cousin Jean, as it is at the moment, apart from the initials both sides are more or less the same. About 30cm done, 48 to the underarm.


This is so beautiful, Julie. I know Cousin Jean will love it!
Junek


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Guernsey for Cousin Jean, as it is at the moment, apart from the initials both sides are more or less the same. About 30cm done, 48 to the underarm.


Wow! Stunning and a glorious colour.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Guernsey for Cousin Jean, as it is at the moment, apart from the initials both sides are more or less the same. About 30cm done, 48 to the underarm.


Coming along beautifully, love the color too.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Coming along beautifully, love the color too.


Agreed! :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> This is so beautiful, Julie. I know Cousin Jean will love it!
> Junek


She already loves the colour- I know that! Just hope she is happy with the motifs- have yet to email her the pics of progress.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Wow! Stunning and a glorious colour.


Thank you so much, Norma! Hope when you read this that you are feeling somewhat better.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Coming along beautifully, love the color too.


Thank you !


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Agreed! :thumbup:


Thank you, Sorlenna!


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

We had a quiet 4th of July weekend. I finished one of my Crayon Box socks and just have the bind off to do on the second one. Our next door neighbor short fireworks for his daughters for a short while and that was about it. My big ole lab is scared to death of fireworks and rain/thunder. My cat is afraid of loud noises of any kind. I dont know why but when I start to open a soda can he will get up and run.
Sunday we went to church with a code red weather alert and it pour all during SS and church but when services were over so was the bad weather. I had a nice Sunday afternoon nap (well earned as I have been really working on house, closets and drawersthey get so cluttered). Sunday night I made the toe of one of my Watermelon socks and transferred to my 9 needle. 
Tonight I will make the other watermelon toe and transfer to my 9 needle and bind off the second Crayon Box sock. I am having so much fun having a knitting group to go to and learning a lot from them. I find it comical I have a lot to teach or show them that I have learned here. Just last week I shared Margarets tip of measuring your palm (heel to longest finger tip) to get the required stitches for the foot to the toe or heel.
Angie is back in the hospital and Kelsey goes in Wednesday. Another busy week. Jim has been wonderful planning easy meals as he knows I have pushed it physically with housework and running. No matter how I feel I push myself to make my knitting group and it is so good for me.
SORLENNA, Thank you for posting the link to the nonfelted slipper pattern in the round.
TAMI, I dearly love all my grandkids and babysit when needed, but as you stated there is nothing as sweet as ones privacy after the kids have left the nest.
GWEN, I now have you down for the 20th and Brantley for the 9th. You are being covered in prayer, dear heart.
Norma, I am so sorry to hear you have Crohns Disease but PTL it can be controlled with medication. It can drain you though. I am so glad you got to go to the concert and see your granddaughter perform. I know that was a good shot to the morale.
BONNIE, Those fires/smoke have been going on a long time. Your sons safety is being lifted in prayer and do take care being exposed to the smoke.
CAROL, I know you are enjoying visiting with your DD. There is nothing like a mother/daughter relationship
MARY, Prayers continue for safe travels. We are all thrilled to see you getting some rest. I thought the dog looked like Sydney.
SONJA, Your little pink dress in adorable and the booties are just too cute for words. You are so very talented and I know your charity knits hJOave brought joy to many a mother. 
JULIE, We used to have quince trees when I was growing up and Mom made the best quice jelly. Those were the times. Your Guernsey for Cousin Jean is just beautiful. Your workmanship is outstanding and I love the color she chose. I dont see how anyone would not love this.
DARALENE, It is so good to see you posting. Get some much needed rest. I am so sorry to hear of Moms confusion and kidney disease ( which go hand in hand) and the trouble breathing again. Wonderful that your Sister is coming for a visit. It will be good for you both. Many of us have traveled the path you ladies are on with your Mom. It is both physically and mentally draining. You all are in our prayers.
KIWI, Thank you for the Spaetzel recipe. I have saved it to file.
LINDA, Taffy sounds wonderful. We used to always get it at the state fair. I would have to suck on it now with my teeth in the shape they are in. Did I miss your pizza bar recipe? Glad you had a good time at the lake and Mom was able to join you. Going back to work is the pits.
KAYE JO, Glad you had a good camping trip though the rain dampened it. I would have been gone when the first rattler was discovered. Ryssa was the life of the party wasnt she? Life would be dull without her I am sure. Cudos to David for catching a trout.
KATE, It took long enough but big ole Harry Samuel is a precious little angel. Congratulations to your niece.
CATHY, I absolutely loved the video of Serena. I love the little twig of hair on the top of her head. She is a happy little girl, despite circumstances.
SAM, I just now got to go over the recipes and save to file. You may have lost what you had but I dont see how they could have been better than the ones you posted. I will be a candidate for the bubble wrap. I am a klutz for sure.
I LOVE YOU ALL TO THE MOON AND BACK, BETTY
Special prayers continue for Dawn and family, Melody and family, and Sandi and Alan.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sleep well, Sam! Hi to Hickory from me and Ringo!


 :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is one very cute little boy - they could call him sam fpr short. lol --- sam



KateB said:


> After a long day yesterday, My niece's baby finally put in an appearance at 11.17pm! Meet Harry Samuel, 8lb 15oz.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that would have been a marvelous time - so glad you went. --- sam



Normaedern said:


> I managed to go to the concert. Today I am exhausted but it was worth it.
> 
> They performed Vivaldi Double Trumpet Concerto and Mozart Requiem. It was stupendous. The youngest performer was 14 the oldest 22. They were a credit and according to DGD they had rehersed very hard and she had grown fiddling muscles or as her Grandad would say he loves it when they "saw" a lot.
> 
> Thank you for all your backing. I am sure I couldn't have done it without you.:thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is one very cute little girl there cathy - love her laugh. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Just a quick cutie video of the darling Serena


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Don't know how you do it all, Betty! But thanks for the kind words. Hoping all is routine for your girls. Glad Jim is helping you for meals.



Bulldog said:


> We had a quiet 4th of July weekend. I finished one of my Crayon Box socks and just have the bind off to do on the second one. Our next door neighbor short fireworks for his daughters for a short while and that was about it. My big ole lab is scared to death of fireworks and rain/thunder. My cat is afraid of loud noises of any kind. I dont know why but when I start to open a soda can he will get up and run.
> Sunday we went to church with a code red weather alert and it pour all during SS and church but when services were over so was the bad weather. I had a nice Sunday afternoon nap (well earned as I have been really working on house, closets and drawersthey get so cluttered). Sunday night I made the toe of one of my Watermelon socks and transferred to my 9 needle.
> Tonight I will make the other watermelon toe and transfer to my 9 needle and bind off the second Crayon Box sock. I am having so much fun having a knitting group to go to and learning a lot from them. I find it comical I have a lot to teach or show them that I have learned here. Just last week I shared Margarets tip of measuring your palm (heel to longest finger tip) to get the required stitches for the foot to the toe or heel.
> Angie is back in the hospital and Kelsey goes in Wednesday. Another busy week. Jim has been wonderful planning easy meals as he knows I have pushed it physically with housework and running. No matter how I feel I push myself to make my knitting group and it is so good for me.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and what a gathering that will be. --- sam



KateB said:


> He's actually my tenth great nephew/niece! At our family gathering at new year this year we will have 11 children of the 'third' generation ranging from a few months old to ten years old!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is lovely julie - i don't see how you keep all those designs straight. looks like it will be a warm guernsey. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> The Guernsey for Cousin Jean, as it is at the moment, apart from the initials both sides are more or less the same. About 30cm done, 48 to the underarm.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

JUst lovely Julie.


Lurker 2 said:


> The Guernsey for Cousin Jean, as it is at the moment, apart from the initials both sides are more or less the same. About 30cm done, 48 to the underarm.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Don't know how you do it all, Betty! But thanks for the kind words. Hoping all is routine for your girls. Glad Jim is helping you for meals.


Thank you for the lovely comments from me too Betty . Hope all goes well with your daughters . Glad Jim is helping out with the cooking . I think my husband cooks way better than me or that's what I tell him when I don't feel like cooking 😄Please post a picture of your socks when you are finished 
Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh sonja - darowil

http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/crafty-corner/mickey-crochet-booties/?utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=44c2622559-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-44c2622559-60616885


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> oh sonja - darowil
> 
> http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/crafty-corner/mickey-crochet-booties/?utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=44c2622559-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-44c2622559-60616885


I saw them this morning Sam and as I'm not very good at crochet I'm thinking of trying to see if I can come up with a knitted version 
Sonja


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

just a quick post for help. Im trying to print out patterns that i need and cannot find the one for the thrummed mittens that we are doing at the kap. does anyone have the pattern name or link? I'm at my dd1s right now at the computer.

thanks for any help,
kathy


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Guernsey for Cousin Jean, as it is at the moment, apart from the initials both sides are more or less the same. About 30cm done, 48 to the underarm.


Oh Julie that is coming along brilliantly. Very well done 👍👍😍


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Another wealth of great recipes. Thanks Sam. I remember when I was little that we used to have family get-togethers like you -visiting everyone or going to picnics. Such a shame that this tradition is long gone. I miss those days.

Kate & Margaret - thanks for your summaries. Always so helpful because I do miss a lot.

Hope all my U.S. friends had a great July 4th holiday. We had lots of fireworks to celebrate Canada Day as well as your Independence Day.

Welcome to cside and windbeam. You'll enjoy out TP and Sam's recipes and our conversations.

Kate - congratulations to your SIL & BIL on their Ruby anniversary. Hope your niece's baby arrived safely.

Darowil - Hope Vick heeds your instructions and either has her baby before or after the 27th so the new arrival doesn't upset the game.

Bobglory - Such an exciting time for you waiting with your daughter to deliver her first baby. Hopefully it has arrived already and that your daughter is fine.

Pacer - Wonderful photos. Matthews drawings are great, as usual.

Sonja - your baby girl set is just lovely as are the sandals.

Julie - I had a quince bush at my last home but I cut it down because the worms were making nests. It was just starting to fruit too.

Cashmeregma - So sorry that your mum is having a rough time. Hopefully the change in meds will help to settle her. Sure hope that you aren't overdoing it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Bulldog: Here's my recipe for Spaetzle:
> 
> 2 XL eggs or 3 smaller ones, pinch of salt, 3 heaped tablespoons of all-purpose flour.
> 
> ...


Sounds similar to my dumplings for Hungarian Paprikash, except that I use more flour and add water.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra - Your camping trip sounds like so much fun, except for the rattlesnakes. I'm afraid I would have been too scared to walk around after finding them. Water would have been my favourite spot.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> LaRonge is about 6hr drive(500 km) north of us, one of the last communities to have road access. It's closer to where my son works but east of there. No danger to our home, just the nasty smoke. I feel sorry for all those being evacuated. There are lots of fishing camps up there that will lose their summer incomes too


So sorry for all those people who have to evacuate. Such a trauma for them. Hopefully the fire will not reach their homes.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> After a long day yesterday, My niece's baby finally put in an appearance at 11.17pm! Meet Harry Samuel, 8lb 15oz.


Beautiful little boy. Great name ...my nephew's name is Harry :lol:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Guernsey for Cousin Jean, as it is at the moment, apart from the initials both sides are more or less the same. About 30cm done, 48 to the underarm.


Julie, that is so pretty. I just love the colour.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

with a bit more searching, i finally found the pattern. now to start knitting them.

i'll try to catch up later. need to get home and see what trouble Lila has gotten into.

take care,

Kathy


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I went to a local nursery this morning. Thought I would look for a hanging plant but didn't find anything I liked. However, I did see a pair of flip flops that I liked and bought them. When I got home I was looking at the bill and it said the flips were a size 9. I know I tried on a pair of 7's so went to look at them. Lo and behold...I have one size 7 and one size 9. Now I have to go back tomorrow and change them. How could I be so dumb!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Gigi, prayers for your DD.


~~~DITTO DITTO DITTO....praying for easy, swift delivery!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hello everyone from Lake Erie. The sun is shining and hopefully it will be a nice warm day, although the weatherman did project some rain. We really don't need any more rain for awhile. cute.
> Purly


~~~Where along Lake Erie?


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

martina said:


> From me too. Meanwhile enjoy your scooter adventures.


~~~Menard's has the fastest ones! :lol:


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Haven't had my iPad for a few days, for one reason or another it lost my info and I wasn't able to connect to KP. Have been using my slow, slow, extremely slow Laptop. Half the time it would erase everything I'd typed so ended up not sending many replys.
Hopefully this iPad behaves itself so that I can keep in contact with everyone.
Started a little garden around my deck, so far Ive onlt planted a Hydrangea vine, will be going to the garden centres to see what they have left in Ferns & Hostas. No sun to speak of in this area, but am thinking they will look nice.
A neighbor gave me a beautiful Day Lily for the front of my townhouse, goodness when she said she needed to dig the DL up to make room for her other plant, I thought she meant she was giving me a cutting..... Well this is really large and fills in this space beautifully.
Will try to download a photo or 2 later.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

budasha said:


> I went to a local nursery this morning. Thought I would look for a hanging plant but didn't find anything I liked. However, I did see a pair of flip flops that I liked and bought them. When I got home I was looking at the bill and it said the flips were a size 9. I know I tried on a pair of 7's so went to look at them. Lo and behold...I have one size 7 and one size 9. Now I have to go back tomorrow and change them. How could I be so dumb!


Hopefully the nursery isn't too far away from your home. Not your mistake, salesperson should have checked the sizes.

budasha. Do you have a recipe for a really good Hungarian Gypsy Goulash? I remember eating at a restaurant in Germany many times and they had what they called a "Zigeuner Goulash" in English it would be called a Gypsy Goulash. Maybe it has nothing to do with Hungarian Goulash, just wondering if you had every heard of it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is lovely julie - i don't see how you keep all those designs straight. looks like it will be a warm guernsey. --- sam


Just a matter of keeping counting, Sam! And when you are knitting on the circulars it is quite easy- because you always read from right to left, when I split for the arms it will be a bit more complex.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> JUst lovely Julie.


Glad you like it Gwen!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Oh Julie that is coming along brilliantly. Very well done 👍👍😍


Thank you Caren! I have started typing up the quince recipes.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Rookie hope your cold is finally breaking up for you. Naps are good to help us heal. Hope the doctor won't be necessary, but go if you are not feeling improved.It was wonderful of you to fix the food for your dear poor neighbors. Grief takes such a toll on familes and is so nice when folks can help in the food department.


~~~I have known several folks who have had this nagging, long-lasting cold/flu/annoyance in recent weeks. It just takes time....longer than usual, to clear up and go away. Wishing you speedy recovery, Rookie....and hoping no one else gets it! I had it for a while, too. Not fun. :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Another wealth of great recipes. Thanks Sam. I remember when I was little that we used to have family get-togethers like you -visiting everyone or going to picnics. Such a shame that this tradition is long gone. I miss those days.
> 
> Kate & Margaret - thanks for your summaries. Always so helpful because I do miss a lot.
> 
> ...


That was unfortunate!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Julie, that is so pretty. I just love the colour.


Thank you Liz!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Haven't had my iPad for a few days, for one reason or another it lost my info and I wasn't able to connect to KP. Have been using my slow, slow, extremely slow Laptop. Half the time it would erase everything I'd typed so ended up not sending many replys.
> Hopefully this iPad behaves itself so that I can keep in contact with everyone.
> Started a little garden around my deck, so far Ive onlt planted a Hydrangea vine, will be going to the garden centres to see what they have left in Ferns & Hostas. No sun to speak of in this area, but am thinking they will look nice.
> A neighbor gave me a beautiful Day Lily for the front of my townhouse, goodness when she said she needed to dig the DL up to make room for her other plant, I thought she meant she was giving me a cutting..... Well this is really large and fills in this space beautifully.
> Will try to download a photo or 2 later.


It looks such a lovely home, that you have!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> It looks such a lovely home, that you have!


Thank you. Very tiny to what I had earlier, but also very comfortable and a heck of a lot less cleaning, lol!

"Home is where the Heart is" and that's important for myself.

I would be happy in a tent if it would have to be, that is who I am. I would make sure there would be flowers all around it and always a pot of tea or coffee ready for visitors.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Normaedern wrote:
I have only been out of the house to the Dr for ten days. I have had inflammation of the bowel and have been in a lot of pain. I am sure I have missed things so please forgive me if I have. Everything has been a bit of a blur. I have a tentative diagnosis of Crohn's disease.
________


angelam said:


> So sorry you have been unwell and in so much pain for so long. Crohn's is not nice but at least with a diagnosis you know what you are dealing with. Love and healing hugs to you. x


~~~Absolutely wishing you a speedy diagnosis, and even faster helpful guidance to deal with this. Sorry you have to deal with this, but as many have said....knowing is half the battle....you can move forward with focus. Mountains of healing vibes coming your way!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Thank you. Very tiny to what I had earlier, but also very comfortable and a heck of a lot less cleaning, lol!
> 
> "Home is where the Heart is" and that's important for myself.
> 
> I would be happy in a tent if it would have to be, that is who I am. I would make sure there would be flowers all around it and always a pot of tea or coffee ready for visitors.


 :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That looks like a nice place to have tea...I think I'm going to have to try it out.


~~~I'd love to take you there! The place is sorta' funky....exposed pipes in the ceiling, with HUGE chandeliers! An interesting decor. Soho House is a unique kind of place. We'll plan!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Lucky you I was thinking it was a really nice place too
> Sonja


~~~Everyone is welcome!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Go for it! I love mine though at first it is a bit darker than I prefer but that changes over time. Oh thank for the compliment. It ha relaxed a tiny bit and I really like it.


~~~All through high school I used a purple rinse in my hair. I am still surprised that my mom let me do that....she was pretty "stiff"....although her hair was kinda' "blue"! :lol:

Gwen, I love your new do, too! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Carol tea looks lovely and what a hoot the bubble wrap suit is!


~~~Yeah.....I couldn't stop laughing! I wondered if someone has a connection with that catalog. We've talked about it SO many times! There are SO many candidates for a suit! :lol: :lol:


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

budasha said:


> Sounds similar to my dumplings for Hungarian Paprikash, except that I use more flour and add water.


 So, kindly send recipe for Hungarian Paprikash. thanks.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Julie, that knitting is coming along nicely and is so beautiful, both in color and design.

Normaedern, my heart goes out to you and I am lifting you up in healing prayer. I am so hoping that your doctor will quickly find a great diagnosis and some medication that can help ease your pain.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Just doing a few pages and see Julie's guernsey. Absolutely stunning! :thumbup: 

Gwen, you look more and more like your daughters. You are not just getting better but looking younger too.

What a lovely day. Very relaxed, tee hee, if you remember that I'm using relaxed in place of exhausted. So much nicer. Clothes to the cleaners and outfits that I have never worn that are 15 or more years old to the tailor so I can finally wear them. So happy about that. I'm trying to get rid of things I will never fit into or have been given to me that I never wear and fix things that need fixing. Simplifying life. Think it is a result of mom being so sick and seeing that I don't want to leave a mess for my son and his family should something happen to me. Getting a little done each day. Blinds in 2 bedrooms are completely broken so went and have someone coming to help me put some new ones up. Getting the carpets cleaned and got a coupon to buy some flowers at a discount. We ate out at an Indian restaurant with a coupon for buy one, get one free and I think I ate as good or better than any Maharajah. The owner was quite pleased with the compliment. Such a sweet man with the dearest young family. Picked up the food for the CSA and there are 3 boxes of sweet cherries and one of blueberries along with zucchini, snap peas and sugar peas. Hope I have that right. One you eat the skin along with the pea and the other you don't eat the skin. Swiss chard, cucumbers, and all fresh from the farm. The bouquet is sunflowers, dahlias, snap dragons, etc. Just gorgeous. Our son will pick it up tomorrow and I kept a little out for us. The grandchildren will do the cherries in tomorrow if I'm guessing right.

Got a little more done on my dishcloth and it is turning out so pretty. Never thought of using a pattern like what Caren did but it was my favorite cloth ever, so now I will have another.

Hugs to all. Just such gorgeous days. Wish my mom could be enjoying them but she seems so confused still. Think it is a mistake, but my other sister is letting mom control everything. Mom didn't want the nurse or physical therapist coming so she cancelled them. I think she let her get away with not taking her breathing treatment. All I would say if I were in charge is mom, it is either this or the nursing home again according to the doctor. He gave you the choice and you chose home. But then, I'm not in charge. Just hope mom doesn't get too bad. She needs to be monitored for her kidneys too. I'll have to have a talk with my other sis as she just took over and maybe she is just giving her a few days rest and then will start up again. I HOPE.

Norma, so sorry to hear about the problems you are having. I don't know why but I was just researching a drink they have for those with Crohns. I know so many people with this problem now. Please be well and prayers for your health.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Julie, that knitting is coming along nicely and is so beautiful, both in color and design.
> 
> Normaedern, my heart goes out to you and I am lifting you up in healing prayer. I am so hoping that your doctor will quickly find a great diagnosis and some medication that can help ease your pain.


Thanks, Joyce! Haven't got much knitting done today, so far, but the Handyman was here- and the sitting room curtains are up, and the pelmet has gone above- improves both looks and draught control.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> where do you watch it carol? --- sam


~~~Tour de France...we watch on NBCSP....NBC Sports. They have an HD channel, too.

For le Tour I also go to the official Internet site to get more info as the race progesses (live streaming). I google: le Tour de France....official site

The World Cup we watched on Fox Sports.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

You are very kind, Daralene, thanks!



Cashmeregma said:


> Just doing a few pages and see Julie's guernsey. Absolutely stunning! :thumbup:
> 
> Gwen, you look more and more like your daughters. You are not just getting better but looking younger too.
> 
> ...


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Bulldog: Here's my recipe for Spaetzle:
> 
> 2 XL eggs or 3 smaller ones, pinch of salt, 3 heaped tablespoons of all-purpose flour.
> 
> ...


~~~I have also used a potato ricer for making spaetzle.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, smashing, lovely color, lovely pattern, lovely knitting.
Not surprised napped late morning. Hadn't slept well and then a.m. Exercise.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

darowil said:


> Love the buble wrap suit- wonder who should get the first one we make? Maybe that what should be done at the KAP- make them for a number of our KTPers!


~~~ :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Check this out. The mosquito is a very excellent trout catcher.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

KateB said:


> After a long day yesterday, My niece's baby finally put in an appearance at 11.17pm! Meet Harry Samuel, 8lb 15oz.


~~~OH...so sweet!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kate, what a beautiful new addition to your family, congratulations.
Julie, the Gansey is looking great, such a nice color.
Daralene, I was wondering if you were getting your COOP vegetables again this summer, sounds great. Sorry your mom isn't doing well, such a worry for you.
Your cleaning efforts so your family doesn't have to worry about things if something happens to you makes me chuckle. My neighbors mom went into a nursing homes, she had 2 barrels of yarn, many WIPs & other craft supples, his response wast" What the he'll was she going to do with all this junk" & they sent alot to the dump, I was appalled, I thought they should have taken it to the goodwill store but it was already gone when I heard about it. He brought me 16 balls or part balls if White Buffalo wool as he knew I used it.I've made felted clogs for the whole family & still have yarn.
Kiwi, you have such a lovely looking place.
We are in Prince Rupert on the BC. Coast, having a great time. Not sure where from here, possibly we may go farther north yet, we will see.. Always an adventure touring with the guys.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I managed to go to the concert. Today I am exhausted but it was worth it.
> 
> They performed Vivaldi Double Trumpet Concerto and Mozart Requiem. It was stupendous. The youngest performer was 14 the oldest 22. They were a credit and according to DGD they had rehersed very hard and she had grown fiddling muscles or as her Grandad would say he loves it when they "saw" a lot.
> 
> Thank you for all your backing. I am sure I couldn't have done it without you.:thumbup:


~~~SO glad you got to the concert! It sounds like a grand program!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

[quote=
CAROL, I know you are enjoying visiting with your DD. There is nothing like a mother/daughter relationship

~~~Oh...you are SO right! She lives SO far away! I really miss her...and when she is here life is wonderful!!! We keep hoping she can find a job up here. She is ready to move back north! Keep your fingers crossed everyone...please?

Glad Jim is helping out with some of the tasks at home! You have earned them!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> oh sonja - darowil
> 
> http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/crafty-corner/mickey-crochet-booties/?utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=44c2622559-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-44c2622559-60616885


they look good and shouldn't take long- maybe I'll need to give crochet a go (I can crochet I just prefer to knit).


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Guernsey for Cousin Jean, as it is at the moment, apart from the initials both sides are more or less the same. About 30cm done, 48 to the underarm.


Beautiful work Julie.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Haven't had my iPad for a few days, for one reason or another it lost my info and I wasn't able to connect to KP. Have been using my slow, slow, extremely slow Laptop. Half the time it would erase everything I'd typed so ended up not sending many replys.
> Hopefully this iPad behaves itself so that I can keep in contact with everyone.
> Started a little garden around my deck, so far Ive onlt planted a Hydrangea vine, will be going to the garden centres to see what they have left in Ferns & Hostas. No sun to speak of in this area, but am thinking they will look nice.
> A neighbor gave me a beautiful Day Lily for the front of my townhouse, goodness when she said she needed to dig the DL up to make room for her other plant, I thought she meant she was giving me a cutting..... Well this is really large and fills in this space beautifully.
> Will try to download a photo or 2 later.


~~~What are the purple flowers potted with the geraniums (?).


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Just doing a few pages and see Julie's guernsey. Absolutely stunning! :thumbup:
> 
> ~~~Yeah...it is!
> 
> ...


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

kiwifrau said:


> Thank you. Very tiny to what I had earlier, but also very comfortable and a heck of a lot less cleaning, lol!
> 
> "Home is where the Heart is" and that's important for myself.
> 
> I would be happy in a tent if it would have to be, that is who I am. I would make sure there would be flowers all around it and always a pot of tea or coffee ready for visitors.


Your home is very beautiful and so are the thoughts of your heart. We have been very overcast and hazy here in the US which is being credited to the California and Canadian fires.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

~~~WAHOO! I finally got caught up! Sorta'....I did a lot of skimming. whew!

First...loads of prayers, vibes, and energies to all needing healing. BEST celebratory cheers for birthdays, graduations, anniversaries, awards, successes, new babies, new houses, new jobs, and all victories! High-fives all 'round!

It has taken all day to catch up....over a month's worth of KTP....I don't have energy to write what all was going on in my brain. Just glad to be here....and hope the technology & aging body will let me stay!

G'night....sweet dreams....


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I have also used a potato ricer for making spaetzle.


I was wondering if that would work- must try it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, smashing, lovely color, lovely pattern, lovely knitting.
> Not surprised napped late morning. Hadn't slept well and then a.m. Exercise.


Thank you, Joy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thank you very much, Bonnie- I find it quite addictive knitting!
What a pity they dumped all that yarn.



Bonnie7591 said:


> Kate, what a beautiful new addition to your family, congratulations.
> Julie, the Gansey is looking great, such a nice color.
> Daralene, I was wondering if you were getting your COOP vegetables again this summer, sounds great. Sorry your mom isn't doing well, such a worry for you.
> Your cleaning efforts so your family doesn't have to worry about things if something happens to you makes me chuckle. My neighbors mom went into a nursing homes, she had 2 barrels of yarn, many WIPs & other craft supples, his response wast" What the he'll was she going to do with all this junk" & they sent alot to the dump, I was appalled, I thought they should have taken it to the goodwill store but it was already gone when I heard about it. He brought me 16 balls or part balls if White Buffalo wool as he knew I used it.I've made felted clogs for the whole family & still have yarn.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Beautiful work Julie.


Thank you, Pacer!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kaye, I'm glad you had a great time camping but I think I'd have had a stroke if I saw a rattlesnake. I almost have a fit when I see a little garter snake.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kaye, I'm glad you had a great time camping but I think I'd have had a stroke if I saw a rattlesnake. I almost have a fit when I see a little garter snake.


You have Garter snakes in Canada? I think we used to have them in Scotland, perhaps Kate can put me right on that.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> You have Garter snakes in Canada? I think we used to have them in Scotland, perhaps Kate can put me right on that.


Yes & I know they are supposed to be harmless but I can't stand the sight of them :roll:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes & I know they are supposed to be harmless but I can't stand the sight of them :roll:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Joyce! Haven't got much knitting done today, so far, but the Handyman was here- and the sitting room curtains are up, and the pelmet has gone above- improves both looks and draught control.


That's good to hear Julie now you should be really snug and warm 
Plus it also gives you a lot more privacy 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kate, what a beautiful new addition to your family, congratulations.
> Julie, the Gansey is looking great, such a nice color.
> Daralene, I was wondering if you were getting your COOP vegetables again this summer, sounds great. Sorry your mom isn't doing well, such a worry for you.
> Your cleaning efforts so your family doesn't have to worry about things if something happens to you makes me chuckle. My neighbors mom went into a nursing homes, she had 2 barrels of yarn, many WIPs & other craft supples, his response wast" What the he'll was she going to do with all this junk" & they sent alot to the dump, I was appalled, I thought they should have taken it to the goodwill store but it was already gone when I heard about it. He brought me 16 balls or part balls if White Buffalo wool as he knew I used it.I've made felted clogs for the whole family & still have yarn.
> ...


Glad you are having a great time Bonnie on your adventure hope the weather is nice for you but raining where the fires and your home is 
Sonja


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Kiwifrau, your garden looks lovely. I have a soft spot for hostas.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Cmaliza and all of you. Thank you so much the healing vibes and prayers are working wonders :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I have never seen this done...fascinating! :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol:


I think tying the fly is great, too. It is very clever :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Vicky had her 20 week scan today-everything going well. She has also felt the baby kicking for the last couple of days. No exciting photos today- just the normal scan that we have all seen many times before.

Don't think I am repeating myself here. Sunday went to see Melissa (my yarn lady) and she asked if I or Feats in Socks wanted to take over her market stall for 6-8 weeks in September/October while she is in the US. Of course I said yes- didn't even bother to ask the others before I accepted as I figured that they would agree and anyway if they felt it was too much that I would do it alone. Of course they loved the idea- needed to point out that the stall is only small and that all of us would take up all the space. This time though will be mainly doing simple basic socks as these are the most likely to sell. Will take some interesting ones but these will attract attention but not likely to sell either. 
And there is a craft fair coming up in a couple of weeks and she is willing to sell our socks there as well. I will join her on her stall when I am free as well. Knit socks in her yarn- that will get attention! Will be at the fair one day with the Guild as well- and will try to sell other things at the Guild stall!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

It's someone's special day to day isn't it Rookie 
HAPPY BIRTHDAY hope you have a great fantastic day 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Vicky had her 20 week scan today-everything going well. She has also felt the baby kicking for the last couple of days. No exciting photos today- just the normal scan that we have all seen many times before.
> 
> Glad everything is going well for your daughter Margaret and good luck with the stall . I hope you all sell lots and lots
> Sonja


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Happy birthday Rookie- have a lovely day. Hopefully you are sleeping right now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's good to hear Julie now you should be really snug and warm
> Plus it also gives you a lot more privacy
> Sonja


It is quite amazing how much warmer the room is!- it will be really good when the neighbouring flat is built- that could be happening quite soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's someone's special day to day isn't it Rookie
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY hope you have a great fantastic day
> Sonja


From me too!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> How happy is she . I love the dancing
> 
> Sonja


She is a bit of a groover.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> What a sweetheart Serena is, I can't believe how big has gotten.


Yep, neither can I. She is nearly 15 months. :shock:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Guernsey for Cousin Jean, as it is at the moment, apart from the initials both sides are more or less the same. About 30cm done, 48 to the underarm.


Its lovely Julie. :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Darowil, both the scan and the market stall are great news :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Happy Birthday, Rookie :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is quite amazing how much warmer the room is!- it will be really good when the neighbouring flat is built- that could be happening quite soon.


That is great Julie. Warmth and Privacy in one move... Result!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> that is one very cute little girl there cathy - love her laugh. --- sam


 :thumbup: Yes she is a giggle pot.  Every time she sees me she hunts up my sleeve for my watch. I say where's Nanna's clock, tick tock and when she finds it she laughs. Goodness knows why, its just a normal watch, no sound, doesnt do anything. LOL Funny kid.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Don't know how you do it all, Betty! But thanks for the kind words. Hoping all is routine for your girls. Glad Jim is helping you for meals.


And ditto from me too Betty. Take care.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Just doing a few pages and see Julie's guernsey. Absolutely stunning! :thumbup:
> 
> Gwen, you look more and more like your daughters. You are not just getting better but looking younger too.
> 
> ...


Daralene, you really do sound so much more relaxed. You sound to be doing all the things that I should be doing. I know it's hard to sit back and let others take care of Mom and see them not doing things the way you would but I'm sure the rest period is doing you so much good. Your flowers and veggies sound wonderful - enjoy!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Joyce! Haven't got much knitting done today, so far, but the Handyman was here- and the sitting room curtains are up, and the pelmet has gone above- improves both looks and draught control.


Curtains make such a difference to any room. I'm sure you'll appreciate the draught control through your winter.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Joyce! Haven't got much knitting done today, so far, but the Handyman was here- and the sitting room curtains are up, and the pelmet has gone above- improves both looks and draught control.


 :thumbup:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Kiwifrau, your garden looks lovely. I have a soft spot for hostas.


I love hostas too .......but so do the slugs!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Glad you are having a great time Bonnie on your adventure hope the weather is nice for you but raining where the fires and your home is
> Sonja


Ditto.....


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> Vicky had her 20 week scan today-everything going well. She has also felt the baby kicking for the last couple of days. No exciting photos today- just the normal scan that we have all seen many times before.
> 
> Don't think I am repeating myself here. Sunday went to see Melissa (my yarn lady) and she asked if I or Feats in Socks wanted to take over her market stall for 6-8 weeks in September/October while she is in the US. Of course I said yes- didn't even bother to ask the others before I accepted as I figured that they would agree and anyway if they felt it was too much that I would do it alone. Of course they loved the idea- needed to point out that the stall is only small and that all of us would take up all the space. This time though will be mainly doing simple basic socks as these are the most likely to sell. Will take some interesting ones but these will attract attention but not likely to sell either.
> And there is a craft fair coming up in a couple of weeks and she is willing to sell our socks there as well. I will join her on her stall when I am free as well. Knit socks in her yarn- that will get attention! Will be at the fair one day with the Guild as well- and will try to sell other things at the Guild stall!


That all sounds like great fun!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Vicky had her 20 week scan today-everything going well. She has also felt the baby kicking for the last couple of days. No exciting photos today- just the normal scan that we have all seen many times before.
> 
> Don't think I am repeating myself here. Sunday went to see Melissa (my yarn lady) and she asked if I or Feats in Socks wanted to take over her market stall for 6-8 weeks in September/October while she is in the US. Of course I said yes- didn't even bother to ask the others before I accepted as I figured that they would agree and anyway if they felt it was too much that I would do it alone. Of course they loved the idea- needed to point out that the stall is only small and that all of us would take up all the space. This time though will be mainly doing simple basic socks as these are the most likely to sell. Will take some interesting ones but these will attract attention but not likely to sell either.
> And there is a craft fair coming up in a couple of weeks and she is willing to sell our socks there as well. I will join her on her stall when I am free as well. Knit socks in her yarn- that will get attention! Will be at the fair one day with the Guild as well- and will try to sell other things at the Guild stall!


Woo hoo! :thumbup:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Happy Birthday Rookie. I hope you have a wonderful day.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> It's someone's special day to day isn't it Rookie
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY hope you have a great fantastic day
> Sonja


Happy Birthday!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well after all the talk of Spaetzel (?sp) had to get Maryanne to cook it. While she was still at school she went on a 2 month exchange to germany and came back with the thing to make it with and the families recipe. As she is with us foe 3 nights (doing a field trip and needs to be at uni by 9am. Although to drive from here or her place would make very litle difference buses take ar leastr twic as long. So as the days are likely to be long she is sleeping here. And as she doesn't atart till tomorrow I figured she could cook it tonight. I will kindly feed here the next couple of nights.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

angelam said:


> I love hostas too .......but so do the slugs!


We are lucky to have hedgehogs so we don't have many :thumbup:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> We are lucky to have hedgehogs so we don't have many :thumbup:


You are so lucky to have hedgehogs. One year I had two who came out on the lawn to play every evening at dusk, but I haven't seen a hedgehog round here for several years now. Think we've had this conversation before!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well after all the talk of Spaetzel (?sp) had to get Maryanne to cook it. While she was still at school she went on a 2 month exchange to germany and came back with the thing to make it with and the families recipe. As she is with us foe 3 nights (doing a field trip and needs to be at uni by 9am. Although to drive from here or her place would make very litle difference buses take ar leastr twic as long. So as the days are likely to be long she is sleeping here. And as she doesn't atart till tomorrow I figured she could cook it tonight. I will kindly feed here the next couple of nights.


That looks pretty yummy. Was it nice?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Not dumb at all. They should have had them fastened together. Look at it as an opportunity for more "retail therapy". LOL


budasha said:


> I went to a local nursery this morning. Thought I would look for a hanging plant but didn't find anything I liked. However, I did see a pair of flip flops that I liked and bought them. When I got home I was looking at the bill and it said the flips were a size 9. I know I tried on a pair of 7's so went to look at them. Lo and behold...I have one size 7 and one size 9. Now I have to go back tomorrow and change them. How could I be so dumb!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto to both. Special prayers being said foryu Normaedern.


flyty1n said:


> Julie, that knitting is coming along nicely and is so beautiful, both in color and design.
> 
> Normaedern, my heart goes out to you and I am lifting you up in healing prayer. I am so hoping that your doctor will quickly find a great diagnosis and some medication that can help ease your pain.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Happy Birthday Rookie.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY ROOKIE!


Swedenme said:


> It's someone's special day to day isn't it Rookie
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY hope you have a great fantastic day
> Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well tell them to build your ramp FIRST.


Lurker 2 said:


> It is quite amazing how much warmer the room is!- it will be really good when the neighbouring flat is built- that could be happening quite soon.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

darowil said:


> Vicky had her 20 week scan today-everything going well. She has also felt the baby kicking for the last couple of days. No exciting photos today- just the normal scan that we have all seen many times before.
> 
> Don't think I am repeating myself here. Sunday went to see Melissa (my yarn lady) and she asked if I or Feats in Socks wanted to take over her market stall for 6-8 weeks in September/October while she is in the US. Of course I said yes- didn't even bother to ask the others before I accepted as I figured that they would agree and anyway if they felt it was too much that I would do it alone. Of course they loved the idea- needed to point out that the stall is only small and that all of us would take up all the space. This time though will be mainly doing simple basic socks as these are the most likely to sell. Will take some interesting ones but these will attract attention but not likely to sell either.
> And there is a craft fair coming up in a couple of weeks and she is willing to sell our socks there as well. I will join her on her stall when I am free as well. Knit socks in her yarn- that will get attention! Will be at the fair one day with the Guild as well- and will try to sell other things at the Guild stall!


It is so hard to believe that Vicky is already half way through her pregnancy. You must be getting more excited every week. Congrats on the opportunity for some stall space for a bit of time. That will pass the time as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> It is so hard to believe that Vicky is already half way through her pregnancy. You must be getting more excited every week. Congrats on the opportunity for some stall space for a bit of time. That will pass the time as well.


Tomorrow are having lunch and looking at baby stuff so I can see what she likes and what colours. Then I will need to find more knitting time- for socks and baby gear.
Now to wait for it to kick me!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Happy Birthday, Rookie :thumbup:


And Happy Birthday from me, too, Rookie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Its lovely Julie. :thumbup:


Thanks Cathy, it is what I am working on right now!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That is great Julie. Warmth and Privacy in one move... Result!


Thanks, Norma! it is making such a difference, and we have another icy blast coming in!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Daralene, you really do sound so much more relaxed. You sound to be doing all the things that I should be doing. I know it's hard to sit back and let others take care of Mom and see them not doing things the way you would but I'm sure the rest period is doing you so much good. Your flowers and veggies sound wonderful - enjoy!


I agree with what you're saying Angela, think I forgot to mention earlier.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Curtains make such a difference to any room. I'm sure you'll appreciate the draught control through your winter.


They really do, and I will!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well tell them to build your ramp FIRST.


Different owner, dear! BUT I had a phone call from the Occupational Therapist yesterday- she is coming, Thursday to assess the risks.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

darowil said:


> Tomorrow are having lunch and looking at baby stuff so I can see what she likes and what colours. Then I will need to find more knitting time- for socks and baby gear.
> Now to wait for it to kick me!


Good thing you are a fast knitter if you are waiting for the baby to kick you to get started! :XD: :XD: 
Has Maryanne started her baby knits? How exciting for her to be an autie. Have a great time shopping and visiting with your DD.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Rookie...Have a wonderful birthday filled with many blessings. How is the house renovations coming along?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Tomorrow are having lunch and looking at baby stuff so I can see what she likes and what colours. Then I will need to find more knitting time- for socks and baby gear.
> Now to wait for it to kick me!


And you will be sooo excited when that happens. It is just amazing! Wow this pregnancy is going to zoom along at this rate for sure. Half way already!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Cathy, it is what I am working on right now!


 :thumbup: And I am sitting here plodding along (slowly but surely) with crocheting a lapghan. Here is the pattern. I have only done 3 rows but slow and steady..... just learning.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/loopy-love-blanket


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Today will be a quieter outing as we will be visiting the little town that was severely damaged by a tornado last year. Yesterday was quite a noisy get together as there was a 3 month old (pleasant little guy), 2 two year old cousins who fought like brothers, a soon to be 1st grader and soon to be 3rd grader. The older two children were well behaved so the most commotion coming from the 2 year old children which is to be expected. Matthew stayed on the corner of the couch and away from the little guys. Tomorrow we will drive home and finish our vacation.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Different owner, dear! BUT I had a phone call from the Occupational Therapist yesterday- she is coming, Thursday to assess the risks.


Woo hoo, finally! :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: And I am sitting here plodding along (slowly but surely) with crocheting a lapghan. Here is the pattern. I have only done 3 rows but slow and steady..... just learning.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/loopy-love-blanket


That is really pretty, Cathy, what colours are you using!?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Woo hoo, finally! :thumbup:


It has taken a long time- given the application went in in February!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is really pretty, Cathy, what colours are you using!?


Pretty much the same two pinks that are in the picture and a cream. Already had the cream and got the pinks in Lindcraft for $1.99 100g ball each. I will post a picture when there is more done.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: And I am sitting here plodding along (slowly but surely) with crocheting a lapghan. Here is the pattern. I have only done 3 rows but slow and steady..... just learning.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/loopy-love-blanket


That's a lovely pattern Cathy are you use the same colours ? 
Sonja
I see you have already answered this question


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Happy Birthday to dear Rookie,
Happy Birthday to you, and many more.

Hope your day is special and filled with love and laughter.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> That's a lovely pattern Cathy are you use the same colours ?
> Sonja


See above your post for the answer Sonja. I still need to refer to the video now and then (but not as often as I was LOL) especially when I get to the end of row and to start next row. But basically it seems easy enough. I still need to try and make sense of reading a written crochet pattern. Its good practice anyway. I will give it to mum for over her knees as she is sitting in those recliners that they have. She has a couple of other crocheted ones that she uses that belong to the place she is in.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sonja... you will probably like the bootees on the same page...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> See above your post for the answer Sonja. I still need to refer to the video now and then (but not as often as I was LOL) especially when I get to the end of row and to start next row. But basically it seems easy enough. I still need to try and make sense of reading a written crochet pattern. Its good practice anyway. I will give it to mum for over her knees as she is sitting in those recliners that they have. She has a couple of other crocheted ones that she uses that belong to the place she is in.


How was Mum, today!?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Sonja... you will probably like the bootees on the same page...


I do like the booties Cathy. I was going to say I'm still learning to crochet but reality is I haven't practised in a couple of months now I just keep finding something else to knit . I was even looking at this bootie thinking I could knit that 
Sonja


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> How was Mum, today!?


Pretty much the same. I have looked at 2 nursing homes this week so far and am looking at one not far from me on Thurs. I want to put her name down at some for just in case.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Pretty much the same. I have looked at 2 nursing homes this week so far and am looking at one not far from me on Thurs. I want to put her name down at some for just in case.


I guess it is wise to try to cover all bases.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I guess it is wise to try to cover all bases.


Yep. They all have waiting lists anyway. If she hasnt improved enough in the next few weeks ... able to walk safely short distance and not be confused then she will have to have permanent care. Unable to have hoist at home and it just wouldnt be safe enough, dont want another broken anything. She is terribly weak and exhausted. We will see. She could surprise us all and gain strength yet.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yep. They all have waiting lists anyway. If she hasnt improved enough in the next few weeks ... able to walk safely short distance and not be confused then she will have to have permanent care. Unable to have hoist at home and it just wouldnt be safe enough, dont want another broken anything. She is terribly weak and exhausted. We will see. She could surprise us all and gain strength yet.


Such a tough one, isn't it? Hoping she does gain strength and keep lucidity!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: And I am sitting here plodding along (slowly but surely) with crocheting a lapghan. Here is the pattern. I have only done 3 rows but slow and steady..... just learning.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/loopy-love-blanket


That is a nice pattern. What colours are you using?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Also the place I am looking at on Thurs also do home care packages so I will be able to learn a lot about that also. But she would still have to be able to at least stand safely and step to another chair or whatever.... which isnt happening yet.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Also the place I am looking at on Thurs also do home care packages so I will be able to learn a lot about that also. But she would still have to be able to at least stand safely and step to another chair or whatever.... which isnt happening yet.


Here's hoping.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

martina said:


> That is a nice pattern. What colours are you using?


I think its the colours that make it look so nice. It is a VERY basic pattern otherwise.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Here's hoping.


Yep. I am doubtful though. Poor mum, it isnt fair is it.? Though I know she has been very lucky to have done so well to this age.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bedtime for me.... its nearly midnight. Goodnight everyone.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Happy Birthday ROOKIE.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Bedtime for me.... its nearly midnight. Goodnight everyone.


Good night Cathy . Hope things sort out for the best for you and your mum
Sonja


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Happy birthday, Rookie

Julie, glad you got your curtains up & will be warmer. Do you just have single pane windows there?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thank you for all the birthday wishes. It looks to be a spectacular day..the sun is shining and I'm feeling a little better each day. We have plans to go out to eat at a nice Italian restaurant tonight to celebrate DD#2's birthday (which was yesterday) - mine today and DH's which is tomorrow. I think a nice bottle of wine is called for as well.

Glad to hear about the drapes, Julie..that will make such a difference - I haven't decided what to put up when the living room is all done - I think a couple of panels over thicker sheers. I'll make them - just have to go look for some material. Hope the ramp gets approved - I can't see where it wouldn't having seen those treacherous stairs.

Love the lap afghan...can't wait to see your work. I started a crochet basket for on top of the book cases..Julie and PurpleFi have inspired me. I found some Lion Brand chunky organic cotton at Tuesday Morning for $3.00/skein so I'm using that. I also finished 3 more bibs and have the pattern nearly written and edited. I also knit up a place mat for the top of the sewing machine - I put a wicker basket on top of that; looks decorative and keeps the cabinet from getting all scratched up.

DH has been over at DD's putting up dry wall to replace the panelling that had been up there. Took them all day and they'll go back tomorrow to finish sanding and repairing seams, etc. The fellows that came in to do the work (with DH helping) also do painting so they'll get hired to do that rather than Us going over there to do it...we've had enough painting for awhile. 

I'm slowly (!!) getting boxes emptied and things sorted out...I'm finding it slow going and that I need to be in a "discard" mood to be the most effective.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and you will post a picture - right? lol --- sam



darowil said:


> they look good and shouldn't take long- maybe I'll need to give crochet a go (I can crochet I just prefer to knit).


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

happy birthday jeanette - and many more. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> It's someone's special day to day isn't it Rookie
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY hope you have a great fantastic day
> Sonja


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Joyce! Haven't got much knitting done today, so far, but the Handyman was here- and the sitting room curtains are up, and the pelmet has gone above- improves both looks and draught control.


I'm glad you're getting some help around your house, Julie. Now I just wish they'd get you a ramp built. I really don't like the looks of your back steps!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Tour de France...we watch on NBCSP....NBC Sports. They have an HD channel, too.
> 
> For le Tour I also go to the official Internet site to get more info as the race progesses (live streaming). I google: le Tour de France....official site
> 
> The World Cup we watched on Fox Sports.


I saw there was a nasty pile-up of bikers on the Tour de France. Plus a bad wreck at the NASCAR race in Daytona. Luckily, no one was killed in either snafu!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Cashmeregma said:
> 
> 
> > Just doing a few pages and see Julie's guernsey. Absolutely stunning! :thumbup:
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes & I know they are supposed to be harmless but I can't stand the sight of them :roll:


Bonnie, you probably feel like I do...the only good snake is a dead one!
JUnek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Glad you are having a great time Bonnie on your adventure hope the weather is nice for you but raining where the fires and your home is
> Sonja


I hope you're taking pictures to share with us when your trip is over, Bonnie!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

darowil said:


> Vicky had her 20 week scan today-everything going well. She has also felt the baby kicking for the last couple of days. No exciting photos today- just the normal scan that we have all seen many times before.
> 
> Don't think I am repeating myself here. Sunday went to see Melissa (my yarn lady) and she asked if I or Feats in Socks wanted to take over her market stall for 6-8 weeks in September/October while she is in the US. Of course I said yes- didn't even bother to ask the others before I accepted as I figured that they would agree and anyway if they felt it was too much that I would do it alone. Of course they loved the idea- needed to point out that the stall is only small and that all of us would take up all the space. This time though will be mainly doing simple basic socks as these are the most likely to sell. Will take some interesting ones but these will attract attention but not likely to sell either.
> And there is a craft fair coming up in a couple of weeks and she is willing to sell our socks there as well. I will join her on her stall when I am free as well. Knit socks in her yarn- that will get attention! Will be at the fair one day with the Guild as well- and will try to sell other things at the Guild stall!


Your Feats in Socks is becoming very well known in Australia....the next thing we know, you'll be having a world tour!!
JUnek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's someone's special day to day isn't it Rookie
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY hope you have a great fantastic day
> Sonja


Although, I wished Rookie happy birthday on FB, it bears repeating. I hope you have a wonderful celebration all week, Jeanette!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well after all the talk of Spaetzel (?sp) had to get Maryanne to cook it. While she was still at school she went on a 2 month exchange to germany and came back with the thing to make it with and the families recipe. As she is with us foe 3 nights (doing a field trip and needs to be at uni by 9am. Although to drive from here or her place would make very litle difference buses take ar leastr twic as long. So as the days are likely to be long she is sleeping here. And as she doesn't atart till tomorrow I figured she could cook it tonight. I will kindly feed here the next couple of nights.


I'm sure it's as good as it looks. I'm so glad her check-up was good!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Norma! it is making such a difference, and we have another icy blast coming in!


Julie, I really wish I could send you some of our heat...our 'feel like' temperature the rest of the week is to be close to 100f or higher!!
Sigh, summer in Virginia!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Different owner, dear! BUT I had a phone call from the Occupational Therapist yesterday- she is coming, Thursday to assess the risks.


At least, that's a start....let's hope it doesn't take forever as it usually does for government agencies to get anything done!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: And I am sitting here plodding along (slowly but surely) with crocheting a lapghan. Here is the pattern. I have only done 3 rows but slow and steady..... just learning.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/loopy-love-blanket


As soon as I finish all my Christmas knitting, that seems to be going very slowly (of course, it I'd stay off the computer, it would go faster!)I want to knit another afghan for my nephew as he said his wife claimed the one we sent him!
JUnek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

pacer said:


> Today will be a quieter outing as we will be visiting the little town that was severely damaged by a tornado last year. Yesterday was quite a noisy get together as there was a 3 month old (pleasant little guy), 2 two year old cousins who fought like brothers, a soon to be 1st grader and soon to be 3rd grader. The older two children were well behaved so the most commotion coming from the 2 year old children which is to be expected. Matthew stayed on the corner of the couch and away from the little guys. Tomorrow we will drive home and finish our vacation.


I think I would have been sitting right beside Matthew or possibly try to persuade him to go with me into another area or outside!! As I've gotten older, squabbling children really try my nerves. Guess that's why God gives babies to us when we're young!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

I seem to be on a roll today with double posts!!
Sorry.....


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> happy birthday jeanette - and many more. --- sam


Thanks, Sam. Looking forward to seeing you soon.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yep. They all have waiting lists anyway. If she hasnt improved enough in the next few weeks ... able to walk safely short distance and not be confused then she will have to have permanent care. Unable to have hoist at home and it just wouldnt be safe enough, dont want another broken anything. She is terribly weak and exhausted. We will see. She could surprise us all and gain strength yet.


I'm still keeping your mum in my daily prayers. How is that cold of yours? Have you recovered?
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

OOPS!!
Getting anxious...didn't realized I'd already clicked the send button!
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Also the place I am looking at on Thurs also do home care packages so I will be able to learn a lot about that also. But she would still have to be able to at least stand safely and step to another chair or whatever.... which isnt happening yet.


It's good to be prepared. There is just so much research and paperwork that goes into this transition. Best wishes and keeping you and your mom in my prayers.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Bonnie, you probably feel like I do...the only good snake is a dead one!
> JUnek


I can't even watch them on TV!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Your Feats in Socks is becoming very well known in Australia....the next thing we know, you'll be having a world tour!!
> JUnek


I think it's amazing and so well-deserved. The world tour exists in the form of their Facebook page and with KP and TP.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Although, I wished Rookie happy birthday on FB, it bears repeating. I hope you have a wonderful celebration all week, Jeanette!
> Junek


Now that I'm feeling better, I'll sure take you up on that. Thanks everyone for all the birthday wishes!! I'm blessed and fortunate indeed to have so many great friends and knitting buddies.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Julie, I really wish I could send you some of our heat...our 'feel like' temperature the rest of the week is to be close to 100f or higher!!
> Sigh, summer in Virginia!
> Junek


Although our rain storms have been way too many and quite unpleasant, I wouldn't trade it for the humidity and hot spell that you're having..I would definitely hibernate in the A/C and keep the needles and hooks moving. I'm sure our hot spells are yet to come--probably late July and August when school is back in session. Thankfully, most schools have been switched to A/C.

Today looks to be a beautiful day---rain last night brought bright skies and temperatures in the 70's. More clouds and rain for the rest of the week, but no temperatures over 80. It does get muggy though with all the moisture on the ground, but is bearable at 70.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

*Happy Birthday, Rookie!*


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> *Happy Birthday, Rookie!*


Thank you...it looks to be a marvelous day. I have a casserole in the oven just to use up some leftovers in the refrigerator. We'll go out to eat tonight, but I'll not have to cook tomorrow either since the casserole will be all set.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sugarsugar said:


> Pretty much the same two pinks that are in the picture and a cream. Already had the cream and got the pinks in Lindcraft for $1.99 100g ball each. I will post a picture when there is more done.


It will be very pretty. :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Cmaliza and all of you. Thank you so much the healing vibes and prayers are working wonders :thumbup:


~~~That's the best news! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

darowil said:


> Vicky had her 20 week scan today-everything going well. She has also felt the baby kicking for the last couple of days. No exciting photos today- just the normal scan that we have all seen many times before.
> 
> Don't think I am repeating myself here. Sunday went to see Melissa (my yarn lady) and she asked if I or Feats in Socks wanted to take over her market stall for 6-8 weeks in September/October while she is in the US. Of course I said yes- didn't even bother to ask the others before I accepted as I figured that they would agree and anyway if they felt it was too much that I would do it alone. Of course they loved the idea- needed to point out that the stall is only small and that all of us would take up all the space. This time though will be mainly doing simple basic socks as these are the most likely to sell. Will take some interesting ones but these will attract attention but not likely to sell either.
> And there is a craft fair coming up in a couple of weeks and she is willing to sell our socks there as well. I will join her on her stall when I am free as well. Knit socks in her yarn- that will get attention! Will be at the fair one day with the Guild as well- and will try to sell other things at the Guild stall!


~~~This all sounds like so much fun!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's someone's special day to day isn't it Rookie
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY hope you have a great fantastic day
> Sonja


~~~MMMmmmmm! Chocolate! And just one significant candle! The light you bring to lives around you. Your age is still a secret! :lol: :lol: Have a wonderful day!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well after all the talk of Spaetzel (?sp) had to get Maryanne to cook it. While she was still at school she went on a 2 month exchange to germany and came back with the thing to make it with and the families recipe. As she is with us foe 3 nights (doing a field trip and needs to be at uni by 9am. Although to drive from here or her place would make very litle difference buses take ar leastr twic as long. So as the days are likely to be long she is sleeping here. And as she doesn't atart till tomorrow I figured she could cook it tonight. I will kindly feed here the next couple of nights.


~~~Does her recipe vary from the one posted here? Can you share it if it is? Thanks!


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Jeanette!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yep. I am doubtful though. Poor mum, it isnt fair is it.? Though I know she has been very lucky to have done so well to this age.


And not everyone gets to live to see and hold a gt grand daughter.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Happy birthday, Rookie
> 
> Julie, glad you got your curtains up & will be warmer. Do you just have single pane windows there?


They are starting at last to build with double panes- but no most houses are single pane.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I'm glad you're getting some help around your house, Julie. Now I just wish they'd get you a ramp built. I really don't like the looks of your back steps!!
> Junek


Thanks June! - the OT is due here early tomorrow, to assess the situation- I am hoping to persuade her I need the back steps more to be a ramp.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Julie, I really wish I could send you some of our heat...our 'feel like' temperature the rest of the week is to be close to 100f or higher!!
> Sigh, summer in Virginia!
> Junek


I am trying not to grumble about our summers- at least we don't have the continental effect that you suffer from, June.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> At least, that's a start....let's hope it doesn't take forever as it usually does for government agencies to get anything done!
> Junek


I've been warned it could be a year!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I've been warned it could be a year!


Sounds like here. Wait for assessment , then wait for approval, then wait for it to be done!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Sounds like here. Wait for assessment , then wait for approval, then wait for it to be done!


So I am learning! But it is great that the help is there, even if it takes a long time- I could not afford much otherwise- and having been just evicted from the old house partly because I had asked for a ramp...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> You have Garter snakes in Canada? I think we used to have them in Scotland, perhaps Kate can put me right on that.


As far as I know we only have grass snakes and adders....and thankfully I have never come across either of them! :shock:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> So I am learning! But it is great that the help is there, even if it takes a long time- I could not afford much otherwise- and having been just evicted from the old house partly because I had asked for a ramp...


I remember. How dare you request a ramp, seemed to be the attitude.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: Yes she is a giggle pot.  Every time she sees me she hunts up my sleeve for my watch. I say where's Nanna's clock, tick tock and when she finds it she laughs. Goodness knows why, its just a normal watch, no sound, doesnt do anything. LOL Funny kid.


Funny the things you end up doing! Luke shouts, "Duck!" and puts his hands on his head every time we drive under a bridge or an overpass on the motorway...and of course we have to do it too! (The driver's allowed to just duck his head! :roll: :lol: ) I'm sure people in other cars think we're nuts!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> As far as I know we only have grass snakes and adders....and thankfully I have never come across either of them! :shock:


maybe I am muddling grass with garter- I know one was non poisonous.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> I remember. How dare you request a ramp, seemed to be the attitude.


And what was worse, the assumption that at 68 I was about to die on them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Funny the things you end up doing! Luke shouts, "Duck!" and puts his hands on his head every time we drive under a bridge or an overpass on the motorway...and of course we have to do it too! (The driver's allowed to just duck his head! :roll: :lol: ) I'm sure people in other cars think we're nuts!


Life with Luke!!!!!! What fun!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Good night Cathy . Hope things sort out for the best for you and your mum
> Sonja


 :thumbup:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, glad you got your curtains up.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> And what was worse, the assumption that at 68 I was about to die on them.


Yes, that was a very bad time for you. Glad that you are away from that nastiness.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

martina said:


> Sounds like here. Wait for assessment , then wait for approval, then wait for it to be done!


And by the time it gets done the whole thing costs twice as much as originally quoted!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Many Happy Returns Jeanette!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, glad you got your curtains up.


So am I! It is a fine day, at the moment- but cold- they were warning drivers in the south to drive for the icy conditions- and likely to be cold here tonight- it is lovely being able to switch on my heater. And warm the bed with the electric blanket I've been gifted! Just have to put more aside for the electricity!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Life with Luke!!!!!! What fun!


That is funny :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Yes, that was a very bad time for you. Glad that you are away from that nastiness.


There are a lot of positives to having moved- just wish I had the ease of transport I had at the old house- but it was not worth forfeiting Ringo.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> And by the time it gets done the whole thing costs twice as much as originally quoted!


At least in this case the DHB bears the cost (District Health Board)


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I've been warned it could be a year!


The government everywhere is so slow to get anything done!
Junek


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

unless it is something they want. --- sam



jknappva said:


> The government everywhere is so slow to get anything done!
> Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> The government everywhere is so slow to get anything done!
> Junek


As I am fond of saying - 'if wishes were horses, beggars would ride!' I am just glad it will eventually happen.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> So am I! It is a fine day, at the moment- but cold- they were warning drivers in the south to drive for the icy conditions- and likely to be cold here tonight- it is lovely being able to switch on my heater. And warm the bed with the electric blanket I've been gifted! Just have to put more aside for the electricity!


I'm so glad you have the warmth to look forward to. Just like I feel blessed to have air conditioning in this humid heat.
We're fortunate that we have the Gulf Stream to moderate our temperatures in the winter but it doesn't help during the summer. 
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> unless it is something they want. --- sam


And they sure want their tax dollars on time!!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I'm so glad you have the warmth to look forward to. Just like I feel blessed to have air conditioning in this humid heat.
> We're fortunate that we have the Gulf Stream to moderate our temperatures in the winter but it doesn't help during the summer.
> Junek


It certainly is helping get the Guernsey on the way!
we keep saying if only we could share things out- like some of my rain!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Kate - love the birthday card and the story about Luke...those will be stories that are retold for a very long time and especially to his prospective wife!

Thanks for the birthday wishes - just getting ready now to go out to eat.


----------



## Jacklou (Apr 8, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Rookie. Enjoy your dinner out.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Hopefully the nursery isn't too far away from your home. Not your mistake, salesperson should have checked the sizes.
> 
> budasha. Do you have a recipe for a really good Hungarian Gypsy Goulash? I remember eating at a restaurant in Germany many times and they had what they called a "Zigeuner Goulash" in English it would be called a Gypsy Goulash. Maybe it has nothing to do with Hungarian Goulash, just wondering if you had every heard of it.


I've never heard of a Gypsy Goulash but I do have a recipe and will post it soon.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> So, kindly send recipe for Hungarian Paprikash. thanks.


Will do.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> What a lovely day. Very relaxed, tee hee, if you remember that I'm using relaxed in place of exhausted. So much nicer. Clothes to the cleaners and outfits that I have never worn that are 15 or more years old to the tailor so I can finally wear them. Getting a little done each day. Blinds in 2 bedrooms are completely broken so went and have someone coming to help me put some new ones up. Getting the carpets cleaned and got a coupon to buy some flowers at a discount. We ate out at an Indian restaurant with a coupon for buy one, get one free and I think I ate as good or better than any Maharajah. The owner was quite pleased with the compliment. Such a sweet man with the dearest young family. Picked up the food for the CSA and there are 3 boxes of sweet cherries and one of blueberries along with zucchini, snap peas and sugar peas. Hope I have that right. One you eat the skin along with the pea and the other you don't eat the skin. Swiss chard, cucumbers, and all fresh from the farm. The bouquet is sunflowers, dahlias, snap dragons, etc. Just gorgeous. Our son will pick it up tomorrow and I kept a little out for us. The grandchildren will do the cherries in tomorrow if I'm guessing right.
> 
> Got a little more done on my dishcloth and it is turning out so pretty. Never thought of using a pattern like what Caren did but it was my favorite cloth ever, so now I will have another.
> 
> ...


If this is your way of relaxing, it sounds exhausting. :lol:

Sorry your mom isn't paying attention to medical advice. It's hard to watch and accept when you're not in charge. Hopefully your other sis will take charge. You take care of yourself.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> You have Garter snakes in Canada? I think we used to have them in Scotland, perhaps Kate can put me right on that.


I can't remember the last time I saw one....it was years ago. I wonder what happened to them?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's someone's special day to day isn't it Rookie
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY hope you have a great fantastic day
> Sonja


Happy Birthday, Rookie.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well after all the talk of Spaetzel (?sp) had to get Maryanne to cook it. While she was still at school she went on a 2 month exchange to germany and came back with the thing to make it with and the families recipe. As she is with us foe 3 nights (doing a field trip and needs to be at uni by 9am. Although to drive from here or her place would make very litle difference buses take ar leastr twic as long. So as the days are likely to be long she is sleeping here. And as she doesn't atart till tomorrow I figured she could cook it tonight. I will kindly feed here the next couple of nights.


Mmmm...looks so good.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I saw there was a nasty pile-up of bikers on the Tour de France. Plus a bad wreck at the NASCAR race in Daytona. Luckily, no one was killed in either snafu!
> Junek


Yes, I saw that too. Weren't they so lucky that no one was killed.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I was wondering if that would work- must try it.


I just made spaetzle following the recipe here and I ended up with what looks like scrambled eggs. What did I do wrong? It is the same consistency as scrambled eggs. I did put in 3 tbsps of flour and 3 large eggs. Should I have put in more flour?


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

budasha said:


> I just made spaetzle following the recipe here and I ended up with what looks like scrambled eggs. What did I do wrong? It is the same consistency as scrambled eggs. I did put in 3 tbsps of flour and 3 large eggs. Should I have put in more flour?


Yes, add a bit more flour. Mother never pushed hers through a strainer. She made it the consistency of noodle dough, a bit softer, and then took some in her palm and tore off, by rubbing her fingers together, small bits of the dough and dropped it in the boiling soup.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Yes, add a bit more flour. Mother never pushed hers through a strainer. She made it the consistency of noodle dough, a bit softer, and then took some in her palm and tore off, by rubbing her fingers together, small bits of the dough and dropped it in the boiling soup.


Thanks, I will add more flour the next time.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

flyty: Here's the recipe for Chicken Paprika:

1 onion chopped 2 tbsp salt
1 tbsp lard 4-5 lb chicken pieces
1 tbsp paprika 1-1/2 cups water
1 tsp black pepper 1/2 pt sour cream

Brown onion in lard (or veg shortening), add seasonings and chicken. Brown 10 minutes. Add water, cover and let simmer slowly until tender. Remove chicken, add sour cream to drippings in pan and mix well. For more gravy, add 1/2 pint sweet cream to sour cream. Return chicken and heat through.

I usually add dumplings . Here is the recipe for the dumplings:

3 eggs beaten 1 tbsp salt
3 cups flour 1/2 cup water

Mix all ingredients together and beat with a spoon. Drop batter by teaspoons into boiling salted water. Cook about 10 minutes, drain, rinse with cold water. Drain well and add to paprikas.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> They are starting at last to build with double panes- but no most houses are single pane.


Here almost all are triple paned except old houses


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Jacklou said:


> Happy Birthday, Rookie. Enjoy your dinner out.


Thank you!! Love your family picture as the avatar. We tried the Italian restaurant at the Westin in Wheeling...It was very good.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> I can't remember the last time I saw one....it was years ago. I wonder what happened to them?


Last time I saw a garter snake was three days ago out in the yard. On the farm there were lots of them at the gardens infugured they kept the bugs and nasty things out.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gigi, hope all goes well for your daughter & the kidney problem is something easily treated after the birth. I love reading your adventures, I hope we see more of you.
> Julie, thanks for the curd recipes, I'll have to try them.
> I hope allAmericans are having a great celebration.
> We are having a good trip, a little cool today but at least not wet.
> Had a text from DS , he said the smoke at home is brutal, worse than ever before. Still 100 fires burning in northern Saskatchewan


I keep praying for beneficial rain to put the fires out for you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> DGD is playing in a concert this evening here http://penllyn.com/1/gallery/clynog/1.html
> 
> I am hoping to manage to go. I have only been out of the house to the Dr for ten days. I have had inflammation of the bowel and have been in a lot of pain. I am sure I have missed things so please forgive me if I have. Everything has been a bit of a blur. I have a tentative diagnosis of Crohn's disease.
> The concert is a mystery as DGS not to know what she is playing but just turns up and plays. She plays the viola.


I hope you were able to attend. Sending prayers for healing. Crohn's is terrible, but can be controlled once diagnosed properly.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thank you!! Love your family picture as the avatar. We tried the Italian restaurant at the Westin in Wheeling...It was very good.


Happy birthday hope you had a great day. Just getting back home from spending the day with all four daughters and 11 of 15 grandchildren. Had lunch with the girls, then off to the park with the whole crew for a water ballon fight. Lots of laughs and fun.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kiwi: Here is the recipe I have for Hungarian Gulyas:

1 lb beef flank 2 stalks celery
2 tbsp lard (or shortening) 4 medium size potatoes
1 large onion 1/4 tsp paprika
1 green pepper 1 tbsp salt
2 large carrots not more than 2 quarts of water
2 parsley roots and tops

Cut meat into squares, wash. Dice all vegetables. Saute onion, add paprika, stir well, add meat, salt and 1/4 cup of water. Cook slowly for 1 hour,. Add all washed vegetables except potatoes. Add another cup of water and cook slowly for 1/2 hour. Add potatoes and continue cooking for another 15 minutes. Add 1 qt cold water . Let it come to a boil and cook for 10 minutes,. 

Enjoy!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

KateB said:


> Funny the things you end up doing! Luke shouts, "Duck!" and puts his hands on his head every time we drive under a bridge or an overpass on the motorway...and of course we have to do it too! (The driver's allowed to just duck his head! :roll: :lol: ) I'm sure people in other cars think we're nuts!


My MIL and I are laughing at the visual this brings. So much fun though.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Nich, I'm familiar with the part of NH where my parents lived it is in the southern part of the state. I enjoyed Keene there are some little shops in an old train staion there and I used to hike in Miller State Park. Mount Monadnock can be seen in the distance from some of the places. It is a beautiful state just to sight see as is Vermont. I hope you enjoy your visit!


I just looked up Green Mountain Spinnery. 7 Brickyard Ln., Putney, Vermont. I also just liked them on Face Book! One of my favorite sweaters is made with yarn I purchased there.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Funny the things you end up doing! Luke shouts, "Duck!" and puts his hands on his head every time we drive under a bridge or an overpass on the motorway...and of course we have to do it too! (The driver's allowed to just duck his head! :roll: :lol: ) I'm sure people in other cars think we're nuts!


My kids did that and still do with their own kids. The driver usually has to put one head I their head. Even the teenage grandkids do this.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Go for it! I love mine though at first it is a bit darker than I prefer but that changes over time. Oh thank for the compliment. It ha relaxed a tiny bit and I really like it.


Gwen, is the purple a permanent color, or is it a temporary one that washes out?


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

As I read of family memories, I would like to share one that we talked about yesterday. DH's youngest cousin was only 4 yrs old when her mother passed away from a brain tumor. At the funeral she went around asking many of us adult women if we were going to sleep with her daddy. She told us that he needed someone to sleep with. When I told her of this, she was quite astonished to find out that she was doing this. Her husband was laughing at the thought of this being asked of all us at the funeral. She is only 15 months older than my oldest son so we have been close to her and her brother for all of their lives. Her mother was diagnosed as terminal the same day I gave birth to DS#1 2 1/2 months prematurely so at one point we had DS#1 in one hospital, DH's aunt in another hospital and myself in yet another hospital in the same town. The poor family was driving from hospital to hospital all week long. The premiee was in the best of health conditions that week as aunt and myself were in dire health that week. I asked the cousin if she had any memories of her mother and she can recall 4 memories with her mom. Those memories all are from her mother's final months of life.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm in the middle of knitting a white with grey trim baby girl set but I got bored so I have been trying some different sandal toppings


I love the dress and sandals!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I can't even watch them on TV!!


My oldest daughter stayed inside her house for three days once because there was a snake on her steps. It wasn't until the snake was gone she went out. If she sees one in the garden she will stay away until she is sure the snake is gone.her boys lve to tease her with you snakes, they think it's funny.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Love the stories of the little kids!
I saw the Tour de France crash, amazing no one was killed, what a mess.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> My oldest daughter stayed inside her house for three days once because there was a snake on her steps. It wasn't until the snake was gone she went out. If she sees one in the garden she will stay away until she is sure the snake is gone.her boys lve to tease her with you snakes, they think it's funny.


One of mine used to do that with slugs! And it wasn't the boy!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> My oldest daughter stayed inside her house for three days once because there was a snake on her steps. It wasn't until the snake was gone she went out. If she sees one in the garden she will stay away until she is sure the snake is gone.her boys lve to tease her with you snakes, they think it's funny.


I don't stay in the house but really hate them, they don't live long around me. I was worried they were living under my front step last summer as I saw a. Big one & 4 babies but after killing them I saw only one this summer but he got away, I didn't have a hoe handy. My DH gives me hell for killing them but I just can't have them around if I want to be outside. I know it's irrational but that's how it is :roll:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Bonnie, you probably feel like I do...the only good snake is a dead one!
> JUnek


Yup :lol:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I only venture out in cold weather when I absolutely have to!
> Seems like a lot of us agree about not liking the cold!
> Junek


Unfortunately, I don't handle either the heat or the cold well. I can do the heat to a point, as long as it isn't humid to go with it. High humidity at any temperature is hard for me. I can't go into saunas either. Too hard to breathe. And fog makes me claustrophobic.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie/Lurker...I used to have a quince tree when we lived on the farm along with wild grapes, elderberries, currants, and some very tangy regular grape vines. That's where I had about 4 huge walnut trees too and those were some good walnuts. Miss the quince tree with its pretty blossoms. I did make something one year with the quince, think it was quince butter? Don't have it now but it did bring back lovely memories. We had a Sears barn. Yes, it was bought through a store catalog, well before my time, shipped and then put together. Quite huge and till standing.


You could also buy Sears house kits. There are quite a few still standing. I am glad you are feeling better. Sorry to hear that your mom is getting confused and having trouble breathing again.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am fairly certain I have seen recipes for similar noodles, pressed through a colander, I would really have to hunt for the Spraetzle press!


Julie, perhaps someone else has already mentioned this, but you could also take very small pinches of dough with your fingers and drop them into the boiling water or sauce. I don't have a spaetzle press, and don't have any luck doing it with a colander.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Wow, who would have thought that knitters were also such good cooks and had such an amazing bunch of recipes. Thanks to all of you for sharing. 
Had an interesting, almost life taking, experience on the way home today. Came the back way, through the road that leads by the sheep and cattle pastures as I love remembering my rural roots. Got to the light where my state road intersected with the main highway going through town. The light was red, so I waited for it to turn green. It turned green and then slowly I started into the intersection. I was into the near lane about to go across the other facing lane when an SUV came barreling through her red light..young lady on her phone with the phone partly obscuring everything to her left. Had I made my usual jack rabbit start, I'd have been t-boned and probably killed. Thankfully, the big pickup following me also saw what was happening and put on his brakes. Had our brakes not held, I'd have been hit side wise by the SUV and the brother in the pickup would have tail ended me pushing me further into the oncoming lane. Fortunately, no one was hurt. The white pickup contained a brother from the church who stopped and checked if I had survived the experience. I thanked him for checking and for being aware so that he didn't hit my rear end and he said he saw it happen and said a quick prayer that we would all be OK. We were both thankful we were to see another day. Reminded me to be thankful every day I am on the "green side of the grass" as was shared here. I also renewed my vow to save gasoline by no longer making jack-rabbit starts. I think that also helped to save my life.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Spider said:


> Hi all. Back from the lake and mom has been taken home. Now trying to convince myself I am ready to go back to work. The next two days are supposed to be cooler and less humidity but more smoke.
> Haven't even unpacked from the weekend but I never put the bags away for long.
> Mom and niece went to the candy store and bought me a huge bag of fesh taffy. Will have to bring some to work to share with the girls. Made them pizza bars last week and they went crazy.
> Another busy week, hope all have had a great weekend and are resting up.


Pizza Bars? Please share the recipe. I know some in my family would probably love them!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

budasha said:


> flyty: Here's the recipe for Chicken Paprika:
> 
> 1 onion chopped 2 tbsp salt
> 1 tbsp lard 4-5 lb chicken pieces
> ...


Thanks for the recipes. They will be great Sunday dinners.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Howdy all!! I hope that everyone had a great and safe 4th.
> We had a great time, we got to the reservoir at about 9:30 pm on Friday, Christopher dawdles a bit so we got a little later start than we wanted. We got to have the fun of putting up the new tent in the dark with lanterns, thankfully, my brother and niece were there already and had the spot picked and helped us get set up, then we sat around the fire for a couple hours and just caught up. Saturday, we were up bright and early, had eaten breakfast and gotten on the lake by about 7am or so, we always go in to camp for lunch and then back out after the kids rode the tube behind the boat for an hour or so. David caught the only fish, rainbow trout late in the afternoon (and ate part tonight for dinner), we had a rattlesnake under my brothers truck, he found it right after we had all been setting right there eating dinner, with the dogs running around(Ryssa was on leash but on the ground), they caught it on a shovel with a long pole and took it out of camp and across the road into the brush on the other side of the road and away from any other campers, then they started checking in all the brush around and found another, a bit bigger, got rid of that one too, and finished checking the whole area and didn't find any others, thankfully. Then we had thunder and lightening, and a good rain, that passed and we had more rain, so we went to bed at a decent time, of course there were other campers putting off fireworks and yelling at about 1am, even though it was raining. lol. We were going to stay until about 4pm and then come home but since the wind was too strong and it was to rain again, we went ahead and packed up and came home early, DB and DN were going to stay until tomorrow but decided to go home also.
> We had a wonderful time though, David has to head to Ohio tomorrow, then back to Omaha and then back out to Kentucky, hopefully he'll be back either Friday night or Saturday morning, so that he can have a little time around here to get some things done before we head to Yellowstone a week from tomorrow, praying for good weather for this Yellowstone trip. :roll:
> Ryssa had no problems with the boat, and while swimming is not at this time, her favorite sport, she did swim, we didn't give her much choice, lol. She thinks she bigger than a German Shepherd though, my DB had a very large German Shepherd that he takes everywhere with him, he's a sweet dog, Ryssa growled at him and when he got too close, she snapped at his nose, poor guy, he backed off and wouldn't go near her again unless it was necessary, then late on Sat, he went with DN in the truck up the road and when he got back, she was so happy to see him, she was bouncing on her back legs licking his nose. lolol She was loving him by the time we left today, she's such a silly dog. I have a white spot on each arm, where she was laying on the boat.
> ...


It sounds like you had a great camp out, minus the snakes and rain. Ryssa is so silly. I can just picture her snapping and letting the sheperd know who was boss, then loving on him later!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Happy birthday hope you had a great day. Just getting back home from spending the day with all four daughters and 11 of 15 grandchildren. Had lunch with the girls, then off to the park with the whole crew for a water ballon fight. Lots of laughs and fun.


Sounds like a blast. Looks like you needed something like this:

http://www.amazon.com/Bunch-Balloons-Water-100-Minute/dp/B00O853BEK/ref=sr_1_1?s=toys-and-games&ie=UTF8&qid=1436319727&sr=1-1&keywords=bunch+o+balloons&pebp=1436319731441&perid=0Z4CST17M91K7PDPTFDG


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> As I read of family memories, I would like to share one that we talked about yesterday. DH's youngest cousin was only 4 yrs old when her mother passed away from a brain tumor. At the funeral she went around asking many of us adult women if we were going to sleep with her daddy. She told us that he needed someone to sleep with. When I told her of this, she was quite astonished to find out that she was doing this. Her husband was laughing at the thought of this being asked of all us at the funeral. She is only 15 months older than my oldest son so we have been close to her and her brother for all of their lives. Her mother was diagnosed as terminal the same day I gave birth to DS#1 2 1/2 months prematurely so at one point we had DS#1 in one hospital, DH's aunt in another hospital and myself in yet another hospital in the same town. The poor family was driving from hospital to hospital all week long. The premiee was in the best of health conditions that week as aunt and myself were in dire health that week. I asked the cousin if she had any memories of her mother and she can recall 4 memories with her mom. Those memories all are from her mother's final months of life.


Yes, those are the kind of stories that get passed along. Did she ever get a step-mom?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Guernsey for Cousin Jean, as it is at the moment, apart from the initials both sides are more or less the same. About 30cm done, 48 to the underarm.


Julie, it's going to be beautiful!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Wow, who would have thought that knitters were also such good cooks and had such an amazing bunch of recipes. Thanks to all of you for sharing.
> Had an interesting, almost life taking, experience on the way home today. Came the back way, through the road that leads by the sheep and cattle pastures as I love remembering my rural roots. Got to the light where my state road intersected with the main highway going through town. The light was red, so I waited for it to turn green. It turned green and then slowly I started into the intersection. I was into the near lane about to go across the other facing lane when an SUV came barreling through her red light..young lady on her phone with the phone partly obscuring everything to her left. Had I made my usual jack rabbit start, I'd have been t-boned and probably killed. Thankfully, the big pickup following me also saw what was happening and put on his brakes. Had our brakes not held, I'd have been hit side wise by the SUV and the brother in the pickup would have tail ended me pushing me further into the oncoming lane. Fortunately, no one was hurt. The white pickup contained a brother from the church who stopped and checked if I had survived the experience. I thanked him for checking and for being aware so that he didn't hit my rear end and he said he saw it happen and said a quick prayer that we would all be OK. We were both thankful we were to see another day. Reminded me to be thankful every day I am on the "green side of the grass" as was shared here. I also renewed my vow to save gasoline by no longer making jack-rabbit starts. I think that also helped to save my life.


How very scary....I glare at people who are on their phone when driving. I don't even like it when DH talks on the hands free phone in the car....distractions of any kind are dangerous.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sounds like a blast. Looks like you needed something like this:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Bunch-Balloons-Water-100-Minute/dp/B00O853BEK/ref=sr_1_1?s=toys-and-games&ie=UTF8&qid=1436319727&sr=1-1&keywords=bunch+o+balloons&pebp=1436319731441&perid=0Z4CST17M91K7PDPTFDG


Those would have been handy today it took nearly an hour to fill 200 balloons.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm heading to bed early...good night all. Thanks again for all the birthday wishes...it's made this a very special day!! Love you all.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Guernsey wool that is being spun in Yorkshire from Frangipani in Cornwall- it is 5 ply worsted spun- and I am on 2.75mm needles, which were the smallest interchangeables that I had. The turquoise one I will be working on next I will use 3mm needles. Then I hope to make one for myself! Again on 2.75mm.


Oh my! How are your hands holding up with those small needles on that heavy wool? If it is equal to our worsted, or an Aran weight, I wouldn't be able to knit more than a few stitches at a time. I did hunting socks with a 3.5mm needle, I think it was, our size 3 needle anyway, with worsted weight wool, and then couldn't knit for 2 months afterwards. Bless you, Julie! I am sure your cousin will treasure this.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Here almost all are triple paned except old houses


Which is so sensible in your climate!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Julie, perhaps someone else has already mentioned this, but you could also take very small pinches of dough with your fingers and drop them into the boiling water or sauce. I don't have a spaetzle press, and don't have any luck doing it with a colander.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Julie, it's going to be beautiful!


Thank you Tami!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Oh my! How are your hands holding up with those small needles on that heavy wool? If it is equal to our worsted, or an Aran weight, I wouldn't be able to knit more than a few stitches at a time. I did hunting socks with a 3.5mm needle, I think it was, our size 3 needle anyway, with worsted weight wool, and then couldn't knit for 2 months afterwards. Bless you, Julie! I am sure your cousin will treasure this.


Worsted spun, not worsted weight! 5 ply is close to a fingering I think.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Joyce! Haven't got much knitting done today, so far, but the Handyman was here- and the sitting room curtains are up, and the pelmet has gone above- improves both looks and draught control.


I am so glad you finally have the curtains up!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am so glad you finally have the curtains up!


Makes a huge difference!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes & I know they are supposed to be harmless but I can't stand the sight of them :roll:


Re: garter snakes. I can't stand them either. I don't know which is worse, snakes or mice!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Vicky had her 20 week scan today-everything going well. She has also felt the baby kicking for the last couple of days. No exciting photos today- just the normal scan that we have all seen many times before.
> 
> Don't think I am repeating myself here. Sunday went to see Melissa (my yarn lady) and she asked if I or Feats in Socks wanted to take over her market stall for 6-8 weeks in September/October while she is in the US. Of course I said yes- didn't even bother to ask the others before I accepted as I figured that they would agree and anyway if they felt it was too much that I would do it alone. Of course they loved the idea- needed to point out that the stall is only small and that all of us would take up all the space. This time though will be mainly doing simple basic socks as these are the most likely to sell. Will take some interesting ones but these will attract attention but not likely to sell either.
> And there is a craft fair coming up in a couple of weeks and she is willing to sell our socks there as well. I will join her on her stall when I am free as well. Knit socks in her yarn- that will get attention! Will be at the fair one day with the Guild as well- and will try to sell other things at the Guild stall!


Congratulations! I have been enjoying all the feats in socks photos on face book.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is quite amazing how much warmer the room is!- it will be really good when the neighbouring flat is built- that could be happening quite soon.


I am glad the room is so much warmer now the curtains are up. I must have missed about the neighboring flat being built. Any news on when your ramp will be built?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yep, neither can I. She is nearly 15 months. :shock:


I am amazed at how quickly our girls are growing, and how fast they are learning! Arriana is now 17 months, and talking up a storm. Today she kept putting more clothes on while her mom and DB were folding clean clothes. And even her DB's socks. Thank goodness they were clean ones! I am sure we can all remember what 12 year old boy socks smell like when dirty! :mrgreen:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well after all the talk of Spaetzel (?sp) had to get Maryanne to cook it. While she was still at school she went on a 2 month exchange to germany and came back with the thing to make it with and the families recipe. As she is with us foe 3 nights (doing a field trip and needs to be at uni by 9am. Although to drive from here or her place would make very litle difference buses take ar leastr twic as long. So as the days are likely to be long she is sleeping here. And as she doesn't atart till tomorrow I figured she could cook it tonight. I will kindly feed here the next couple of nights.


Looks tastey! And Uno is about the only card game I can play!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: And I am sitting here plodding along (slowly but surely) with crocheting a lapghan. Here is the pattern. I have only done 3 rows but slow and steady..... just learning.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/loopy-love-blanket


Very pretty. Much as I hate making afghans, I added it to my favorites file!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> flyty: Here's the recipe for Chicken Paprika:
> 
> 1 onion chopped 2 tbsp salt
> 1 tbsp lard 4-5 lb chicken pieces
> ...


Thank you for sharing your recipe. I love Chicken Paprika, tho the dairy is starting to bother if I eat too much of it. As DH doesn't like it, I don't have it often. It is one of the very few things he doesn't care for.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Yes, those are the kind of stories that get passed along. Did she ever get a step-mom?


I think her Dad remarried about 2 years after he lost his wife. Ironically, both women had the same first name and went to the same high school. Unfortunately, her step mom was diagnosed with breast cancer a while back. She is in remission, but the chemo weakened her bones and she is now riding a scooter to get around. She can take a few steps, but not many. Both ladies are wonderful people and fortunately the step mom loved the children as if they were her own. She never did have any children of her own so these two children are her only children. The older child had some difficulties transitioning to having a step mom during the earlier years. She has been a part of the kids lives now for 21 years.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> As I read of family memories, I would like to share one that we talked about yesterday. DH's youngest cousin was only 4 yrs old when her mother passed away from a brain tumor. At the funeral she went around asking many of us adult women if we were going to sleep with her daddy. She told us that he needed someone to sleep with. When I told her of this, she was quite astonished to find out that she was doing this. Her husband was laughing at the thought of this being asked of all us at the funeral. She is only 15 months older than my oldest son so we have been close to her and her brother for all of their lives. Her mother was diagnosed as terminal the same day I gave birth to DS#1 2 1/2 months prematurely so at one point we had DS#1 in one hospital, DH's aunt in another hospital and myself in yet another hospital in the same town. The poor family was driving from hospital to hospital all week long. The premiee was in the best of health conditions that week as aunt and myself were in dire health that week. I asked the cousin if she had any memories of her mother and she can recall 4 memories with her mom. Those memories all are from her mother's final months of life.


And you made more special memories with her. I am sorry to hear of her mother passing when the cousin was so young, and you so ill after your DS#1 was born.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love the pattern. Put it in my library.
Edit: oops didn't see it was crochet! Guess I'm going to have to learn to crochet yet....LOL


sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: And I am sitting here plodding along (slowly but surely) with crocheting a lapghan. Here is the pattern. I have only done 3 rows but slow and steady..... just learning.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/loopy-love-blanket


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Wow, who would have thought that knitters were also such good cooks and had such an amazing bunch of recipes. Thanks to all of you for sharing.
> Had an interesting, almost life taking, experience on the way home today. Came the back way, through the road that leads by the sheep and cattle pastures as I love remembering my rural roots. Got to the light where my state road intersected with the main highway going through town. The light was red, so I waited for it to turn green. It turned green and then slowly I started into the intersection. I was into the near lane about to go across the other facing lane when an SUV came barreling through her red light..young lady on her phone with the phone partly obscuring everything to her left. Had I made my usual jack rabbit start, I'd have been t-boned and probably killed. Thankfully, the big pickup following me also saw what was happening and put on his brakes. Had our brakes not held, I'd have been hit side wise by the SUV and the brother in the pickup would have tail ended me pushing me further into the oncoming lane. Fortunately, no one was hurt. The white pickup contained a brother from the church who stopped and checked if I had survived the experience. I thanked him for checking and for being aware so that he didn't hit my rear end and he said he saw it happen and said a quick prayer that we would all be OK. We were both thankful we were to see another day. Reminded me to be thankful every day I am on the "green side of the grass" as was shared here. I also renewed my vow to save gasoline by no longer making jack-rabbit starts. I think that also helped to save my life.


I am so thankful you are safe! Did the other driver even realize what she had done? I hope so, and that it makes enough impression on her that she is more careful.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Worsted spun, not worsted weight! 5 ply is close to a fingering I think.


Ah, I see. I use a 3mm when I make my socks. I used to use a 2.75, but somehow ended up using the 3mm and like the fit better, even tho I am still wearing the socks made with the 2.75mm needles.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I'm sure it's as good as it looks. I'm so glad her check-up was good!
> Junek


Someone else asked about it as well- and yes it was very tasty.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

This sounds so good. I've copied it and will try to make it this week.


budasha said:


> flyty: Here's the recipe for Chicken Paprika:
> 
> 1 onion chopped 2 tbsp salt
> 1 tbsp lard 4-5 lb chicken pieces
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Semi-permanent....it slowly fades after several months of washings.

You can get a chalk substance for your hair; sets with hairspray and washes out. I gave PJ a set of them at last year's KAP.


tami_ohio said:


> Gwen, is the purple a permanent color, or is it a temporary one that washes out?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Does her recipe vary from the one posted here? Can you share it if it is? Thanks!


I looked at Maryanne's yesterday and it is written by her from the German instructions she was given and I have never tried it myself- so not sure how accurate the instructions are.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

martina said:


> Sounds like here. Wait for assessment , then wait for approval, then wait for it to be done!


It saves a lot of money- by the time they are ready to build it it may not be needed anymore!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> You could also buy Sears house kits. There are quite a few still standing. I am glad you are feeling better. Sorry to hear that your mom is getting confused and having trouble breathing again.


I know Eatons sold houses up here but never heard that Sears sold them.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Funny the things you end up doing! Luke shouts, "Duck!" and puts his hands on his head every time we drive under a bridge or an overpass on the motorway...and of course we have to do it too! (The driver's allowed to just duck his head! :roll: :lol: ) I'm sure people in other cars think we're nuts!


Quite likely not- we had to do the same


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How frightening! So thankful the accident didn't occur and that you are okay along with the folks in the truck behind you. Good reminder for us all to not do the jack rabbit starts too. 


flyty1n said:


> Wow, who would have thought that knitters were also such good cooks and had such an amazing bunch of recipes. Thanks to all of you for sharing.
> Had an interesting, almost life taking, experience on the way home today. Came the back way, through the road that leads by the sheep and cattle pastures as I love remembering my rural roots. Got to the light where my state road intersected with the main highway going through town. The light was red, so I waited for it to turn green. It turned green and then slowly I started into the intersection. I was into the near lane about to go across the other facing lane when an SUV came barreling through her red light..young lady on her phone with the phone partly obscuring everything to her left. Had I made my usual jack rabbit start, I'd have been t-boned and probably killed. Thankfully, the big pickup following me also saw what was happening and put on his brakes. Had our brakes not held, I'd have been hit side wise by the SUV and the brother in the pickup would have tail ended me pushing me further into the oncoming lane. Fortunately, no one was hurt. The white pickup contained a brother from the church who stopped and checked if I had survived the experience. I thanked him for checking and for being aware so that he didn't hit my rear end and he said he saw it happen and said a quick prayer that we would all be OK. We were both thankful we were to see another day. Reminded me to be thankful every day I am on the "green side of the grass" as was shared here. I also renewed my vow to save gasoline by no longer making jack-rabbit starts. I think that also helped to save my life.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm so glad you are OK, scary experience. My son had the same thing happen in Edmonton, since then we all start slowly when the lights change. Too many idiots on the road.



flyty1n said:


> Wow, who would have thought that knitters were also such good cooks and had such an amazing bunch of recipes. Thanks to all of you for sharing.
> Had an interesting, almost life taking, experience on the way home today. Came the back way, through the road that leads by the sheep and cattle pastures as I love remembering my rural roots. Got to the light where my state road intersected with the main highway going through town. The light was red, so I waited for it to turn green. It turned green and then slowly I started into the intersection. I was into the near lane about to go across the other facing lane when an SUV came barreling through her red light..young lady on her phone with the phone partly obscuring everything to her left. Had I made my usual jack rabbit start, I'd have been t-boned and probably killed. Thankfully, the big pickup following me also saw what was happening and put on his brakes. Had our brakes not held, I'd have been hit side wise by the SUV and the brother in the pickup would have tail ended me pushing me further into the oncoming lane. Fortunately, no one was hurt. The white pickup contained a brother from the church who stopped and checked if I had survived the experience. I thanked him for checking and for being aware so that he didn't hit my rear end and he said he saw it happen and said a quick prayer that we would all be OK. We were both thankful we were to see another day. Reminded me to be thankful every day I am on the "green side of the grass" as was shared here. I also renewed my vow to save gasoline by no longer making jack-rabbit starts. I think that also helped to save my life.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> I think her Dad remarried about 2 years after he lost his wife. Ironically, both women had the same first name and went to the same high school. Unfortunately, her step mom was diagnosed with breast cancer a while back. She is in remission, but the chemo weakened her bones and she is now riding a scooter to get around. She can take a few steps, but not many. Both ladies are wonderful people and fortunately the step mom loved the children as if they were her own. She never did have any children of her own so these two children are her only children. The older child had some difficulties transitioning to having a step mom during the earlier years. She has been a part of the kids lives now for 21 years.


I think being a step-parent is one of the toughest jobs in the world!! So sorry to hear of her illness...I think they've made huge advancements in chemo drugs and the therapies....TTL.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hey jacklou - thanks for stopping by - is you avatar a picture of your family reunion? --- sam



Jacklou said:


> Happy Birthday, Rookie. Enjoy your dinner out.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we called those rivels. mother made those sometimes in place of dumplings. --- sam



flyty1n said:


> Yes, add a bit more flour. Mother never pushed hers through a strainer. She made it the consistency of noodle dough, a bit softer, and then took some in her palm and tore off, by rubbing her fingers together, small bits of the dough and dropped it in the boiling soup.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this sounds very good liz - thanks for sharing. --- sam



budasha said:


> kiwi: Here is the recipe I have for Hungarian Gulyas:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Here almost all are triple paned except old houses


I thought yours would be triple .here they are mainly double but you can get triple .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> I love the dress and sandals!


Thank you Tammi


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yup :lol:


 :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and the young lady never knew she had missed going under the green grass. --- sam



flyty1n said:


> Wow, who would have thought that knitters were also such good cooks and had such an amazing bunch of recipes. Thanks to all of you for sharing.
> Had an interesting, almost life taking, experience on the way home today. Came the back way, through the road that leads by the sheep and cattle pastures as I love remembering my rural roots. Got to the light where my state road intersected with the main highway going through town. The light was red, so I waited for it to turn green. It turned green and then slowly I started into the intersection. I was into the near lane about to go across the other facing lane when an SUV came barreling through her red light..young lady on her phone with the phone partly obscuring everything to her left. Had I made my usual jack rabbit start, I'd have been t-boned and probably killed. Thankfully, the big pickup following me also saw what was happening and put on his brakes. Had our brakes not held, I'd have been hit side wise by the SUV and the brother in the pickup would have tail ended me pushing me further into the oncoming lane. Fortunately, no one was hurt. The white pickup contained a brother from the church who stopped and checked if I had survived the experience. I thanked him for checking and for being aware so that he didn't hit my rear end and he said he saw it happen and said a quick prayer that we would all be OK. We were both thankful we were to see another day. Reminded me to be thankful every day I am on the "green side of the grass" as was shared here. I also renewed my vow to save gasoline by no longer making jack-rabbit starts. I think that also helped to save my life.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> My oldest daughter stayed inside her house for three days once because there was a snake on her steps. It wasn't until the snake was gone she went out. If she sees one in the garden she will stay away until she is sure the snake is gone.her boys lve to tease her with you snakes, they think it's funny.


. I have only ever seen a snake once here in England up on the moors and I hoped it was a grass snake and not an adder . But in Sweden used to see snakes a lot in the summer swimming in the lakes Yuk 
Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ask poledra!!! --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Re: garter snakes. I can't stand them either. I don't know which is worse, snakes or mice!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am glad the room is so much warmer now the curtains are up. I must have missed about the neighboring flat being built. Any news on when your ramp will be built?


The OT is due to call 9 -30 tomorrow morning- it is her call.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> Wow, who would have thought that knitters were also such good cooks and had such an amazing bunch of recipes. Thanks to all of you for sharing.
> Had an interesting, almost life taking, experience on the way home today. Came the back way, through the road that leads by the sheep and cattle pastures as I love remembering my rural roots. Got to the light where my state road intersected with the main highway going through town. The light was red, so I waited for it to turn green. It turned green and then slowly I started into the intersection. I was into the near lane about to go across the other facing lane when an SUV came barreling through her red light..young lady on her phone with the phone partly obscuring everything to her left. Had I made my usual jack rabbit start, I'd have been t-boned and probably killed. Thankfully, the big pickup following me also saw what was happening and put on his brakes. Had our brakes not held, I'd have been hit side wise by the SUV and the brother in the pickup would have tail ended me pushing me further into the oncoming lane. Fortunately, no one was hurt. The white pickup contained a brother from the church who stopped and checked if I had survived the experience. I thanked him for checking and for being aware so that he didn't hit my rear end and he said he saw it happen and said a quick prayer that we would all be OK. We were both thankful we were to see another day. Reminded me to be thankful every day I am on the "green side of the grass" as was shared here. I also renewed my vow to save gasoline by no longer making jack-rabbit starts. I think that also helped to save my life.


That must have been scary I'm glad you are all right ,and did the girl stop or was she totally oblivious to the whole thing , here it's illegal to drive and talk on your mobile but of course people still do and then cry and say how sorry they are when they cause an accident and someone dies 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Re: garter snakes. I can't stand them either. I don't know which is worse, snakes or mice!


Snakes 😄


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Ah, I see. I use a 3mm when I make my socks. I used to use a 2.75, but somehow ended up using the 3mm and like the fit better, even tho I am still wearing the socks made with the 2.75mm needles.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That must have been scary I'm glad you are all right ,and did the girl stop or was she totally oblivious to the whole thing , here it's illegal to drive and talk on your mobile but of course people still do and then cry and say how sorry they are when they cause an accident and someone dies
> Sonja


I gather the girl had the grace at least to look a bit scared when she actually realised she had run the red light. It is illegal in Utah too. As it is here- but as you say people still do it.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> That must have been scary I'm glad you are all right ,and did the girl stop or was she totally oblivious to the whole thing , here it's illegal to drive and talk on your mobile but of course people still do and then cry and say how sorry they are when they cause an accident and someone dies
> Sonja


I so agree. A shocking incident and preventable. I am glad you are in one piece.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Wow, who would have thought that knitters were also such good cooks and had such an amazing bunch of recipes. Thanks to all of you for sharing.
> Had an interesting, almost life taking, experience on the way home today. Came the back way, through the road that leads by the sheep and cattle pastures as I love remembering my rural roots. Got to the light where my state road intersected with the main highway going through town. The light was red, so I waited for it to turn green. It turned green and then slowly I started into the intersection. I was into the near lane about to go across the other facing lane when an SUV came barreling through her red light..young lady on her phone with the phone partly obscuring everything to her left. Had I made my usual jack rabbit start, I'd have been t-boned and probably killed. Thankfully, the big pickup following me also saw what was happening and put on his brakes. Had our brakes not held, I'd have been hit side wise by the SUV and the brother in the pickup would have tail ended me pushing me further into the oncoming lane. Fortunately, no one was hurt. The white pickup contained a brother from the church who stopped and checked if I had survived the experience. I thanked him for checking and for being aware so that he didn't hit my rear end and he said he saw it happen and said a quick prayer that we would all be OK. We were both thankful we were to see another day. Reminded me to be thankful every day I am on the "green side of the grass" as was shared here. I also renewed my vow to save gasoline by no longer making jack-rabbit starts. I think that also helped to save my life.


So glad someone up there was looking out for you. Be careful that a reaction doesn't set in today.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Julie, I really wish I could send you some of our heat...our 'feel like' temperature the rest of the week is to be close to 100f or higher!!
> Sigh, summer in Virginia!
> Junek


I will gladly take of that off your hands.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

jknappva said:


> I'm still keeping your mum in my daily prayers. How is that cold of yours? Have you recovered?
> Junek


Yes thanks June. I am just about all better.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

jknappva said:


> OOPS!!
> Getting anxious...didn't realized I'd already clicked the send button!
> Junek


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> And not everyone gets to live to see and hold a gt grand daughter.


Very true.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Funny the things you end up doing! Luke shouts, "Duck!" and puts his hands on his head every time we drive under a bridge or an overpass on the motorway...and of course we have to do it too! (The driver's allowed to just duck his head! :roll: :lol: ) I'm sure people in other cars think we're nuts!


LOL Too cute.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Here almost all are triple paned except old houses


 :shock: Brrr you are making me feel cold! LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Happy birthday hope you had a great day. Just getting back home from spending the day with all four daughters and 11 of 15 grandchildren. Had lunch with the girls, then off to the park with the whole crew for a water ballon fight. Lots of laughs and fun.


Sounds like a fantastic family day. :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

HAd a great afternoon with Vicky, she is afternoon subdued colours, greens, yellows, greys. Fairly simple basic styles. Not planning on much in the way of stuff for the baby when it first arrives as we will have 3 months of hot weather and not call for warmth. Some light stuff. So will do some bigger blankets for the cot and one or two jumpers or cardigans.

The first half hour fo the Ashes- AUstralia v England in the cricket. We have taken one wicket a young lad from Whitby up near Sonya (in fact we were talking avout it just recently though I can't remember wjhat we were saying). However far too early in a 5 day game to say who is one top. However good start for us.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> As I read of family memories, I would like to share one that we talked about yesterday. DH's youngest cousin was only 4 yrs old when her mother passed away from a brain tumor. At the funeral she went around asking many of us adult women if we were going to sleep with her daddy. She told us that he needed someone to sleep with. When I told her of this, she was quite astonished to find out that she was doing this. Her husband was laughing at the thought of this being asked of all us at the funeral. She is only 15 months older than my oldest son so we have been close to her and her brother for all of their lives. Her mother was diagnosed as terminal the same day I gave birth to DS#1 2 1/2 months prematurely so at one point we had DS#1 in one hospital, DH's aunt in another hospital and myself in yet another hospital in the same town. The poor family was driving from hospital to hospital all week long. The premiee was in the best of health conditions that week as aunt and myself were in dire health that week. I asked the cousin if she had any memories of her mother and she can recall 4 memories with her mom. Those memories all are from her mother's final months of life.


That's one of those times when you end up laughing- like when I had 2 sisters dying 45 minutes drive apart and then Davids parents being in hospital 1 1/2 hours away.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> My oldest daughter stayed inside her house for three days once because there was a snake on her steps. It wasn't until the snake was gone she went out. If she sees one in the garden she will stay away until she is sure the snake is gone.her boys lve to tease her with you snakes, they think it's funny.


One of my brothers chased two sisters down the road with a cockroach with the girls yelling.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Wow, who would have thought that knitters were also such good cooks and had such an amazing bunch of recipes. Thanks to all of you for sharing.
> Had an interesting, almost life taking, experience on the way home today. Came the back way, through the road that leads by the sheep and cattle pastures as I love remembering my rural roots. Got to the light where my state road intersected with the main highway going through town. The light was red, so I waited for it to turn green. It turned green and then slowly I started into the intersection. I was into the near lane about to go across the other facing lane when an SUV came barreling through her red light..young lady on her phone with the phone partly obscuring everything to her left. Had I made my usual jack rabbit start, I'd have been t-boned and probably killed. Thankfully, the big pickup following me also saw what was happening and put on his brakes. Had our brakes not held, I'd have been hit side wise by the SUV and the brother in the pickup would have tail ended me pushing me further into the oncoming lane. Fortunately, no one was hurt. The white pickup contained a brother from the church who stopped and checked if I had survived the experience. I thanked him for checking and for being aware so that he didn't hit my rear end and he said he saw it happen and said a quick prayer that we would all be OK. We were both thankful we were to see another day. Reminded me to be thankful every day I am on the "green side of the grass" as was shared here. I also renewed my vow to save gasoline by no longer making jack-rabbit starts. I think that also helped to save my life.


God sure was looking after you then wasn't he?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> HAd a great afternoon with Vicky, she is afternoon subdued colours, greens, yellows, greys. Fairly simple basic styles. Not planning on much in the way of stuff for the baby when it first arrives as we will have 3 months of hot weather and not call for warmth. Some light stuff. So will do some bigger blankets for the cot and one or two jumpers or cardigans.
> 
> The first half hour fo the Ashes- AUstralia v England in the cricket. We have taken one wicket a young lad from Whitby up near Sonya (in fact we were talking avout it just recently though I can't remember wjhat we were saying). However far too early in a 5 day game to say who is one top. However good start for us.


Just been listening not by choice to the cricket while I was stuck in a timber shop have been trying to get some new stair treads as husband had a fall while coming down the stairs luckily he was more than halfway down so apart from a few bruises he is alright . The stairs though got damaged . BIL is going to fix them . At least the man was nice enough to cut everything to size for me 
Sonja


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Worsted spun, not worsted weight! 5 ply is close to a fingering I think.


Sport. Fingering is around 4ply (the normal weight for socks)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just been listening not by choice to the cricket while I was stuck in a timber shop have been trying to get some new stair treads as husband had a fall while coming down the stairs luckily he was more than halfway down so apart from a few bruises he is alright . The stairs though got damaged . BIL is going to fix them . At least the man was nice enough to cut everything to size for me
> Sonja


England are scoring well and not lost another wicket.
How did you husband break the stairs without hurting himself? Nice of your BIL to fix them for you.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> England are scoring well and not lost another wicket.
> How did you husband break the stairs without hurting himself? Nice of your BIL to fix them for you.


I can hear it here at home too husband and son are watching 
He seemed to go backwards and sideways and landed heavily 
Luckily didn't go forward and he was almost to the bottom


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm so glad you are OK, scary experience. My son had the same thing happen in Edmonton, since then we all start slowly when the lights change. Too many idiots on the road.


Not that that always helps- I was the second of from the lights a number of years of years ago and was hit by a car that just missed a light. The one in front of me was across the lights before I was hit. The last working day before Chirstmas- and almost everything shuts down between Christmas and New Year. Just after lunch on a day when everyone finsihed work early after a party at work and all 3 drivers had negative blood alcohol's.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I can hear it here at home too husband and son are watching
> He seemed to go backwards and sideways and landed heavily
> Luckily didn't go forward and he was almost to the bottom


Well they will be happy as after the very early wicket it has been England playing well.

Take that back- you just lost your captain-as I'm sure you know! I suspect the sounds coming from the front of your TV not the same as from ours. And another! Better shut up.
Seem to be a lot of players from up your way- two Yorkshire men in now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Sport. Fingering is around 4ply (the normal weight for socks)


The actual difference between a 4 ply and this 5 ply is so infinitesimal as to be really debatable.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

*Bulldog (Betty)* has her birthday today!
Hope it is a wonderful one, and that Jim has done something special for you!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Happy Birthday Betty.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Happy Birthday Betty.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Betty, have a wonderful birthday.
Flyty, so glad you are ok. What a fright.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The actual difference between a 4 ply and this 5 ply is so infinitesimal as to really debatable.


Right- but normally there is a definite difference.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Happy BIrthday Betty- have a lovely day- do try to relax and do nothing for the day.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Right- but normally there is a definite difference.


I would have expected so!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Love the pattern. Put it in my library.
> Edit: oops didn't see it was crochet! Guess I'm going to have to learn to crochet yet....LOL


If i can do it I promise anyone can!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

flyty1n, so very thankful you weren't taken from us in that close call. I wonder if the young lady was ever aware she went through that light. I hope so. Again, thankful you are here to tell us about it.

Happy Velated Birthday Rookie

Happy Birthday Betty


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Happy birthday hope you had a great day. Just getting back home from spending the day with all four daughters and 11 of 15 grandchildren. Had lunch with the girls, then off to the park with the whole crew for a water ballon fight. Lots of laughs and fun.


It sounds like a perfect day!!
Junek


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Have a wondeful day, Betty and happy birthdayxx


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Wow, who would have thought that knitters were also such good cooks and had such an amazing bunch of recipes. Thanks to all of you for sharing.
> Had an interesting, almost life taking, experience on the way home today. Came the back way, through the road that leads by the sheep and cattle pastures as I love remembering my rural roots. Got to the light where my state road intersected with the main highway going through town. The light was red, so I waited for it to turn green. It turned green and then slowly I started into the intersection. I was into the near lane about to go across the other facing lane when an SUV came barreling through her red light..young lady on her phone with the phone partly obscuring everything to her left. Had I made my usual jack rabbit start, I'd have been t-boned and probably killed. Thankfully, the big pickup following me also saw what was happening and put on his brakes. Had our brakes not held, I'd have been hit side wise by the SUV and the brother in the pickup would have tail ended me pushing me further into the oncoming lane. Fortunately, no one was hurt. The white pickup contained a brother from the church who stopped and checked if I had survived the experience. I thanked him for checking and for being aware so that he didn't hit my rear end and he said he saw it happen and said a quick prayer that we would all be OK. We were both thankful we were to see another day. Reminded me to be thankful every day I am on the "green side of the grass" as was shared here. I also renewed my vow to save gasoline by no longer making jack-rabbit starts. I think that also helped to save my life.


Thankful that you're safe!! I was slow starting off at a green light once several years ago and a vehicle came barreling through their red light. Since then my daughter always waits a second or so before going through a green light. I'm so lazy I let her drive now. There are too many idiots on their phones driving these days!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just been listening not by choice to the cricket while I was stuck in a timber shop have been trying to get some new stair treads as husband had a fall while coming down the stairs luckily he was more than halfway down so apart from a few bruises he is alright . The stairs though got damaged . BIL is going to fix them . At least the man was nice enough to cut everything to size for me
> Sonja


I hope your DH's bruises heal quickly. And it was very nice to have the boards cut to size and someone to do the work for you.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> *Bulldog (Betty)* has her birthday today!
> Hope it is a wonderful one, and that Jim has done something special for you!


A very happy birthday, Betty. I hope Jim gets you something knitting related that you really want!!!
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> That's one of those times when you end up laughing- like when I had 2 sisters dying 45 minutes drive apart and then Davids parents being in hospital 1 1/2 hours away.


Oh my, that was a very difficult time..hugs.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Happy birthday hope you had a great day. Just getting back home from spending the day with all four daughters and 11 of 15 grandchildren. Had lunch with the girls, then off to the park with the whole crew for a water ballon fight. Lots of laughs and fun.


Sounds like a great day out!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just been listening not by choice to the cricket while I was stuck in a timber shop have been trying to get some new stair treads as husband had a fall while coming down the stairs luckily he was more than halfway down so apart from a few bruises he is alright . The stairs though got damaged . BIL is going to fix them . At least the man was nice enough to cut everything to size for me
> Sonja


You are sure a "jack of all trades" with all the stuff you do. I'm impressed. So sorry to hear of DH's fall and glad to hear that other than bruises, he's okay. Glad that BIL is helping you out.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Yesterday was a wonderful day...thanks for all the birthday wishes.

And, a very Happy Birthday to you, Betty. I hope you have a fun-filled day. DH's birthday is today so I should never ever forget your birthday.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> Wow, who would have thought that knitters were also such good cooks and had such an amazing bunch of recipes. Thanks to all of you for sharing.
> Had an interesting, almost life taking, experience on the way home today. Came the back way, through the road that leads by the sheep and cattle pastures as I love remembering my rural roots. Got to the light where my state road intersected with the main highway going through town. The light was red, so I waited for it to turn green. It turned green and then slowly I started into the intersection. I was into the near lane about to go across the other facing lane when an SUV came barreling through her red light..young lady on her phone with the phone partly obscuring everything to her left. Had I made my usual jack rabbit start, I'd have been t-boned and probably killed. Thankfully, the big pickup following me also saw what was happening and put on his brakes. Had our brakes not held, I'd have been hit side wise by the SUV and the brother in the pickup would have tail ended me pushing me further into the oncoming lane. Fortunately, no one was hurt. The white pickup contained a brother from the church who stopped and checked if I had survived the experience. I thanked him for checking and for being aware so that he didn't hit my rear end and he said he saw it happen and said a quick prayer that we would all be OK. We were both thankful we were to see another day. Reminded me to be thankful every day I am on the "green side of the grass" as was shared here. I also renewed my vow to save gasoline by no longer making jack-rabbit starts. I think that also helped to save my life.


Sounds like a lucky escape. As you say, good to be on the green side of the grass, much better than the other option!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Happy Birthday Betty. I hope you have a wonderful day and are thoroughly spoilt. x


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Maya and I had nice 45 minute walk.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Well they will be happy as after the very early wicket it has been England playing well.
> 
> Take that back- you just lost your captain-as I'm sure you know! I suspect the sounds coming from the front of your TV not the same as from ours. And another! Better shut up.
> Seem to be a lot of players from up your way- two Yorkshire men in now.


A lot of cricket played round here just went past Durham county cricket ground a couple of days ago weird floodlights
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Happy BIrthday Betty- have a lovely day- do try to relax and do nothing for the day.


Have a very happy birthday Betty


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jknappva said:


> I hope your DH's bruises heal quickly. And it was very nice to have the boards cut to size and someone to do the work for you.
> Junek


They are getting fixed now thank goodness 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> You are sure a "jack of all trades" with all the stuff you do. I'm impressed. So sorry to hear of DH's fall and glad to hear that other than bruises, he's okay. Glad that BIL is helping you out.


I just did the easy part . The workmen were impressed that I knew what I was talking about but that just makes me a good listener as my husband explained exactly what I wanted . Didn't tell the workmen that though😜
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Maya and I had nice 45 minute walk.


Glad to hear that you are getting out on your walks again and doing some exercise does this mean you are fully recovered now ? 
Sonja


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I just did the easy part . The workmen were impressed that I knew what I was talking about but that just makes me a good listener as my husband explained exactly what I wanted . Didn't tell the workmen that though😜
> Sonja


My mom's sage advice --- always keep the guys guessing!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just got a FB message from Heather (BusyWorkerBee) and she asked that I let everyone know she is fine just very busy right now. She will get back to the KTP when she can.

I'll TTYL later myself.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just got this from my DB and thought it worth sharing....

The Back Nine

A really 
good read.... I hope you appreciate the thoughts here...

I first started reading this email and was reading fast until I reached the 
third sentence. I stopped and started over reading and thinking about every word.
This email is very thought provoking ... makes you stop and think. 
Read
slowly.

And then it is winter.

You know ... time has a
way of moving quickly and catching you unaware of the passing years. It seems just yesterday that I was young, just married and embarking on my new life with my mate. Yet in a way, it seems like eons ago, and I wonder where all the years went. I know that I lived them all. I have glimpses of how it was back then and of all my hopes and dreams.

But, here it is... the back nine of my life and it catches me by surprise...How did I get here so fast? 
Where did the years go and where did my youth go?

I remember well seeing older people through the years and thinking that those older people were years away from me and that I was only on the first hole and the back nine was so far off that I could not fathom it or imagine fully what it would be like.

But, here it is...my
friends are retired and getting gray...they move slower and I see an older person now. 
Some are in better and some worse shape than me...but, I see the great 
change...Not like the ones that I remember who were young and vibrant...but, like me, their age is beginning to show and we are now those older folks that we used to see and never thought we'd become.

Each day now, I find that just getting a shower is a real target for the day! And taking a nap is not a treat anymore... it's mandatory! Cause if I don't on my own free will... I just fall asleep where I sit!

And so...now I enter into this new season of my life unprepared for all the aches and pains and the loss of strength and ability to go and do things that I wish I had done but never did!! But, at least I know, that though I'm on the back nine, and

I'm not sure how long it will last...this I know, that when it's over on this earth...it's over. A new adventure will begin! Yes, I have regrets.
there are things I wish I hadn't done...things I should have done, but indeed, there are many things I'm happy to have done. It's all in a lifetime.

So, if you're not on the back nine yet...let me remind you, that it will be here faster than you think

So,whatever you would like to accomplish in your life please do it quickly! Don't put things off too long!! Life goes by quickly. So, do what you can today, as you can never be sure whether you're on the back nine or not!

You have no promise that you will see all the seasons of your life...so, live for today and say all the things that you want your loved ones to remember...and hope that they appreciate and love you for all the things that you have done for them in all the years past!!

"Life" is a gift to you.

The way you live your life is your gift to those who come after. Make it a fantastic one.

LIVE IT WELL! ENJOY TODAY! DO SOMETHING FUN! BE HAPPY !
HAVE A GREAT DAY 
Remember "It is health that is real wealth and not pieces of gold and silver.

LIVE HAPPY IN 2015!

LASTLY,CONSIDER THIS:
~Your kids are becoming you......but your grandchildren are perfect!

~Going out is good..
Coming home is > better! ~

You forget names....> But it's OK 
because some people forgot they even knew you!!! 
~You realize you're never going to be 
really good at anything like golf.

~The things you used to care to do, you aren't as interested in anymore, but you really do care that you aren't as interested.

~You sleep better on a lounge chair with the TV 'ON' than in bed. It's called "pre-sleep". 
~You miss the days when everything worked with just an "ON" and "OFF" switch.. 
~You tend to use more 4 letter words ... "what?"..."when?"...> ??? > ~You notice everything they sell in stores is "sleeveless"?!!!
~What used to be freckles are now liver spots.~Everybody whispers.

~You have 3 sizes of clothes in your closet.... 2 of which you will never wear. 
~But Old is good in some things: Old Songs, Old movies, and best of all, OLD FRIENDS!

Stay well, "OLD FRIEND!" Send this on to other "Old Friends!" and let them laugh in AGREEMENT!!!

It's Not What You Gather, But What You Scatter That Tells What Kind Of Life You Have Lived.

TODAY IS THE OLDEST YOU'VE EVER BEEN; YET THE YOUNGEST YOU'LL EVER BE, SO ENJOY THIS DAY WHILE IT LASTS.
"Do Not Regret Growing Older. It is a Privilege Denied to Many."


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Yesterday was a wonderful day...thanks for all the birthday wishes.
> 
> And, a very Happy Birthday to you, Betty. I hope you have a fun-filled day. DH's birthday is today so I should never ever forget your birthday.


Happy Birthday to your DH.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

* A very HAPPY BIRTHDAY to you Betty!*


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Yesterday was a wonderful day...thanks for all the birthday wishes.
> 
> And, a very Happy Birthday to you, Betty. I hope you have a fun-filled day. DH's birthday is today so I should never ever forget your birthday.


N

A very happy birthday to your DH!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks, Gwen.....very thought provoking!!
Junek


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Betty!!

We went to another of Abby's softball games last night and I'm happy to report that there were no thunderbolts. Also, her team won 22-10! I have to take her to her game on Sat. because her mother has to work. She has to be there at 9:30 a.m., which isn't too bad except....I have to drive 25 miles to pick her up and the school where they are playing is about 35 miles from her house. So I'll have to leave here before 8 a.m. because all the driving is on twisty, hilly "country" roads and there is no way to get there quickly. I'll have to leave my "lead foot" at home and take it easy. I think I'll take her out to lunch before I take her home. I don't often get my grand kids one at a time, except for Lili. They always seem to be in one huge bunch, so it's nice when I can get just one.
Love and hugs, Paula


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

jeanette - if you are thinking new window treatment in the kitchen you might try this - or any of you that want to brighten up your kitchen. --- sam

http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/crafty-corner/flower-power-valance/?utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=e8614d4cd5-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-e8614d4cd5-60616885


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

have her try and run up and down those stairs - you will be sure and get your ramp. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> The OT is due to call 9 -30 tomorrow morning- it is her call.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Thought I would share these that dropped into my email box today cardigan is knitted 
http://www.yarnspirations.com/patterns/cabled-knit-cardigan.html
Crochet dress 
http://www.yarnspirations.com/garden-lattice-jumper.html 
There are more there too 
I am going to try to knit the cardigan I think it's gorgous
Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how did you cope?  --- sam



darowil said:


> That's one of those times when you end up laughing- like when I had 2 sisters dying 45 minutes drive apart and then Davids parents being in hospital 1 1/2 hours away.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how does one lose their captain? --- sam



darowil said:


> Well they will be happy as after the very early wicket it has been England playing well.
> 
> Take that back- you just lost your captain-as I'm sure you know! I suspect the sounds coming from the front of your TV not the same as from ours. And another! Better shut up.
> Seem to be a lot of players from up your way- two Yorkshire men in now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> have her try and run up and down those stairs - you will be sure and get your ramp. --- sam


She will have to climb up 8 steps to get to the front door!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BETTY - hope you have a great day. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> *Bulldog (Betty)* has her birthday today!
> Hope it is a wonderful one, and that Jim has done something special for you!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY] to you husband jeanette - hope he can blow out all the candles on his cake. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Yesterday was a wonderful day...thanks for all the birthday wishes.
> 
> And, a very Happy Birthday to you, Betty. I hope you have a fun-filled day. DH's birthday is today so I should never ever forget your birthday.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to hear you are getting out and about - that always makes one feel better. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Maya and I had nice 45 minute walk.


----------



## Jacklou (Apr 8, 2011)

thewren said:


> hey jacklou - thanks for stopping by - is you avatar a picture of your family reunion? --- sam


No, it is a picture of my sons, their wives, grandchildren and great-granddaughter and of course my DH and I.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

getting older is definitely not for the weak of heart. lol --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Just got this from my DB and thought it worth sharing....
> 
> The Back Nine
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i really enjoy it also when i can have just one of the grandchildren - doesn't happen often but it sure is fun when it does. --- sam



Grandmapaula said:


> Happy Birthday, Betty!!
> 
> We went to another of Abby's softball games last night and I'm happy to report that there were no thunderbolts. Also, her team won 22-10! I have to take her to her game on Sat. because her mother has to work. She has to be there at 9:30 a.m., which isn't too bad except....I have to drive 25 miles to pick her up and the school where they are playing is about 35 miles from her house. So I'll have to leave here before 8 a.m. because all the driving is on twisty, hilly "country" roads and there is no way to get there quickly. I'll have to leave my "lead foot" at home and take it easy. I think I'll take her out to lunch before I take her home. I don't often get my grand kids one at a time, except for Lili. They always seem to be in one huge bunch, so it's nice when I can get just one.
> Love and hugs, Paula


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my goodness - that is quite a bunch. how many sons did you have? --- sam



Jacklou said:


> No, it is a picture of my sons, their wives, grandchildren and great-granddaughter and of course my DH and I.


----------



## Jacklou (Apr 8, 2011)

thewren said:


> my goodness - that is quite a bunch. how many sons did you have? --- sam


We had six sons.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Happy Birthday, Betty!!
> 
> We went to another of Abby's softball games last night and I'm happy to report that there were no thunderbolts. Also, her team won 22-10! I have to take her to her game on Sat. because her mother has to work. She has to be there at 9:30 a.m., which isn't too bad except....I have to drive 25 miles to pick her up and the school where they are playing is about 35 miles from her house. So I'll have to leave here before 8 a.m. because all the driving is on twisty, hilly "country" roads and there is no way to get there quickly. I'll have to leave my "lead foot" at home and take it easy. I think I'll take her out to lunch before I take her home. I don't often get my grand kids one at a time, except for Lili. They always seem to be in one huge bunch, so it's nice when I can get just one.
> Love and hugs, Paula


That sounds like a fun day. I used to be the chauffer to take the kids to softball games. swim meets, and volleyball practice/games and I treasure those days that I had with our kids. I get one on one with DGS all the time, but only once in awhile with the DGD's...maybe when they get older.

Enjoy your day and glad that there weren't any more thunderbolts.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thought I would share these that dropped into my email box today cardigan is knitted
> http://www.yarnspirations.com/patterns/cabled-knit-cardigan.html
> Crochet dress
> http://www.yarnspirations.com/garden-lattice-jumper.html
> ...


Those are both darling.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> jeanette - if you are thinking new window treatment in the kitchen you might try this - or any of you that want to brighten up your kitchen. --- sam
> 
> http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/crafty-corner/flower-power-valance/?utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=e8614d4cd5-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-e8614d4cd5-60616885


I may just try these....but for a table/cabinet cover/scarf...thanks, Sam.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

DH says thanks for the birthday wishes....he's having a nice relaxing day watching me play with yarn. I think I now have it organized by fiber & weight; we'll see how that works for me.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Paula and Sam, it is special when you get 1:1 with grand.
Sonya, much improved, thank you. Back on gluten free. I don't know why it is so hard to stick to when I feel so much better.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Paula and Sam, it is special when you get 1:1 with grand.
> Sonya, much improved, thank you. Back on gluten free. I don't know why it is so hard to stick to when I feel so much better.


What sort of cooking are you trying to achieve, Joy? I have managed to knock back considerably, just by not using wheat flours as abundantly as I used.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

*Happy Birthday Betty and Jeanette's DH!*


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh Sam I love this flower valance! Now I've just got to learn crochet.


thewren said:


> jeanette - if you are thinking new window treatment in the kitchen you might try this - or any of you that want to brighten up your kitchen. --- sam
> 
> http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/crafty-corner/flower-power-valance/?utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=e8614d4cd5-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-e8614d4cd5-60616885


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I have to climb 10 steps to enter from the side door which is usually used BUT I do believe your steps appear steeper. Don't like steps.


Lurker 2 said:


> She will have to climb up 8 steps to get to the front door!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh Sam I love this flower valance! Now I've just got to learn crochet.


I saw these this morning and like you I thought I have to learn to crochet . I've learned the basics but that's as far as I go . I always find another pattern to knit 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I have to climb 10 steps to enter from the side door which is usually used BUT I do believe your steps appear steeper. Don't like steps.


The OT's have been.
They are sadly unable to help- Ministry guidelines say because I knew I had difficulty with my 4 steps at the old house- I should have got somewhere with 4 or fewer steps- so it is back to what Nasir can do to help me.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thought I would share these that dropped into my email box today cardigan is knitted
> http://www.yarnspirations.com/patterns/cabled-knit-cardigan.html
> Crochet dress
> http://www.yarnspirations.com/garden-lattice-jumper.html
> ...


I just found it in mY inbox and wondering what yarn I might have for the jumper. Perfect for next winter


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> how did you cope? --- sam


What choice did we have? Managed just because we had too. One sister pulled up and survived another 3 weeks. And David's parents both ended up back home


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Happy Birthday Betty and remember........


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I hope your DH's bruises heal quickly. And it was very nice to have the boards cut to size and someone to do the work for you.
> Junek


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Yesterday was a wonderful day...thanks for all the birthday wishes.
> 
> And, a very Happy Birthday to you, Betty. I hope you have a fun-filled day. DH's birthday is today so I should never ever forget your birthday.


Many Happy Returns to your DH too!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The OT's have been.
> They are sadly unable to help- Ministry guidelines say because I knew I had difficulty with my 4 steps at the old house- I should have got somewhere with 4 or fewer steps- so it is back to what Nasir can do to help me.


I am so sorry to learn this, Julie. I hope Nasir can help. Didn't the Ot's realise the trouble you had at your old place, or doesn't that count?


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The OT's have been.
> They are sadly unable to help- Ministry guidelines say because I knew I had difficulty with my 4 steps at the old house- I should have got somewhere with 4 or fewer steps- so it is back to what Nasir can do to help me.


I am so sorry to learn this, Julie. I hope Nasir can help. Didn't the Ot's realise the trouble you had at your old place, or doesn't that count?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> What choice did we have? Managed just because we had too. One sister pulled up and survived another 3 weeks. And David's parents both ended up back home


In that sort of situation you lean on your trust in the Lord -IMO.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> I am so sorry to learn this, Julie. I hope Nasir can help. Didn't the Ot's realise the trouble you had at your old place, or doesn't that count?


The OT's could see the problems, won't wash with the Ministry.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, I'm avoiding all gluten. So gluten free oatmeal for breakfast. Humuus and veggies or salad for lunch, dinner sans bread. Miss sandwiches and bread with soup/stews. Also quinoa, rice help.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, I'm avoiding all gluten. So gluten free oatmeal for breakfast. Humuus and veggies or salad for lunch, dinner sans bread. Miss sandwiches and bread with soup/stews. Also quinoa, rice help.


I have a few ideas for good sandwich bread recipes- but you would not want to be baking in your summer- do you have a stand mixer?


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Happy Birthday Betty. Does this mean you are going on your field trip soon to the yarn shop?


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> DH says thanks for the birthday wishes....he's having a nice relaxing day watching me play with yarn. I think I now have it organized by fiber & weight; we'll see how that works for me.


Sounds like great birthday entertainment! Tell your DH I wish him a happy birthday!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> The OT's could see the problems, won't wash with the Ministry.


I hope you will be able to sort out the step problem. I am delighted to know that you have warmth this winter. Our temperatures today are around 67*F. That is quite chilly for July. I am enjoying it though. We returned home from our vacation today. Car is unloaded and soon I will get some sleep. It is always nice to sleep in your own bed.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Jacklou said:


> No, it is a picture of my sons, their wives, grandchildren and great-granddaughter and of course my DH and I.


Wow!, how many sons do you have, looks like a big group.
I see I should have read farther for the answer. You are what my FIL used to call a productive bunch :lol:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bonnie...Have the firefighters made any positive progress with all those fires up in Canada? I had thought of you often this week. 

Today I made a twiddle muff on our road trip home. My husband finally asked what I was making when I had 3/4 of the outside layer done. It actually looks nice for what it is. I decided to not put any items on it that needed to be sewn on as I was traveling and didn't want all that fuss in the vehicle. I just used different textures and thinknesses of yarns for the muff. I made the inside of the muff simple so it would provide a source of warmth for the elderly. I did two rows of garter for the ends to turn into the inside which gives it a defined end of each end. I just used odds and ends of whatever I had packed to make it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Betty, hope you have a great birthday & now you knitting group can take you on a road trip to the yarn shop.
Rookie, hope your DH had a great day.
Sonja, sorry your poor DH took a tumble on the stairs, must have been quite a crash to break the stairs, if you were home you must have almost had a heart attack thinking he'd really wrecked himself!
Thanks for sharing those cute patterns, I've downloaded the sweater, it's so cute.
Julie, sorry to hear they will not be fixing your steps, how silly to say you should have moved to another house rather than one with steps when you had difficulty finding something suitable in your price range, hope Nasir can help .
Desert Joy, I'm glad to hear you are feeling much better.

We had a good day today, didn't put on too many miles, took in the Railway & Forestry Museum which was quite interesting. Tomorrow we are visiting Barkerville, supposed to be the best historic site in Western North America, at least that's how it's advertised & everyone I've talked to who has visited it was very impressed. It's a restored gold rush town.
It was terribly hot today, 37C/97F, too hot for traveling by Harley, good thing we get up early & travel before it is really sweltering.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

The fires are still very bad, I saw on the news tonight that they have recruited 500 Armed forces to help keep the fire from LaRonge & cousin heard on the radio they are getting some American & Australian firefighters to help also. The premier of the province says this is the worst fire season ever & the first time it has come so close to the larger northern communities. Such a scary situation.
We need rains so bad, talked to my son tonight, he said still only 3/10 of an inch of rain since we left so the crops will be suffering badly. I hope my boys have kept my flowers & garden watered enough to survive til I get home.



pacer said:


> Bonnie...Have the firefighters made any positive progress with all those fires up in Canada? I had thought of you often this week.
> 
> Today I made a twiddle muff on our road trip home. My husband finally asked what I was making when I had 3/4 of the outside layer done. It actually looks nice for what it is. I decided to not put any items on it that needed to be sewn on as I was traveling and didn't want all that fuss in the vehicle. I just used different textures and thinknesses of yarns for the muff. I made the inside of the muff simple so it would provide a source of warmth for the elderly. I did two rows of garter for the ends to turn into the inside which gives it a defined end of each end. I just used odds and ends of whatever I had packed to make it.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The fires are still very bad, I saw on the news tonight that they have re Jutes 500 Armed forces to help keep the fire from LaRonge & cousin heard on the radio they are getting some American & Australian firefighters to help also. The premier of the province says this is the worst fire season ever & the first time it has come so close to the larger northern communities. Such a scary situation.
> We need rains so bad, talked to my son tonight, he said still only 3/10 of an inch of rain since we left so the crops will be suffering badly. I hope my boys have kept my flowers & garden watered enough to survive til I get home.


Glad to hear that more help is being called in. We saw on the news this week a map of where the fires are and it looks like west of your location is worse. Neither location looked great. Hope you are able to stay away from the smoke so it doesn't bother your breathing and overall health.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Semi-permanent....it slowly fades after several months of washings.
> 
> You can get a chalk substance for your hair; sets with hairspray and washes out. I gave PJ a set of them at last year's KAP.


I may have to look for that then. After so much of my hair fell out 4 years ago, I am afraid to use anything close to permanent. Still don't know why it fell out, and most of it grew back, but I am not chancing it! I colored it for years until then.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I know Eatons sold houses up here but never heard that Sears sold them.


There is a lady on another forum, a non knitting forum, who researches the Sears houses, which is the only reason I know of them. DH's cousin owns a similar home about 40 miles from me.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Bonnie, I hope the fires are soon out.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Bonnie, I hope the fires are soon out.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> ask poledra!!! --- sam


LOL Sam. I don't have to ask her! When it comes to mice and snakes I think I hate them equally!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The OT is due to call 9 -30 tomorrow morning- it is her call.


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just been listening not by choice to the cricket while I was stuck in a timber shop have been trying to get some new stair treads as husband had a fall while coming down the stairs luckily he was more than halfway down so apart from a few bruises he is alright . The stairs though got damaged . BIL is going to fix them . At least the man was nice enough to cut everything to size for me
> Sonja


So sorry to hear your DH fell down the stairs, but glad he isn't too damaged. Nice for them to cut the stair treads for you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> *Bulldog (Betty)* has her birthday today!
> Hope it is a wonderful one, and that Jim has done something special for you!


Happy Birthday Betty!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I just did the easy part . The workmen were impressed that I knew what I was talking about but that just makes me a good listener as my husband explained exactly what I wanted . Didn't tell the workmen that though😜
> Sonja


Of course you didn't tell the workmen that!

There was a time, when I worked for a car dealership in the service department, that I knew more about the workings of cars than most of the men I knew! I am not as good anymore, as things are so much more computerized now, and I have been away from it for so long, but DH still pays attention when I tell him something doesn't sound or feel like it should.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got a FB message from Heather (BusyWorkerBee) and she asked that I let everyone know she is fine just very busy right now. She will get back to the KTP when she can.
> 
> I'll TTYL later myself.


I am glad she is doing so well. I am sure that not living with her mom and step dad is taking some of the stress away.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonni, thank you. Hope DH feels better. Will pray for rain. We need it badly also.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The OT's have been.
> They are sadly unable to help- Ministry guidelines say because I knew I had difficulty with my 4 steps at the old house- I should have got somewhere with 4 or fewer steps- so it is back to what Nasir can do to help me.


Darn!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a great looking family. --- sam



Jacklou said:


> We had six sons.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

do they have any idea how difficult it is to find a good landlord or a good place to live - i'd say the powers that be have their collective heads in the sand. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> The OT's have been.
> They are sadly unable to help- Ministry guidelines say because I knew I had difficulty with my 4 steps at the old house- I should have got somewhere with 4 or fewer steps- so it is back to what Nasir can do to help me.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you can buy a house from lowes. but then you have to do all the finding of people to do the wiring, etc - i suppose it could be cheaper if you could do some of the work yourself. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> There is a lady on another forum, a non knitting forum, who researches the Sears houses, which is the only reason I know of them. DH's cousin owns a similar home about 40 miles from me.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> Glad to hear that more help is being called in. We saw on the news this week a map of where the fires are and it looks like west of your location is worse. Neither location looked great. Hope you are able to stay away from the smoke so it doesn't bother your breathing and overall health.


We are almost on the Alberta border so the Saskatchewan fires are north & east of us. There are also several fires north & just west of us in Alberta
http://www.thestarphoenix.com/news/Photos+Northern+Saskatchewan+forest+fires/11192514/story.html
The news said tonight 4 of the fires have burned more than 100,000 hectares


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> you can buy a house from lowes. but then you have to do all the finding of people to do the wiring, etc - i suppose it could be cheaper if you could do some of the work yourself. --- sam


Here many of the houses are RTM, ready to move, they build them at their business site & then move them onto the basement you have ready. Most are completely finished, just need the hookups for power & water done. It amazes me how they bring such huge houses down the road.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> I hope you will be able to sort out the step problem. I am delighted to know that you have warmth this winter. Our temperatures today are around 67*F. That is quite chilly for July. I am enjoying it though. We returned home from our vacation today. Car is unloaded and soon I will get some sleep. It is always nice to sleep in your own bed.


I am hoping to talk with the Landlord (Nasir or Sajaad his son) soon- but they have been out all day- it is school holidays which could well explain that. The OT's will be able to supply a trolley designed for the kitchen, and a perching stool so I can work more easily at the kitchen bench. They can't duplicate the stroller, so the one I have is going to have to be the one at the bottom of the steps. (I just had a phone call from the OT as I started to type this). It is making such a difference having the heater, and the electric blanket! (And the curtains) I must get onto putting up the sheer curtains I have- although I need to work out where, would be best to hang them, then the how!
It always is so good to have your own bed. 
Did you get much knitting done? Or is that still to come?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Betty, hope you have a great birthday & now you knitting group can take you on a road trip to the yarn shop.
> Rookie, hope your DH had a great day.
> Sonja, sorry your poor DH took a tumble on the stairs, must have been quite a crash to break the stairs, if you were home you must have almost had a heart attack thinking he'd really wrecked himself!
> Thanks for sharing those cute patterns, I've downloaded the sweater, it's so cute.
> ...


Brought me to tears, but at least they are agreeing to the two items for the kitchen.
Your travels on the Harley sound really great- will you be able to post some photos at some point?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The fires are still very bad, I saw on the news tonight that they have recruited 500 Armed forces to help keep the fire from LaRonge & cousin heard on the radio they are getting some American & Australian firefighters to help also. The premier of the province says this is the worst fire season ever & the first time it has come so close to the larger northern communities. Such a scary situation.
> We need rains so bad, talked to my son tonight, he said still only 3/10 of an inch of rain since we left so the crops will be suffering badly. I hope my boys have kept my flowers & garden watered enough to survive til I get home.


I wonder if NZ will be contributing any firefighters? Fire is NOT a problem for us currently! 
Hoping too, that you don't lose your garden to the drought.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> :thumbup:


As you read on, Tami you will hear the outcome of their visit, not entirely good, not entirely bad, but not what I had hoped.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> do they have any idea how difficult it is to find a good landlord or a good place to live - i'd say the powers that be have their collective heads in the sand. --- sam


I said pretty much that, to them, and they agreed, but their hands are tied.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Brought me to tears, but at least they are agreeing to the two items for the kitchen.
> Your travels on the Harley sound really great- will you be able to post some photos at some point?


I'll put some photos on when I get home


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'll put some photos on when I get home


Looking forward to that!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The fires are still very bad, I saw on the news tonight that they have recruited 500 Armed forces to help keep the fire from LaRonge & cousin heard on the radio they are getting some American & Australian firefighters to help also. The premier of the province says this is the worst fire season ever & the first time it has come so close to the larger northern communities. Such a scary situation.
> We need rains so bad, talked to my son tonight, he said still only 3/10 of an inch of rain since we left so the crops will be suffering badly. I hope my boys have kept my flowers & garden watered enough to survive til I get home.


Sounds terrible. Praying that there can be brought under control soon. Ideally plenty of rain (but not too much!).


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> The OT's have been.
> They are sadly unable to help- Ministry guidelines say because I knew I had difficulty with my 4 steps at the old house- I should have got somewhere with 4 or fewer steps- so it is back to what Nasir can do to help me.


That is terrible Julie . It wasn't as if you could pick and choose were you wanted to live. These ministry people with there strict rules and regulations make me so mad they should live in the real world for a while and see that life is different from there rules and regulations . Couldn't they at least put handrails up ( can't remember if there were any ) or some kind of tread so they are not slippy 
Sonja


----------



## StellaK (Jan 25, 2012)

My son is moved now from West Virginia to Ogden, Utah. His wife has stage four metastatic breast cancer. She is very close to passing and is semi-conscious most of the time. They are currently in Boise, Idaho (where I live) staying with her brother. He has gotten hospice involved but insists on doing almost all of her care himself. He expects that it will be only another day or two.
Their daughter lives here and she is spending most of her time with her mother. Their son lives in Washington and traveled here yesterday with his girlfriend. They got a marriage license today and were married this evening next to his mom's hospital bed. We don't know if she was aware of it but it was a beautiful, touching ceremony.
I am going over daily and bringing dinner cooked for as many people who are there, so they do not have to worry about that. It makes me feel useful at least. Kelly, my son, is a hospitalist and will probably start work in August.


----------



## StellaK (Jan 25, 2012)

Happy Birthday to everyone celebrating.
Have any of you read the topic on hand-washing hand knits? It is 21 pages of vicious attacks--how can anyone have that much to say about washing knits. I believe that these people do not have enough to do that they can get that worked up about a Knitting Paradise topic.
We had a huge rainstorm early this evening. It lasted for over an hour. Unfortunately I was visiting with my son and my little dog was home alone. He really is fearful of thunder and fireworks. I felt really bad that I was not here for him.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The fires are still very bad, I saw on the news tonight that they have recruited 500 Armed forces to help keep the fire from LaRonge & cousin heard on the radio they are getting some American & Australian firefighters to help also. The premier of the province says this is the worst fire season ever & the first time it has come so close to the larger northern communities. Such a scary situation.
> We need rains so bad, talked to my son tonight, he said still only 3/10 of an inch of rain since we left so the crops will be suffering badly. I hope my boys have kept my flowers & garden watered enough to survive til I get home.


Oh I'm so sorry , was hoping to hear that there had been significant rainfall . It's good that the firefighters are getting more help . I can't imagine doing the job they do . I hope both crops and flowers are doing well 
Sonja


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

StellaK said:


> Happy Birthday to everyone celebrating.
> Have any of you read the topic on hand-washing hand knits? It is 21 pages of vicious attacks--how can anyone have that much to say about washing knits. I believe that these people do not have enough to do that they can get that worked up about a Knitting Paradise topic.
> We had a huge rainstorm early this evening. It lasted for over an hour. Unfortunately I was visiting with my son and my little dog was home alone. He really is fearful of thunder and fireworks. I felt really bad that I was not here for him.


I read the start of it and decided half way through the first post that it was not one worth looking at- I knew where it would go. One of my friends today said she made the mistake of saying something- she was rather intrigued when the OP said she handwashed her woolens by putting them in the washing machine. Admittedly I don't think the OP used the wash cycle- just soaked them in wool wash in the machine and then spun and rinsed them in the machine. But I'm not sure where the handwashing came in.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

StellaK said:


> My son is moved now from West Virginia to Ogden, Utah. His wife has stage four metastatic breast cancer. She is very close to passing and is semi-conscious most of the time. They are currently in Boise, Idaho (where I live) staying with her brother. He has gotten hospice involved but insists on doing almost all of her care himself. He expects that it will be only another day or two.
> Their daughter lives here and she is spending most of her time with her mother. Their son lives in Washington and traveled here yesterday with his girlfriend. They got a marriage license today and were married this evening next to his mom's hospital bed. We don't know if she was aware of it but it was a beautiful, touching ceremony.
> I am going over daily and bringing dinner cooked for as many people who are there, so they do not have to worry about that. It makes me feel useful at least. Kelly, my son, is a hospitalist and will probably start work in August.


What a horribly hard time for them all- how lovely and sad at the same time that their son was able to get married in her presence.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That is terrible Julie . It wasn't as if you could pick and choose were you wanted to live. These ministry people with there strict rules and regulations make me so mad they should live in the real world for a while and see that life is different from there rules and regulations . Couldn't they at least put handrails up ( can't remember if there were any ) or some kind of tread so they are not slippy
> Sonja


They seemed to think that I should be looking at moving at the earliest possible moment. But it will take about three years to pay back the debt to get into this place. There is a handrail on one side of the steps- front and back, but I am very unwilling to tackle the back steps, because were I to fall, no-one would know, no-one would see me. One thing at least the concrete is quite rough on the steps- not slick. There is talk of improving the terms of rentals given that so many have no alternative, but it seems so far just to be talk.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

StellaK said:


> My son is moved now from West Virginia to Ogden, Utah. His wife has stage four metastatic breast cancer. She is very close to passing and is semi-conscious most of the time. They are currently in Boise, Idaho (where I live) staying with her brother. He has gotten hospice involved but insists on doing almost all of her care himself. He expects that it will be only another day or two.
> Their daughter lives here and she is spending most of her time with her mother. Their son lives in Washington and traveled here yesterday with his girlfriend. They got a marriage license today and were married this evening next to his mom's hospital bed. We don't know if she was aware of it but it was a beautiful, touching ceremony.
> I am going over daily and bringing dinner cooked for as many people who are there, so they do not have to worry about that. It makes me feel useful at least. Kelly, my son, is a hospitalist and will probably start work in August.


It does help, to be contributing something practical. That was a lovely idea to have the bedside ceremony, a symbol of hope and the continuation of life. 
I wonder how you are, yourself, healthwise?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi, just popping in quick for now. Mum is suffering from xtreme confusion again  Very frightened, agitated and not understanding where and why she is. Here we go again. They called me about half hour ago to tell me she got off the chair and had fallen (of course). But they assure me she isnt hurt. Oh dear. I think they are going to have a bad night with her.

Anyway I have looked at 3 nursing homes, the third one today is very close to me. I have put her name down. They all have very good reputations but this is probably my favourite. The other 2 are a bit too formal looking but I will still probably put her name on the waiting lists there also. My favourite has more colourful gardens, a bird avery, a large number of volunteers, and a "good feel" around. 

I am expecting mum will have still the same infection or maybe a different one. I think they are going to send her for a chest xray at some point soon also.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi, just popping in quick for now. Mum is suffering from xtreme confusion again  Very frightened, agitated and not understanding where and why she is. Here we go again. They called me about half hour ago to tell me she got off the chair and had fallen (of course). But they assure me she isnt hurt. Oh dear. I think they are going to have a bad night with her.
> 
> Anyway I have looked at 3 nursing homes, the third one today is very close to me. I have put her name down. They all have very good reputations but this is probably my favourite. The other 2 are a bit too formal looking but I will still probably put her name on the waiting lists there also. My favourite has more colourful gardens, a bird avery, a large number of volunteers, and a "good feel" around.
> 
> I am expecting mum will have still the same infection or maybe a different one. I think they are going to send her for a chest xray at some point soon also.


Will be keeping you all in prayerful thought.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> *Happy Birthday Betty and Jeanette's DH!*


And from me too!!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> *Happy Birthday Betty and Jeanette's DH!*


And from me too!!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got this from my DB and thought it worth sharing....
> 
> The Back Nine
> 
> ...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Will be keeping you all in prayerful thought.


Thanks Julie, everyone on here are so very kind. Makes me cry though. But thats ok too.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

I thought I may as well send the link for The Dash....

http://www.linda-ellis.com/the-dash-the-dash-poem-by-linda-ellis-.html


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks Julie, everyone on here are so very kind. Makes me cry though. But thats ok too.


Makes me cry too so I'll just say " I'll be thinking about you and your mum too Cathy " 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks Julie, everyone on here are so very kind. Makes me cry though. But thats ok too.


Tears do help release the tension.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

StellaK said:


> My son is moved now from West Virginia to Ogden, Utah. His wife has stage four metastatic breast cancer. She is very close to passing and is semi-conscious most of the time. They are currently in Boise, Idaho (where I live) staying with her brother. He has gotten hospice involved but insists on doing almost all of her care himself. He expects that it will be only another day or two.
> Their daughter lives here and she is spending most of her time with her mother. Their son lives in Washington and traveled here yesterday with his girlfriend. They got a marriage license today and were married this evening next to his mom's hospital bed. We don't know if she was aware of it but it was a beautiful, touching ceremony.
> I am going over daily and bringing dinner cooked for as many people who are there, so they do not have to worry about that. It makes me feel useful at least. Kelly, my son, is a hospitalist and will probably start work in August.


Not an easy time for any of you. {{{hugs}}} I understand completely what you mean about feeling useful. What a lovely thing for her son and his girlfriend to do, I hope his DM was aware of what was happening.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

I hope your landlord gets the ramp built for you Julie. It doesn't sound like too big a job?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi, just popping in quick for now. Mum is suffering from xtreme confusion again  Very frightened, agitated and not understanding where and why she is. Here we go again. They called me about half hour ago to tell me she got off the chair and had fallen (of course). But they assure me she isnt hurt. Oh dear. I think they are going to have a bad night with her.
> 
> Anyway I have looked at 3 nursing homes, the third one today is very close to me. I have put her name down. They all have very good reputations but this is probably my favourite. The other 2 are a bit too formal looking but I will still probably put her name on the waiting lists there also. My favourite has more colourful gardens, a bird avery, a large number of volunteers, and a "good feel" around.
> 
> I am expecting mum will have still the same infection or maybe a different one. I think they are going to send her for a chest xray at some point soon also.


So sorry to hear your mum is not so well again. Thinking about you. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> I hope your landlord gets the ramp built for you Julie. It doesn't sound like too big a job?


Hopefully it is not too big! But I've not been able to get hold of Nasir yet.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The OT's have been.
> They are sadly unable to help- Ministry guidelines say because I knew I had difficulty with my 4 steps at the old house- I should have got somewhere with 4 or fewer steps- so it is back to what Nasir can do to help me.


Oh no :thumbdown:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

pacer said:


> Bonnie...Have the firefighters made any positive progress with all those fires up in Canada? I had thought of you often this week.
> 
> Today I made a twiddle muff on our road trip home. My husband finally asked what I was making when I had 3/4 of the outside layer done. It actually looks nice for what it is. I decided to not put any items on it that needed to be sewn on as I was traveling and didn't want all that fuss in the vehicle. I just used different textures and thinknesses of yarns for the muff. I made the inside of the muff simple so it would provide a source of warmth for the elderly. I did two rows of garter for the ends to turn into the inside which gives it a defined end of each end. I just used odds and ends of whatever I had packed to make it.


Will we get to see a picture of it?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The fires are still very bad, I saw on the news tonight that they have recruited 500 Armed forces to help keep the fire from LaRonge & cousin heard on the radio they are getting some American & Australian firefighters to help also. The premier of the province says this is the worst fire season ever & the first time it has come so close to the larger northern communities. Such a scary situation.
> We need rains so bad, talked to my son tonight, he said still only 3/10 of an inch of rain since we left so the crops will be suffering badly. I hope my boys have kept my flowers & garden watered enough to survive til I get home.


Terrible. I am glad they are getting the help from other countries.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Makes me cry too so I'll just say " I'll be thinking about you and your mum too Cathy "
> Sonja


Thankyou Sonja


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi, just popping in quick for now. Mum is suffering from xtreme confusion again  Very frightened, agitated and not understanding where and why she is. Here we go again. They called me about half hour ago to tell me she got off the chair and had fallen (of course). But they assure me she isnt hurt. Oh dear. I think they are going to have a bad night with her.
> 
> Anyway I have looked at 3 nursing homes, the third one today is very close to me. I have put her name down. They all have very good reputations but this is probably my favourite. The other 2 are a bit too formal looking but I will still probably put her name on the waiting lists there also. My favourite has more colourful gardens, a bird avery, a large number of volunteers, and a "good feel" around.
> 
> I am expecting mum will have still the same infection or maybe a different one. I think they are going to send her for a chest xray at some point soon also.


Thats not sounding good at all. Praying that the infection will clear up and the confusion go with it.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Thats not sounding good at all. Praying that the infection will clear up and the confusion go with it.


Thanks Margaret, I am only guessing and hoping that it is infection. She finished antibiotics 3 days ago and has been really good.... till early this morning.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

pacer said:


> I hope you will be able to sort out the step problem. I am delighted to know that you have warmth this winter. Our temperatures today are around 67*F. That is quite chilly for July. I am enjoying it though. We returned home from our vacation today. Car is unloaded and soon I will get some sleep. It is always nice to sleep in your own bed.


Do you have any time to relax after your trip? Or do you have to go back to work immediately? I hope you had time to relax. It did sound as if you managed to get some knitting done!
After being back at work for a couple of hours after vacation, I felt like I'd never been away!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

StellaK said:


> My son is moved now from West Virginia to Ogden, Utah. His wife has stage four metastatic breast cancer. She is very close to passing and is semi-conscious most of the time. They are currently in Boise, Idaho (where I live) staying with her brother. He has gotten hospice involved but insists on doing almost all of her care himself. He expects that it will be only another day or two.
> Their daughter lives here and she is spending most of her time with her mother. Their son lives in Washington and traveled here yesterday with his girlfriend. They got a marriage license today and were married this evening next to his mom's hospital bed. We don't know if she was aware of it but it was a beautiful, touching ceremony.
> I am going over daily and bringing dinner cooked for as many people who are there, so they do not have to worry about that. It makes me feel useful at least. Kelly, my son, is a hospitalist and will probably start work in August.


Oh, Stella, how sad. But it will be a blessing that your DIL will no longer be suffering. But what a terrible thing for your son and their children.
How wonderful that their son and his bride could be married at her bedside. At least, she was still here for their wedding.
I know your meals are very much welcome as they have so much on their minds.
Hugs, dear friend,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

darowil said:


> I read the start of it and decided half way through the first post that it was not one worth looking at- I knew where it would go. One of my friends today said she made the mistake of saying something- she was rather intrigued when the OP said she handwashed her woolens by putting them in the washing machine. Admittedly I don't think the OP used the wash cycle- just soaked them in wool wash in the machine and then spun and rinsed them in the machine. But I'm not sure where the handwashing came in.


Some people just don't have enough to do if they insist on being so nasty online about something that really doesn't matter.
I wonder about those people. They like controversy a lot more than I do!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> They seemed to think that I should be looking at moving at the earliest possible moment. But it will take about three years to pay back the debt to get into this place. There is a handrail on one side of the steps- front and back, but I am very unwilling to tackle the back steps, because were I to fall, no-one would know, no-one would see me. One thing at least the concrete is quite rough on the steps- not slick. There is talk of improving the terms of rentals given that so many have no alternative, but it seems so far just to be talk.


I'm so sorry, Julie. But we both know the powers that be usually have their heads up their butts...to put it very inelegantly!! but it's so true. If just one of them had to put up with daily life as a disabled person for one day, they'd grow a few brains!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi, just popping in quick for now. Mum is suffering from xtreme confusion again  Very frightened, agitated and not understanding where and why she is. Here we go again. They called me about half hour ago to tell me she got off the chair and had fallen (of course). But they assure me she isnt hurt. Oh dear. I think they are going to have a bad night with her.
> 
> Anyway I have looked at 3 nursing homes, the third one today is very close to me. I have put her name down. They all have very good reputations but this is probably my favourite. The other 2 are a bit too formal looking but I will still probably put her name on the waiting lists there also. My favourite has more colourful gardens, a bird avery, a large number of volunteers, and a "good feel" around.
> 
> I am expecting mum will have still the same infection or maybe a different one. I think they are going to send her for a chest xray at some point soon also.


How distressing for you!! It seems it's one step forward and two steps backwards with her health. I sincerely hope there's an opening at your favored nursing home when she needs it.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks Julie, everyone on here are so very kind. Makes me cry though. But thats ok too.


I can only keep you and your mum in my prayers. I remember what it was like the years my mother was in the nursing home. She eventually seemed to lose interest in almost everything...she didn't even watch tv. And she was unable to get out of bed. I was working at the time and lived 40 miles away but I went to see her every weekend. And wished I could spend more time with her.
As Sam says, remember we have your back.
More hugs, dear friend,
Junek


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

jknappva said:



> Oh, Stella, how sad. But it will be a blessing that your DIL will no longer be suffering. But what a terrible thing for your son and their children.
> How wonderful that their son and his bride could be married at her bedside. At least, she was still here for their wedding.
> I know your meals are very much welcome as they have so much on their minds.
> Hugs, dear friend,
> Junek


Oh Gosh, I missed this post, so DITTO from me too Stella. Take care


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I'm so sorry, Julie. But we both know the powers that be usually have their heads up their butts...to put it very inelegantly!! but it's so true. If just one of them had to put up with daily life as a disabled person for one day, they'd grow a few brains!
> Junek


Part of the problem, I gather is because I am able to get around in the house most of the time, using just the stick. Had I had to use the stroller it might have been different. However the 'perch' stool and the kitchen trolley will help.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

jknappva said:


> I can only keep you and your mum in my prayers. I remember what it was like the years my mother was in the nursing home. She eventually seemed to lose interest in almost everything...she didn't even watch tv. And she was unable to get out of bed. I was working at the time and lived 40 miles away but I went to see her every weekend. And wished I could spend more time with her.
> As Sam says, remember we have your back.
> More hugs, dear friend,
> Junek


Thank you. Sorry to hear that you had to go through this also, as do so very many of us.

I have just rung them again and they have a locum doctor coming to check her out.... rules coz she had a fall. She is spending the night in the princess chair lying down sleeping beside the nurses desk.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Part of the problem, I gather is because I am able to get around in the house most of the time, using just the stick. Had I had to use the stroller it might have been different. However the 'perch' stool and the kitchen trolley will help.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thank you. Sorry to hear that you had to go through this also, as do so very many of us.
> 
> I have just rung them again and they have a locum doctor coming to check her out.... rules coz she had a fall. She is spending the night in the princess chair lying down sleeping beside the nurses desk.


Hoping and praying she gets safely through the night.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Watching the cricket again- England have done well and though they have just lost the last wicket they have a good score and are currently on top.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Watching the cricket again- England have done well and though they have just lost the last wicket they have a good score and are currently on top.


This is the first match?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This is the first match?


Yes. 4 more after this as well as some one dayers


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Yes. 4 more after this as well as some one dayers


So very early days, as yet!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Forgot to post this pic. on the Tea Party earlier- some pure Merino lace weight yarn, that had got buried in the box-room in the old house- bought it years ago- just discovered this morning it is from the Studio of Margaret Stove, the NZ designer whose shawl designs were used for the NZ Government's gifted shawls for baby Prince William and a couple of years ago, Prince George.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Forgot to post this pic. on the Tea Party earlier- some pure Merino lace weight yarn, that had got buried in the box-room in the old house- bought it years ago- just discovered this morning it is from the Studio of Margaret Stove, the NZ designer whose shawl designs were used for the NZ Government's gifted shawls for baby Prince William and a couple of years ago, Prince George.


VERY nice! :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> VERY nice! :thumbup:


I reckon it is, too! And I have enough to make quite a decent sized shawl I suspect.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Forgot to post this pic. on the Tea Party earlier- some pure Merino lace weight yarn, that had got buried in the box-room in the old house- bought it years ago- just discovered this morning it is from the Studio of Margaret Stove, the NZ designer whose shawl designs were used for the NZ Government's gifted shawls for baby Prince William and a couple of years ago, Prince George.


It looks lovely Julie- and 2ply should go a very long way. I'd be very surprised if you din'thave enough for a shawl there.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I reckon it is, too! And I have enough to make quite a decent sized shawl I suspect.


It's lovely Julie . I love shades of blue . If you have just found that then maybe there is hope for your books ? Are you all sorted for your time away 
Sonja


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Had an interesting, almost life taking, experience on the way home today. I was into the near lane about to go across the other facing lane when an SUV came barreling through her red light..young lady on her phone with the phone partly obscuring everything to her left. Had I made my usual jack rabbit start, I'd have been t-boned and probably killed. Thankfully, the big pickup following me also saw what was happening and put on his brakes. Had our brakes not held, I'd have been hit side wise by the SUV and the brother in the pickup would have tail ended me pushing me further into the oncoming lane. Fortunately, no one was hurt. The white pickup contained a brother from the church who stopped and checked if I had survived the experience. I thanked him for checking and for being aware so that he didn't hit my rear end and he said he saw it happen and said a quick prayer that we would all be OK. We were both thankful we were to see another day. Reminded me to be thankful every day I am on the "green side of the grass" as was shared here. I also renewed my vow to save gasoline by no longer making jack-rabbit starts. I think that also helped to save my life.


That was a close call. Did the lady even stop to see how you were? Glad that you're okay.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> *Bulldog (Betty)* has her birthday today!
> Hope it is a wonderful one, and that Jim has done something special for you!


Missed your birthday Betty. Hope you had a good one.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thought I would share these that dropped into my email box today cardigan is knitted
> http://www.yarnspirations.com/patterns/cabled-knit-cardigan.html
> Crochet dress
> http://www.yarnspirations.com/garden-lattice-jumper.html
> ...


That cardigan is beautiful. Let's see it when you're finished.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The fires are still very bad, I saw on the news tonight that they have recruited 500 Armed forces to help keep the fire from LaRonge & cousin heard on the radio they are getting some American & Australian firefighters to help also. The premier of the province says this is the worst fire season ever & the first time it has come so close to the larger northern communities. Such a scary situation.
> We need rains so bad, talked to my son tonight, he said still only 3/10 of an inch of rain since we left so the crops will be suffering badly. I hope my boys have kept my flowers & garden watered enough to survive til I get home.


I hear about the fires daily and keep praying for rain for your area. It's hard to believe that we are getting all this rain when you need it so badly. Hope you all stay well.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sorry to hear that Julie. I sure hope Nasir will help you with a ramp.


Lurker 2 said:


> The OT's have been.
> They are sadly unable to help- Ministry guidelines say because I knew I had difficulty with my 4 steps at the old house- I should have got somewhere with 4 or fewer steps- so it is back to what Nasir can do to help me.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

StellaK said:


> My son is moved now from West Virginia to Ogden, Utah. His wife has stage four metastatic breast cancer. She is very close to passing and is semi-conscious most of the time. Their son lives in Washington and traveled here yesterday with his girlfriend. They got a marriage license today and were married this evening next to his mom's hospital bed. We don't know if she was aware of it but it was a beautiful, touching ceremony.
> .


So sorry to hear about your DIL. A very difficult time for the family. Hopefully she was aware that her son was there and that it was their wedding day.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> They seemed to think that I should be looking at moving at the earliest possible moment. But it will take about three years to pay back the debt to get into this place. There is a handrail on one side of the steps- front and back, but I am very unwilling to tackle the back steps, because were I to fall, no-one would know, no-one would see me. One thing at least the concrete is quite rough on the steps- not slick. There is talk of improving the terms of rentals given that so many have no alternative, but it seems so far just to be talk.


Oh Julie, I thought once you had moved to this new place that your problems would be over. Sounds like they are still plaguing you.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Forgot to post this pic. on the Tea Party earlier- some pure Merino lace weight yarn, that had got buried in the box-room in the old house- bought it years ago- just discovered this morning it is from the Studio of Margaret Stove, the NZ designer whose shawl designs were used for the NZ Government's gifted shawls for baby Prince William and a couple of years ago, Prince George.


Beautiful yarn, Julie. What are you going to make?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Forgot to post this pic. on the Tea Party earlier- some pure Merino lace weight yarn, that had got buried in the box-room in the old house- bought it years ago- just discovered this morning it is from the Studio of Margaret Stove, the NZ designer whose shawl designs were used for the NZ Government's gifted shawls for baby Prince William and a couple of years ago, Prince George.


That looks like lovely yarn. Do you think you might make a shawl out of it?

Oops - I see you already answered my question.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your poor family, such a sad situation.
I'm glad she gets to pass surrounded by her family & hopefully they keep her pain free.


StellaK said:


> My son is moved now from West Virginia to Ogden, Utah. His wife has stage four metastatic breast cancer. She is very close to passing and is semi-conscious most of the time. They are currently in Boise, Idaho (where I live) staying with her brother. He has gotten hospice involved but insists on doing almost all of her care himself. He expects that it will be only another day or two.
> Their daughter lives here and she is spending most of her time with her mother. Their son lives in Washington and traveled here yesterday with his girlfriend. They got a marriage license today and were married this evening next to his mom's hospital bed. We don't know if she was aware of it but it was a beautiful, touching ceremony.
> I am going over daily and bringing dinner cooked for as many people who are there, so they do not have to worry about that. It makes me feel useful at least. Kelly, my son, is a hospitalist and will probably start work in August.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Such a sadness here. Praying that her passing is peaceful. Prayers for her husband, you, and all family members. 


StellaK said:


> My son is moved now from West Virginia to Ogden, Utah. His wife has stage four metastatic breast cancer. She is very close to passing and is semi-conscious most of the time. They are currently in Boise, Idaho (where I live) staying with her brother. He has gotten hospice involved but insists on doing almost all of her care himself. He expects that it will be only another day or two.
> Their daughter lives here and she is spending most of her time with her mother. Their son lives in Washington and traveled here yesterday with his girlfriend. They got a marriage license today and were married this evening next to his mom's hospital bed. We don't know if she was aware of it but it was a beautiful, touching ceremony.
> I am going over daily and bringing dinner cooked for as many people who are there, so they do not have to worry about that. It makes me feel useful at least. Kelly, my son, is a hospitalist and will probably start work in August.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sugar, I hope you can get a bed in a nice place for your mom. Hopefully she didn't hurt herself during her fall & they can find the cause of the confusion quickly.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Stella, warm hugs. Yes, feeling useful and having a way to show your love and support helps. So sorry. Your poor son has a lot on his plate. The wedding must have been very special.
Julie. The yarns luscious, scrumptious looks like it will be a dream to knit.
Did our (jog 4 min./walk 1 min)x4 this morning.
Hosting knitting today.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I've not heard of "The Dash". Thanks for the link to it. It was also a good read.


sugarsugar said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Just got this from my DB and thought it worth sharing....
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That yarn is gorgeous Julie. Hope you make yourself something beautiful out of it.


Lurker 2 said:


> Forgot to post this pic. on the Tea Party earlier- some pure Merino lace weight yarn, that had got buried in the box-room in the old house- bought it years ago- just discovered this morning it is from the Studio of Margaret Stove, the NZ designer whose shawl designs were used for the NZ Government's gifted shawls for baby Prince William and a couple of years ago, Prince George.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Forgot to say DH had his second cataract surgery today. Was home around 930 a.m. Everything went great. Thanks for your prayers.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

budasha said:


> So sorry to hear about your DIL. A very difficult time for the family. Hopefully she was aware that her son was there and that it was their wedding day.


Can I echo that? Prayers for all.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Stella, prayers for all the family. I am sure that your DIL was aware of the wedding taking place. What a lovely idea.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> They seemed to think that I should be looking at moving at the earliest possible moment. But it will take about three years to pay back the debt to get into this place. There is a handrail on one side of the steps- front and back, but I am very unwilling to tackle the back steps, because were I to fall, no-one would know, no-one would see me. One thing at least the concrete is quite rough on the steps- not slick. There is talk of improving the terms of rentals given that so many have no alternative, but it seems so far just to be talk.


It seems odd to me that they want you to go to the trouble and expense of moving when a simpler, more economic solution would simply be to put in a ramp. Sometimes I wonder at the level of common sense of the people making, and those blindly following, the "rules".


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Julie, absolutely beautiful yarn. I am sure you will be able to turn it into something wonderful.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, great news.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Forgot to say DH had his second cataract surgery today. Was home around 930 a.m. Everything went great. Thanks for your prayers.


That is good news Gwen glad all went well
Sonja


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Stella, I'm sorry to hear the sad news, but a lovely thing to have the wedding now. Gentle hugs & peaceful thoughts to you all.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Forgot to post this pic. on the Tea Party earlier- some pure Merino lace weight yarn, that had got buried in the box-room in the old house- bought it years ago- just discovered this morning it is from the Studio of Margaret Stove, the NZ designer whose shawl designs were used for the NZ Government's gifted shawls for baby Prince William and a couple of years ago, Prince George.


That looks scrumptious. I have a book of hers--with a wedding ring shawl in it--something I haven't got up the gumption to try yet!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Caitlin's mum sent this photo today captioned "Little chunk!" She's now over 11 lbs in weight, that's over 3 lbs she's put on since she was born!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Caitlin's mum sent this photo today captioned "Little chunk!" She's now over 11 lbs in weight, that's over 3 lbs she's put on since she was born!


Wow- shes a big girl. 6 weeks already- it doesn't seem that long.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm still up- knitting and watching the cricket. England still doing well, though we have evened it up a little bit. May as well as stay up till the end of play- just over half hour probably.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> It looks lovely Julie- and 2ply should go a very long way. I'd be very surprised if you din'thave enough for a shawl there.


I reckon it will be enough! Just got to do a pattern hunt.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's lovely Julie . I love shades of blue . If you have just found that then maybe there is hope for your books ? Are you all sorted for your time away
> Sonja


I love blues and greens- they crop up so often in nature. 
You have really hit my embarrassment button, Sonja, I found the books about two weeks ago at the bottom of a pile of boxes in the sitting room. One over enthusiastic cleaning lady had put them there, which is why I had no recall, and was searching in entirely the wrong room. I have apologised privately to most.
About to start packing!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I love blues and greens- they crop up so often in nature.
> You have really hit my embarrassment button, Sonja, I found the books about two weeks ago at the bottom of a pile of boxes in the sitting room. One over enthusiastic cleaning lady had put them there, which is why I had no recall, and was searching in entirely the wrong room. I have apologised privately to most.


Your shawl will look gorgeous I am sure. I am so glad that the books turned up after all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sorry to hear that Julie. I sure hope Nasir will help you with a ramp.


It would be good if he will, but have not managed to speak with him, or Sajaad yet.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Oh Julie, I thought once you had moved to this new place that your problems would be over. Sounds like they are still plaguing you.


I seem to be less troubled, though, and given how short a time I've been here, getting on well with our little neighbourhood.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Beautiful yarn, Julie. What are you going to make?


some sort of lacy shawl or scarf to wrap against the chill of winter. 
BTW over night we've had a heavy dump of snow on the East Coast- almost unheard of before. Inevitably lambing has started, but they are saying, fortunately most are still 'in utero' I really hope the mum's had not had their pre-lambing shear, a lot of farmers may have already though.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Stella, warm hugs. Yes, feeling useful and having a way to show your love and support helps. So sorry. Your poor son has a lot on his plate. The wedding must have been very special.
> Julie. The yarns luscious, scrumptious looks like it will be a dream to knit.
> Did our (jog 4 min./walk 1 min)x4 this morning.
> Hosting knitting today.


Just got to sort out exactly what I do knit with it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That yarn is gorgeous Julie. Hope you make yourself something beautiful out of it.


That is the plan!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> It seems odd to me that they want you to go to the trouble and expense of moving when a simpler, more economic solution would simply be to put in a ramp. Sometimes I wonder at the level of common sense of the people making, and those blindly following, the "rules".


Who can tell the mind set of those creating those rules?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Julie, absolutely beautiful yarn. I am sure you will be able to turn it into something wonderful.


I am looking forward to working it up- but have set myself the goal of getting the Guernsey up to the arm holes at least before I cast it on.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That is good news Gwen glad all went well
> Sonja


from me too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> That looks scrumptious. I have a book of hers--with a wedding ring shawl in it--something I haven't got up the gumption to try yet!


They are slow going!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Caitlin's mum sent this photo today captioned "Little chunk!" She's now over 11 lbs in weight, that's over 3 lbs she's put on since she was born!


My goodness gracious! I love her expression Kate!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Your shawl will look gorgeous I am sure. I am so glad that the books turned up after all.


Thanks Martina.
I was so relieved to see them, but embarrassed too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Well I seem to have caught up- and it's me in a row for quite some distance- I have the heater on max. it is so chilly. Wonderful to have it though.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Found this on Facebook:

maybe a download

Bother, does not seem to have worked!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Caitlin's mum sent this photo today captioned "Little chunk!" She's now over 11 lbs in weight, that's over 3 lbs she's put on since she was born!


Can't believe it's 6 weeks already Caitlin has definitly grown and wide awake to . Love the expression on her face . She's definitly a little cutie 
Made me smile 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am looking forward to working it up- but have set myself the goal of getting the Guernsey up to the arm holes at least before I cast it on.


Here's another question Julie sorry about the embarrassment from the last one but here goes 
What happened to the shrug you were making for your daughter did you finish it ? I thought it was looking nice and was looking forward to seeing it finished 
Sonja 
Ps I'm glad you found the books


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

KateB said:


> Caitlin's mum sent this photo today captioned "Little chunk!" She's now over 11 lbs in weight, that's over 3 lbs she's put on since she was born!


She is very, very cute!!l


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

I feel quite ashamed. I looked in on the KTP for the first time in what seems a long while, and found, from the summaries (thank you, everyone, for those) that I last posted in the 12th June TP. Since then, we have had a couple of trips away, to North Yorkshire and the Malvern Hills, as well as a visit to old friends.

We are now getting ready for a visit from my nephew and his family, which will be combined with a family get-together for my husband's birthday (tomorrow), my birthday (the 14th) and our grandson's birthday - not officially until the 31st, but so many of us will be away then, that we thought we should include him in the Big Bash weekend. So, lots of cooking and preparation, but it will be fun when it all happens.

I must go now, and try to catch up with everyone's news. The summaries are wonderful, but only give the broad outline, so I really need to know much more detail!

Best wishes to you all, and I hope to be back again soon.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Forgot to say DH had his second cataract surgery today. Was home around 930 a.m. Everything went great. Thanks for your prayers.


Thanks for the update on Brantley's surgery, Gwen. Expecting a really boring recovery for him.

Looking forward to seeing you at Sam's and KAP.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> We are now getting ready for a visit from my nephew and his family, which will be combined with a family get-together for my husband's birthday (tomorrow), my birthday (the 14th) and our grandson's birthday - not officially until the 31st, but so many of us will be away then, that we thought we should include him in the Big Bash weekend. So, lots of cooking and preparation, but it will be fun when it all happens./quote]
> 
> You and Tim share a birthdate. He will be 17 on the 14th. Enjoy your celebrations.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Kathleendoris said:
> 
> 
> > We are now getting ready for a visit from my nephew and his family, which will be combined with a family get-together for my husband's birthday (tomorrow), my birthday (the 14th) and our grandson's birthday - not officially until the 31st, but so many of us will be away then, that we thought we should include him in the Big Bash weekend. So, lots of cooking and preparation, but it will be fun when it all happens./quote]
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Kathleendoris said:


> I feel quite ashamed. I looked in on the KTP for the first time in what seems a long while, and found, from the summaries (thank you, everyone, for those) that I last posted in the 12th June TP. Since then, we have had a couple of trips away, to North Yorkshire and the Malvern Hills, as well as a visit to old friends.
> 
> We are now getting ready for a visit from my nephew and his family, which will be combined with a family get-together for my husband's birthday (tomorrow), my birthday (the 14th) and our grandson's birthday - not officially until the 31st, but so many of us will be away then, that we thought we should include him in the Big Bash weekend. So, lots of cooking and preparation, but it will be fun when it all happens.
> 
> ...


 Hello Kathleen nice to here from you . Sounds like you are going to have a great weekend , Hope you and your family have a fantastic time and you your husband and your grandson have very happy birthdays 
Sonja


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The OT's have been.
> They are sadly unable to help- Ministry guidelines say because I knew I had difficulty with my 4 steps at the old house- I should have got somewhere with 4 or fewer steps- so it is back to what Nasir can do to help me.


Sorry to hear this Julie. I hope you will be able to get some help from Nasir.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

would this not make a kid happy on his birthday? --- sam

http://www.sprinklebakes.com/2015/07/dinosaur-dig-triple-chocolate-sheet-cake.html


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jheiens said:


> Kathleendoris said:
> 
> 
> > You and Tim share a birthdate. He will be 17 on the 14th. Enjoy your celebrations.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here's another question Julie sorry about the embarrassment from the last one but here goes
> What happened to the shrug you were making for your daughter did you finish it ? I thought it was looking nice and was looking forward to seeing it finished
> Sonja
> Ps I'm glad you found the books


I am stuck at the moment- waiting until I can afford some fabric glue to control the ends -because it is so open pretty impossible to darn anything in, then have to scrape together enough to post it to her- I am still reeling a bit from the rent increase. The ends mean a photo at the moment would not look that good. She is so busy I hesitate to ask for a photo of her wearing it. It is very cold this morning- the central North Island roads are closed- we just had a frost up here. I was very glad to find the books, but I did also feel so embarrassed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Sorry to hear this Julie. I hope you will be able to get some help from Nasir.


Thanks Angela!
I will probably try ringing again in about an hour


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

StellaK said:


> My son is moved now from West Virginia to Ogden, Utah. His wife has stage four metastatic breast cancer. She is very close to passing and is semi-conscious most of the time. They are currently in Boise, Idaho (where I live) staying with her brother. He has gotten hospice involved but insists on doing almost all of her care himself. He expects that it will be only another day or two.
> Their daughter lives here and she is spending most of her time with her mother. Their son lives in Washington and traveled here yesterday with his girlfriend. They got a marriage license today and were married this evening next to his mom's hospital bed. We don't know if she was aware of it but it was a beautiful, touching ceremony.
> I am going over daily and bringing dinner cooked for as many people who are there, so they do not have to worry about that. It makes me feel useful at least. Kelly, my son, is a hospitalist and will probably start work in August.


I'm so sorry to hear that your DIL is so close to passing, but pleased that her son and girlfriend were able to include her in their wedding. I hope she was aware enough to understand the occasion. 
I'm sure everyone appreciates the meals that you are making each day, it needs someone to keep the boat afloat at times like this. Sending lots of gentle hugs for you, it's a hard time for you all.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That is good news Gwen glad all went well
> Sonja


Me too!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi, just popping in quick for now. Mum is suffering from xtreme confusion again  Very frightened, agitated and not understanding where and why she is. Here we go again. They called me about half hour ago to tell me she got off the chair and had fallen (of course). But they assure me she isnt hurt. Oh dear. I think they are going to have a bad night with her.
> 
> Anyway I have looked at 3 nursing homes, the third one today is very close to me. I have put her name down. They all have very good reputations but this is probably my favourite. The other 2 are a bit too formal looking but I will still probably put her name on the waiting lists there also. My favourite has more colourful gardens, a bird avery, a large number of volunteers, and a "good feel" around.
> 
> I am expecting mum will have still the same infection or maybe a different one. I think they are going to send her for a chest xray at some point soon also.


Oh dear, I'm sorry to hear this sugarsugar. Sending lots of soothing hugs to you. x


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am stuck at the moment- waiting until I can afford some fabric glue to control the ends -because it is so open pretty impossible to darn anything in, then have to scrape together enough to post it to her- I am still reeling a bit from the rent increase. The ends mean a photo at the moment would not look that good. She is so busy I hesitate to ask for a photo of her wearing it. It is very cold this morning- the central North Island roads are closed- we just had a frost up here. I was very glad to find the books, but I did also feel so embarrassed.


Sorry to hear about your rent increase . Doesn't New Zealand have a benefit system for pensioners ( sorry about the word sound s old but couldn't think of another way to say it as My head is blocked from allergies ) here if you are on a low income you would get your rent paid for you and over a certain age everybody gets £200 plus towards the winter heating there are other benefits too like help with moving bills but you don't seem to get any 
Sonja


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> Watching the cricket again- England have done well and though they have just lost the last wicket they have a good score and are currently on top.


Have they peaked too soon once again??? :roll:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> Watching the cricket again- England have done well and though they have just lost the last wicket they have a good score and are currently on top.


Have they peaked too soon once again??? :roll:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Forgot to post this pic. on the Tea Party earlier- some pure Merino lace weight yarn, that had got buried in the box-room in the old house- bought it years ago- just discovered this morning it is from the Studio of Margaret Stove, the NZ designer whose shawl designs were used for the NZ Government's gifted shawls for baby Prince William and a couple of years ago, Prince George.


What a wonderful find. Do you have any plans for it?


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Forgot to say DH had his second cataract surgery today. Was home around 930 a.m. Everything went great. Thanks for your prayers.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sorry to hear about your rent increase . Doesn't New Zealand have a benefit system for pensioners ( sorry about the word sound s old but couldn't think of another way to say it as My head is blocked from allergies ) here if you are on a low income you would get your rent paid for you and over a certain age everybody gets £200 plus towards the winter heating there are other benefits too like help with moving bills but you don't seem to get any
> Sonja


I am not sure, but think our systems are similar, in that we have Superannuation. But the Government is busy dismantling a lot of assistance because that was set up by Labour. The only scheme heating related is the insulation that I have applied for.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> What a wonderful find. Do you have any plans for it?


Exploring the possibility of doing a Margaret Stove design.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> Caitlin's mum sent this photo today captioned "Little chunk!" She's now over 11 lbs in weight, that's over 3 lbs she's put on since she was born!


What a whopper! Obviously feeding well!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> I feel quite ashamed. I looked in on the KTP for the first time in what seems a long while, and found, from the summaries (thank you, everyone, for those) that I last posted in the 12th June TP. Since then, we have had a couple of trips away, to North Yorkshire and the Malvern Hills, as well as a visit to old friends.
> 
> We are now getting ready for a visit from my nephew and his family, which will be combined with a family get-together for my husband's birthday (tomorrow), my birthday (the 14th) and our grandson's birthday - not officially until the 31st, but so many of us will be away then, that we thought we should include him in the Big Bash weekend. So, lots of cooking and preparation, but it will be fun when it all happens.
> 
> ...


Good to see you Kathleendoris, even if only for a short while. Life does get in the way sometimes!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here is another one for those with limited growing space. --- sam

http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/diy/upcycled-drawer-planters/?utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=209004f0da-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-209004f0da-60616885


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am stuck at the moment- waiting until I can afford some fabric glue to control the ends -because it is so open pretty impossible to darn anything in, then have to scrape together enough to post it to her- I am still reeling a bit from the rent increase. The ends mean a photo at the moment would not look that good. She is so busy I hesitate to ask for a photo of her wearing it. It is very cold this morning- the central North Island roads are closed- we just had a frost up here. I was very glad to find the books, but I did also feel so embarrassed.


I must have missed something --- how can they raise the rent so soon after your just moving in?

I'm so glad you found the books and I love that yarn..I'm partial to blues and greens anyway. I think a beautiful rectangular stole would be gorgeous.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I must have missed something --- how can they raise the rent so soon after your just moving in?
> 
> I'm so glad you found the books and I love that yarn..I'm partial to blues and greens anyway. I think a beautiful rectangular stole would be gorgeous.


I think they are allowed to raise it every 6 months, Rookie. I am looking at making a lacy scarf.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think they are allowed to raise it every 6 months, Rookie. I am looking at making a lacy scarf.


Seems the rentals are handled quite a bit differently there. I think landlords can raise the rent on "month to month" leases every 6 months or so, but most leases are for a year and the rates are good for the whole year. We have Section 8 housing here where rent subsidies are provided for people who have income under a certain amount...the rental agent and government agencies set the rate and the amount of assistance for each tenant and that's set until the next year's income taxes are due (April 15) (that's how the income level subsidy is determined). I need to know quite a bit about our government assistance programs -- our State is so broke that many of the programs are being cut drastically. But we file the applications anyway(my volunteer work with the Township offices) in the hopes that something comes through...we have Federal, State and Township programs as well as several charity organizations that help across all denominations. The services aren't all funneled through one agency so there's a disparity of who gets what help dependent upon where they go to apply and how knowledgeable and diligent the intake person is. I'm not sure either system (yours or ours) is really getting the right kind and right level of help to those in need.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Seems the rentals are handled quite a bit differently there. I think landlords can raise the rent on "month to month" leases every 6 months or so, but most leases are for a year and the rates are good for the whole year. We have Section 8 housing here where rent subsidies are provided for people who have income under a certain amount...the rental agent and government agencies set the rate and the amount of assistance for each tenant and that's set until the next year's income taxes are due (April 15) (that's how the income level subsidy is determined). I need to know quite a bit about our government assistance programs -- our State is so broke that many of the programs are being cut drastically. But we file the applications anyway in the hopes that something comes through...we have Federal, State and Township programs as well as several charity organizations that help across all denominations. The services aren't all funneled through one agency so there's a disparity of who gets what help dependent upon where they go to apply and how knowledgeable and diligent the intake person is. I'm not sure either system (yours or ours) is really getting the right kind and right level of help to those in need.


I've just checked the contract, Rookie, they can increase it every 180 days, with 60 days written notice. There is talk of changing the law to make things fairer for the tenant.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

heartbreaking stella - how kind of you to keep them supplied with meals - have an idea they don't even think of that. hope your dil passes quietly and quickly. lovely idea about the wedding. --- sam



StellaK said:


> My son is moved now from West Virginia to Ogden, Utah. His wife has stage four metastatic breast cancer. She is very close to passing and is semi-conscious most of the time. They are currently in Boise, Idaho (where I live) staying with her brother. He has gotten hospice involved but insists on doing almost all of her care himself. He expects that it will be only another day or two.
> Their daughter lives here and she is spending most of her time with her mother. Their son lives in Washington and traveled here yesterday with his girlfriend. They got a marriage license today and were married this evening next to his mom's hospital bed. We don't know if she was aware of it but it was a beautiful, touching ceremony.
> I am going over daily and bringing dinner cooked for as many people who are there, so they do not have to worry about that. It makes me feel useful at least. Kelly, my son, is a hospitalist and will probably start work in August.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

people like that need to get a life. --- sam



StellaK said:


> Happy Birthday to everyone celebrating.
> Have any of you read the topic on hand-washing hand knits? It is 21 pages of vicious attacks--how can anyone have that much to say about washing knits. I believe that these people do not have enough to do that they can get that worked up about a Knitting Paradise topic.
> We had a huge rainstorm early this evening. It lasted for over an hour. Unfortunately I was visiting with my son and my little dog was home alone. He really is fearful of thunder and fireworks. I felt really bad that I was not here for him.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending mum tons of healing energy to wrap her up in warm healing goodness - and lots of soothing energy to you to give you to help you cope with it all. hope the favorite nursing home comes through. they sound quite different from ours - i have never heard of one around here that has a colourful gardens, a bird avery and large number of volunteers. it's good that it is close to you. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Hi, just popping in quick for now. Mum is suffering from xtreme confusion again  Very frightened, agitated and not understanding where and why she is. Here we go again. They called me about half hour ago to tell me she got off the chair and had fallen (of course). But they assure me she isnt hurt. Oh dear. I think they are going to have a bad night with her.
> 
> Anyway I have looked at 3 nursing homes, the third one today is very close to me. I have put her name down. They all have very good reputations but this is probably my favourite. The other 2 are a bit too formal looking but I will still probably put her name on the waiting lists there also. My favourite has more colourful gardens, a bird avery, a large number of volunteers, and a "good feel" around.
> 
> I am expecting mum will have still the same infection or maybe a different one. I think they are going to send her for a chest xray at some point soon also.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I've just checked the contract, Rookie, they can increase it every 180 days, with 60 days written notice. There is talk of changing the law to make things fairer for the tenant.


That's really sad to hear...things do need to be more fair for the tenant. You've just incurred the expense of moving and probably higher rent than last place and 6 months isn't enough time to adjust other expenses in your budget. I hope the subsidies go up incrementally to the rent increase.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Stella, prayers going out to you and to your son and your DIL's family. How sweet to have a wedding for their mother. Your son is in my prayers as is his wife and the rest of the family. One of the kindest things to do is make the patient as comfortable as possible while remaining in a loving home environment.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

SugarSugar: Keeping your Mom in my prayers and especially you. I know you're probably feeling like you're pulled in so many directions. Getting the place all situated in the eventuality that she won't be able to return home will feel good...as you said, there's a waiting list for most of them anyway.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How cute! She is an adorable "little chunk" for sure. Growing, growing, growing!


KateB said:


> Caitlin's mum sent this photo today captioned "Little chunk!" She's now over 11 lbs in weight, that's over 3 lbs she's put on since she was born!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma..just sending out a little hello to let you know I'm thinking of you and your Mom. Hope you get some much needed rest before you head back to Ohio. I'm so glad that your sister is visiting you - there are so many topics that you can bring up with it's just the two of you while you're away for the immediacy of the situation. I know that you'll give her lots of TLC.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

No need to be embarrased at all Julie. When one moves, esopecially as quickly as you needed to, it is amazing you have located all that you have already! Just think of it as a nice surprise!  


Lurker 2 said:


> I love blues and greens- they crop up so often in nature.
> You have really hit my embarrassment button, Sonja, I found the books about two weeks ago at the bottom of a pile of boxes in the sitting room. One over enthusiastic cleaning lady had put them there, which is why I had no recall, and was searching in entirely the wrong room. I have apologised privately to most.
> About to start packing!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well just in case DH and I will schedule to win the lottery and we will be over to build the ramp. Dreams do come true.....sometimes! LOL


Lurker 2 said:


> It would be good if he will, but have not managed to speak with him, or Sajaad yet.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Julie it opened for me. What a lovely picture of those attending the christening of the little princess.


Lurker 2 said:


> Found this on Facebook:
> 
> maybe a download
> 
> Bother, does not seem to have worked!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Cute cake. I know some "big kids" that would enjoy it too.


thewren said:


> would this not make a kid happy on his birthday? --- sam
> 
> http://www.sprinklebakes.com/2015/07/dinosaur-dig-triple-chocolate-sheet-cake.html


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, hope you are enjoying your sister's visit,


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Tim has always sounded like a soulmate, but I had never realised that there was a reason! I hope that he will have a good day for his 17th birthday.


Thank you, Chris, I'll be sure to share your good wishes. And the same wishes for your day.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Joy(jheiens) Happy Birthday to Don tomorrow. Also Happy Early Birthday to you and to Tim. Hope the family helps with the cooking for the celebration!


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Hello my sweet family of my heart,
Thank you all for the sweet birthday wishes. I have just now taken time to get online.
I had a quiet but enjoyable birthday. It was on my knitting day so I went to my knitting group. I so enjoy that. Jean (the lady I have been taking with me) told them it was my birthday. I do so hope they will do as they said they would and get together a road trip. Jim gave me a very sweet card and $100 to spend at the yarn store. Sister and Allyson each gave me $50. Angie usually gives me $50 and Kelso $30. So l will have fun money. I saw a hank of yarn on the Biscotte site I want but wont get it until after I go to Knutty Knitters. Jim is going to take I to Rustys (a restaurant by the River that everyone in Vicksburg loves) this weekend. I usually order the appetizer of fr ied green tomatoes with the seafood sauce as my entrée. It is more than enough and is so good. Jim usually gets the Gumbo.
I got those three closets cleaned out and took a big and small garbage bag full of baby yarn to donate in Moms name ( as I am sure it was some of her inherited yarn) to the ladies who are making hats for Blair Batson Childrens Hospital. I only have one set of storage shelves that I need to clean out and I will be through for another year!
I went to the record room of my doctors office and asked to get copies of my blood work, my xrays, and my MRI reports today. I casually stopped by the nursed desk and told her I had gotten them. She looked shocked and said she didnt have any MRI reports to which I replied that the RR lady had called for them to be faxed over. She made copies of everything I had gotten and said she was going to put them on Drs desk and he may or may not call today. He did not. We have found a new Dr. All I have had is raving reviews on him, so we will appoint with him ASAP.
DARALENE, It doesnt sound to me as if you are resting, but sometimes staying busy doing things like this is very therapeutic. It sounds as if it is going to take a little tough love with Mom. I know how hard this is when they are so strong willed (Ask me how I know.). I love bouquets but I cant have them because the cats eat them! Great you got some wonderful veggies and fruit.
KIWI, You have a beautiful home. I know you will enjoy it after you get through with all the remodeling.
BONNIE, It is ashame all the yarn was dumped. Who knows what wonderful thread was simply thrown away. I am already telling my girls what to do with my stash and tools. Bonnie, did I miss something? Are you traveling? On a Harley?
JULIE, To me, curtains make a room plus you have the advantage of insulation and privacy. I am so glad you found your books. Dont be embarrassed. I lose something every day seems like and find whatever in some of the strangest places sometimes. I do so pray Nasir is going to come through with the ramp and will just pray about the stroller. I am so thankful that you are enjoying your neighborhood. Thankful because it is answered prayer. Your yarn is gorgeous and I am sure you will turn into something beautiful.
JEANETTE, A very belated Happy Birthday and to your DH & DD#2.
KATE, I cannot believe Caitlyn is already 6 weeks old. She is such a cutie. Love all the black hair. I do do love to hear of things Luke does and says. I can remember that we had to pick up our feet when going under a bridge. I SO loved my birthday card, Kate.
MARGARET, 20 weeks already? So glad everything is normal. Thank you for the picture of Spaetzel. Something new to me. I know you loved shopping with Vicky for baby clothes. You know all the stuff they have come out with now to care for a baby we would have loved back in our day.
CATHY, That is a pretty afghan pattern. Thank you for sharing. I crocheted for years as I knew more about it than I did knitting, but now I cant do it for long periods and cant see the size 30 thread I made all my name doilies with. I am so glad you are learning. It just takes practice, hon. I am saddened to hear Mom has had a setback, I know this is taxing on you.
MARY, Glad to hear you had such good traveling experiences and got so much knitting done. Post some pictures. I know you are glad to be home though. Vacations are fun and it is always great to get away from stress but I am always glad to get home. June said it so well but I get so nervous around rowdy little children.
JUNE, The only good snake is a dead one. If I see one on t.v. I have nightmares. I am right there with you on the humid, hot days. We have had showers once a day though. That has helped a lot. The poor animals. Jim always goes out and gives the dogs cool water several times a day. It can get so hot sitting out.
CAREN, You have me beat. I have three daughters and a son and I only have seven grandchildren.
JOYCE, What a scary experience. Thank God you and the man behind you as well as the young lady are safe. She probably didnt even realize anything had happened. When are the officials going to start enforcing the law regarding cell phones?
SONJA, I am so sorry to hear DH has had a bad fall. I am glad he only ended up with bruises. It had to have frightened you, especially with his health in the shape it is in. I am going to post three pairs of socks as soon as I finish this pair I am working on. Finally my stripes match! WOOOHOOO!
STELLA, God love your sweet heart, your family is going through such a stressful time. Lets just pray for a peaceful/painless passing. It was truly a precious thing your grandson did by getting married at his mothers bedside. It speaks volumes for his bride as well. Taking food is a big thing. No one at a time like this can get it together to prepare a meal. Every moment with their loved one is precious.
KATHLEENDORIS, Good to hear from you. Glad you have been traveling and not sick. I know you must be really busy cooking for your nephew and his family and for the family get together. It is so worth it when everyone gets together and the fatigue just seems to disappear. Glad you got to visit with old friends. Nothing better than a friend. Haooy birthday to your DH and DGS.
JOY, I just cant believe our little Tim is going to be seventeen.
I LOVE YOU TO THE MOON AND BACK, BETTY


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Joy(jheiens) Happy Birthday to Don tomorrow. Also Happy Early Birthday to you and to Tim. Hope the family helps with the cooking for the celebration!


Happy Birthday to all three of you from me.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Caitlin's mum sent this photo today captioned "Little chunk!" She's now over 11 lbs in weight, that's over 3 lbs she's put on since she was born!


Little chunk certainly fits :lol: So cute & that amazing head of hair!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> JOY, I just cant believe our little Tim is going to be seventeen.
> I LOVE YOU TO THE MOON AND BACK, BETTY


And a junior in high school! And an honors scholar!!!! And he is nearly taller than I am.

Betty, I keep remembering how precarious he was all those weeks and months in the NICU . . . . at 4# 15 1/2 oz. at birth, he remained in the NICU when other, smaller, babes were transferred to the Pediatric unit because the population was overwhelming the staff and facilities; and the months and years when I transported him to a special school facility for the little ones who's prognosis was so questionable for so many years. For five years I drove 60 miles roundtrip 2x, five days a week for therapies (OT, PT, and speech) every day and then, later for more ''educational'' learning.

Some of those professionals from those days probably not believe the young man he has become nor how he responds to affection and social occasions--appropriately most of the time.

Ohio Joy


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

jheiens said:


> And a junior in high school! And an honors scholar!!!! And he is nearly taller than I am.
> 
> Betty, I keep remembering how precarious he was all those weeks and months in the NICU . . . . at 4# 15 1/2 oz. at birth, he remained in the NICU when other, smaller, babes were transferred to the Pediatric unit because the population was overwhelming the staff and facilities; and the months and years when I transported him to a special school facility for the little ones who's prognosis was so questionable for so many years. For five years I drove 60 miles roundtrip 2x, five days a week for therapies (OT, PT, and speech) every day and then, later for more ''educational'' learning.
> 
> ...


A credit to you and himself and all who care about him. Well done.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's really sad to hear...things do need to be more fair for the tenant. You've just incurred the expense of moving and probably higher rent than last place and 6 months isn't enough time to adjust other expenses in your budget. I hope the subsidies go up incrementally to the rent increase.


I was already, evidently at the limit- it has been increased by 14 cents a week, but the man did give me a food voucher for $80.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> No need to be embarrased at all Julie. When one moves, esopecially as quickly as you needed to, it is amazing you have located all that you have already! Just think of it as a nice surprise!


Thanks Gwen!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that will make a lovely shawl julie. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Forgot to post this pic. on the Tea Party earlier- some pure Merino lace weight yarn, that had got buried in the box-room in the old house- bought it years ago- just discovered this morning it is from the Studio of Margaret Stove, the NZ designer whose shawl designs were used for the NZ Government's gifted shawls for baby Prince William and a couple of years ago, Prince George.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well just in case DH and I will schedule to win the lottery and we will be over to build the ramp. Dreams do come true.....sometimes! LOL


Wouldn't that be wonderful!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Julie it opened for me. What a lovely picture of those attending the christening of the little princess.


Glad you could open it- it will be going into the archives I suspect.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

> Bulldog (Betty)
> JULIE, To me, curtains make a room plus you have the advantage of insulation and privacy. I am so glad you found your books. Dont be embarrassed. I lose something every day seems like and find whatever in some of the strangest places sometimes. I do so pray Nasir is going to come through with the ramp and will just pray about the stroller. I am so thankful that you are enjoying your neighborhood. Thankful because it is answered prayer. Your yarn is gorgeous and I am sure you will turn into something beautiful.


That is kind of you, Betty.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

look at those chubby cheeks - a cutey indeed. sam



KateB said:


> Caitlin's mum sent this photo today captioned "Little chunk!" She's now over 11 lbs in weight, that's over 3 lbs she's put on since she was born!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

happy birthday to all the birthday people - have a great get-together. --- sam



Kathleendoris said:


> I feel quite ashamed. I looked in on the KTP for the first time in what seems a long while, and found, from the summaries (thank you, everyone, for those) that I last posted in the 12th June TP. Since then, we have had a couple of trips away, to North Yorkshire and the Malvern Hills, as well as a visit to old friends.
> 
> We are now getting ready for a visit from my nephew and his family, which will be combined with a family get-together for my husband's birthday (tomorrow), my birthday (the 14th) and our grandson's birthday - not officially until the 31st, but so many of us will be away then, that we thought we should include him in the Big Bash weekend. So, lots of cooking and preparation, but it will be fun when it all happens.
> 
> ...


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Between dealing with 5 yo DGGD and trying to keep her from driving Tim up every available wall around here and managing the household, I'm trying to finish the 24-stitch lace scarf from the yarn I dyed at KAP last fall and deciding whether to frog the entire 10 wingspans because the ''thing'' is still too small/short to be of use.

Then I decided to try the homework for Kaye's thrummed mittens for her class at KAP this year. Haven't quite achieved gauge yet and keep misplacing the pattern pages. By the time I get a chance to sit and try to concentrate on any knitting project, I'm getting way too sleepy to focus for long.

I'd better check if Susan is home from work yet. Maybe later, y'all.

Ohio Joy


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

StellaK said:


> My son is moved now from West Virginia to Ogden, Utah. His wife has stage four metastatic breast cancer. She is very close to passing and is semi-conscious most of the time. They are currently in Boise, Idaho (where I live) staying with her brother. He has gotten hospice involved but insists on doing almost all of her care himself. He expects that it will be only another day or two.
> Their daughter lives here and she is spending most of her time with her mother. Their son lives in Washington and traveled here yesterday with his girlfriend. They got a marriage license today and were married this evening next to his mom's hospital bed. We don't know if she was aware of it but it was a beautiful, touching ceremony.
> I am going over daily and bringing dinner cooked for as many people who are there, so they do not have to worry about that. It makes me feel useful at least. Kelly, my son, is a hospitalist and will probably start work in August.


Stella, your whole family are in my prayers. I am sure that everyone is very grateful for the food you are fixing and taking to them. And just quietly being there is useful, even if you don't feel that it is. I think it is wonderful that their son and his fiance got married at the bedside. Hugs.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi, just popping in quick for now. Mum is suffering from xtreme confusion again  Very frightened, agitated and not understanding where and why she is. Here we go again. They called me about half hour ago to tell me she got off the chair and had fallen (of course). But they assure me she isnt hurt. Oh dear. I think they are going to have a bad night with her.
> 
> Anyway I have looked at 3 nursing homes, the third one today is very close to me. I have put her name down. They all have very good reputations but this is probably my favourite. The other 2 are a bit too formal looking but I will still probably put her name on the waiting lists there also. My favourite has more colourful gardens, a bird avery, a large number of volunteers, and a "good feel" around.
> 
> I am expecting mum will have still the same infection or maybe a different one. I think they are going to send her for a chest xray at some point soon also.


Sending more hugs and prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Forgot to say DH had his second cataract surgery today. Was home around 930 a.m. Everything went great. Thanks for your prayers.


Great news!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Great news!


Yes, it is great news.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Caitlin's mum sent this photo today captioned "Little chunk!" She's now over 11 lbs in weight, that's over 3 lbs she's put on since she was born!


What a cutie pie and my goodness love all her hair.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I love blues and greens- they crop up so often in nature.
> You have really hit my embarrassment button, Sonja, I found the books about two weeks ago at the bottom of a pile of boxes in the sitting room. One over enthusiastic cleaning lady had put them there, which is why I had no recall, and was searching in entirely the wrong room. I have apologised privately to most.
> About to start packing!


I am so glad you found your books!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I feel quite ashamed. I looked in on the KTP for the first time in what seems a long while, and found, from the summaries (thank you, everyone, for those) that I last posted in the 12th June TP. Since then, we have had a couple of trips away, to North Yorkshire and the Malvern Hills, as well as a visit to old friends.
> 
> We are now getting ready for a visit from my nephew and his family, which will be combined with a family get-together for my husband's birthday (tomorrow), my birthday (the 14th) and our grandson's birthday - not officially until the 31st, but so many of us will be away then, that we thought we should include him in the Big Bash weekend. So, lots of cooking and preparation, but it will be fun when it all happens.
> 
> ...


We have missed you! Happy Birthday to you and all.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Kathleendoris said:
> 
> 
> > We are now getting ready for a visit from my nephew and his family, which will be combined with a family get-together for my husband's birthday (tomorrow), my birthday (the 14th) and our grandson's birthday - not officially until the 31st, but so many of us will be away then, that we thought we should include him in the Big Bash weekend. So, lots of cooking and preparation, but it will be fun when it all happens./quote]
> ...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Joy(jheiens) Happy Birthday to Don tomorrow. Also Happy Early Birthday to you and to Tim. Hope the family helps with the cooking for the celebration!


Adding my wishes for Don, and you also. I didn't realize that you and Don had birthdays soon!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> And a junior in high school! And an honors scholar!!!! And he is nearly taller than I am.
> 
> Betty, I keep remembering how precarious he was all those weeks and months in the NICU . . . . at 4# 15 1/2 oz. at birth, he remained in the NICU when other, smaller, babes were transferred to the Pediatric unit because the population was overwhelming the staff and facilities; and the months and years when I transported him to a special school facility for the little ones who's prognosis was so questionable for so many years. For five years I drove 60 miles roundtrip 2x, five days a week for therapies (OT, PT, and speech) every day and then, later for more ''educational'' learning.
> 
> ...


God has many special plans for Tim (and your whole family). I am sure all of those involved in his early care would be amazed at what a wonderful young man he has become.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

We finally got a bit of rain, but it came with wonderful lightening and thunder. Fortunately, that doesn't bother Molly.
Was gifted a complete lawn mowing from my DS and her husband, while I trimmed the "hedge from hell" separating mine and the neighbors yards. It is on their side of the fence, and does make a lovely privacy hedge,but it is a silver lace so comes over the top and into the roses and raspberries if not continually cut back.
Prayers for the mom and those having such a tough time. Glad the wedding took place in the hospital room.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I feel quite ashamed. I looked in on the KTP for the first time in what seems a long while, and found, from the summaries (thank you, everyone, for those) that I last posted in the 12th June TP. Since then, we have had a couple of trips away, to North Yorkshire and the Malvern Hills, as well as a visit to old friends.
> 
> We are now getting ready for a visit from my nephew and his family, which will be combined with a family get-together for my husband's birthday (tomorrow), my birthday (the 14th) and our grandson's birthday - not officially until the 31st, but so many of us will be away then, that we thought we should include him in the Big Bash weekend. So, lots of cooking and preparation, but it will be fun when it all happens.
> 
> ...


Welcome back- sounds like a fun weekend though I guess busy.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Re: garter snakes. I can't stand them either. I don't know which is worse, snakes or mice!


~~~You need the snakes to control the mice! You have a problem.....


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> *Bulldog (Betty)* has her birthday today!
> Hope it is a wonderful one, and that Jim has done something special for you!


~~~Happy Happy Birthday, Betty!!! SO glad you were born! Have a hearty celebration today! Best wishes! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am so glad you found your books!


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~You need the snakes to control the mice! You have a problem.....


Carol, yes, I know we need the snakes to control the mice, and YES I do have a problem! :lol: I have no idea why I have such a problem with snakes, but I do know why with mice. In high school, we had movie assemblies that were not optional. Twice, I had to watch the movie Ben, which is all about a young man who loved mice and they took over the house. Thousands of them! Yuck. And we lived in a slightly rural area, so got mice in the house at times. There were several nights that I slept with the light on because I could hear them in the walls and ceiling. Or thought I could. And we really didn't have them that often. Dad was good about keeping up with the mouse traps.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Time to make M's lunch for work tomorrow and head to bed. Good night everyone. Hugs and prayers for all.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The OT's have been.
> They are sadly unable to help- Ministry guidelines say because I knew I had difficulty with my 4 steps at the old house- I should have got somewhere with 4 or fewer steps- so it is back to what Nasir can do to help me.


~~~Oof! Bureaucracies drive me crazy! What idiocies! That was a very insensitive and irresponsible response. I sure hope Nasir can help!


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Happy Birthday Betty. Hope you had a special day.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Oof! Bureaucracies drive me crazy! What idiocies! That was a very insensitive and irresponsible response. I sure hope Nasir can help!


And of course with the Ministry, wanting a place for Ringo does not count.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

StellaK said:


> My son is moved now from West Virginia to Ogden, Utah. His wife has stage four metastatic breast cancer. She is very close to passing and is semi-conscious most of the time. They are currently in Boise, Idaho (where I live) staying with her brother. He has gotten hospice involved but insists on doing almost all of her care himself. He expects that it will be only another day or two.
> Their daughter lives here and she is spending most of her time with her mother. Their son lives in Washington and traveled here yesterday with his girlfriend. They got a marriage license today and were married this evening next to his mom's hospital bed. We don't know if she was aware of it but it was a beautiful, touching ceremony.
> I am going over daily and bringing dinner cooked for as many people who are there, so they do not have to worry about that. It makes me feel useful at least. Kelly, my son, is a hospitalist and will probably start work in August.


~~~I'm sure your tender caring is much appreciated. It si a difficult time for all.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Part of the problem, I gather is because I am able to get around in the house most of the time, using just the stick. Had I had to use the stroller it might have been different. However the 'perch' stool and the kitchen trolley will help.


~~~What is a kitchen trolley?


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Who can tell the mind set of those creating those rules?


~~~I have some ideas....... :lol:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I feel quite ashamed. I looked in on the KTP for the first time in what seems a long while, and found, from the summaries (thank you, everyone, for those) that I last posted in the 12th June TP. Since then, we have had a couple of trips away, to North Yorkshire and the Malvern Hills, as well as a visit to old friends.
> 
> We are now getting ready for a visit from my nephew and his family, which will be combined with a family get-together for my husband's birthday (tomorrow), my birthday (the 14th) and our grandson's birthday - not officially until the 31st, but so many of us will be away then, that we thought we should include him in the Big Bash weekend. So, lots of cooking and preparation, but it will be fun when it all happens.
> 
> ...


~~~Enjoy all the celebrations! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Kathleendoris said:
> 
> 
> > We are now getting ready for a visit from my nephew and his family, which will be combined with a family get-together for my husband's birthday (tomorrow), my birthday (the 14th) and our grandson's birthday - not officially until the 31st, but so many of us will be away then, that we thought we should include him in the Big Bash weekend. So, lots of cooking and preparation, but it will be fun when it all happens./quote]
> ...


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Kathleendoris said:
> 
> 
> > We are now getting ready for a visit from my nephew and his family, which will be combined with a family get-together for my husband's birthday (tomorrow), my birthday (the 14th) and our grandson's birthday - not officially until the 31st, but so many of us will be away then, that we thought we should include him in the Big Bash weekend. So, lots of cooking and preparation, but it will be fun when it all happens./quote]
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Happy Birthdays going out to KathleenDoris' household and also to OhioJoy and all those celebrating birthdays in her family. Sure seems to be a cluster of birthdays lately...Love it!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Happy Birthdays going out to KathleenDoris' household and also to OhioJoy and all those celebrating birthdays in her family. Sure seems to be a cluster of birthdays lately...Love it!


From me too


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Julie, I'm glad they at least gave you a food voucher if they couldn't give you more to go for your rent. Will you get them periodically to help out?

Gwen, glad Brantleys surgery went well.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Julie, I'm glad they at least gave you a food voucher if they couldn't give you more to go for your rent. Will you get them periodically to help out?

Gwen, glad Brantleys surgery went well.

I have this thing I bought at the Harley shop that you soak in cold water& it swells up & you tie it around your neck to help keep cool. I've been using it the last few days & it works great. Someone on KP was making them & I would like to make some for those going to Sturgis with us in August. Was it someone here who made them? I don't know what the stuff inside is called so don't know what to look for to buy. Does anyone know?
I decided to try a search & found them under Neck coolers, I couldn't think what they would be called :roll: Anyway, someone there said to get the crystals at the garden center so when I get home I will give them a try.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

http://www.conchovalleyhomepage.com/story/d/story/asu-broadcasts-ceremony-for-50th-anniversary-of-vi/29508/j_0vK82tGEiDHSkVgnDvXQ

http://static.dma.mil/usaf/veterans/24nurre.html

Just got this from my brother (the one who was just here on their way from Iowa to Ohio). Tom was the top security communications person on flight crews over Viet Nam, Laos, Cambodia during the war years ...even his whereabouts were secret back then (other than Thailand). His wife and kids moved in with my Mom in Iowa during his tour of duty. Tom has been stationed all over the place, including the RAF communications base near London and several places in Alaska. His most recent endeavors include finding and returning the remains of flight crews from where they had crashed during the war. They've been fairly successful and he has many great stories to tell.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Carol, yes, I know we need the snakes to control the mice, and YES I do have a problem! :lol: I have no idea why I have such a problem with snakes, but I do know why with mice. In high school, we had movie assemblies that were not optional. Twice, I had to watch the movie Ben, which is all about a young man who loved mice and they took over the house. Thousands of them! Yuck. And we lived in a slightly rural area, so got mice in the house at times. There were several nights that I slept with the light on because I could hear them in the walls and ceiling. Or thought I could. And we really didn't have them that often. Dad was good about keeping up with the mouse traps.


~~~No way could you show those movies these days! They were required? Sounds a bit off to me. I'm sorry. My babysitter took me to see Psycho when I was waaaay too young...about 8 or so. To this day I still have difficulties about that movie or any kind of visual references to it. My DH also has a real fear of snakes. I can understand...he comes from an area where there are many deadly snakes in the area. He has NO tolerance for snakes.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

~~~HA! Caught up! for the moment. We are off to Ohio in the morning...so probably won't get back here until the new tea party starts.
TTYL....things to do!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~What is a kitchen trolley?


I have yet to see it, Carol- I could photograph it when it comes.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I have some ideas....... :lol:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, I'm glad they at least gave you a food voucher if they couldn't give you more to go for your rent. Will you get them periodically to help out?
> 
> Gwen, glad Brantleys surgery went well.


I think the most they can do is one or two over 12 months- it will be up to me to cope. It will ease a little when I have paid off the teeth that I don't like wearing (too painful)


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

martina said:


> A credit to you and himself and all who care about him. Well done.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I have a rough couple of days but I have been reading along with you all. I feel better this morning. I have a meditation weekend with my teacher and yesterday, I didn't think I could go but I am going to try. I am with the right people if I am ill and DH can come and fetch me!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I have a rough couple of days but I have been reading along with you all. I feel better this morning. I have a meditation weekend with my teacher and yesterday, I didn't think I could go but I am going to try. I am with the right people if I am ill and DH can come and fetch me!


Hoping you will be even better as the day progresses.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I have a rough couple of days but I have been reading along with you all. I feel better this morning. I have a meditation weekend with my teacher and yesterday, I didn't think I could go but I am going to try. I am with the right people if I am ill and DH can come and fetch me!


Glad you are feeling better today- hopefully you have turned the corner and it is not a short term improvement only.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Normaderm....glad you're feeling better.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

10 pages to read. Ask me how my day was? Hmm?

SOOOO this morning mums case manager rings me... Hi I need to organise your mum to have a chest xray. Yep. She will need someone to go with her. Yep. Are you willing to go with her if I make an appointment. Umm, how will she be travelling and where and when? Oh, a taxi in the wheelchair, to the hospital and maybe today. Ummm, shouldnt it be in an ambulance transfer vehicle, you do realize that my mum has big confusion again and got off a princess chair and fell to the floor yesterday? Yes but she will be fine in a wheelchair with you with her. :shock: Oh? Well I guess, let me know when then. 

She calls me back at 10.20am and says.... the appointment is at 11.45 today so she needs to be in the taxi at 11.15. Really? Well I better rush and get there, it takes me half an hour to even drive there! :roll: By now I was getting a bit cross.

SOOO I get there and go straight to mums room, she is in a princess chair and VERY agitated and trying to get off chair! NO mum wait there and I will be right back. I SLAMMED down the corridor found THE woman and said CANCEL IT we are not going in a taxi. Not happening, not safe, not putting her in a wheelchair and taking responsibility. NO.

Oh I will have to make it next week then. FINE! MAKE it happen! In an AMbulance. 

My goodness I was furious. All the nurses agreed with me, not safe for her. No way. Anyway I believe the doctor that came last night to check her has started her on antibiotics as he is pretty sure she has a chest infection. NO KIDDING! I and nurses have been questioning that for over a week. 

I am to ring nurse in charge tonight to find out what doctors have said. etc.

Thanks for letting me rant.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Forgot to say DH had his second cataract surgery today. Was home around 930 a.m. Everything went great. Thanks for your prayers.


Good to hear!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> 10 pages to read. Ask me how my day was? Hmm?
> 
> SOOOO this morning mums case manager rings me... Hi I need to organise your mum to have a chest xray. Yep. She will need someone to go with her. Yep. Are you willing to go with her if I make an appointment. Umm, how will she be travelling and where and when? Oh, a taxi in the wheelchair, to the hospital and maybe today. Ummm, shouldnt it be in an ambulance transfer vehicle, you do realize that my mum has big confusion again and got off a princess chair and fell to the floor yesterday? Yes but she will be fine in a wheelchair with you with her. :shock: Oh? Well I guess, let me know when then.
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry you had to deal with someone like this. She has no business being in the position she is where she is recommending such unsafe ideas. I hope your Mom is on antibiotics for the chest infection. Too bad that the antibiotics for the UTI didn't kill the chest infection also.

I once heard a counselor mention that "his opinion and advice should never be interpreted as permission to ignore one's own good judgment". You sure made good use of your good judgment today.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Caitlin's mum sent this photo today captioned "Little chunk!" She's now over 11 lbs in weight, that's over 3 lbs she's put on since she was born!


Oh my! That made me laugh. Look at her expression! LOL She is gorgeous!!! And I LOVE chunky babies.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I love blues and greens- they crop up so often in nature.
> You have really hit my embarrassment button, Sonja, I found the books about two weeks ago at the bottom of a pile of boxes in the sitting room. One over enthusiastic cleaning lady had put them there, which is why I had no recall, and was searching in entirely the wrong room. I have apologised privately to most.
> About to start packing!


Great to hear that you have found them! :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you all for your prayers and good wishes. I Know they help.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

martina said:


> A credit to you and himself and all who care about him. Well done.


(re Ohio Joy and Tim)..Here, here!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Kathleendoris this was meant for you...got mixed up Hope you have a wonderful celebration!


Gweniepooh said:


> Joy(jheiens) Happy Birthday to Don tomorrow. Also Happy Early Birthday to you and to Tim. Hope the family helps with the cooking for the celebration!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That was an error on my part....it is Kathleendoris's family and extended family. Sorry I caused confusion.


tami_ohio said:


> Adding my wishes for Don, and you also. I didn't realize that you and Don had birthdays soon!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Dear SugarSugar I am so sorry you are also having to deal with incompetence on the hospital staff. That is ridiculous. Good for you for putting your foot down and settig them straight. Sending prayers daily for your and your mom.



sugarsugar said:


> 10 pages to read. Ask me how my day was? Hmm?
> 
> SOOOO this morning mums case manager rings me... Hi I need to organise your mum to have a chest xray. Yep. She will need someone to go with her. Yep. Are you willing to go with her if I make an appointment. Umm, how will she be travelling and where and when? Oh, a taxi in the wheelchair, to the hospital and maybe today. Ummm, shouldnt it be in an ambulance transfer vehicle, you do realize that my mum has big confusion again and got off a princess chair and fell to the floor yesterday? Yes but she will be fine in a wheelchair with you with her. :shock: Oh? Well I guess, let me know when then.
> 
> ...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Kathleen nice to here from you . Sounds like you are going to have a great weekend , Hope you and your family have a fantastic time and you your husband and your grandson have very happy birthdays
> Sonja


From me too


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I've just checked the contract, Rookie, they can increase it every 180 days, with 60 days written notice. There is talk of changing the law to make things fairer for the tenant.


I think it is the same here also. Unless as Rookie says if you are on a lease for an amount of time the rent cant go up until a renewal lease is due.

I gather maybe you dont have a lease for a minimum amount of time Julie?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> sending mum tons of healing energy to wrap her up in warm healing goodness - and lots of soothing energy to you to give you to help you cope with it all. hope the favorite nursing home comes through. they sound quite different from ours - i have never heard of one around here that has a colourful gardens, a bird avery and large number of volunteers. it's good that it is close to you. --- sam


Thanks Sam, I must admit the 3 that I have looked at are all much nicer than I expected. There is just that little extra feel about the favourite one. 
I really cant see that mum will be able to go back to her own little unit.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Cashmeregma..just sending out a little hello to let you know I'm thinking of you and your Mom. Hope you get some much needed rest before you head back to Ohio. I'm so glad that your sister is visiting you - there are so many topics that you can bring up with it's just the two of you while you're away for the immediacy of the situation. I know that you'll give her lots of TLC.


Ditto..... thinking of you and your mum all the time as we go through this with our mums and their health issues and the awful confusion problems.

HUGS


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well just in case DH and I will schedule to win the lottery and we will be over to build the ramp. Dreams do come true.....sometimes! LOL


Well when you finished there just all of you pop in here before you go home.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

martina said:


> A credit to you and himself and all who care about him. Well done.


Re Ohio Joy and Tim.... Absolutely!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Dear SugarSugar I am so sorry you are also having to deal with incompetence on the hospital staff. That is ridiculous. Good for you for putting your foot down and settig them straight. Sending prayers daily for your and your mom.


Mmmm, and even the nurses were pretty shocked that she was to go in a wheelchair while that confused. Not good. I even got a couple of hugs from staff.... I must have looked that angry and upset!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Forgot to say DH had his second cataract surgery today. Was home around 930 a.m. Everything went great. Thanks for your prayers.


I'm glad the surgery went well. I hope the dr put in lenses so he will only need to use reading glasses for close work. I can't remember if Brantley wore glasses??
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

KateB said:


> Caitlin's mum sent this photo today captioned "Little chunk!" She's now over 11 lbs in weight, that's over 3 lbs she's put on since she was born!


She is a healthy little chunk!! So darling!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I love blues and greens- they crop up so often in nature.
> You have really hit my embarrassment button, Sonja, I found the books about two weeks ago at the bottom of a pile of boxes in the sitting room. One over enthusiastic cleaning lady had put them there, which is why I had no recall, and was searching in entirely the wrong room. I have apologised privately to most.
> About to start packing!


I'm glad you found your books. And I completely forgot about your trip! I hope it goes well for you and Ringo!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Kathleendoris said:
> 
> 
> > We are now getting ready for a visit from my nephew and his family, which will be combined with a family get-together for my husband's birthday (tomorrow), my birthday (the 14th) and our grandson's birthday - not officially until the 31st, but so many of us will be away then, that we thought we should include him in the Big Bash weekend. So, lots of cooking and preparation, but it will be fun when it all happens./quote]
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

OOPS!! This becoming a habit!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> 10 pages to read. Ask me how my day was? Hmm?
> 
> SOOOO this morning mums case manager rings me... Hi I need to organise your mum to have a chest xray. Yep. She will need someone to go with her. Yep. Are you willing to go with her if I make an appointment. Umm, how will she be travelling and where and when? Oh, a taxi in the wheelchair, to the hospital and maybe today. Ummm, shouldnt it be in an ambulance transfer vehicle, you do realize that my mum has big confusion again and got off a princess chair and fell to the floor yesterday? Yes but she will be fine in a wheelchair with you with her. :shock: Oh? Well I guess, let me know when then.
> 
> ...


Oh dear- some people just can't think! At least you din't get here part way there and have problems. These repeated infections aren't good.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks Sam, I must admit the 3 that I have looked at are all much nicer than I expected. There is just that little extra feel about the favourite one.
> I really cant see that mum will be able to go back to her own little unit.


It doesn't sound hopeful thats for sure- no progress in a number of weeks now- she should be improving if she was going to be able to go back home. And it doesn't sound like moving in with you will work either even if you considered it an option if she was needing more care than previously.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Ohio Joy, have a JoyFul birthday, love, Desert Joy.
Sugar, glad you got craziness resolved.
I think I am forgetting birthdays so Happy Birthday to those I missed.
Norma, have a healing retreat. I've been to retreats with colitis. A bit of a nuisance but still a healing environment.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> It doesn't sound hopeful thats for sure- no progress in a number of weeks now- she should be improving if she was going to be able to go back home. And it doesn't sound like moving in with you will work either even if you considered it an option if she was needing more care than previously.


I wish we could get to the bottom of all these infections. She did sooo well in physio earlier in the week. Stood straight up and quite a bit stronger.
No I dont think she could live here.... there would have to be a LOT of renovating to adapt. And I really think it will take 2 people not 1 to be able to are for her full time.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Of to bed well nigh straight away- very tired.
Cricket going very badly for us.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Oh dear- some people just can't think! At least you din't get here part way there and have problems. These repeated infections aren't good.


Yep thats why I said NO WAY. I didnt want her to leap off the wheelchair while I was pushing it through a corridor in the hospital or out on the footpath. :shock:

She still has to be moved by hoist for goodness sake....


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I wish we could get to the bottom of all these infections. She did sooo well in physio earlier in the week. Stood straight up and quite a bit stronger.
> No I dont think she could live here.... there would have to be a LOT of renovating to adapt. And I really think it will take 2 people not 1 to be able to are for her full time.


She sounds like she will need too much care for you to manage alone. If they can get to the root of the infections she might be OK as she had been improving before another infection.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> She sounds like she will need too much care for you to manage alone. If they can get to the root of the infections she might be OK as she had been improving before another infection.


Yep, I reckon there is something underlying happening there to cause all of this. But what?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yep thats why I said NO WAY. I didnt want her to leap off the wheelchair while I was pushing it through a corridor in the hospital or out on the footpath. :shock:
> 
> She still has to be moved by hoist for goodness sake....


WHAT? She is moved by hoist and the lady thought a wheel chair would work? Even if she would have sat well how were they going to transfer her from the chair to do the X-ray? Wonder if she had checked if it could be done in a wheelchair?
Just as well you refused.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> WHAT? She is moved by hoist and the lady thought a wheel chair would work? Even if she would have sat well how were they going to transfer her from the chair to do the X-ray? Wonder if she had checked if it could be done in a wheelchair?
> Just as well you refused.


YEP!! I did ask her on the phone.... she said they would do it while in the wheelchair. But even so.....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

I dont know what the issue was in the first place about not going in an Ambulance transfer vehicle. Isnt that what they are for for heavens sake.?

Its not even as if mum doesnt have cover for it. Good grief!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I dont know what the issue was in the first place about not going in an Ambulance transfer vehicle. Isnt that what they are for for heavens sake.?
> 
> Its not even as if mum doesnt have cover for it. Good grief!


Maybe she was thinking that it was easier to leave her in the chair rather than trying to get onto a stretcher and transfer her again at the hospital?

I'm off to bed now see you tomorrow.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Have spoken to nurse.... locum doctor last night started her on Augmentum antibiotics for suspected upper respiritary infection and doctor today added in doxycyline to add as a combination.

They have also sent another urine sample off to be tested.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Maybe she was thinking that it was easier to leave her in the chair rather than trying to get onto a stretcher and transfer her again at the hospital?
> 
> I'm off to bed now see you tomorrow.


Me too, its late. Goodnight


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Caitlin's mum sent this photo today captioned "Little chunk!" She's now over 11 lbs in weight, that's over 3 lbs she's put on since she was born!


She is big girl for 6 weeks. Doesn't look too happy with her sign though.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> 10 pages to read. Ask me how my day was? Hmm?
> 
> SOOOO this morning mums case manager rings me... Hi I need to organise your mum to have a chest xray. Yep. She will need someone to go with her. Yep. Are you willing to go with her if I make an appointment. Umm, how will she be travelling and where and when? Oh, a taxi in the wheelchair, to the hospital and maybe today. Ummm, shouldnt it be in an ambulance transfer vehicle, you do realize that my mum has big confusion again and got off a princess chair and fell to the floor yesterday? Yes but she will be fine in a wheelchair with you with her. :shock: Oh? Well I guess, let me know when then.
> 
> ...


You're quite entitled to a rant after that saga. I would be ranting too after all that frustration. Hope the antibiotics begin to kick in very soon and Mum becomes less agitated.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Have spoken to nurse.... locum doctor last night started her on Augmentum antibiotics for suspected upper respiritary infection and doctor today added in doxycyline to add as a combination.
> 
> They have also sent another urine sample off to be tested.


I hope the antibiotics work their wonders. I've had Augmentum in the past and it worked well. Is she getting them through an IV so that they'll be more effective faster?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Kate - love the photo of Caitlyn. I love chunky babies!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> 10 pages to read. Ask me how my day was? Hmm?
> 
> SOOOO this morning mums case manager rings me... Hi I need to organise your mum to have a chest xray. Yep. She will need someone to go with her. Yep. Are you willing to go with her if I make an appointment. Umm, how will she be travelling and where and when? Oh, a taxi in the wheelchair, to the hospital and maybe today. Ummm, shouldnt it be in an ambulance transfer vehicle, you do realize that my mum has big confusion again and got off a princess chair and fell to the floor yesterday? Yes but she will be fine in a wheelchair with you with her. :shock: Oh? Well I guess, let me know when then.
> 
> ...


Just venting, dear Cathy! So understandable.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I think it is the same here also. Unless as Rookie says if you are on a lease for an amount of time the rent cant go up until a renewal lease is due.
> 
> I gather maybe you dont have a lease for a minimum amount of time Julie?


If you have a fixed term, you've also got to come up with the full amount for the term, I believe.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I'm glad you found your books. And I completely forgot about your trip! I hope it goes well for you and Ringo!
> Junek


Once I've got my Sunday class over, I'll concentrate on Ringo and me going south, the Guernsey may come too!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> If you have a fixed term, you've also got to come up with the full amount for the term, I believe.


Holy Smoley! Rentals here are $2000 and up per month and renters need to put down one month's deposit and first and last month's rent before moving in and I think that's outrageous.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Once I've got my Sunday class over, I'll concentrate on Ringo and me going south, the Guernsey may come too!


I hope you're getting excited about it.

I'm seeing shawl patterns all over the place this morning and so far, each and every one of them would look great made with that beautiful yarn. Let me know if you want the links.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Holy Smoley! Rentals here are $2000 and up per month and renters need to put down one month's deposit and first and last month's rent before moving in and I think that's outrageous.


I am not a 100% sure I've got it right- I know it has never been they way I could work.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I hope you're getting excited about it.
> 
> I'm seeing shawl patterns all over the place this morning and so far, each and every one of them would look great made with that beautiful yarn. Let me know if you want the links.


That would be great Rookie! I am sort of immersed in Guernsey knitting presently- the red one!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That would be great Rookie! I am sort of immersed in Guernsey knitting presently- the red one!


http://whiletheyplaydesigns.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/Over-the-Sea-to-SkyeV21.pdf

http://www.schoolhousepress.com/lace-or-garter-pelerine.html

http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knit-Shawls/Lucys-Favorite-Lace-Shawl-from-Patons

(there are more patterns near the bottom of the page)

And one from Facebook:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/black-death'

Don't like the name of it, but like the pattern.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

budasha said:


> She is big girl for 6 weeks. Doesn't look too happy with her sign though.


Enjoyed pic, she is a cutie.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i hope your meditation weekend is a healing weekend as well. sending you tons of healing energy to get you back in the pink real quick. --- sam



Normaedern said:


> I have a rough couple of days but I have been reading along with you all. I feel better this morning. I have a meditation weekend with my teacher and yesterday, I didn't think I could go but I am going to try. I am with the right people if I am ill and DH can come and fetch me!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

way to go cathy. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> 10 pages to read. Ask me how my day was? Hmm?
> 
> SOOOO this morning mums case manager rings me... Hi I need to organise your mum to have a chest xray. Yep. She will need someone to go with her. Yep. Are you willing to go with her if I make an appointment. Umm, how will she be travelling and where and when? Oh, a taxi in the wheelchair, to the hospital and maybe today. Ummm, shouldnt it be in an ambulance transfer vehicle, you do realize that my mum has big confusion again and got off a princess chair and fell to the floor yesterday? Yes but she will be fine in a wheelchair with you with her. :shock: Oh? Well I guess, let me know when then.
> 
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Once I've got my Sunday class over, I'll concentrate on Ringo and me going south, the Guernsey may come too!


Is it this month that you leave?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

if that is to be then i hope a bed shows up in the favorite very soon. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Thanks Sam, I must admit the 3 that I have looked at are all much nicer than I expected. There is just that little extra feel about the favourite one.
> I really cant see that mum will be able to go back to her own little unit.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Sugar sugar, good for you for refusing to take part in such an idiotic scheme. Sounds like the case manager is what Browning mentioned in a poem. "Some officious fool" .


----------



## vabchnonnie (Sep 3, 2013)

Where can I find the recipe for apricot curd from Lurker 2?


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

vabchnonnie said:


> Where can I find the recipe for apricot curd from Lurker 2?


Page 12.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://whiletheyplaydesigns.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/Over-the-Sea-to-SkyeV21.pdf
> 
> http://www.schoolhousepress.com/lace-or-garter-pelerine.html
> 
> ...


I really like the idea of the first one- _because_ of it's name! Thanks Rookie, so much


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Is it this month that you leave?


Yes, but I will be taking the laptop with me, and expect to be online when I am able.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

On the news just now- Omar Sharif has died- apparently one of the many who has suffered Alzheimers in older age- always thought he looked so handsome!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> On the news just now- Omar Sharif has died- apparently one of the many who has suffered Alzheimers in older age- always thought he looked so handsome!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm way early and i apologize - i thought my corrections would take longer than they did. follow me at your leasure. sam

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-348259-1.html#7603922


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, I'm glad they at least gave you a food voucher if they couldn't give you more to go for your rent. Will you get them periodically to help out?
> 
> Gwen, glad Brantleys surgery went well.
> 
> ...


Bonnie, go to the nursery, or the garden dept. of Walmart, and buy the crystals that you put in the soil to retain the moisture. Cut a strip of fabric about 45" long by 2 1/2 to 3" wide. Fold it in half wrong side out. Stitch the short ends and the long edges but leave an opening about 3" in the middle of the long edge. Turn right side out. Fold in thirds and mark. Open it back out and stitch at the 3rd marks across the width. Now measure 1/4 TEASPOON (I know, it doesn't sound like much!) DO NOT USE ANY MORE THAN THAT!!!!! of the crystals and stitch the opening closed. Soak in water for about 30 minutes. So easy to make. I have made many of them.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> On the news just now- Omar Sharif has died- apparently one of the many who has suffered Alzheimers in older age- always thought he looked so handsome!


He was one of my favorites! But didn't realize he had Alzheimers!
Junek


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~What are the purple flowers potted with the geraniums (?).


Sorry for the delay! Ooh! I'm so far behind, lol! Guess I'll blame this on our gorgeous weather we are having now...

They're actually a blue "Lobelia".

Stunning in hanging baskets etc.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

darowil said:


> Well after all the talk of Spaetzel (?sp) had to get Maryanne to cook it. While she was still at school she went on a 2 month exchange to germany and came back with the thing to make it with and the families recipe. As she is with us foe 3 nights (doing a field trip and needs to be at uni by 9am. Although to drive from here or her place would make very litle difference buses take ar leastr twic as long. So as the days are likely to be long she is sleeping here. And as she doesn't atart till tomorrow I figured she could cook it tonight. I will kindly feed here the next couple of nights.


Oh! Looks great too me, hope you all enjoyed it.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

budasha said:


> I've never heard of a Gypsy Goulash but I do have a recipe and will post it soon.


"GREAT", looking forward to seeing it. Love Goulash during our Winter months.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

budasha said:


> I just made spaetzle following the recipe here and I ended up with what looks like scrambled eggs. What did I do wrong? It is the same consistency as scrambled eggs. I did put in 3 tbsps of flour and 3 large eggs. Should I have put in more flour?


Yes definitely. It should be like a thick paste, not runny. Something like a pancake density, even a little thicker. Try with 1 large egg to 3 tbsps of flour.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

budasha said:


> flyty: Here's the recipe for Chicken Paprika:
> 
> 1 onion chopped 2 tbsp salt
> 1 tbsp lard 4-5 lb chicken pieces
> ...


Thanks, this sounds delicious too. Have copied to my recipe file.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

budasha said:


> kiwi: Here is the recipe I have for Hungarian Gulyas:
> 
> 1 lb beef flank 2 stalks celery
> 2 tbsp lard (or shortening) 4 medium size potatoes
> ...


Oh WOW! Love the sound of this one also. Thanks.

Just copied to my recipe file. Have never tried using Parsley roots & tops, so this will be interesting to see how it tastes.

I love parsley in my salads, actually just had one today with tomato's, cucumber. purple Basil, and parsley. Was really tasty.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

flyty1n said:


> Wow, who would have thought that knitters were also such good cooks and had such an amazing bunch of recipes. Thanks to all of you for sharing.
> Had an interesting, almost life taking, experience on the way home today. Came the back way, through the road that leads by the sheep and cattle pastures as I love remembering my rural roots. Got to the light where my state road intersected with the main highway going through town. The light was red, so I waited for it to turn green. It turned green and then slowly I started into the intersection. I was into the near lane about to go across the other facing lane when an SUV came barreling through her red light..young lady on her phone with the phone partly obscuring everything to her left. Had I made my usual jack rabbit start, I'd have been t-boned and probably killed. Thankfully, the big pickup following me also saw what was happening and put on his brakes. Had our brakes not held, I'd have been hit side wise by the SUV and the brother in the pickup would have tail ended me pushing me further into the oncoming lane. Fortunately, no one was hurt. The white pickup contained a brother from the church who stopped and checked if I had survived the experience. I thanked him for checking and for being aware so that he didn't hit my rear end and he said he saw it happen and said a quick prayer that we would all be OK. We were both thankful we were to see another day. Reminded me to be thankful every day I am on the "green side of the grass" as was shared here. I also renewed my vow to save gasoline by no longer making jack-rabbit starts. I think that also helped to save my life.


So thankful to read that you survived this near possible fatal accident.
Your "Guardian Angel" was watching over you all for sure.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> He was one of my favorites! But didn't realize he had Alzheimers!
> Junek


I don't suppose it is something the family would have broadcast- but it would explain the lack of any films recently.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

thewren said:


> would this not make a kid happy on his birthday? --- sam
> 
> http://www.sprinklebakes.com/2015/07/dinosaur-dig-triple-chocolate-sheet-cake.html


Not just a kid, me too!!!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Phew! Finally up-to-date, now onto next weeks KP.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Bonnie, go to the nursery, or the garden dept. of Walmart, and buy the crystals that you put in the soil to retain the moisture. Cut a strip of fabric about 45" long by 2 1/2 to 3" wide. Fold it in half wrong side out. Stitch the short ends and the long edges but leave an opening about 3" in the middle of the long edge. Turn right side out. Fold in thirds and mark. Open it back out and stitch at the 3rd marks across the width. Now measure 1/4 TEASPOON (I know, it doesn't sound like much!) DO NOT USE ANY MORE THAN THAT!!!!! of the crystals and stitch the opening closed. Soak in water for about 30 minutes. So easy to make. I have made many of them.


Thanks, Tami


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cathy, I'm glad you refused to take your mom today. Somebody is obviously clueless about things. I hope you get to the bottom of the problem soon.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks for the links,some nice ones. Black death is certainly an odd name.



RookieRetiree said:


> http://whiletheyplaydesigns.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/Over-the-Sea-to-SkyeV21.pdf
> 
> http://www.schoolhousepress.com/lace-or-garter-pelerine.html
> 
> ...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~No way could you show those movies these days! They were required? Sounds a bit off to me. I'm sorry. My babysitter took me to see Psycho when I was waaaay too young...about 8 or so. To this day I still have difficulties about that movie or any kind of visual references to it. My DH also has a real fear of snakes. I can understand...he comes from an area where there are many deadly snakes in the area. He has NO tolerance for snakes.


It was one of those deals you had to have a teacher stay out to supervise a room for students who were not allowed to go. It's been so long ago that I can't remember details as to why, tho.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Thanks for the links,some nice ones. Black death is certainly an odd name.


She explains she was fighting a very bad infection in her leg at the time she designed it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> 10 pages to read. Ask me how my day was? Hmm?
> 
> SOOOO this morning mums case manager rings me... Hi I need to organise your mum to have a chest xray. Yep. She will need someone to go with her. Yep. Are you willing to go with her if I make an appointment. Umm, how will she be travelling and where and when? Oh, a taxi in the wheelchair, to the hospital and maybe today. Ummm, shouldnt it be in an ambulance transfer vehicle, you do realize that my mum has big confusion again and got off a princess chair and fell to the floor yesterday? Yes but she will be fine in a wheelchair with you with her. :shock: Oh? Well I guess, let me know when then.
> 
> ...


Rant away! Use us as a release valve. I am praying that things improve, at least a little bit. Hugs


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That was an error on my part....it is Kathleendoris's family and extended family. Sorry I caused confusion.


Well, then, Joy's family has extra birthday wishes! No problem.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yep, I reckon there is something underlying happening there to cause all of this. But what?


Sugar, did they have to do surgery to repair the hip she broke? It could be something there causing the infection. I hope not. But something to consider.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Thanks, Tami


You are welcome!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The doctor did put in lens and in a month he will get his prescription for reading glasses. Right now he is using an inexpensive pair of 1.75 reading glasses and they seem fine. He has worn glasses since 2nd grade. His vision was so bad it kept him out of the military. His glasses used to be almost 1/2 inch thick but several years ago had lasix surgery and was able to wear "normal" thickness glasses.



jknappva said:


> I'm glad the surgery went well. I hope the dr put in lenses so he will only need to use reading glasses for close work. I can't remember if Brantley wore glasses??
> Junek


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I hope the antibiotics work their wonders. I've had Augmentum in the past and it worked well. Is she getting them through an IV so that they'll be more effective faster?


Not by IV no. Just tablet form. No idea what strength though.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> If you have a fixed term, you've also got to come up with the full amount for the term, I believe.


 :shock:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> way to go cathy. --- sam


Well thank you Sam. I was a good girl though.... angry but I didnt yell or swear. (not out loud anyway)


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Sugar, did they have to do surgery to repair the hip she broke? It could be something there causing the infection. I hope not. But something to consider.


Yes she had surgery, he put hip back in place and put in a metal plate. I doubt that would be the cause though, I was thinking maybe kidney problems.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am hoping to talk with the Landlord (Nasir or Sajaad his son) soon- but they have been out all day- it is school holidays which could well explain that. The OT's will be able to supply a trolley designed for the kitchen, and a perching stool so I can work more easily at the kitchen bench. They can't duplicate the stroller, so the one I have is going to have to be the one at the bottom of the steps. (I just had a phone call from the OT as I started to type this). It is making such a difference having the heater, and the electric blanket! (And the curtains) I must get onto putting up the sheer curtains I have- although I need to work out where, would be best to hang them, then the how!
> It always is so good to have your own bed.
> Did you get much knitting done? Or is that still to come?


I got quite a bit of knitting done while traveling in the car. I made a twiddle muff for a local dementia care facility and quite a few dishcloths as well as one fingerless mitt for Matthew, but I think it is too small.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> I got quite a bit of knitting done while traveling in the car. I made a twiddle muff for a local dementia care facility and quite a few dishcloths as well as one fingerless mitt for Matthew, but I think it is too small.


 :thumbup:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> On the news just now- Omar Sharif has died- apparently one of the many who has suffered Alzheimers in older age- always thought he looked so handsome!


I am so sorry to hear this. He was such a wonderful actor and to think that he had Alzheimers is awful. This terrible disease strikes so many.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I am so sorry to hear this. He was such a wonderful actor and to think that he had Alzheimers is awful. This terrible disease strikes so many.


It does explain why he disappeared from the silver screen. Sadly as we have an aging population it is affecting more and more.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Posted here by mistake. Moved post to new KTP.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have yet to see it, Carol- I could photograph it when it comes.


~~~Okay. We are making a new kitchen in the "new" cottage (new to us, at least) and I am looking at all kinds of ideas. the space is not too big, so flexible space is good! I look forward to the picture. thanks!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> 10 pages to read. Ask me how my day was? Hmm?
> 
> SOOOO this morning mums case manager rings me... Hi I need to organise your mum to have a chest xray. Yep. She will need someone to go with her. Yep. Are you willing to go with her if I make an appointment. Umm, how will she be travelling and where and when? Oh, a taxi in the wheelchair, to the hospital and maybe today. Ummm, shouldnt it be in an ambulance transfer vehicle, you do realize that my mum has big confusion again and got off a princess chair and fell to the floor yesterday? Yes but she will be fine in a wheelchair with you with her. :shock: Oh? Well I guess, let me know when then.
> 
> ...


~~~Rant away! It amazes me how much common sense is lost by "professionals" who are supposed to be responsible for the best interests of others, who really cannot fend for themselves! 
Sorry you had to deal with this, but glad you are there for your mom!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

darowil said:


> WHAT? She is moved by hoist and the lady thought a wheel chair would work? Even if she would have sat well how were they going to transfer her from the chair to do the X-ray? Wonder if she had checked if it could be done in a wheelchair?
> Just as well you refused.


~~~To say nothing about how to get her into and out of a taxi! Common sense!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I hope you're getting excited about it.
> 
> I'm seeing shawl patterns all over the place this morning and so far, each and every one of them would look great made with that beautiful yarn. Let me know if you want the links.


~~~I would like the links, please.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Okay. We are making a new kitchen in the "new" cottage (new to us, at least) and I am looking at all kinds of ideas. the space is not too big, so flexible space is good! I look forward to the picture. thanks!


It will likely, now, be after I get back!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I would like the links, please.


They're in a response to Julie...they'll probably be included in the summary from Kate and Margaret;I'll check and repost. They are page 68 of this Tea Party. Come join us at this week's party:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-348259-1.html


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~To say nothing about how to get her into and out of a taxi! Common sense!


Well we have taxis that can take a wheelcahir so I assumed that was what she was planning on using.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It will likely, now, be after I get back!


~~~No rush...enjoy your "retreat"!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> They're in a response to Julie...they'll probably be included in the summary from Kate and Margaret;I'll check and repost. They are page 68 of this Tea Party. Come join us at this week's party:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-348259-1.html


~~~I found them...Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Come join us at this week's party:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-348259-1.html


~~~I keep trying! Hope to be more present, but we have company all week....and a funeral to attend in my hometown.


----------

